# Neutral Bridges



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

At the suggestion of both sides, I am starting this new thread. Let us check our guns at the door and dedicate this site to posting fun and crazy things that happen in our lives. Let us try to keep the hot bed issues of politics and religion for the other sites. It does not have to be goody goody - let us just stop with the personal put downs.

Who is on first? I cannot think of anything to write about - my life is quiet for now.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

Well SQM I haven't any thoughts at the moment either, but I must say this is a very good idea.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi SQM!

I'm pulling an all-nighter because I feel wide awake and don't want to put down the knitting.

I've got a 0930 am dr appt., to check the ghastly remnants of 'the affliction' (can't say the other name - too gross).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

graymist said:


> Well SQM I haven't any thoughts at the moment either, but I must say this is a very good idea.


Designer here ! I applaud you for starting this thread.

It is a lovely day here in Calgary, Alberta, Canada and the leaves are finally starting to appear - we are having a really late spring and so it is late. We had a different winter as did most of North America. To tell you all a bit about my home Province and city and area.

We are the city with the famous Calgary Stampede. We also held the l988 Olympics here and we are 90 minutes from Banff and Lake louise. I was born here and we have been living in many other places but came back to Alberta and 11 years ago we moved back to Calgary. I love the blue skies of this Province but am not fond of the winters here which can be quite bitter.

We spent 10 years in Arizona as snow birds and it was a wonderful experience for both of us. We miss it very much but the costs of Medical insurance to go to the States at our age is just too high. Also my dh has had heart problems and it is way too expensive to buy extra medical insurance.

I have made so many friends on Knitting Paradise and I am pleased to say have been involved in the Workshop section I started 20 months ago. I hope this thread is successful.

 I would really like to know where we all come from and a bit about where we all live. I believe strongly that the more we know about each other the better off we are-we don't have to give specifics but even if we say the north west, or the south, or tornado alley or whatever.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I work in a busy county office, doing data entry for new construction of bldgs. due to circumstances beyond our control, I cannot enter so am fixing incorrect things....how many of ya'll have ever seen an attic over a swimming pool? I've also found a house that has no basement on the sketch, no basement on the residential main screen, yet there is a basement garage, and 1186 sq. ft. of finished basement. How's that for funny?


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I noticed a wee bird had built a nest in a wire rack outside our kitchen door. I was sitting out on my deck a few days ago when I saw a little bird fly out from that direction. On further examination I discovered the nest. Today there were two eggs. Only one bird, though. I thought there would be two. It is a very strange place for a bird to build a nest, but I guess she thought it would be safe there. It was very interesting watching her bring bits of twig to build the nest. I am looking forward to the chicks.

There is a thing they advertize on TV that you can attach to your window to watch a bird's nest. We got ours without having to pay $20!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi SQM!
> 
> I'm pulling an all-nighter because I feel wide awake and don't want to put down the knitting.
> 
> I've got a 0930 am dr appt., to check the ghastly remnants of 'the affliction' (can't say the other name - too gross).


I hope you are feeling better and I am glad to see you here. I admire you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I noticed a wee bird had built a nest in a wire rack outside our kitchen door. I was sitting out on my deck a few days ago when I saw a little bird fly out from that direction. On further examination I discovered the nest. Today there were two eggs. Only one bird, though. I thought there would be two. It is a very strange place for a bird to build a nest, but I guess she thought it would be safe there. It was very interesting watching her bring bits of twig to build the nest. I am looking forward to the chicks.
> 
> There is a thing they advertize on TV that you can attach to your window to watch a bird's nest. We got ours without having to pay $20!!


I love watching birds do their bird things. They're wonderful architects and know just what type of nests to build. I once found a birds' nest when I had an air conditioner removed; it was on the outside of the window under the AC. It was just beautiful, gracefully shaped to fit on the narrow sill and lined inside with soft white feathers and down.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> I noticed a wee bird had built a nest in a wire rack outside our kitchen door. I was sitting out on my deck a few days ago when I saw a little bird fly out from that direction. On further examination I discovered the nest. Today there were two eggs. Only one bird, though. I thought there would be two. It is a very strange place for a bird to build a nest, but I guess she thought it would be safe there. It was very interesting watching her bring bits of twig to build the nest. I am looking forward to the chicks.
> 
> There is a thing they advertize on TV that you can attach to your window to watch a bird's nest. We got ours without having to pay $20!!


I had a similar experience where 2 birds were darting to and fro across a sliding door leading out to a veranda area.

Went to check it outside and couldn't see anything - this went on for days! Anyway, a while later, there is a dear little baby bird perched on the handle of the lawn mower (stored in that area) and I realised there was a nest etc. Watched carefully and mum swooped down and perched beside the baby, then they both flew away. So cute!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I hope you are feeling better and I am glad to see you here. I admire you.


Yes, much better thanks Designer and thank you! What a lovely thing to say.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I love birds and have always wanted to put up a feeder, but I know from the gleam in my cats' eyes when they spot a bluejay on the balcony that that would be a terrible mistake.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

There were two beautiful little yellow birds at our feeder today. When I reached for the binoculars, I found out they had been "granddaughtered" and here is the little rascal.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I have one little sparrow that sits on the corner of my balcony ledge and sings to me. I whistle back. The cat just yawns. She is the true sloth.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I have one little sparrow that sits on the corner of my balcony ledge and sings to me. I whistle back. The cat just yawns. She is the true sloth.


 :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My little sparrow came back as soon as I wrote my post. 

We had quite a conversation until I thought of my mother yelling at me when I was a kid and it flew away. Gotcha Mom!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

There were two little yellow birds at our feeder this morning. When I reached for the binoculars I found they had been "granddaughtered"


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry I got mixed up trying to send a picture of my granddaughter.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> Sorry I got mixed up trying to send a picture of my granddaughter.


Oh, good. I thought you meant your dog had gotten to them. Your granddaughter is insanely cute.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here ! I applaud you for starting this thread.
> 
> It is a lovely day here in Calgary, Alberta, Canada and the leaves are finally starting to appear - we are having a really late spring and so it is late. We had a different winter as did most of North America. To tell you all a bit about my home Province and city and area.
> 
> ...


I have always loved Calgary - I lived there in the 1970s - my two oldest children were born there (Grace Hospital). Fantastic city! I worked for AGT "back in the day". I remember the running joke was that Calgary only had two seasons - Winter and Stampede Week and "Whalin Ed" the reigning sportscaster (after he died, his wife was the officiant at my daughter's wedding). Lots of trips to Banff just for fun for the day. So many wonderful memories.

I'm originally from the Pacific Northwest (Washington State) but was transplanted to Las Vegas 10 years ago to be close to my son and play grandma to my two grandsons. I have since been blessed with two more grandchildren (girl and boy) in Seattle and another grandson in BC.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here ! I applaud you for starting this thread.
> 
> It is a lovely day here in Calgary, Alberta, Canada and the leaves are finally starting to appear - we are having a really late spring and so it is late. We had a different winter as did most of North America. To tell you all a bit about my home Province and city and area.
> 
> ...


Hi, Shirley! That sounds like fun. I'm from Georgia, USA, a little east of Atlanta. We moved here from Baltimore in 1975 and love it! We have nice long spring and fall here, and HOT summers. Thank goodness for a/c. The people are friendly, and if you have to merge into traffic or are having trouble making a turn, people will still actually stop to let you out!!

This was a great idea, SQM!

My goal is to write shorter posts because i can ramble.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Shirley! That sounds like fun. I'm from Georgia, USA, a little east of Atlanta. We moved here from Baltimore in 1975 and love it! We have nice long spring and fall here, and HOT summers. Thank goodness for a/c. The people are friendly, and if you have to merge into traffic or are having trouble making a turn, people will still actually stop to let you out!!
> 
> This was a great idea, SQM!
> 
> My goal is to write shorter posts because i can ramble.


Just tell your friends that neutral territory has been found.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> My little sparrow came back as soon as I wrote my post.
> 
> We had quite a conversation until I thought of my mother yelling at me when I was a kid and it flew away. Gotcha Mom!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> There were two little yellow birds at our feeder this morning. When I reached for the binoculars I found they had been "granddaughtered"


Oh, my - she' s adorable!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Just tell your friends that neutral territory has been found.


I'll do that. I could only get here through your message list, though. It's not appearing on Topics yet.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very good idea,who knows it may work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Love watching birds. My favorite is the woodpecker. Always brings me peace when I hear one or see one. My sister has one that has built a nest in one of her trees. 

We have lots of cardinals, robins and blue birds. Really need to put feed out more, but the squirrels love to eat it too. 

Right now I think some animal is eating my impatient blooms, probably the rabbits. 

Looks like we could get some rain, we could use some, as it is too early to run the sprinkler system on a regular basis.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love watching birds, too. It's taken some doing to outsmart the squirrels. We had one that I think was an engineer. We watched him check out the bird feeder, calculating the distance he'd have to jump, figuring the odd. Finally we got it right, and he gave up.

We have cardinals - my favorite - and lots of little brown cowbirds. 

They're fun to watch, and it's nice to have them come to eat.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Years ago we had a small evergreen bush outside the dining room window, which eventually grew so tall it blocked the light coming in. We were going to remove it when we noticed birds were building a nest on the window side of the bush. It was fascinating to see the nest grow, the little eggs appear, the babies hatch, and finally fly on their own. Watching the parents feed the babies was lovely. The children were young enough to make it really special to be hosts to the birds. We almost felt like their grandparents.

We have a modest inboard boat we store in the yard over the winter, and when my husband went out to do maintenance to prepare the boat to go in the water, sometimes the babies would rest on the deck.

The following summer, a few birds came to visit regularly and land on the boat. We can't be absolutely sure, but we fancy the thought that "our" birds came back to visit.

We kept the bush an extra year just in case it was going to be an ongoing home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Love watching birds. My favorite is the woodpecker. Always brings me peace when I hear one or see one. My sister has one that has built a nest in one of her trees.
> 
> We have lots of cardinals, robins and blue birds. Really need to put feed out more, but the squirrels love to eat it too.
> 
> ...


sjrNC, what do you feed your bluebirds? Do you have a special house for them? I thought they were just in picture books until I came to Georgia and saw one. I was so excited. I'd like to attract them, but I'm not sure how. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Years ago we had a small evergreen bush outside the dining room window, which eventually grew so tall it blocked the light coming in. We were going to remove it when we noticed birds were building a nest on the window side of the bush. It was fascinating to see the nest grow, the little eggs appear, the babies hatch, and finally fly on their own. Watching the parents feed the babies was lovely. The children were young enough to make it really special to be hosts to the birds. We almost felt like their grandparents.
> 
> We have a modest inboard boat we store in the yard over the winter, and when my husband went out to do maintenance to prepare the boat to go in the water, sometimes the babies would rest on the deck.
> 
> ...


What a treat! It's like a little gift - especially the nest with eggs. You were lucky!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a bird feeder outside the one window our dogs like to look out of. They love watching the birds come and go. The real plus is that they bark at the squirrels and usually scare them away. 

We live in the city but close to lakes and a major creek. I've seen all sorts of wild life. Hawks, raccoons, foxes, and we even have a bald eagle that has a nest not too far away and every now and then will grace our block with an appearance.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We have cardinals - my favorite - .


This morning when I was working at the kitchen sink I caught a flash of red. There were a couple of cardinals playing "tag" in the back yard. The little finches with the yellow markings behind their heads are due soon. Then the blue jays take over. They are beautiful, but chase away the smaller birds.

By the way, your granddaughter is enchantingly lovely.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

well the neighbors call me "the crazy Bird lady" because I have many feeders and make my own suet for the woodpeckers. But apparently what they find amusing is that I give them their own names.Once in a very great while I can get one to land on my finger. I remember my mother caring for the birds and knowing all the technical names. I used to tease her...now I am her. LOL


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

sorry double post...it finally got me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We used to have a cabin in central Alberta and we spent every summer there. We went to Arizona every year and the 2nd year we came home we saw a Mother moose and a baby in our yard. We had a meadow with a hill in front and a forest path behind us. We called her Suzie and the baby Little joe- He had an unusual cream ruff on his neck. She was huge. The two of them ate the branches near our cabin- She paid no attention to us and we left her alone but walked very carefully when we went out side. She stayed for a few weeks and that was it. We had visits from skunks, racoons and porcupines, lots of deer and a great horned owl. 

It was our first place in the country and we had so a wonderfully peaceful time there after all the busyness and activities in the park in Mesa.

Each year when we came home there was still snow on the ground. The following year when we drove in - there was Suzy and little joe -- we knew it was the same pair because of the cream ruff on his neck. He was qjuite big and they didn't stay around for very long. In the fall when we left we left a salt lick out on the hill in our meadow which could be seen from the deck of our cabin. 

Came back the next year and there was a huge bull moose with a cream ruff on his neck - little joe - he was developing his antlers and was nearly full grown. He stayed around for about 3 weeks and then was gone. This happened every spring when we came home. Little Joe was alone and getting larger and larger and his antlers were huge. 

One year we arrived home and there was a huge pile of snow beside our entrance driveway to the road. Pat dh drove up from getting groceries - it was about the width of a large house away (the parking) the cabin. I could see him arrive - on the other side of a 4" high wall of snow was little joe lying down. I couldn't yell to let pat know as I was afraid it would upset the moose. He got out of the car and I waved him toward the house trying to tell him Little JOe was there - the moose looked up and then went back to sleep. My heart was in my mouth to say the least. He was gone during the next few days.

That is one of the stories of Little Joe and Susie.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We also had woodpeckers and they 'attacked' our cabin every year. So many memories.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> sjrNC, what do you feed your bluebirds? Do you have a special house for them? I thought they were just in picture books until I came to Georgia and saw one. I was so excited. I'd like to attract them, but I'm not sure how. Do you have any suggestions?


Never had any until we moved hear. They like worms and you can buy them at the bird feed store. We had a bird house my daughter made in vacation bible school when she was in second grade. After we moved here, yes it moved twice we hung it outside and bluebirds built(almost 5 years later). Really I think it is luck. Don't have many but they are always a delight to see. 
They might like dried fruit too, as I would put it on the window ledge and they would come.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Before the ice went out, we live on a lake, we saw an otter playing. He would run and slide, run and slide. I will never forget the sight.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I have always loved Calgary - I lived there in the 1970s - my two oldest children were born there (Grace Hospital). Fantastic city! I worked for AGT "back in the day". I remember the running joke was that Calgary only had two seasons - Winter and Stampede Week and "Whalin Ed" the reigning sportscaster (after he died, his wife was the officiant at my daughter's wedding). Lots of trips to Banff just for fun for the day. So many wonderful memories.
> 
> I'm originally from the Pacific Northwest (Washington State) but was transplanted to Las Vegas 10 years ago to be close to my son and play grandma to my two grandsons. I have since been blessed with two more grandchildren (girl and boy) in Seattle and another grandson in BC.


AGT - 3 of my family had careers there. Ed and Naomi Whalen were very highly thought of here. You would never know the city now. It is a very vibrant good city to live in. I was born here and went to highschool here.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I have to share another wildlife story. We kept the boat I mentioned in the back behind the kitchen near the door to the yard. One dark evening we heard some strange noises out back, and husband put on the porch light. There was a raccoon on the front deck pulling the anchor line up and dropping it, having the time of his life playing. This was before we had a video camera, darn it.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We also had woodpeckers and they 'attacked' our cabin every year. So many memories.


Lovely cabin. Looks so peaceful.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I have to share another wildlife story. We kept the boat I mentioned in the back behind the kitchen near the door to the yard. One dark evening we heard some strange noises out back, and husband put on the porch light. There was a raccoon on the front deck pulling the anchor line up and dropping it, having the time of his life playing. This was before we had a video camera, darn it.


Today that would make a great you tube video


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Caroline Currer said:


> Before the ice went out, we live on a lake, we saw an otter playing. He would run and slide, run and slide. I will never forget the sight.


Animals are so fun to watch.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

For the past years there has been a group who have built blue bird houses along the rural fences here in Alberta -- they are numbered. Our blue birds had nearly disappeared and so hundreds and hundreds of bird houses were attached to fence posts.

Our blue bird population is no longer deceasing and you often see blue birds in rural Alberta -- they are so very beautiful.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi I'm from California and every spring we have a flock of wild parakeets come through which is really fun to watch. Unfortunately they don't stay long enough to nest. 

This thread has been very enjoyable to read.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I have to share another wildlife story. We kept the boat I mentioned in the back behind the kitchen near the door to the yard. One dark evening we heard some strange noises out back, and husband put on the porch light. There was a raccoon on the front deck pulling the anchor line up and dropping it, having the time of his life playing. This was before we had a video camera, darn it.


Recently, the New York Times had a piece on how mice like to play with exercise wheels even when their not locked up. Some scientists in the Netherlands set up several wheels of different sizes, and a lot of animals, and even frogs, used them, got off, got back on.

Your raccoon was also playing, and so was the otter someone saw sliding on the ice. Anyway, the article: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/21/science/study-shows-that-mice-run-for-fun-not-just-for-lab-work.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Squiter60 said:


> Hi I'm from California and every spring we have a flock of wild parakeets come through which is really fun to watch. Unfortunately they don't stay long enough to nest.
> 
> This thread has been very enjoyable to read.


I've read, though never seen, that there are colonies of parrots in some parks in Brooklyn, NY, and have been there for many years.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Just tell your friends that neutral territory has been found.


And I got you a gift for creating it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh my god I love it. You know I don't like having my picture taken. How did you do this? 

Someone remind me how to take a screen shot on an imac. Thanks.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

SQM said:


> Oh my god I love it. You know I don't like having my picture taken. How did you do this?
> 
> Someone remind me how to take a screen shot on an imac. Thanks.[/
> 
> I would love to help you, but I do it so seldom, I always have to google it to remind myself how.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh my god I love it. You know I don't like having my picture taken. How did you do this?
> 
> Someone remind me how to take a screen shot on an imac. Thanks.


I can't find it now. When I was doing a search on NYTimes.com, looking for the mouse-wheels story, it popped up on one page. I wonder whether I can email it to you - it's a jpeg.

I'll try, and if it doesn't work, you don't have to pay me for it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I can't find it now. When I was doing a search on NYTimes.com, looking for the mouse-wheels story, it popped up on one page. I wonder whether I can email it to you - it's a jpeg.
> 
> I'll try, and if it doesn't work, you don't have to pay me for it.


Very magnanimous of you. I love that pic.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> This morning when I was working at the kitchen sink I caught a flash of red. There were a couple of cardinals playing "tag" in the back yard. The little finches with the yellow markings behind their heads are due soon. Then the blue jays take over. They are beautiful, but chase away the smaller birds.
> 
> By the way, your granddaughter is enchantingly lovely.


Thank you! At 3, she's already quite the cut-up. She's got me enchanted!

Your avatar is very cute, too!

We've had some yellow birds with a little black on them. I haven't had a chance to get my book out and see who they are. They came for about a week or so, and we haven't seen them since. We have a lot of bird feeders around here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> well the neighbors call me "the crazy Bird lady" because I have many feeders and make my own suet for the woodpeckers. But apparently what they find amusing is that I give them their own names.Once in a very great while I can get one to land on my finger. I remember my mother caring for the birds and knowing all the technical names. I used to tease her...now I am her. LOL


It sounds like great fun to me. Do you just sit still for a long time and wait for one to land on your finger? Really neat! Nice that you're walking in your mother's footsteps.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We used to have a cabin in central Alberta and we spent every summer there. We went to Arizona every year and the 2nd year we came home we saw a Mother moose and a baby in our yard. We had a meadow with a hill in front and a forest path behind us. We called her Suzie and the baby Little joe- He had an unusual cream ruff on his neck. She was huge. The two of them ate the branches near our cabin- She paid no attention to us and we left her alone but walked very carefully when we went out side. She stayed for a few weeks and that was it. We had visits from skunks, racoons and porcupines, lots of deer and a great horned owl.
> 
> It was our first place in the country and we had so a wonderfully peaceful time there after all the busyness and activities in the park in Mesa.
> 
> ...


That's a great story! How interesting to see him grow from year to year - what an experience.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We also had woodpeckers and they 'attacked' our cabin every year. So many memories.


What a beautiful place to live. All that and Arizona,too? Nice. I love Arizona - lived in Tucson for two years when we were first married. Great place!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Never had any until we moved hear. They like worms and you can buy them at the bird feed store. We had a bird house my daughter made in vacation bible school when she was in second grade. After we moved here, yes it moved twice we hung it outside and bluebirds built(almost 5 years later). Really I think it is luck. Don't have many but they are always a delight to see.
> They might like dried fruit too, as I would put it on the window ledge and they would come.


I'll have to try that. I heard they liked mealworms, but I didn't go that far. I thought I might need a house especially for them. I'd gladly do that - they are beautiful birds.

How cute that they liked your daughter's vacation Bible school house! They must be very devout birds.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bless you for starting this thread! I am back in Missouri helping with family problems with mom. While after over 30 years away from the state except for very short visits, I must say the humidity has not lessened! My brother and I were able to go through a few things for mom and will do some legal stuff tomorrow. But it was a good day and much accomplished!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have a bird feeder outside the one window our dogs like to look out of. They love watching the birds come and go. The real plus is that they bark at the squirrels and usually scare them away.
> 
> We live in the city but close to lakes and a major creek. I've seen all sorts of wild life. Hawks, raccoons, foxes, and we even have a bald eagle that has a nest not too far away and every now and then will grace our block with an appearance.


A bald eagle - you are very privileged. Isn't it beautiful? Just like the pictures.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> Before the ice went out, we live on a lake, we saw an otter playing. He would run and slide, run and slide. I will never forget the sight.


I've only seen them at the aquarium - cute little critters!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I have to share another wildlife story. We kept the boat I mentioned in the back behind the kitchen near the door to the yard. One dark evening we heard some strange noises out back, and husband put on the porch light. There was a raccoon on the front deck pulling the anchor line up and dropping it, having the time of his life playing. This was before we had a video camera, darn it.


That's pretty cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> For the past years there has been a group who have built blue bird houses along the rural fences here in Alberta -- they are numbered. Our blue birds had nearly disappeared and so hundreds and hundreds of bird houses were attached to fence posts.
> 
> Our blue bird population is no longer deceasing and you often see blue birds in rural Alberta -- they are so very beautiful.


You're convincing me to try to build a birdhouse!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Squiter60 said:


> Hi I'm from California and every spring we have a flock of wild parakeets come through which is really fun to watch. Unfortunately they don't stay long enough to nest.
> 
> This thread has been very enjoyable to read.


That must have been pretty! I agree - this thread has been fun. Thanks for starting this, SQM.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Recently, the New York Times had a piece on how mice like to play with exercise wheels even when their not locked up. Some scientists in the Netherlands set up several wheels of different sizes, and a lot of animals, and even frogs, used them, got off, got back on.
> 
> Your raccoon was also playing, and so was the otter someone saw sliding on the ice. Anyway, the article: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/21/science/study-shows-that-mice-run-for-fun-not-just-for-lab-work.html


I think there's a lot we don't know about animals. I remember an article about apes. They put all kinds of toys is their very large cage, and they played with them. I seem to remember they "t.p.'d" the whole cage. But maybe they were paper towels.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

There's a book called Koko's Kitten, and it's about a gorilla who learned sign language. If you like animals, you'd probably enjoy it. It's a thin paperback with some photos. It's a very heartwarming story. 

I'm not sure how easy it is to get now. I'll have to see. It's nice for children, too.

I just checked - $4.57 for the paperback on Amazon. It's a Reading Rainbow book - so written for kids, I guess. I enjoyed it, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And I got you a gift for creating it.


Adorable!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Bless you for starting this thread! I am back in Missouri helping with family problems with mom. While after over 30 years away from the state except for very short visits, I must say the humidity has not lessened! My brother and I were able to go through a few things for mom and will do some legal stuff tomorrow. But it was a good day and much accomplished!


It's nice that you can keep in touch while out of town.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Bless you for starting this thread! I am back in Missouri helping with family problems with mom. While after over 30 years away from the state except for very short visits, I must say the humidity has not lessened! My brother and I were able to go through a few things for mom and will do some legal stuff tomorrow. But it was a good day and much accomplished!


Sorry about your mom. We all went/are going thru dealing with elderly parents. No fun, sad and a bit surreal. Good luck.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I just saw a 1943 black and white film starring Gale Storm on Netflix. Who remembers her? The person who can tell us the most about her via her memory will win tonight's point! It is cheating if you wiki her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

graymist said:


> well the neighbors call me "the crazy Bird lady" because I have many feeders and make my own suet for the woodpeckers. But apparently what they find amusing is that I give them their own names.Once in a very great while I can get one to land on my finger. I remember my mother caring for the birds and knowing all the technical names. I used to tease her...now I am her. LOL


Would you share your recipe? Thanks as I have lots of birds.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There's a book called Koko's Kitten, and it's about a gorilla who learned sign language. If you like animals, you'd probably enjoy it. It's a thin paperback with some photos. It's a very heartwarming story.
> 
> I'm not sure how easy it is to get now. I'll have to see. It's nice for children, too.
> 
> I just checked - $4.57 for the paperback on Amazon. It's a Reading Rainbow book - so written for kids, I guess. I enjoyed it, too.


I remember Koko and her kitten...she adored it, and it was so sad when the kitten passed. I think there was room in her heart for another, though, and that was some consolation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I just saw a 1943 black and white film starring Gale Storm on Netflix. Who remembers her? The person who can tell us the most about her via her memory will win tonight's point! It is cheating if you wiki her.


Was she on My Little Margie? The guy who played her dad was once a really handsome leading man. And she would twist her mouth and say Grrr, or something like that. If I win, I'd like my point donated to charity.

<edit>Guy who played her father was Charles Farrell. This kind of stuff really clutters up the gray matter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I just saw a 1943 black and white film starring Gale Storm on Netflix. Who remembers her? The person who can tell us the most about her via her memory will win tonight's point! It is cheating if you wiki her.


I remember her. My LIttle Margie! I used to watch it a lot. The funniest scene I remember was when her father (white hair, mustache - I think he played her father) was looking at some woman as he tried to take a sip from the straw in his drink. He put the straw up his nose. I was hysterical with laughter then, and I'm laughing now!! He was trying to be so suave.

She was perky with short dark hair with a sort of half-bang and curled to the front. I'm picturing her in a sort of shiny blouse that was dark gray (no color tv) with white polka dots - on a ship of some kind.

I loved all those shows. Anybody remember I Married Joan? Another funny one. The all-time best - the beloved I Love Lucy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I remember Koko and her kitten...she adored it, and it was so sad when the kitten passed. I think there was room in her heart for another, though, and that was some consolation.


Right! Loved that story. I"m glad you read it, too.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I always thought we were probably more alike than not alike. Thanks SQM for starting this thread.
One of my wildlife stories is about Monarch butterflies. One year there was a huge storm which pushed them out of their normal migration route. They landed in the trees directly behind our house. There were six or seven very tall, very mature trees covered in butterflies to the point of not seeing any color except orange and black. They stayed overnight and flew away the next day, never to return. I will never forget it-so amazing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I always thought we were probably more alike than not alike. Thanks SQM for starting this thread.
> One of my wildlife stories is about Monarch butterflies. One year there was a huge storm which pushed them out of their normal migration route. They landed in the trees directly behind our house. There were six or seven very tall, very mature trees covered in butterflies to the point of not seeing any color except orange and black. They stayed overnight and flew away the next day, never to return. I will never forget it-so amazing!


That would be unforgettable. Glad you're here, by the way!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember her. My LIttle Margie! I used to watch it a lot. The funniest scene I remember was when her father (white hair, mustache - I think he played her father) was looking at some woman as he tried to take a sip from the straw in his drink. He put the straw up his nose. I was hysterical with laughter then, and I'm laughing now!!
> 
> She was perky with short dark hair with a sort of half-bang and curled to the front. I'm picturing her in a sort of shiny blouse that was dark gray (no color tv) with white polka dots - on a ship of some kind.
> 
> I loved all those shows. Anybody remember I Married Joan? Another funny one. The all-time best - the beloved I Love Lucy.


I liked I Married Joan. Joan Davis was a favorite of mine. My all-time favorite comic actress has always been, and still is, Eve Arden. Nobody could look bored the way she did. But I can't recall the name of the show where she played a teacher with a crush on Mr. Boynton.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sorry about your mom. We all went/are going thru dealing with elderly parents. No fun, sad and a bit surreal. Good luck.


It is a bit surreal, for sure. Our mothers should live forever. They do in a way - I still feel my mother with me. Sweet dear lady.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That would be unforgettable. Glad you're here, by the way!


Thanks, I am glad to be here. I really do hate the bickering and divisiveness of the other threads, that is why I only make a sometimes appearance there.
I do live in a very small town that I grew up in. After high school I married and moved away for more that 35 years. After my DH passed I moved back to be closer to my older sister. She is my rock and she helps me. My graduating class was only 13 people and now there are only 600 people living here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Thanks, I am glad to be here. I really do hate the bickering and divisiveness of the other threads, that is why I only make a sometimes appearance there.
> I do live in a very small town that I grew up in. After high school I married and moved away for more that 35 years. After my DH passed I moved back to be closer to my older sister. She is my rock and she helps me. My graduating class was only 13 people and now there are only 600 people living here.


It sounds lovely. My sister and I live so far apart. It's nice that you and your sister are close.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I always thought we were probably more alike than not alike. Thanks SQM for starting this thread.
> One of my wildlife stories is about Monarch butterflies. One year there was a huge storm which pushed them out of their normal migration route. They landed in the trees directly behind our house. There were six or seven very tall, very mature trees covered in butterflies to the point of not seeing any color except orange and black. They stayed overnight and flew away the next day, never to return. I will never forget it-so amazing!


No problema. Just have fun here. Lucky you to see that special sight.

Living in New York State, the only real wild life I encountered was my daughter when she was a teenager.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I liked I Married Joan. Joan Davis was a favorite of mine. My all-time favorite comic actress has always been, and still is, Eve Arden. Nobody could look bored the way she did. But I can't recall the name of the show where she played a teacher with a crush on Mr. Boynton.


Our Miss Brooks - also on Netflix.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I liked I Married Joan. Joan Davis was a favorite of mine. My all-time favorite comic actress has always been, and still is, Eve Arden. Nobody could look bored the way she did. But I can't recall the name of the show where she played a teacher with a crush on Mr. Boynton.


Was it "our Miss Brooks?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> No problema. Just have fun here. Lucky you to see that special sight.
> 
> Living in New York State, the only real wild life I encountered was my daughter when she was a teenager.


Yes aren't teenage girls fun??? I am sure I got payback! lol


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I just want to know why all you people are getting these nice birds passing through your yards and we get-------big, black CROWS, one in particular. We call him "Nevermore." The bluejays put up with him but I'm not even seeing the hummingbirds around now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Our Miss Brooks - also on Netflix.


Thank you. I honestly couldn't remember.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Was it "our Miss Brooks?


Yes, it was. Thanks.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

SQM said:


> I just saw a 1943 black and white film starring Gale Storm on Netflix. Who remembers her? The person who can tell us the most about her via her memory will win tonight's point! It is cheating if you wiki her.


I remember she had to comedy tv shows. One she played a private secretary, can't remember what the second show was. My sisters and I set up a office and reconstructed scenes from the 1st show.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I just want to know why all you people are getting these nice birds passing through your yards and we get-------big, black CROWS, one in particular. We call him "Nevermore." The bluejays put up with him but I'm not even seeing the hummingbirds around now.


You're still getting those crows? I think it must be an omen, and probably not a good one.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're still getting those crows? I think it must be an omen, and probably not a good one.


And then . . . 
You know all those photos you see of animals playing together and getting along nicely? This morning My husband caught Lucy playing with a baby possum. Playing rough. She tried to bring it in through the dog door, but she was intercepted by my husband. The possum was a goner, of course. That's the first time she's done that. And she's such an affectionate little thing!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds lovely. My sister and I live so far apart. It's nice that you and your sister are close.


Bonnie, you look much younger in your new avatar!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for setting up the thread SQM.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> No problema. Just have fun here. Lucky you to see that special sight.
> 
> Living in New York State, the only real wild life I encountered was my daughter when she was a teenager.


Sometimes that's enough! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Bonnie, you look much younger in your new avatar!


Why, thank you. That's Mary, 3, youngest daughter of my oldest daughter. Sweet funny little one.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And then . . .
> You know all those photos you see of animals playing together and getting along nicely? This morning My husband caught Lucy playing with a baby possum. Playing rough. She tried to bring it in through the dog door, but she was intercepted by my husband. The possum was a goner, of course. That's the first time she's done that. And she's such an affectionate little thing!


Well, it's probably just instinct. Our senior cat is usually a good-natured blob, and an inept hunter ALL the time, but it didn't stop him from raiding a nest of baby moles and leaving his "trophies" on the balcony, steps, and walkway for everyone to admire.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I liked I Married Joan. Joan Davis was a favorite of mine. My all-time favorite comic actress has always been, and still is, Eve Arden. Nobody could look bored the way she did. But I can't recall the name of the show where she played a teacher with a crush on Mr. Boynton.


I liked Joan Davis, too. You're thinking of Our Miss Brooks. I especially liked that one because my maiden name was Brooks. It was fun when I was student teaching!

Wasn't Mr. Boynton cute?! And who was the older teacher who kept mixing up her words. She was hilarious. I want to say Mrs. Dithers. Was Mr. Peepers on there, or did he have his own show? Do you remember?

Oh, and the teenager who was always there for breakfast. In fact, she fed a LOT of people breakfast. Richard Crenna played the part and was on tv for many years after that. He spoke in a squeaky voice. Funny show!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I liked I Married Joan. Joan Davis was a favorite of mine. My all-time favorite comic actress has always been, and still is, Eve Arden. Nobody could look bored the way she did. But I can't recall the name of the show where she played a teacher with a crush on Mr. Boynton.


She did have a very expressive face - and I know the look you're talking about.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And then . . .
> You know all those photos you see of animals playing together and getting along nicely? This morning My husband caught Lucy playing with a baby possum. Playing rough. She tried to bring it in through the dog door, but she was intercepted by my husband. The possum was a goner, of course. That's the first time she's done that. And she's such an affectionate little thing!


Maybe those aren't crows. Maybe they're vultures waiting for Lucy to play with some more possums.

:? :? :?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Was it "our Miss Brooks?


It was! A great show!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I just want to know why all you people are getting these nice birds passing through your yards and we get-------big, black CROWS, one in particular. We call him "Nevermore." The bluejays put up with him but I'm not even seeing the hummingbirds around now.


We get crows, too. Sometimes a lot of them. And in early spring, robins.

Poor crows. Nobody likes them, but they are a very pretty shiny blue-black. Is a crow the same as a raven? If so, I think we should call them ravens. It sounds sort of..............poetic! :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I love birds and have always wanted to put up a feeder, but I know from the gleam in my cats' eyes when they spot a bluejay on the balcony that that would be a terrible mistake.


I can relate to that. Our cats are good hunters and it would be so unfair to the poor birds. I often wished the cats would just stick to rodents.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Squiter60 said:


> I remember she had to comedy tv shows. One she played a private secretary, can't remember what the second show was. My sisters and I set up a office and reconstructed scenes from the 1st show.


Ann Sothern? I think it was just called the Ann Sothern Show. No, that can't be right. Private Secretary? I loved her bleached hair and the way she wore her glasses on her head. I tried that later in life and every time I pulled them down to see, I pulled out hair! Ouch! I wasn't cut out to be a star.


----------



## hansonsj (Feb 5, 2011)

One afternoon many, many years ago my husband and I were building a house outside Edmonton Alberta. We hadn't put the roof on but the rafters were up. A large travelling flock of bluebirds landed in the rafters to rest a while. It was wonderful.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I liked Joan Davis, too. You're thinking of Our Miss Brooks. I especially liked that one because my maiden name was Brooks. It was fun when I was student teaching!
> 
> Wasn't Mr. Boynton cute?! And who was the older teacher who kept mixing up her words. She was hilarious. I want to say Mrs. Dithers. Was Mr. Peepers on there, or did he have his own show? Do you remember?
> 
> Oh, and the teenager who was always there for breakfast. In fact, she fed a LOT of people breakfast. Richard Crenna played the part and was on tv for many years after that. He spoke in a squeaky voice. Funny show!


On the radio (yes, I go back that far) Mr. Boynton was played by Jeff Chandler. What a voice. But the TV version was good too. I can see the older teacher's face but can't remember her name. And it was fun to watch Richard Crenna grow up over the years. He died too soon. Just remembered. Older teacher was played by Marion Lorne, but I still don't remember the character's name.

And Mr. Conklin, Gale Gordon, who went on to make Lucy's life a misery.

Mr. Peepers was his own show. Wally Cox was a genius, though a dorky looking one. And what's his name was on that, too, the actor who had his first child at about 75. I'll edit if it comes to me. No need: Tony Randall.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Caroline Currer said:


> There were two little yellow birds at our feeder this morning. When I reached for the binoculars I found they had been "granddaughtered"


Your grand daughter is a real cutie. What did she do to the binoculars?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

hansonsj said:


> One afternoon many, many years ago my husband and I were building a house outside Edmonton Alberta. We hadn't put the roof on but the rafters were up. A large travelling flock of bluebirds landed in the rafters to rest a while. It was wonderful.


Wow! I'd love to see that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ann Sothern? I think it was just called the Ann Sothern Show. No, that can't be right. Private Secretary? I loved her bleached hair and the way she wore her glasses on her head. I tried that later in life and every time I pulled them down to see, I pulled out hair! Ouch! I wasn't cut out to be a star.


Yes, Private Secretary. I wear my glasses on my head, and spend a lot of time looking for them elsewhere. Anne Sothern was kind of sexy for a comic actress, not at all like Joan Davis.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> On the radio (yes, I go back that far) Mr. Boynton was played by Jeff Chandler. What a voice. But the TV version was good too. I can see the older teacher's face but can't remember her name. And it was fun to watch Richard Crenna grow up over the years. He died too soon. Just remembered. Older teacher was played by Marion Lorne, but I still don't remember the character's name.
> 
> And Mr. Conklin, Gale Gordon, who went on to make Lucy's life a misery.
> 
> Mr. Peepers was his own show. Wally Cox was a genius, though a dorky looking one. And what's his name was on that, too, the actor who had his first child at about 75. I'll edit if it comes to me. No need: Tony Randall.


Yes - Marion Lorne. And Mr. Conklin - the principal. Wally cox - he as so meek. I loved Tony Randall - but don't remember him on Mr. Peepers. Just the Odd Couple.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, Private Secretary. I wear my glasses on my head, and spend a lot of time looking for them elsewhere. Anne Sothern was kind of sexy for a comic actress, not at all like Joan Davis.


Yes, they were very different. Joan Davis seemed like a grown-up tomboy to me. Anne Sother had a subtle "come-hither" air about her. It must have been the hair and glasses.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - Marion Lorne. And Mr. Conklin - the principal. Wally cox - he as so meek. I loved Tony Randall - but don't remember him on Mr. Peepers. Just the Odd Couple.


Randall played Mr. Peepers' best friend, the supposedly normal guy, Wes Something.

Okay, this has been too much fun. I'm logging off. Goodnight, all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I have a bird feeder outside the one window our dogs like to look out of. They love watching the birds come and go. The real plus is that they bark at the squirrels and usually scare them away.
> 
> We live in the city but close to lakes and a major creek. I've seen all sorts of wild life. Hawks, raccoons, foxes, and we even have a bald eagle that has a nest not too far away and every now and then will grace our block with an appearance.


We live on an acreage on a lake and see a lot of wild life. Larger birds include eagles, hawks, owls, herons, swans, geese, and ducks along with a huge variety of smaller birds. Racoons regularly come up to the deck to steal cat food. We also have a couple of resident deer and an occasional bear.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Randall played Mr. Peepers' best friend, the supposedly normal guy, Wes Something.
> 
> Okay, this has been too much fun. I'm logging off. Goodnight, all.


Good night, Purl.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We live on an acreage on a lake and see a lot of wild life. Larger birds include eagles, hawks, owls, herons, swans, geese, and ducks along with a huge variety of smaller birds. Racoons regularly come up to the deck to steal cat food. We also have a couple of resident deer and an occasional bear.


So nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The witching hour is almost upon the Eastern Daylight Time Zone. This has been a lot of fun.

Good night, ladies. Let's do this again tomorrow!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Ann Sothern? I think it was just called the Ann Sothern Show. No, that can't be right. Private Secretary? I loved her bleached hair and the way she wore her glasses on her head. I tried that later in life and every time I pulled them down to see, I pulled out hair! Ouch! I wasn't cut out to be a star.


You are right😻😽


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds like great fun to me. Do you just sit still for a long time and wait for one to land on your finger? Really neat! Nice that you're walking in your mother's footsteps.


Here's the trick...I put a sort of stuffed me out on the porch with bird seed in one hand and then when it got used to it I sat there in the same clothes very still. When they got used to that I can just sit very still and they will sometimes sit on my finger and eat the seed from my hand.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

goodnight all. Don't let the bed bugs bite if they do, hitem with a shoe.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> On the radio (yes, I go back that far) Mr. Boynton was played by Jeff Chandler. What a voice. But the TV version was good too. I can see the older teacher's face but can't remember her name. And it was fun to watch Richard Crenna grow up over the years. He died too soon. Just remembered. Older teacher was played by Marion Lorne, but I still don't remember the character's name.
> 
> And Mr. Conklin, Gale Gordon, who went on to make Lucy's life a misery.
> 
> Mr. Peepers was his own show. Wally Cox was a genius, though a dorky looking one. And what's his name was on that, too, the actor who had his first child at about 75. I'll edit if it comes to me. No need: Tony Randall.


Wally Cox was best friends with Marlon Brando, who was a huge cat fancier. Seems like an unlikely pair.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> Here's the trick...I put a sort of stuffed me out on the porch with bird seed in one hand and then when it got used to it I sat there in the same clothes very still. When they got used to that I can just sit very still and they will sometimes sit on my finger and eat the seed from my hand.


Oh - this was a long-term project. Very interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> goodnight all. Don't let the bed bugs bite if they do, hitem with a shoe.


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Wally Cox was best friends with Marlon Brando, who was a huge cat fancier. Seems like an unlikely pair.


It sure does!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

V0calLisa said:


> No ravens tend to be shinier, bigger and have a sort of "roman nose".
> 
> I think they can have a green irredessant sheen on their necks


Very interesting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very interesting.


I looked up "raven" and I don't think my bird is big enough to be a raven. I'm going to try to get a picture of him today because there are supposed to be some other identifying features.
I'm off to the gym.
Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Yes aren't teenage girls fun??? I am sure I got payback! lol


God knew what he was doing when he gave me three sons. I would have probably killed any daughters before they turned 16 and thought I was doing the world a favor (so says Thumper tongue-in-cheek).


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can relate to that. Our cats are good hunters and it would be so unfair to the poor birds. I often wished the cats would just stick to rodents.


Well, at least your cats are skilled and mercifully quick. Our two are definitely not, but they never stop trying. Once Pumpkin, the older of the two, managed to bring a bird with a broken up onto the deck. Alas he then had no idea how to administer the _ coup de gras _ and batted the poor thing around for more than hour, until it died of exhaustion. Meanwhile I and the junior cat watched through the sliding glass door--she in fascination and I in dismay. At the time I couldn't see how to separate the Mighty Hunter from his prey, and frankly I still don't. A mouse I could have confiscated and managed to put down humanely. But a largish bird flopping madly from one side of the deck to the other, leaving sprays of feathers in its wake? Why can't cats be vegetarians?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> God knew what he was doing when he gave me three sons. I would have probably killed any daughters before they turned 16 and thought I was doing the world a favor (so says Thumper tongue-in-cheek).


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, at least your cats are skilled and mercifully quick. Our two are definitely not, but they never stop trying. Once Pumpkin, the older of the two, managed to bring a bird with a broken up onto the deck. Alas he then had no idea how to administer the _ coup de gras _ and batted the poor thing around for more than hour, until it died of exhaustion. Meanwhile I and the junior cat watched through the sliding glass door--she in fascination and I in dismay. At the time I couldn't see how to separate the Mighty Hunter from his prey, and frankly I still don't. A mouse I could have confiscated and managed to put down humanely. But a largish bird flopping madly from one side of the deck to the other, leaving sprays of feathers in its wake? Why can't cats be vegetarians?


 :lol: :lol: That's a very entertaining account of the grisly scene!


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - this was a long-term project. Very interesting.


Yes it did take awhile.

Here's a fact I learned today that I thought was interesting...What do you call a flock of hummingbirds? Turns out there are several accepted terms, all of them appropriately lyrical: A bouquet, a glittering, a hover, a shimmer, or a tune!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

One of my dogs brings in pieces of dead garter snake. NO THANK YOU!


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I looked up "raven" and I don't think my bird is big enough to be a raven. I'm going to try to get a picture of him today because there are supposed to be some other identifying features.
> I'm off to the gym.
> Have a good day, everyone!


It may be a black starling.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Bless you for starting this thread! I am back in Missouri helping with family problems with mom. While after over 30 years away from the state except for very short visits, I must say the humidity has not lessened! My brother and I were able to go through a few things for mom and will do some legal stuff tomorrow. But it was a good day and much accomplished!


Well at least your getting things done and you'll appreciate your WA even more went you get home.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> One of my dogs brings in pieces of dead garter snake. NO THANK YOU!


We have had hunting dogs for years (Brittany breed). I remember the first one we had, Pete. His first kill was my fur coat. He was so proud of himself. He brought it out to my DH and laid it at his feet, sat there and smiled at him. What are you gonna do? So, we told him he did good and I brought it in to get it repaired. He was, in all honesty, a great dog.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> I just saw a 1943 black and white film starring Gale Storm on Netflix. Who remembers her? The person who can tell us the most about her via her memory will win tonight's point! It is cheating if you wiki her.


I thought she was the lady from Perry Mason.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> Yes it did take awhile.
> 
> Here's a fact I learned today that I thought was interesting...What do you call a flock of hummingbirds? Turns out there are several accepted terms, all of them appropriately lyrical: A bouquet, a glittering, a hover, a shimmer, or a tune!


That's lovely - and so fitting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> One of my dogs brings in pieces of dead garter snake. NO THANK YOU!


EEEEEEK!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

graymist said:


> I thought she was the lady from Perry Mason.


No. Perry Mason's secretary was Della Street.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We have had hunting dogs for years (Brittany breed). I remember the first one we had, Pete. His first kill was my fur coat. He was so proud of himself. He brought it out to my DH and laid it at his feet, sat there and smiled at him. What are you gonna do? So, we told him he did good and I brought it in to get it repaired. He was, in all honesty, a great dog.


I think you get the medal for Dog Appreciation!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> I thought she was the lady from Perry Mason.


That was Della Street - played by Barbara Hale. I always liked her. She always looked so put-together to me.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Would you share your recipe? Thanks as I have lots of birds.


Yes I love to share. :wink:

1 cup lard
1 cup crunchy peanut butter
1⁄3 cup sugar
2 cups quick cooking oats
2 cups cornmeal
1 cup flour
1 cup birdseed
Melt lard and peanut butter. Add sugar to the melted mix. Combine remaining ingredients. Fill muffin tins. Freeze

There are allot of variations. The original recipe was to make them in a cake pan and then cut them. I find the muffin tins much easier. You can use creamy peanut butter. You can use fruits and berries. Allot of times I don't use flour, but more cornmeal or seeds so it thickens.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That was Della Street - played by Barbara Hale. I always liked her. She always looked so put-together to me.


Thank You I remember now. She was very no nonsense also. They let her "have a brain" which was nice for those times.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think you get the medal for Dog Appreciation!


I just learned to keep the closet door closed. No problems after that. Brittanys are upland bird dogs meaning they point, flush, and retreive tall grass birds like grouse, quail, pheasant, etc. You should have seen my house the day I came home from work and a starling had gotten in the house via the chimney. I thought the house had been vandalized!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Wally Cox was best friends with Marlon Brando, who was a huge cat fancier. Seems like an unlikely pair.


I once knew that but had forgotten. Odd couple, indeed.

Brando was not the only he-man cat fancier. Ernest Hemingway was, too, though he specialized in cats with extra toes.

And, as you know, Jean-Paul Sartre, French philosopher and a founder of the existentialist movement, also liked cats.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

graymist said:


> Yes it did take awhile.
> 
> Here's a fact I learned today that I thought was interesting...What do you call a flock of hummingbirds? Turns out there are several accepted terms, all of them appropriately lyrical: A bouquet, a glittering, a hover, a shimmer, or a tune!


I adore hummingbirds. I mean that literally - I could spend hours doing nothing but watching them move around. A hover of hummingbirds is the most graceful and fascinating collection of wildlife I can imagine.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We have had hunting dogs for years (Brittany breed). I remember the first one we had, Pete. His first kill was my fur coat. He was so proud of himself. He brought it out to my DH and laid it at his feet, sat there and smiled at him. What are you gonna do? So, we told him he did good and I brought it in to get it repaired. He was, in all honesty, a great dog.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember her. My LIttle Margie! I used to watch it a lot. The funniest scene I remember was when her father (white hair, mustache - I think he played her father) was looking at some woman as he tried to take a sip from the straw in his drink. He put the straw up his nose. I was hysterical with laughter then, and I'm laughing now!! He was trying to be so suave.
> 
> She was perky with short dark hair with a sort of half-bang and curled to the front. I'm picturing her in a sort of shiny blouse that was dark gray (no color tv) with white polka dots - on a ship of some kind.
> 
> I loved all those shows. Anybody remember I Married Joan? Another funny one. The all-time best - the beloved I Love Lucy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh, yes, the shows back then were really family friendly. Remember Our Miss Brooks?

We loved the radio shows of our childhood, too. The Great Gildersleeve, Fibber McGee and Molly, Jack Benny, Let's Pretend. When our children were in their tween years, one of the New York stations had a program Old Time Radio, and we taped them on an old reel to reel machine. Our children grew up enjoying the same shows we did.

I grew up doing my algebra while Sky King and Captain Midnight were on the air. Of course I had my Magic Decoder Ring! Poor kids nowadays are missing something special.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

graymist said:


> I thought she was the lady from Perry Mason.


That was Barbara Something (once again memory fails me).


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I always thought we were probably more alike than not alike. Thanks SQM for starting this thread.
> One of my wildlife stories is about Monarch butterflies. One year there was a huge storm which pushed them out of their normal migration route. They landed in the trees directly behind our house. There were six or seven very tall, very mature trees covered in butterflies to the point of not seeing any color except orange and black. They stayed overnight and flew away the next day, never to return. I will never forget it-so amazing!


Oh, wow, what a gift from Nature. Glad they landed with someone who would appreciate them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That was Della Street - played by Barbara Hale. I always liked her. She always looked so put-together to me.


Thank you, bonnie. I agree with your opinion of her.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I liked I Married Joan. Joan Davis was a favorite of mine. My all-time favorite comic actress has always been, and still is, Eve Arden. Nobody could look bored the way she did. But I can't recall the name of the show where she played a teacher with a crush on Mr. Boynton.


Our Miss Brooks


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, yes, the shows back then were really family friendly. Remember Our Miss Brooks?
> 
> We loved the radio shows of our childhood, too. The Great Gildersleeve, Fibber McGee and Molly, Jack Benny, Let's Pretend. When our children were in their tween years, one of the New York stations had a program Old Time Radio, and we taped them on an old reel to reel machine. Our children grew up enjoying the same shows we did.
> 
> I grew up doing my algebra while Sky King and Captain Midnight were on the air. Of course I had my Magic Decoder Ring! Poor kids nowadays are missing something special.


I loved radio back then, and even now often listen to old-time radio on line. Lux Presents Hollywood, Jack Benny (one of my favorites, along with Jimmy Durante), Superman, Mr. Keen Tracer of Lost Persons.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I was asked by our friends on FF D and P to post this link. Thanks in advance for all of your congratulations.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/10851185/First-baby-sloth-born-at-London-Zoo.ht...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, at least your cats are skilled and mercifully quick. Our two are definitely not, but they never stop trying. Once Pumpkin, the older of the two, managed to bring a bird with a broken up onto the deck. Alas he then had no idea how to administer the _ coup de gras _ and batted the poor thing around for more than hour, until it died of exhaustion. Meanwhile I and the junior cat watched through the sliding glass door--she in fascination and I in dismay. At the time I couldn't see how to separate the Mighty Hunter from his prey, and frankly I still don't. A mouse I could have confiscated and managed to put down humanely. But a largish bird flopping madly from one side of the deck to the other, leaving sprays of feathers in its wake? Why can't cats be vegetarians?


That does leave quite the mental image! Most of our cats were definitely skilled hunters but rarely mercifully quick - that just doesn't seem to be part of their nature. Hugo was a stray that showed up 13 years ago - he's huge, but had been abused and was very skittish. He didn't really try to hunt anything more than a few blowing leaves or dust bunnies, but 1 day he snagged a mouse and had the most comical expression on his face -- "what do I do with it now?". One of the little ferals solved his problem by snatching it out of his paws and taking it for herself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was asked by our friends on FF D and P to post this link. Thanks in advance for all of your congratulations.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/10851185/First-baby-sloth-born-at-London-Zoo.ht...


Our friends seem to have made an error. I tried twice and only got this, in a much larger typeface.

Telegraph.co.uk
Home
News
Sport
Finance
Lifestyle
Comment
Travel
Culture
Technology
Fashion
Jobs Dating Offers
Sorry
We cannot find the page you are looking for.
The page may have been moved, updated or deleted.
There might be a problem with the website.
You may have typed the web address incorrectly. Please check the address and spelling.
Please also try the following:
Use the A-Z index;
Use the navigation bar above or the list of options below.
Check the @Telegraph Twitter account for site status updates.
If you still encounter problems, then please contact us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I just learned to keep the closet door closed. No problems after that. Brittanys are upland bird dogs meaning they point, flush, and retreive tall grass birds like grouse, quail, pheasant, etc. You should have seen my house the day I came home from work and a starling had gotten in the house via the chimney. I thought the house had been vandalized!


I can believe it. My daughter has a golden retriever, and she used to do that just because she could!! Whoops - golden retriever/border collie mix. Still - she was a wild child! Now she's much more queenly in her demeanor.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Our friends seem to have made an error. I tried twice and only got this, in a much larger typeface.
> 
> Telegraph.co.uk
> Home
> ...


Hmm! It worked quite well for me. Maybe it is a monitored site that only sloths can get into. Thumper sent it to me - so maybe she can help.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, yes, the shows back then were really family friendly. Remember Our Miss Brooks?
> 
> We loved the radio shows of our childhood, too. The Great Gildersleeve, Fibber McGee and Molly, Jack Benny, Let's Pretend. When our children were in their tween years, one of the New York stations had a program Old Time Radio, and we taped them on an old reel to reel machine. Our children grew up enjoying the same shows we did.
> 
> I grew up doing my algebra while Sky King and Captain Midnight were on the air. Of course I had my Magic Decoder Ring! Poor kids nowadays are missing something special.


Yes - those days were fun. I remember being sick and my mother bringing the radio up for me to listen to.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That does leave quite the mental image! Most of our cats were definitely skilled hunters but rarely mercifully quick - that just doesn't seem to be part of their nature. Hugo was a stray that showed up 13 years ago - he's huge, but had been abused and was very skittish. He didn't really try to hunt anything more than a few blowing leaves or dust bunnies, but 1 day he snagged a mouse and had the most comical expression on his face -- "what do I do with it now?". One of the little ferals solved his problem by snatching it out of his paws and taking it for herself.


Another good cat story!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Our friends seem to have made an error. I tried twice and only got this, in a much larger typeface.
> 
> Telegraph.co.uk
> Home
> ...


I got it about an hour ago. Maybe they've taken it down already.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> Hmm! It worked quite well for me. Maybe it is a monitored site that only sloths can get into. Thumper sent it to me - so maybe she can help.


try this link - it just worked for me

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/10851185/First-baby-sloth-born-at-London-Zoo.html


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hmm! It worked quite well for me. Maybe it is a monitored site that only sloths can get into. Thumper sent it to me - so maybe she can help.


I'll give it my best...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/10851185/First-baby-sloth-born-at-London-Zoo.html


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was asked by our friends on FF D and P to post this link. Thanks in advance for all of your congratulations.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/10851185/First-baby-sloth-born-at-London-Zoo.ht...


I just went on FFD and P and tried this one. It worked.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/10851185/First-baby-sloth-born-at-London-Zoo.ht...

It looks exactly the same. I'm going to try it from here. It didn't work from here! Over there, it appeared as a blue link. Maybe there's something in the copying.

Don't know - but I tried the one just posted by Thumper - it worked. Try that one?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I liked Joan Davis, too. You're thinking of Our Miss Brooks. I especially liked that one because my maiden name was Brooks. It was fun when I was student teaching!
> 
> Wasn't Mr. Boynton cute?! And who was the older teacher who kept mixing up her words. She was hilarious. I want to say Mrs. Dithers. Was Mr. Peepers on there, or did he have his own show? Do you remember?
> 
> Oh, and the teenager who was always there for breakfast. In fact, she fed a LOT of people breakfast. Richard Crenna played the part and was on tv for many years after that. He spoke in a squeaky voice. Funny show!


Mrs. Dithers was on Blondie with Penny Singleton and Arthur Lake. Mr. Dithers is Dagwood's disfunctional boss. And Mr. Peepers was another amusing teacher on a different show. Don't remember who played in that one.

When they broadcast Blondie on TV, or maybe the movies that they made then showed on TV, the same actors played Blondie and Dagwood, and they really looked close to the characters in the funnies.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

graymist said:


> I thought she was the lady from Perry Mason.


Wasn't that Barbara somebody who played Della Street?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> try this link - it just worked for me
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/10851185/First-baby-sloth-born-at-London-Zoo.html


Worked for me. A delight to watch.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I once knew that but had forgotten. Odd couple, indeed.
> 
> Brando was not the only he-man cat fancier. Ernest Hemingway was, too, though he specialized in cats with extra toes.
> 
> And, as you know, Jean-Paul Sartre, French philosopher and a founder of the existentialist movement, also liked cats.


If any of you like amusing mystery novels, the Dead End Jobs series by Elaine Viets feature a main character who owns a six toed cat she calls Thumbs. The newest book, Catnapped, is all about show cats.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I got the same message - thought it might be my fairly new I mac which sometimes just won't accept links -Maybe Thumper could try posting it?



SQM said:


> Hmm! It worked quite well for me. Maybe it is a monitored site that only sloths can get into. Thumper sent it to me - so maybe she can help.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I got the same message - thought it might be my fairly new I mac which sometimes just won't accept links -Maybe Thumper could try posting it?


I reposted the link on page 11 towards the bottom. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I loved radio back then, and even now often listen to old-time radio on line. Lux Presents Hollywood, Jack Benny (one of my favorites, along with Jimmy Durante), Superman, Mr. Keen Tracer of Lost Persons.


I go even further back -- Do any of you remember the soap opera on radiio -- Fibber McGee and Molly? I used to race home from school to listen to it.

We all had an early dinner and got comfortable, usually my sister and I lying on the floor with a pillow to listen to Lux Radio Theatre.

We also had 'Singing with the Stars " which I believe was a Canadian radio program on Sunday afternoon. It featured Classical singers who were featured in a contest. What glorious voices - It started my love for opera - Some of the singers ended up at the Metroplitan a few years later. We would listen and decide who we were pulling for (Something like Dancing with the Stars nowadays)

I still get shivers when I remember one of the programs where they all sang together - songs from Porgy and Bess.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Worked for me. A delight to watch.


me too - SQM will really be happy!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore -- I have wondered for years what a wombat looks like -- Each of our countries have unusual animals and Australia and New Zealand top the list. 

I have seen some of them but don't believe i have seen a wombat. 
Could you tell me a bit about what it looks like and where in Aussie it lives ? 

I posted abit about the moose that spent the winter on our acreage. It would be nice to learn a bit about wildlife from other countries.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> try this link - it just worked for me
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/10851185/First-baby-sloth-born-at-London-Zoo.html


Thank you. It worked for me, too. It was delightful to see the mother put her arm around the baby at the very end.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Wombatnomore -- I have wondered for years what a wombat looks like -- Each of our countries have unusual animals and Australia and New Zealand top the list.
> 
> I have seen some of them but don't believe i have seen a wombat.
> Could you tell me a bit about what it looks like and where in Aussie it lives ?
> ...


This is Steve Irwin with wombat!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is an interesting link about wombats. I was way off base - I think they sound like interesting animals.

http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/mammals/wombat/


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Wombatnomore -- I have wondered for years what a wombat looks like -- Each of our countries have unusual animals and Australia and New Zealand top the list.
> 
> I have seen some of them but don't believe i have seen a wombat.
> Could you tell me a bit about what it looks like and where in Aussie it lives ?
> ...


Hi Designer,

There are several different species of wombat who live in particular areas in Australia. Suffice to say generally, they are found in several states (Queensland, New South Wales, Victoria, South Australia) and perhaps Western Australia. They live in arid or forest areas (depending on species) and house themselves in burrows. They tend to be timid but do adapt to humans, particularly when in captivity.

They can be grumpy which I find very endearing!

Sorry the previous pic is so small.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> here is an interesting link about wombats. I was way off base - I think they sound like interesting animals.
> 
> http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/mammals/wombat/


Thanks for the link. Why didn't I think of that? :roll:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, yes, the shows back then were really family friendly. Remember Our Miss Brooks?
> 
> We loved the radio shows of our childhood, too. The Great Gildersleeve, Fibber McGee and Molly, Jack Benny, Let's Pretend. When our children were in their tween years, one of the New York stations had a program Old Time Radio, and we taped them on an old reel to reel machine. Our children grew up enjoying the same shows we did.
> 
> I grew up doing my algebra while Sky King and Captain Midnight were on the air. Of course I had my Magic Decoder Ring! Poor kids nowadays are missing something special.


Whenever I mention listening to Let's Pretend on Saturday morning nobody knows what I'm talking about. (They must be young!) I can still hear the "cream of wheat" song that announced the show. We listened to Fibber McGhee, too. My older sisters liked Stella Dallas, the Barbour Family, and Portia Faces Life. I don't remember if those are the correct titles. Jack Benny was hilarious. We didn't get TV in Northern Minnesota until I was 12, and then we had just two channels that came in from Duluth. Were we deprived? I didn't think so.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thanks for the link. Why didn't I think of that? :roll:


this is a better link -very interesting

http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/mammals/wombat/


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RIP Maya Angelou . . .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> RIP Maya Angelou . . .


What a wonderful lady she was. Such a hard hard life - worth reading about -- raped as a little girl - never spoke for 7 years. I am just watching a feature on her on CNN.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

One of the most interesting experiences for me was when we first wintered in Mesa Arizona and I saw a REAL road runner! I just thought he was wonderful.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is Steve Irwin with wombat!


You are about as cute as I am. Irwin was a total hunk!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> RIP Maya Angelou . . .


I just saw on my fb page that she died. Great compelling writer. And multi-talented.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Whenever I mention listening to Let's Pretend on Saturday morning nobody knows what I'm talking about. (They must be young!) I can still hear the "cream of wheat" song that announced the show. We listened to Fibber McGhee, too. My older sisters liked Stella Dallas, the Barbour Family, and Portia Faces Life. I don't remember if those are the correct titles. Jack Benny was hilarious. We didn't get TV in Northern Minnesota until I was 12, and then we had just two channels that came in from Duluth. Were we deprived? I didn't think so.


Cream of Wheat, so good to eat, so good in ev'ry way. We sing this song, it will make us strong, it makes us shout Hooray. It's good for growing babies, and grownups too to eat. For all the fam'ly's breakfast, you can't beat Cream of Wheat.

You mean that song? I can't believe I remembered the whole thing. I loved Let's Pretend.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

For any Canadians - Remember Don Messer and the Islanders with Marg and Charlie -- I think half of Canada listened to their wonderful maritime music. I loved the step dancing -- Don Messer and the Islanders, and their early programs Don Messer's jubilee. 

I would imagine that some in the north Eastern states would have known of him too. 

Also during the war. Lorne Green and his newscasts - he was nicknamed the " Voice of Doom" because of his deep voice we waited every day for his news casts as we had a map that my mother put pins in as different battles were fought. 

Remember him on Bonanza? I studied acting under him at the Harte House Theater in Toronto when I was l9 or 20. William Shatner was there a couple of times, the lady who played 'Murphy's Mom,Colleen Dewhurst, Kate Reid a wonderful Canadian Actress , Christopher Plumber although I can't remember if either he or Shatner were regulars. I remember each of them.( I certainly liked one better than the other.) 
Still do.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer - what don't you do?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> For any Canadians - Remember Don Messer and the Islanders with Marg and Charlie -- I think half of Canada listened to their wonderful maritime music. I loved the step dancing -- Don Messer and the Islanders, and their early programs Don Messer's jubilee.
> 
> I would imagine that some in the north Eastern states would have known of him too.
> 
> ...


You had a few real Brushes With Greatness (if a tv star can be called great). Studied acting? Did you act in anything (even local)? You really are multitalented, Designer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Designer - what don't you do?


That would be a much shorter list.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Designer - what don't you do?


not much - I have lived life well, and become who I am. Thanks for the compliment -- I only acted for 2 years in Toronto. My mom got very ill so I came home to Calgary. So many of those two classes went on to become stars - both in the States and in Canada. I have a lot of great memories from that time. Lorne Greene was a wonderful, wise man.

I started acting with the United Church Young people's group when I was working at Queen's university in Kingston. We put plays on and took them to pie socials all around Kingston in small towns and one or twice we were invited to bring our play to a Large Church in Toronto. Someone told me about the Hartehouse theatre (which I believe is till running (not sure)) and when I moved there I joined. What a wonderful experience that was. I even had a tiny {miniscule) part in "As you LIke it" in Stratford (Shakespear) you would never have known I was in it but what a thrill.

I have been fortunate -- dh and I were never afraid to change or try new experiences. He didn't know me when I was acting. We didn't end up rich but we have a lot of pretty great memories.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Maya Angelou...I loved her voice and I loved to hear her speak!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, I have spent far more time than I should have reading all your wonderful stories on this thread. Thank you for starting it.

My little bird has been quietly sitting on her eggs. We have decided that we can't use the door to the deck as it might disturb her. Fortunately we have two other doors to the back yard. I tried yesterday to get a picture of her on her nest, but each time I got close (inside the house) she flew away. I was afraid that the eggs would get cold if she did that too often, so we decided not to use the door to the deck. She has built her nest in the wire basket frame where I keep my potatoes. I am not sure how I will get any for dinner tonight. Maybe she will fly away to find food for herself or to stretch her wings and I will be able to sneak in an get food for us.

I did expect there would be two birds, but she is obviously going to be a single mum. I hope she makes out all right. I don't know what kind of bird she is, though. Maybe the female of her species does it all by herself.

Must go and get something done now. I look forward to reading more of your wonderful stories.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Mrs. Dithers was on Blondie with Penny Singleton and Arthur Lake. Mr. Dithers is Dagwood's disfunctional boss. And Mr. Peepers was another amusing teacher on a different show. Don't remember who played in that one.
> 
> When they broadcast Blondie on TV, or maybe the movies that they made then showed on TV, the same actors played Blondie and Dagwood, and they really looked close to the characters in the funnies.


Oh that's right! I remember Mr. Dithers now. I think I learned to read by reading Blondie and Dagwood.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> If any of you like amusing mystery novels, the Dead End Jobs series by Elaine Viets feature a main character who owns a six toed cat she calls Thumbs. The newest book, Catnapped, is all about show cats.


Thanks, Marilyn - I'll add that to my book list!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I go even further back -- Do any of you remember the soap opera on radiio -- Fibber McGee and Molly? I used to race home from school to listen to it.
> 
> We all had an early dinner and got comfortable, usually my sister and I lying on the floor with a pillow to listen to Lux Radio Theatre.
> 
> ...


Listening to the radio is so different from watching tv.  Sort of like the difference between black and white photos and color. Each one great in its own way - but somehow different.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Whenever I mention listening to Let's Pretend on Saturday morning nobody knows what I'm talking about. (They must be young!) I can still hear the "cream of wheat" song that announced the show. We listened to Fibber McGhee, too. My older sisters liked Stella Dallas, the Barbour Family, and Portia Faces Life. I don't remember if those are the correct titles. Jack Benny was hilarious. We didn't get TV in Northern Minnesota until I was 12, and then we had just two channels that came in from Duluth. Were we deprived? I didn't think so.


We had the Story Lady at noon. I can still hear her voice and somehow associate it with toast loaded with butter and cinnamon and sugar.

Did anyone ever see the tv show Mr. I-magination? I loved that show.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Well, I have spent far more time than I should have reading all your wonderful stories on this thread. Thank you for starting it.
> 
> My little bird has been quietly sitting on her eggs. We have decided that we can't use the door to the deck as it might disturb her. Fortunately we have two other doors to the back yard. I tried yesterday to get a picture of her on her nest, but each time I got close (inside the house) she flew away. I was afraid that the eggs would get cold if she did that too often, so we decided not to use the door to the deck. She has built her nest in the wire basket frame where I keep my potatoes. I am not sure how I will get any for dinner tonight. Maybe she will fly away to find food for herself or to stretch her wings and I will be able to sneak in an get food for us.
> 
> ...


Come to think of it, some species (is that the right word?) have the male sit on the eggs and be the homebody. If my brain restarts any time soon, I'll tell you where I read it and who they are.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> RIP Maya Angelou . . .


Yes - her death came as a surprise to me. She was a phenomenon - so gifted and so admired.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We had the Story Lady at noon. I can still hear her voice and somehow associate it with toast loaded with butter and cinnamon and sugar.
> 
> Did anyone ever see the tv show Mr. I-magination? I loved that show.


The man with the something reputation? Yes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> One of the most interesting experiences for me was when we first wintered in Mesa Arizona and I saw a REAL road runner! I just thought he was wonderful.


I never saw one when I was there. Didn't see a coyote either. But the saguaro cactuses (cacti) at sunset on the desert were an unforgettable sight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are about as cute as I am. Irwin was a total hunk!


Yes, he was - and cute to boot. One nice thing about being my age is that you can gawk and stare and everyone just thinks you can't see well! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Cream of Wheat, so good to eat, so good in ev'ry way. We sing this song, it will make us strong, it makes us shout Hooray. It's good for growing babies, and grownups too to eat. For all the fam'ly's breakfast, you can't beat Cream of Wheat.
> 
> You mean that song? I can't believe I remembered the whole thing. I loved Let's Pretend.


I am so impressed! I like Cream of Wheat but don't remember the song. And now it lives again! Thanks, Purl.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> this is a better link -very interesting
> 
> http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/mammals/wombat/


Thanks Designer!

I have visited your beautiful Canada. I stayed at a berry farm not too far from Calgary for a couple of weeks and from there visited far and wide. My favourite couple of days was spent in the Rocky Mountains, driving around and trekking. I just loved it. Breathtaking.

I'd love to go back one day to see some of the major cities. I'm very much into scouring cities in other countries. My absolute favourite pastime when travelling.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> You are about as cute as I am. Irwin was a total hunk!


 :XD:

I know, he was a hunk! I was devastated when he died, just couldn't believe it. I recently learned his lovely wife Terri has met someone and is happy. He would have wanted that for her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> For any Canadians - Remember Don Messer and the Islanders with Marg and Charlie -- I think half of Canada listened to their wonderful maritime music. I loved the step dancing -- Don Messer and the Islanders, and their early programs Don Messer's jubilee.
> 
> I would imagine that some in the north Eastern states would have known of him too.
> 
> ...


Shirley! Yet another side of you! Are you serious that you were there with Captain Kirk? He's still cute now!

I think studying acting would be fun. I'm sure there's a lot to it that I can't even imagine, but it seems like it would be fun. And you studied under Lorne Green! Pretty amazing to me . I sure do remember him on Bonanza - and his beautiful voice. But Captain Kirk - I'm swooning!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Designer - what don't you do?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> not much - I have lived life well, and become who I am. Thanks for the compliment -- I only acted for 2 years in Toronto. My mom got very ill so I came home to Calgary. So many of those two classes went on to become stars - both in the States and in Canada. I have a lot of great memories from that time. Lorne Greene was a wonderful, wise man.
> 
> I started acting with the United Church Young people's group when I was working at Queen's university in Kingston. We put plays on and took them to pie socials all around Kingston in small towns and one or twice we were invited to bring our play to a Large Church in Toronto. Someone told me about the Hartehouse theatre (which I believe is till running (not sure)) and when I moved there I joined. What a wonderful experience that was. I even had a tiny {miniscule) part in "As you LIke it" in Stratford (Shakespear) you would never have known I was in it but what a thrill.
> 
> I have been fortunate -- dh and I were never afraid to change or try new experiences. He didn't know me when I was acting. We didn't end up rich but we have a lot of pretty great memories.


Some things mean more than all the money in the world. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I am so impressed! I like Cream of Wheat but don't remember the song. And now it lives again! Thanks, Purl.


Who here remembers the Burma Shave road signs?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> Well, I have spent far more time than I should have reading all your wonderful stories on this thread. Thank you for starting it.
> 
> My little bird has been quietly sitting on her eggs. We have decided that we can't use the door to the deck as it might disturb her. Fortunately we have two other doors to the back yard. I tried yesterday to get a picture of her on her nest, but each time I got close (inside the house) she flew away. I was afraid that the eggs would get cold if she did that too often, so we decided not to use the door to the deck. She has built her nest in the wire basket frame where I keep my potatoes. I am not sure how I will get any for dinner tonight. Maybe she will fly away to find food for herself or to stretch her wings and I will be able to sneak in an get food for us.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed reading your post. Isn't it a treat to be part of something so lovely?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Well, I have spent far more time than I should have reading all your wonderful stories on this thread. Thank you for starting it.
> 
> My little bird has been quietly sitting on her eggs. We have decided that we can't use the door to the deck as it might disturb her. Fortunately we have two other doors to the back yard. I tried yesterday to get a picture of her on her nest, but each time I got close (inside the house) she flew away. I was afraid that the eggs would get cold if she did that too often, so we decided not to use the door to the deck. She has built her nest in the wire basket frame where I keep my potatoes. I am not sure how I will get any for dinner tonight. Maybe she will fly away to find food for herself or to stretch her wings and I will be able to sneak in an get food for us.
> 
> ...


Oh, sweet. You just shared a wonderful story yourself! Maybe you can keep us posted on the eggs and mommy!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, he was - and cute to boot. One nice thing about being my age is that you can gawk and stare and everyone just thinks you can't see well! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


 :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The man with the something reputation? Yes.


I don't remember the reputation part. Am I glad?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Who here remembers the Burma Shave road signs?


I do! They were fun.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I am so impressed! I like Cream of Wheat but don't remember the song. And now it lives again! Thanks, Purl.


That's one of those dumb things that take up gray matter when it should be concentrating on something important. But if it impresses you, who am I to stop you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't remember the reputation part. Am I glad?


It was a kind of theme jingle: Mr. I-Magination. The man with the magic reputation (I think).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It was a kind of theme jingle: Mr. I-Magination. The man with the magic reputation (I think).


Oh, good. I was afraid he had a bad reputation for something. I really liked him. He reminded me of my grandfather for some reason. He dressed like a train engineer - that's really all I remember. I don't remember what the imagination part was about. I'll have to google it!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mr. Imagination: from Wikipedia.

"Mr. I. Magination was one of the earliest television shows for children. It ran live as a half-hour weekly show on CBS from 1949 to 1952 and was broadcast from Manhattan.[1][2][3] (Information about Mr. I. Magination may be found in "Children's Television: The First Thirty Five Years: Live, Filmed And Taped" by George Woolery; Scarecrow Press, Inc.)
The host, Mr. I. Magination (Paul Tripp), dressed as a train engineer, gathered a group of children each week. The same child actors appeared on a rotating basis. Two would be selected to ask about a career, occupation, activity, and such. Tripp would then play a "magic" slide flute, he and the children would board a train and travel to Imagination Land, where they would meet a professional from each of the two areas for that week's show.
Guests were as diverse as Damu, a lion tamer from Ringling Brothers Circus, and test pilot Scott Crossfield.[4] His wife, Ruth Enders Tripp, also acted in the show.[1] The show was also a pioneer in using simple, early special effects, such as making it appear as if the opening train ride went through a tunnel to enter Imagination Land, emerging from the smoke from its engine.[4][5]
Yul Brynner served as the director of the show at times, but did not appear as a performer. The show also featured performances by Walter Matthau, Richard Boone, Joe Silver, Ted Tiller, and Simon Oakland.[4](information on "Mr. I. Magination" at "TV Party.Com")"

Yul Brynner directed? I'd never have put him with that show.  The article also has a picture of Mr. I. Looks exactly as I remembered him!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Listening to the radio is so different from watching tv. Sort of like the difference between black and white photos and color. Each one great in its own way - but somehow different.


Remember the rabbit ears. I remember when the Station went off at ll:26 because that was the time the last program ended.

Watching a radio was wonderful in someways, as when a play or program was on you could imagine the scene and what was happening. Each of us imagined it differently. TV was like a miracle.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Mr. Imagination: from Wikipedia.
> 
> Yul Brynner served as the director of the show at times, but did not appear as a performer. The show also featured performances by Walter Matthau, Richard Boone, Joe Silver, Ted Tiller, and Simon Oakland.4(information on "Mr. I. Magination" at "TV Party.Com")"
> 
> Yul Brynner directed? I'd never have put him with that show. The article also has a picture of Mr. I. Looks exactly as I remembered him!


He had quite a few famous people as guests, and you're right about Yul Brynner - a children's show???

You're also right about the picture. I remember him just like that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> He had quite a few famous people as guests, and you're right about Yul Brynner - a children's show???
> 
> You're also right about the picture. I remember him just like that.


He made quite an impression on both of us! I guess that's why we're so imaginative. :-D


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Remember the rabbit ears. I remember when the Station went off at ll:26 because that was the time the last program ended.
> 
> Watching a radio was wonderful in someways, as when a play or program was on you could imagine the scene and what was happening. Each of us imagined it differently. TV was like a miracle.


I still watch tv with rabbit ears. They are getting hard to find.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I am so impressed! I like Cream of Wheat but don't remember the song. And now it lives again! Thanks, Purl.


Remember saving box tops to get "stuff"? My grandmother saved Cream of Wheat box tops and got a Cream of Wheat chef doll for me when I was about 5. She had to cut out the pieces, sew them together, and stuff them.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

When I was in kindergarten, I spent half the year home with chicken pox, mumps, and measles one after the other. With measles, I had to stay in a darkened room because there was an issue with damage to eyesight if you were exposed to too much light. My grandmother put the radio in the bedroom and I spent the day listening to Our Gal Sunday, Just Plain Bill, Stella Dallas, Aunt Jenny, and I don't really remember what else. 

My grandfather went to work outside the house, and was able to speak fluent if accented English. My grandmother was the oldest girl of a widowed father, and spent her time at home first caring for a house full of little brothers, then a husband and children. Everybody in the neighborhood, Jews and Gentiles alike, all spoke Yiddish. She learned her English listening to the soap operas.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, he was - and cute to boot. One nice thing about being my age is that you can gawk and stare and everyone just thinks you can't see well! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Or in my case, I am invisible so I can do all the staring I want.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Or in my case, I am invisible so I can do all the staring I want.


you are lucky!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - her death came as a surprise to me. She was a phenomenon - so gifted and so admired.


She had such a difficult life and became an icon for women and those downtrodden (??)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Remember the rabbit ears. I remember when the Station went off at ll:26 because that was the time the last program ended.
> 
> Watching a radio was wonderful in someways, as when a play or program was on you could imagine the scene and what was happening. Each of us imagined it differently. TV was like a miracle.


Sheesh Shirley _*Watching a radio show* _I am losing it!! I knew what I meant even though no one else does :roll: :roll:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I never saw one when I was there. Didn't see a coyote either. But the saguaro cactuses (cacti) at sunset on the desert were an unforgettable sight.


I fell in love with Arizona and the beautiful desert cacti. At Christmas in the park we were in they used to dress these huge saquaros as Santa -- I didn't care for it - they are so stately and wonderful.

We camped at Usery Park right close to Mesa or Apache Junction. We climbed all around there and had the most glorious campsite in the park. We ended up staying nearly a month then had to leave as there was a time limit. what memories.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Maya Angelou...I loved her voice and I loved to hear her speak!


Her voice was wonderful, wasn't a fan of her poetry. But then again I never have been a fan of poetry in general. But if she were reading her book aloud, I could listen t her for hours.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thanks Designer!
> 
> I have visited your beautiful Canada. I stayed at a berry farm not too far from Calgary for a couple of weeks and from there visited far and wide. My favourite couple of days was spent in the Rocky Mountains, driving around and trekking. I just loved it. Breathtaking.
> 
> I'd love to go back one day to see some of the major cities. I'm very much into scouring cities in other countries. My absolute favourite pastime when travelling.


I live 90 minutes from Banff- we go there for lunch quite often. I love the Rockies. I wonder if it was the Dickson farms near Olds between Calgary and RedDeer east of Olds? We used to go there and pick berries- it is fairly close to where we had our cottage.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We have been in Aussie 3 times -never inland very far and never to Perth. I love Australia. We lived in NewZealand north of Auckland i the 70s, many memories. Adelaide, Melbourne,Sydney, Brisbane, and points in between also your Capital. Love Oz. 

Loved the differences between Canada and both 'down under countries' the New zealand volunteers (Pat Joined) called us the 'up overs'


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sheesh Shirley _*Watching a radio show* _I am losing it!! I knew what I meant even though no one else does :roll: :roll:


Everyone knows what you meant. The radio allowed you to create your own visuals. You knew what the Shadow and the Lone Ranger looked like (until tv cast the wrong actors in those parts)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> I still watch tv with rabbit ears. They are getting hard to find.


Wow - you are a very patient person. My husband is, too. He would adjust and adjust. Maybe it's easier now?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Remember saving box tops to get "stuff"? My grandmother saved Cream of Wheat box tops and got a Cream of Wheat chef doll for me when I was about 5. She had to cut out the pieces, sew them together, and stuff them.


Nice grandmother!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> When I was in kindergarten, I spent half the year home with chicken pox, mumps, and measles one after the other. With measles, I had to stay in a darkened room because there was an issue with damage to eyesight if you were exposed to too much light. My grandmother put the radio in the bedroom and I spent the day listening to Our Gal Sunday, Just Plain Bill, Stella Dallas, Aunt Jenny, and I don't really remember what else.
> 
> My grandfather went to work outside the house, and was able to speak fluent if accented English. My grandmother was the oldest girl of a widowed father, and spent her time at home first caring for a house full of little brothers, then a husband and children. Everybody in the neighborhood, Jews and Gentiles alike, all spoke Yiddish. She learned her English listening to the soap operas.


Boy, that's a rough start to school. I'm sure the soaps made it easier. Did you miss them when you went back to school?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Or in my case, I am invisible so I can do all the staring I want.


Yes, well - you are a special case, SQM! I didn't know you sent away for the superspy invisibility ring!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sheesh Shirley _*Watching a radio show* _I am losing it!! I knew what I meant even though no one else does :roll: :roll:


I think we're all losing it - I don't think anyone thought of it. I know I didn't catch it. And after all, didn't people gather round and watch the radio as the listened? I remember pictures of that. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Her voice was wonderful, wasn't a fan of her poetry. But then again I never have been a fan of poetry in general. But if she were reading her book aloud, I could listen t her for hours.


I love poetry. My mother loved it and taught me to. Emily Dickinson - she usually makes me cry - she says so much in the fewest possible words. As I cannot do - and most of you know that!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I love poetry. My mother loved it and taught me to. Emily Dickinson - she usually makes me cry - she says so much in the fewest possible words. As I cannot do - and most of you know that!


Emily Dickinson was a great poet. Her surroundings were limited, but her language soared. I guess you can tell I like Dickinson.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a migraine! :-(


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I have a migraine! :-(


Sorry to hear that. Do you get them often?

Feel better soon!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Everyone knows what you meant. The radio allowed you to create your own visuals. You knew what the Shadow and the Lone Ranger looked like (until tv cast the wrong actors in those parts)


Right -- I still hear the " Whooo knows what Evil lurks in the hearts of men ?- the Shadow knows!! I used to sit by the radio and shudder but never could turn it off.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry to hear that. Do you get them often?
> 
> Feel better soon!


Up until a few months ago, I'd only ever had four. But for the last few months if been getting them every other week. :-( Gotta go back to bed. Ttyl!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Up until a few months ago, I'd only ever had four. But for the last few months if been getting them every other week. :-( Gotta go back to bed. Ttyl!


\OH Nebraska -- I hope you will have them checked out- I was diagnosed with migraines a few years ago but it always seemed to be tied in with the weather change and I got tested last year and they decided it was an allergy - I was given a prescription for

Apo Beclo Aqua nasal spray and I have not had a headache since. On days becore I know the weather is going to change I use the spray once in the morning and once at night. It really has made a difference. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Right -- I still hear the " Whooo knows what Evil lurks in the hearts of men ?- the Shadow knows!! I used to sit by the radio and shudder but never could turn it off.


I should apologize. You couldn't possibly know how the Shadow looked because he "had the power to cloud men's minds" and was invisible. But Lamont Cranston, his alter ego, was a real hottie.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - you are a very patient person. My husband is, too. He would adjust and adjust. Maybe it's easier now?


Well I haven't had to use the foil trick for awhile. LOL I think it comes in better now with the digital signals, but I do have to adjust now and then.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I have a migraine! :-(


And I'm, working on one right now!! Usually I get them in the morning and it's almost 6 p.m. here. I'm not supposed to get one now. I guess I'll head to the medicine cabinet before it really takes hold.

Just wanted to add about Maya Angelou. She always said that we (people) are more alike than we are different. Are we going to prove that to be true?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I should apologize. You couldn't possibly know how the Shadow looked because he "had the power to cloud men's minds" and was invisible. But Lamont Cranston, his alter ego, was a real hottie.


Right!! I was in love with him- much nicer that Superman (can't for the life of me remember his civilian name.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And I'm, working on one right now!! Usually I get them in the morning and it's almost 6 p.m. here. I'm not supposed to get one now. I guess I'll head to the medicine cabinet before it really takes hold.
> 
> Just wanted to add about Maya Angelou. She always said that we (people) are more alike than we are different. Are we going to prove that to be true?


This could be a start -- yeah!!


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I love poetry. My mother loved it and taught me to. Emily Dickinson - she usually makes me cry - she says so much in the fewest possible words. As I cannot do - and most of you know that!


This reminded me of these lines from "The Dangling Conversation" by Paul Simon.

And you read your Emily Dickinson
And I my Robert Frost
And we note our places with bookmarkers
That measure what weve lost
Like a poem poorly written
We are verses out of rhythm
Couplets out of rhyme
In syncopated time
And the dangling conversation
And the superficial sighs
Are the borders of our lives


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks SQM it was nice of you to do this.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks SQM it was nice of you to do this.


Nice to see you join us Yarnie


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Cream of Wheat, so good to eat, so good in ev'ry way. We sing this song, it will make us strong, it makes us shout Hooray. It's good for growing babies, and grownups too to eat. For all the fam'ly's breakfast, you can't beat Cream of Wheat.
> 
> You mean that song? I can't believe I remembered the whole thing. I loved Let's Pretend.


Yup, the Cream of Wheat song! I loved Let's Pretend.
I still remember a lot of other songs/jingles from radio.
How about
LS, MFT. Lucky Strike Means Fine Tobacco 
Call for Phillip Morrrrrr--is 
Brusha brusha, brusha, get the new Ipana


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I once knew that but had forgotten. Odd couple, indeed.
> 
> Brando was not the only he-man cat fancier. Ernest Hemingway was, too, though he specialized in cats with extra toes.
> 
> And, as you know, Jean-Paul Sartre, French philosopher and a founder of the existentialist movement, also liked cats.


Freddie Mercury of the rock band Queen was a cat person, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's one of those dumb things that take up gray matter when it should be concentrating on something important. But if it impresses you, who am I to stop you?


That's right! Hey - I get excited whenever I remember something. Glad when someone else does, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Emily Dickinson was a great poet. Her surroundings were limited, but her language soared. I guess you can tell I like Dickinson.


Yes, I can tell.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Right!! I was in love with him- much nicer that Superman (can't for the life of me remember his civilian name.


Clark Kent. A little too polite and boyish for me.

But I think their girlfriends were related. Superman's was Lois Lane; the Shadow's was Margo Lane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I have a migraine! :-(


Oh, misery. If it's not your first, you probably know what to do. I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Right -- I still hear the " Whooo knows what Evil lurks in the hearts of men ?- the Shadow knows!! I used to sit by the radio and shudder but never could turn it off.


My husband used to talk about it a lot. I never listened to it, but he did. It IS creepy just to hear those words.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I should apologize. You couldn't possibly know how the Shadow looked because he "had the power to cloud men's minds" and was invisible. But Lamont Cranston, his alter ego, was a real hottie.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yup, the Cream of Wheat song! I loved Let's Pretend.
> I still remember a lot of other songs/jingles from radio.
> How about
> LS, MFT. Lucky Strike Means Fine Tobacco
> ...


You'll wonder where the yellow went, when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent.

Oh, you reminded me: Ipana for the smile of pleasure. Sal Hepatica for the smile of health. (Ipana toothpaste; I think Sal Hepatica - which sounds like a Mafia name - was a laxative.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And I'm, working on one right now!! Usually I get them in the morning and it's almost 6 p.m. here. I'm not supposed to get one now. I guess I'll head to the medicine cabinet before it really takes hold.
> 
> Just wanted to add about Maya Angelou. She always said that we (people) are more alike than we are different. Are we going to prove that to be true?


I hope so.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Right!! I was in love with him- much nicer that Superman (can't for the life of me remember his civilian name.


George Reeves? He was the first tv Superman. My parents wouldn't let me watch it for some unknown reason, but I saw some of them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Freddie Mercury of the rock band Queen was a cat person, too.


Hi there friend!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> This reminded me of these lines from "The Dangling Conversation" by Paul Simon.
> 
> And you read your Emily Dickinson
> And I my Robert Frost
> ...


I love Paul Simon. He is brilliant - poet and musician. His music is like poetry. He and Garfunkel - sigh. Bridge Over Troubled Waters is one of the most beautiful songs - to me. I have a cd with it on - it's as close to perfect as you could get.

I love the way he will start with lyrics, then for the last line, just the music. Oh - I just love it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks SQM it was nice of you to do this.


Hi, Yarnie! Glad you're here - this has been great!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Clark Kent. A little too polite and boyish for me.
> 
> But I think their girlfriends were related. Superman's was Lois Lane; the Shadow's was Margo Lane.


Right!

Did anyone see the movie The lone Ranger with Johnny Depp? I saw it last week -- sure was a different Lone Ranger and Tonto than we grew up with.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Nice to see you join us Yarnie


New avatar, Shirley. I loved the other one, but this is great because I can see you better!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well everyone! It has been a good day. Talk to you all tomorrow!

Thanks, I just finished the sweater a month ago. Stashbuster cardi -- lots of fun. I am on a push to get rid of some of my yarn. It is overrunning the condo. 

Have a good sleep everyone!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yup, the Cream of Wheat song! I loved Let's Pretend.
> I still remember a lot of other songs/jingles from radio.
> How about
> LS, MFT. Lucky Strike Means Fine Tobacco
> ...


I remember them! And Brush your teeth with Colgate,
Colgate Dental Cream,
It cleans your breath (pause)
While it cleans your teeth.

I sing that when I ahve the job of helping grandkids brush. They like it.

And You'll wonder where the yellow went
When you brush your teeth with Pepsodent!

Winston tastes good - like a cigarette should! (not a song)

We had one for a grocery store:
Shop at the Food Fair,
Shop at the Food Fair,
Shop at the Food Fair and save -
Save time
Save money
Save everything!

Big promise, that one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Clark Kent. A little too polite and boyish for me.
> 
> But I think their girlfriends were related. Superman's was Lois Lane; the Shadow's was Margo Lane.


Those Lane girls - they always got their man!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Right!
> 
> Did anyone see the movie The lone Ranger with Johnny Depp? I saw it last week -- sure was a different Lone Ranger and Tonto than we grew up with.


I can just imagine!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well everyone! It has been a good day. Talk to you all tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks, I just finished the sweater a month ago. Stashbuster cardi -- lots of fun. I am on a push to get rid of some of my yarn. It is overrunning the condo.
> 
> Have a good sleep everyone!


It's very pretty - love the colors and the collar!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> On the radio (yes, I go back that far) Mr. Boynton was played by Jeff Chandler. What a voice. But the TV version was good too. I can see the older teacher's face but can't remember her name. And it was fun to watch Richard Crenna grow up over the years. He died too soon. Just remembered. Older teacher was played by Marion Lorne, but I still don't remember the character's name.
> 
> And Mr. Conklin, Gale Gordon, who went on to make Lucy's life a misery.
> 
> Mr. Peepers was his own show. Wally Cox was a genius, though a dorky looking one. And what's his name was on that, too, the actor who had his first child at about 75. I'll edit if it comes to me. No need: Tony Randall.


Did you know Wally Cox & Marlon Brando were big buddies? They rode motorcycles together....&....it's been said Wally Cox was 1 of the "biggest" lovers in Hollywood ... If you get my meaning.....I'm attempting to keep this post "G" rated.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> On the radio (yes, I go back that far) Mr. Boynton was played by Jeff Chandler. What a voice. But the TV version was good too. I can see the older teacher's face but can't remember her name. And it was fun to watch Richard Crenna grow up over the years. He died too soon. Just remembered. Older teacher was played by Marion Lorne, but I still don't remember the character's name.
> 
> And Mr. Conklin, Gale Gordon, who went on to make Lucy's life a misery.
> 
> Mr. Peepers was his own show. Wally Cox was a genius, though a dorky looking one. And what's his name was on that, too, the actor who had his first child at about 75. I'll edit if it comes to me. No need: Tony Randall.


Did you know Wally Cox & Marlon Brando were big buddies? They rode motorcycles together....&....it's been said Wally Cox was 1 of the "biggest" lovers in Hollywood ... If you get my meaning.....I'm attempting to keep this post "G" rated.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks SQM it was nice of you to do this.


Yarnie! You are here! Great. See ya around.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Freddie Mercury of the rock band Queen was a cat person, too.


Loved Freddie Mercury - a musical genius!

Who can remember the theme song to the 'I Married Joan" show?

I Married Joan
What a girl, what a ???, what a life!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You'll wonder where the yellow went, when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent.
> 
> Oh, you reminded me: Ipana for the smile of pleasure. Sal Hepatica for the smile of health. (Ipana toothpaste; I think Sal Hepatica - which sounds like a Mafia name - was a laxative.)


You are so nutty! You make me laugh and laugh!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

graymist said:


> I thought she was the lady from Perry Mason.


Perry Mason's secretary was Barbara Hale. She was a very pretty lady. In the 50's I saw her on the elevator in the Broadway Department Store in downtown Los Angeles.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Did you know Wally Cox & Marlon Brando were big buddies? They rode motorcycles together....&....it's been said Wally Cox was 1 of the "biggest" lovers in Hollywood ... If you get my meaning.....I'm attempting to keep this post "G" rated.


Who would think? Wally had such small hands and feet. But then again, there was his last name.

PG 17 is fine here if we are all over 60.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> No. Perry Mason's secretary was Della Street.


Yes, her TV name was Della Street, but her real name was Barbara Hale.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, yes, the shows back then were really family friendly. Remember Our Miss Brooks?
> 
> We loved the radio shows of our childhood, too. The Great Gildersleeve, Fibber McGee and Molly, Jack Benny, Let's Pretend. When our children were in their tween years, one of the New York stations had a program Old Time Radio, and we taped them on an old reel to reel machine. Our children grew up enjoying the same shows we did.
> 
> I grew up doing my algebra while Sky King and Captain Midnight were on the air. Of course I had my Magic Decoder Ring! Poor kids nowadays are missing something special.


We didn't have a TV 'till I was 10 ---- but still had other things that were just as enjoyable. My parents received the Los Angeles Times newspaper every day. On Sunday morning my brother & I would get the funny papers & we'd get in the double bed with both my Mom & Dad, & Daddy would read the funnies to us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Loved Freddie Mercury - a musical genius!
> 
> Who can remember the theme song to the 'I Married Joan" show?
> 
> ...


wife?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> We didn't have a TV 'till I was 10 ---- but still had other things that were just as enjoyable. My parents received the Los Angeles Times newspaper every day. On Sunday morning my brother & I would get the funny papers & we'd get in the double bed with both my Mom & Dad, & Daddy would read the funnies to us.


Forgot to mention the funnies were read by someone on a radio program & we'd read along with the radio.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Forgot to mention the funnies were read by someone on a radio program & we'd read along with the radio.


Fiorello La Guardia????? Mayor of New York City? He read the comics on radio during a newspaper strike.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Whenever I mention listening to Let's Pretend on Saturday morning nobody knows what I'm talking about. (They must be young!) I can still hear the "cream of wheat" song that announced the show. We listened to Fibber McGhee, too. My older sisters liked Stella Dallas, the Barbour Family, and Portia Faces Life. I don't remember if those are the correct titles. Jack Benny was hilarious. We didn't get TV in Northern Minnesota until I was 12, and then we had just two channels that came in from Duluth. Were we deprived? I didn't think so.


Oh yes, I remember Let's Pretend on Saturday morning. Guess that makes me older than dirt.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Did you know Wally Cox & Marlon Brando were big buddies? They rode motorcycles together....&....it's been said Wally Cox was 1 of the "biggest" lovers in Hollywood ... If you get my meaning.....I'm attempting to keep this post "G" rated.


If I get your meaning, all my preconceptions about dorky-looking guys fly out the window.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

SQM said:


> Fiorello La Guardia????? Mayor of New York City? He read the comics on radio during a newspaper strike.


Gosh I don't know who read the funnies on the radio Sunday morning. I'm thinking it was a local radio program 'cause they read what was in our L.A. Times newspaper.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi there friend!


Grettings, mon ami! Ca va bien, j'espere!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Who would think? Wally had such small hands and feet. But then again, there was his last name.
> 
> PG 17 is fine here if we are all over 60.


Spew alert, please!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Boy, that's a rough start to school. I'm sure the soaps made it easier. Did you miss them when you went back to school?


Enough so that my grandmother had to give me a recap when I got home. Did Our Gal Sunday ever find happiness? Did Helen Trent? The voices of the actors were so lovely, too.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think we're all losing it - I don't think anyone thought of it. I know I didn't catch it. And after all, didn't people gather round and watch the radio as the listened? I remember pictures of that. :lol:


Does anybody remember the TV series Brooklyn Bridge? It depicted life very similar to the way my generation lived it in New York. There was a sweetness and innocence about it. Some of the actors were also well known. Marion Ross and Louis Zorich were the grandparents, Armin Shimerman, Joel Gray, Colm Meany, James Naughton and some cameo appearances such as Vin Scully brought lovely performances to enhance the acting by the children who were the focus of the story.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I love Paul Simon. He is brilliant - poet and musician. His music is like poetry. He and Garfunkel - sigh. Bridge Over Troubled Waters is one of the most beautiful songs - to me. I have a cd with it on - it's as close to perfect as you could get.
> 
> I love the way he will start with lyrics, then for the last line, just the music. Oh - I just love it.


Had you heard the funny news item; Idina Menzel was scheduled to sing "Bridge Over Troubled Waters" at the 9/11 dedication, where Governor Chris Christie was also scheduled to appear.

Per the New York Magazine Intelligencer column: The original program for Thursday morning's September 11 Museum dedication ceremony said that Christie's remarks would be followed by an Idina Menzel performance of "Bridge Over Troubled Water," which would have been hilarious, if not entirely appropriate for such a solemn occasion. But just before the event, a museum spokesperson announced that Menzel was sick, so Broadway singer LaChanze did "Amazing Grace" instead. The spokesperson also insisted that the change was unrelated to Christie, which is exactly as believable as the New Jersey governor's claim that he had nothing to do with Bridgegate.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Forgot to mention the funnies were read by someone on a radio program & we'd read along with the radio.


Mayor LaGuardia read the NY Sunday News Sunday funnies on WNYC radio during a newspaper delivery strike.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Who would think? Wally had such small hands and feet. But then again, there was his last name.
> 
> PG 17 is fine here if we are all over 60.


doubt we remember anyway :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Forgot to mention the funnies were read by someone on a radio program & we'd read along with the radio.


Same here! The funnies were a big deal back then. That was where I first learned to read. Then for Christmas my parents bought me some comic books - three, I think. One was Mickey Mouse, one I don't remember, and one was Little Lulu. I LOVED Little Lulu. I still remember lying on the sofa reading right through them. I thought I was in heaven!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Grettings, mon ami! Ca va bien, j'espere!


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Does anybody remember the TV series Brooklyn Bridge? It depicted life very similar to the way my generation lived it in New York. There was a sweetness and innocence about it. Some of the actors were also well known. Marion Ross and Louis Zorich were the grandparents, Armin Shimerman, Joel Gray, Colm Meany, James Naughton and some cameo appearances such as Vin Scully brought lovely performances to enhance the acting by the children who were the focus of the story.


ah - I think we were all sweet and innocent then! (where's the halo icon?)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Gosh I don't know who read the funnies on the radio Sunday morning. I'm thinking it was a local radio program 'cause they read what was in our L.A. Times newspaper.


It seems funny now that someone would read the funnies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Had you heard the funny news item; Idina Menzel was scheduled to sing "Bridge Over Troubled Waters" at the 9/11 dedication, where Governor Chris Christie was also scheduled to appear.
> 
> Per the New York Magazine Intelligencer column: The original program for Thursday morning's September 11 Museum dedication ceremony said that Christie's remarks would be followed by an Idina Menzel performance of "Bridge Over Troubled Water," which would have been hilarious, if not entirely appropriate for such a solemn occasion. But just before the event, a museum spokesperson announced that Menzel was sick, so Broadway singer LaChanze did "Amazing Grace" instead. The spokesperson also insisted that the change was unrelated to Christie, which is exactly as believable as the New Jersey governor's claim that he had nothing to do with Bridgegate.


That's hilarious!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love Bridge over troubled waters. 
Simon and Garfunkle were favorites of ours. I was sorry to see them split up. 

It is pouring rain here - The city is gearing up for another huge flood like last year. It was really bad here as well - I sure hope it doesn't hit again. Calgary is still recovering from last year and one of the town's near us hasn't recovered.


We are in the midst of numerous medical tests, both of us -- and we have to go to one today. I had never thought when I was younger that growing old is hard work. I think if you didn't have to find parking, and sit and sit and wait it would be a much better time.

Finally spring is here - the leaves are out and the flowers are starting to appear -- way behind those of you in the South . We have about 3 months of summer and rarely go up to 80-85F usually average around 70-75F. That is why we loved our winters in Arizona -- it is like our summer here. Ontario is a different matter the humidity is bad from the Great Lakes - takes a bit of getting used to. 

Nice to get together here. I like the name SQM.

It is no nice to meet people in a place where Politics and Religion are left behind us --I love imagining the different places we all come from --


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I enjoyed the discussion about old songs -- do any of you remember 
Slow boat to China? -- We used to sing it all the time and I never hear it mentioned.-- We sang it on trips and when a group of us were together. It brings back a lot of great memories for me but I never hear it mentioned even in the 'oldies' programs. It would have been around l950.

I wonder how young the youngest person is here? I would imagine I am the oldest - It is one thing that is so good about the internet - age doesn't matter.

See you all later.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Had you heard the funny news item; Idina Menzel was scheduled to sing "Bridge Over Troubled Waters" at the 9/11 dedication, where Governor Chris Christie was also scheduled to appear.
> 
> Per the New York Magazine Intelligencer column: The original program for Thursday morning's September 11 Museum dedication ceremony said that Christie's remarks would be followed by an Idina Menzel performance of "Bridge Over Troubled Water," which would have been hilarious, if not entirely appropriate for such a solemn occasion. But just before the event, a museum spokesperson announced that Menzel was sick, so Broadway singer LaChanze did "Amazing Grace" instead. The spokesperson also insisted that the change was unrelated to Christie, which is exactly as believable as the New Jersey governor's claim that he had nothing to do with Bridgegate.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I enjoyed the discussion about old songs -- do any of you remember
> Slow boat to China? -- We used to sing it all the time and I never hear it mentioned.-- We sang it on trips and when a group of us were together. It brings back a lot of great memories for me but I never hear it mentioned even in the 'oldies' programs. It would have been around l950.
> 
> I wonder how young the youngest person is here? I would imagine I am the oldest - It is one thing that is so good about the internet - age doesn't matter.
> ...


I remember it well, but I won't write the lyrics this time. Was it Dinah Shore who sang it? Or Jo Stafford? This one I'm looking up.....Apparently everyone sang it but the two I named.

For anyone interested, there's a website called The Jonathan Channel where that kind of music is played all day long. Usually it's the original singer, but sometimes it's new singers doing old songs. And if you're a Sinatra fan, there's a whole lot of him.

http://www.wnyc.org/radio/#/streams/jonathan-channel


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It seems funny now that someone would read the funnies.


I didn't mean that the way it sounded. Lots of people read the funnies.

I meant it seems funny now that someone would read the funnies to us over the radio.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I enjoyed the discussion about old songs -- do any of you remember
> Slow boat to China? -- We used to sing it all the time and I never hear it mentioned.-- We sang it on trips and when a group of us were together. It brings back a lot of great memories for me but I never hear it mentioned even in the 'oldies' programs. It would have been around l950.
> 
> I wonder how young the youngest person is here? I would imagine I am the oldest - It is one thing that is so good about the internet - age doesn't matter.
> ...


I'd love to be able to say Slow Boat to China was before my time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love Bridge over troubled waters.
> Simon and Garfunkle were favorites of ours. I was sorry to see them split up.
> 
> It is pouring rain here - The city is gearing up for another huge flood like last year. It was really bad here as well - I sure hope it doesn't hit again. Calgary is still recovering from last year and one of the town's near us hasn't recovered.
> ...


I hope your tests go well today, Shirley. I understand the long waiting. We used to take things to do. They need toys for us in the waiting room.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I enjoyed the discussion about old songs -- do any of you remember
> Slow boat to China? -- We used to sing it all the time and I never hear it mentioned.-- We sang it on trips and when a group of us were together. It brings back a lot of great memories for me but I never hear it mentioned even in the 'oldies' programs. It would have been around l950.
> 
> See you all later.


I wonder how young the youngest person is here? I would imagine I am the oldest - It is one thing that is so good about the internet - age doesn't matter.

I remember the song. My father could whistle - it was really soulful. There was one song he whistled that I loved. I don't know the title, but some of the words were:

They call me a dreamer,
And maybe I am.
But I know that I'm longing to see
Those faraway places
With the strange-sounding names,
Calling, calling me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Mistake. Sorry.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wonder how young the youngest person is here? I would imagine I am the oldest - It is one thing that is so good about the internet - age doesn't matter.
> 
> I remember the song. My father could whistle - it was really soulful. There was one song he whistled that I loved. I don't know the title, but some of the words were:
> 
> ...


I had to log back in just to be able to tell you that you are NOT the oldest person here. I'm at least as old as and probably older than you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My memories of that song - when a group of our Young People group took a cruise on Lake Ontario and we stood on the deck and sang Slow Boat to China - the other passengers all came to listen and we received a standing ovation! Then we sang a few others Nature Boy? (Nat King Cole) How much is that Doggie in the window. (Patti Page) When I see the flash mob videos now I think we might have been the first one. Some even gave us money for charity. We chuckled all the way back to Kingston.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My memories of that song - when a group of our Young People group took a cruise on Lake Ontario and we stood on the deck and sang Slow Boat to China - the other passengers all came to listen and we received a standing ovation! Then we sang a few others Nature Boy? (Nat King Cole) How much is that Doggie in the window. (Patti Page) When I see the flash mob videos now I think we might have been the first one. Some even gave us money for charity. We chuckled all the way back to Kingston.


I know the words to All of those songs!
Shall we have a who is the eldest contest?
No, I think not. I might win.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wonder how young the youngest person is here? I would imagine I am the oldest - It is one thing that is so good about the internet - age doesn't matter.
> 
> I remember the song. My father could whistle - it was really soulful. There was one song he whistled that I loved. I don't know the title, but some of the words were:
> 
> ...


The song is "Faraway Places." I hate to say it, but I think I know all the lyrics to that. Can't remember whether my husband told me he was going to the library today or tomorrow, but I can remember almost all the words to almost all the songs written in the 40s and 50s.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My memories of that song - when a group of our Young People group took a cruise on Lake Ontario and we stood on the deck and sang Slow Boat to China - the other passengers all came to listen and we received a standing ovation! Then we sang a few others Nature Boy? (Nat King Cole) How much is that Doggie in the window. (Patti Page) When I see the flash mob videos now I think we might have been the first one. Some even gave us money for charity. We chuckled all the way back to Kingston.


Boy - what a great time that must have been!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The song is "Faraway Places." I hate to say it, but I think I know all the lyrics to that. Can't remember whether my husband told me he was going to the library today or tomorrow, but I can remember almost all the words to almost all the songs written in the 40s and 50s.


"Name that tune!"
I can name that tune in 3 notes.
Remember that show?
Well, I have my knitting group coming at ten and I have to run. 
Latergators


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I thought it was funny, but - be careful, Purl! You're venturing into forbidden territory. :shock:


Chris Christie? I try to stay as far away from him as I can.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My memories of that song - when a group of our Young People group took a cruise on Lake Ontario and we stood on the deck and sang Slow Boat to China - the other passengers all came to listen and we received a standing ovation! Then we sang a few others Nature Boy? (Nat King Cole) How much is that Doggie in the window. (Patti Page) When I see the flash mob videos now I think we might have been the first one. Some even gave us money for charity. We chuckled all the way back to Kingston.


It always surprises me that I think of everyone as somewhere under 40. (I don't know how we have so many grandkids already!)

So much energy, so much creativity. Such vivacious and youthful ways of expressing yourselves. Young minds on here! I'm sure we all feel young - except on stairs and getting up from the floor.

Is anyone under 40? Stand up and let us turn green with envy! :shock:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I had to log back in just to be able to tell you that you are NOT the oldest person here. I'm at least as old as and probably older than you.


1931 for me. I think we both do darned well then! congratulations Al. Things might be catching up to us a bit right now but onward and upward. I have never worried about growing old. NOt a darned thing you can do about it.

My Dad fought it to the end. I remember when he was 80 - he phoned me (he was a very very good five pin bowler here in Calgary, and had been Alberta Champion years before}. The senior center phoned him and asked if he would give the seniors lessons. He was indignant and said to me 'do they really think I am interested in teaching a bunch of 'old fogeys' how to bowl? He fought growing old until he died. When we took him into the hospital a week before he died, he flirted with all t he nurses. I am glad he never had to go into a nursing home. He would have been impossible. I realized then what a waste of time that was.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I had to log back in just to be able to tell you that you are NOT the oldest person here. I'm at least as old as and probably older than you.


Bonnie was a toddler when I was in school. She only *thinks* she's old.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I know the words to All of those songs!
> Shall we have a who is the eldest contest?
> No, I think not. I might win.


I'd give you a run for your money.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"Nice to get together here. I like the name SQM."

Someone suggested Bridges - Bonny???????

And I am sure someone else mentioned a neutral place so I just juxtaposed the two words.

Credit where credit is do.

I will start the age game - 67 and grateful for that number.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope your tests go well today, Shirley. I understand the long waiting. We used to take things to do. They need toys for us in the waiting room.


Actually today it is my husband's follow up from his surgery 3 years ago. He was given an Aortic Valve replacement and a Mitral Valve replacement - (scary) so this is a follow up with the 'surgeon who did the operation. We see him once a year. My tests start next week and he is also having a lower gi on the 6th so I won't be around much for the next month. Maybe in the evenings. KP is a stress reliever (usually) and that is why I have given up the workshops for now. Life seems to be getting in the way a bit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Bonnie was a toddler when I was in school. She only *thinks* she's old.


Don't I wish. When I was young, I was always the youngest in my crowd. Then, when I started working at 51, I became the oldest person in the school. Culture shock!

I turned 70 in April. At least that's what they tell me. I don't believe them - what do they know? They're just knees.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> "Nice to get together here. I like the name SQM."
> 
> Someone suggested Bridges - Bonny???????
> 
> ...


83 in August and glad I am still able to live in a condo with my husband - hopefully that will remain possible. I don't believe it - until I look in the mirror and see my Grandmother and Mother.

whose next?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Mistake. Sorry.


Laughter is rarely a mistake, bonnie


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I wonder how young the youngest person is here? I would imagine I am the oldest - It is one thing that is so good about the internet - age doesn't matter.
> 
> I remember the song. My father could whistle - it was really soulful. There was one song he whistled that I loved. I don't know the title, but some of the words were:
> 
> ...


Was it called "Faraway Places?"


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Was it called "Faraway Places?"


I think so -- I am humming it right now. so many good memories.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I had to log back in just to be able to tell you that you are NOT the oldest person here. I'm at least as old as and probably older than you.


So, how old are you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> "Name that tune!"
> I can name that tune in 3 notes.
> Remember that show?
> Well, I have my knitting group coming at ten and I have to run.
> Latergators


Who doesn't? That was still around recently (maybe the last 25 years). But does anyone remember Sing It Again?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The song is "Faraway Places." I hate to say it, but I think I know all the lyrics to that. Can't remember whether my husband told me he was going to the library today or tomorrow, but I can remember almost all the words to almost all the songs written in the 40s and 50s.


Thank you. I should google and get the lyrics.

That's one of the sweetest memories of my father - his beautiful whistling. When he was a young husband with a little daughter (me), he took the bus to work. When he walked the block back to our house in the afternoon, people said they could always tell he was home because they could hear him whistling. I love that.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It always surprises me that I think of everyone as somewhere under 40. (I don't know how we have so many grandkids already!)
> 
> So much energy, so much creativity. Such vivacious and youthful ways of expressing yourselves. Young minds on here! I'm sure we all feel young - except on stairs and getting up from the floor.
> 
> Is anyone under 40? Stand up and let us turn green with envy! :shock:


Well, I don't know about the rest of you....but...as for me...I'm the world's oldest living teenager.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Don't I wish. When I was young, I was always the youngest in my crowd. Then, when I started working at 51, I became the oldest person in the school. Culture shock!
> 
> I turned 70 in April. At least that's what they tell me. I don't believe them - what do they know? They're just knees.


I was right - you were still a toddler when I started school. Funny thing about the knees: I find that my arthritis takes a hike when I dance.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you. I should google and get the lyrics.
> 
> That's one of the sweetest memories of my father - his beautiful whistling. When he was a young husband with a little daughter (me), he took the bus to work. When he walked the block back to our house in the afternoon, people said they could always tell he was home because he was whistling. I love that.


Faraway places with strange sounding names, 
Faraway over the sea.
Those faraway places with the strange sounding names
Are calling, calling me.

Going to China or maybe Siam
<a line that ends in "self">
Da da dadada I've been reading about 
From a book that I took from the shelf.

I start feeling restless each time that I hear
The whistle of a train.
I pray for the day I can get under way
And look for those castles in Spain.

They call me a dreamer, well maybe I am
Still I am longing to see
Those faraway places with the strange sounding names
That are calling, calling me.

Are we bored yet?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're convincing me to try to build a birdhouse!


Bonnie - they have to be exactly the right size entrance and I am sure from the looks of them they would be very simple. the are about 8": tall with a slanted top and an exact size hole, near the top,. so they are quite deep I will see if i can find out more. They are put along fence posts in most cases every other post. I am not sure whether they are ever put in trees or on the sides of buildings.

Here is a link to the building plans. It shows a lot of pictures too.

http://www.google.ca/search?q=bluebird+nest+boxes&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=1FeHU73MGtD2oASRm4DoDw&ved=0CCgQsAQ&biw=1524&bih=860


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you. I should google and get the lyrics.
> 
> That's one of the sweetest memories of my father - his beautiful whistling. When he was a young husband with a little daughter (me), he took the bus to work. When he walked the block back to our house in the afternoon, people said they could always tell he was home because he was whistling. I love that.


Youtube is full of recordings of this song (with lyrics written out).

The following was the most surprising to me: 




And here's one for the UK contingent, if any are reading this:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> "Nice to get together here. I like the name SQM."
> 
> Someone suggested Bridges - Bonny???????
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I deserve no credit for this wonderful idea. I think maybe Shirley and/or Yarnie?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually today it is my husband's follow up from his surgery 3 years ago. He was given an Aortic Valve replacement and a Mitral Valve replacement - (scary) so this is a follow up with the 'surgeon who did the operation. We see him once a year. My tests start next week and he is also having a lower gi on the 6th so I won't be around much for the next month. Maybe in the evenings. KP is a stress reliever (usually) and that is why I have given up the workshops for now. Life seems to be getting in the way a bit.


It does that sometimes. I'll be thinking of you - hope to hear from you often. Let us know how it's going.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, I don't know about the rest of you....but...as for me...I'm the world's oldest living teenager.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I was right - you were still a toddler when I started school. Funny thing about the knees: I find that my arthritis takes a hike when I dance.


Then keep on dancin', Purl!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, I don't know about the rest of you....but...as for me...I'm the world's oldest living teenager.


Come on, GG - give! (Just kidding.)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Bonnie was a toddler when I was in school. She only *thinks* she's old.


Yes these juniors don't know what they are missing? :shock: :shock: :x :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :thumbup:


I remember those days -- me up to about 4 years ago!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Faraway places with strange sounding names,
> Faraway over the sea.
> Those faraway places with the strange sounding names
> Are calling, calling me.
> ...


Thank you - I'm saving these. You are a Purl!

Weird, I always thought of Siam when I thought of the song. I figured I was just rhyming with "I am." And there IS Siam in the song!

I wonder if hearing that song is why I love the sound of a train whistle. We have one that comes almost every hour. At night, you can hear it blow the whistle three times - each one a little louder than the one before as it crosses closer and closer. I love to hear that when I'm going to sleep. I'll bet anything it's from that song. Thanks, DAD!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I deserve no credit for this wonderful idea. I think maybe Shirley and/or Yarnie?


I am not absolutely sure -- I know that Yarnie certainly agreed - Now that I think of it I think it was WCK about a week or so ago.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you - I'm saving these. You are a Purl!
> 
> Weird, I always thought of Siam when I thought of the song. I figured I was just rhyming with "I am." And there IS Siam in the song!
> 
> I wonder if hearing that song is why I love the sound of a train whistle. We have one that comes almost every hour. At night, you can hear it blow the whistle three times - each one a little louder than the one before as it crosses closer and closer. I love to hear that when I'm going to sleep. I'll bet anything it's from that song. Thanks, DAD!


The story of my husband -- he sees a plane flying over and gets that yearning look on his face. He has traveled so much in his life that he ended up giving me the yearning too. I think if he could he would travel at least half of the time, because he like his home too.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

OK
Math problem. My big sister is 88 and she's 15'yrs older than I.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> OK
> Math problem. My big sister is 88 and she's 15'yrs older than I.


We're almost the same age. Twins, practically!

Your new avatar is pretty.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We're almost the same age. Twins, practically!


But I told you before---you look so young in your avatar! (Giggle)

Thank you.
Hydrangea on our patio.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes these juniors don't know what they are missing? :shock: :shock: :x :roll: :mrgreen:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> OK
> Math problem. My big sister is 88 and she's 15'yrs older than I.


Then you and I are exactly the same age. Funny, you don't look that old.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Then you and I are exactly the same age. Funny, you don't look that old.


OK, Purl. In what month were you born?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> OK
> Math problem. My big sister is 88 and she's 15'yrs older than I.


You are both senior'teenagers ' Al and Purl! I still think I have the crown.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> OK, Purl. In what month were you born?


August. You?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You are both senior'teenagers ' Al and Purl! I still think I have the crown.


You do. You'll have to sit on the throne, while Al and I hang out in the malt shop (whatever that is).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You do. You'll have to sit on the throne, while Al and I hang out in the malt shop (whatever that is).


Just make sure you behave yourselves girls. - we are getting silly. I have to leave for awhile.

Take care everyone! see you all later- not sure when.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Come to think of it, some species (is that the right word?) have the male sit on the eggs and be the homebody. If my brain restarts any time soon, I'll tell you where I read it and who they are.


That would be great. I have seen only one bird on this nest. I am sure there must be or must have been a male. I will just have to wait and watch. I am looking forward to the hatchlings.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, by the way, The rain has stopped and I can see the white topped Canadian 'rockies out my window in the distance. Wish you were all here to share it --


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> That would be great. I have seen only one bird on this nest. I am sure there must be or must have been a male. I will just have to wait and watch. I am looking forward to the hatchlings.


I'm learning interesting stuff about birds. In polyginous birds, where the male has several females in several places, the female has to incubate the eggs alone. For some, they also have to leave the nest for food. They cannot depend on Daddy for anything.

But I really recommend two short web pages, if only for the fun facts:

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/Publications/Birdscope/Summer2002/egg_sitting.html

http://www.stanford.edu/group/stanfordbirds/text/essays/Who_Incubates.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> That would be great. I have seen only one bird on this nest. I am sure there must be or must have been a male. I will just have to wait and watch. I am looking forward to the hatchlings.


I noticed when we were on our acreage in central Alberta that there were many Blue Jays. one nest was in a position where we were able to watch it from our upstairs window - and as the females are less colorful (at least this one was) the Male seemed to be out of the picture. I watched it a lot and never saw him come near the nest. There were a lot of blue jays in that area and they were beautiful but were much like magpies (same family I believe) they attacked the robins and robbed their nests. They were actually not nice mannered birds. Very beautiful to look at though- especially the males. We don't have a lot of the birds that are found in Ontario or southern and central-eastern states. We do get some that stay the winters- I do love the chickadees. I used to hear chickadee -dee - dee and when I was in my open ended glass studio I would call the same and they got very tame. They seemed to know that I was not a danger. One used to come right on my glass table and I was always leery that they might land on my soldering gun - they never did though.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm learning interesting stuff about birds. In polyginous birds, where the male has several females in several places, the female has to incubate the eggs alone. For some, they also have to leave the nest for food. They cannot depend on Daddy for anything.
> 
> But I really recommend two short web pages, if only for the fun facts:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this, Poor Purl. I don't know enough about birds to know what species this bird is. But I have not seen another bird near the nest. I went on the web yesterday to see if I could find the bird in Birds of British Columbia. But there were so many of them that I had to leave it for another day. Always so much to do it seems and not enough time to do it all. Of course, KP takes up far too much of my time!

I must go to the library and see if I can get hold of a book of local birds. They are such fascinating creatures and all have their own little ways.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Thank you for this, Poor Purl. I don't know enough about birds to know what species this bird is. But I have not seen another bird near the nest. I went on the web yesterday to see if I could find the bird in Birds of British Columbia. But there were so many of them that I had to leave it for another day. Always so much to do it seems and not enough time to do it all. Of course, KP takes up far too much of my time!
> 
> I must go to the library and see if I can get hold of a book of local birds. They are such fascinating creatures and all have their own little ways.


If you can get a picture of the mom, you can google it as an image, and google will come up with pictures that look like yours. You might find your mom.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I noticed when we were on our acreage in central Alberta that there were many Blue Jays. one nest was in a position where we were able to watch it from our upstairs window - and as the females are less colorful (at least this one was) the Male seemed to be out of the picture. I watched it a lot and never saw him come near the nest. There were a lot of blue jays in that area and they were beautiful but were much like magpies (same family I believe) they attacked the robins and robbed their nests. They were actually not nice mannered birds. Very beautiful to look at though- especially the males. We don't have a lot of the birds that are found in Ontario or southern and central-eastern states. We do get some that stay the winters- I do love the chickadees. I used to hear chickadee -dee - dee and when I was in my open ended glass studio I would call the same and they got very tame. They seemed to know that I was not a danger. One used to come right on my glass table and I was always leery that they might land on my soldering gun - they never did though.


There was a bluejay that had a nest in my mom's grape arbor. Once a squirrel got a little too close for mama bird's comfort, and she drove him off posthaste--poor squirrel never knew what was divebombing him!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I remember hearing Slow Boat to China for weeks on end on Your Hit Parade with Dorothy Collins and Snooky Lanson.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> OK
> Math problem. My big sister is 88 and she's 15'yrs older than I.


I hit a time warp with a childhood friend. She started out two weeks younger than I am. Over the past 70 years, she has only gotten to 68 (and holding).

Remember Jack Benny saying he was 39 years old? He stayed there for about 41 years!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

alcameron said:


> OK
> Math problem. My big sister is 88 and she's 15'yrs older than I.


Got it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am 29 and will remine 29 till I die. I also wear a size 6# shoe. My clothes size is 4#.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Come on, GG - give! (Just kidding.)


Bon: if you read my book I sent you it gives the date I wrote it & my age is mentioned in the book for that year....then you'll know how old I am.
Georgiegirl


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon: if you read my book I sent you it gives the date I wrote it & my age is mentioned in the book for that year....then you'll know how old I am.
> Georgiegirl


Not fair to the rest of us. Either send us all your book, or give a better hint. :roll: :hunf: :roll:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Not fair to the rest of us. Either send us all your book, or give a better hint. :roll: :hunf: :roll:


The Spencer Tracy movie Boys Town was released the year I was born.....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> But I told you before---you look so young in your avatar! (Giggle)
> 
> Thank you.
> Hydrangea on our patio.


Yes, I'm three!

I love hydrangeas. Yours are such a pretty color. Mine are blue, and they lost half their size in the cold winter. I just hope they survive and grow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I noticed when we were on our acreage in central Alberta that there were many Blue Jays. one nest was in a position where we were able to watch it from our upstairs window - and as the females are less colorful (at least this one was) the Male seemed to be out of the picture. I watched it a lot and never saw him come near the nest. There were a lot of blue jays in that area and they were beautiful but were much like magpies (same family I believe) they attacked the robins and robbed their nests. They were actually not nice mannered birds. Very beautiful to look at though- especially the males. We don't have a lot of the birds that are found in Ontario or southern and central-eastern states. We do get some that stay the winters- I do love the chickadees. I used to hear chickadee -dee - dee and when I was in my open ended glass studio I would call the same and they got very tame. They seemed to know that I was not a danger. One used to come right on my glass table and I was always leery that they might land on my soldering gun - they never did though.


We have chickadees, too. So fluffy in winter, and so svelte in spring! (Wish I could do that.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Thank you for this, Poor Purl. I don't know enough about birds to know what species this bird is. But I have not seen another bird near the nest. I went on the web yesterday to see if I could find the bird in Birds of British Columbia. But there were so many of them that I had to leave it for another day. Always so much to do it seems and not enough time to do it all. Of course, KP takes up far too much of my time!
> 
> I must go to the library and see if I can get hold of a book of local birds. They are such fascinating creatures and all have their own little ways.


Since you're Bluejay21, we should name you our resident Bird Expert! Have fun at the library - one of the best places to be!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maysmom said:


> There was a bluejay that had a nest in my mom's grape arbor. Once a squirrel got a little too close for mama bird's comfort, and she drove him off posthaste--poor squirrel never knew what was divebombing him!


Bluejays are tough!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am 29 and will remine 29 till I die. I also wear a size 6# shoe. My clothes size is 4#.


Really? How nice for you, yarnie. :mrgreen:

When I was a teenager, the smallest dress size was a 7, and that was new to stores! The first size 7 dress I got was a sheath, plaid in different shades of purple. And it fit! I was so glad when they started making 5's. After that the sizes went down and mine went up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am 29 and will remine 29 till I die. I also wear a size 6# shoe. My clothes size is 4#.


Really? How nice for you, yarnie. :mrgreen:

When I was a teenager, the smallest dress size was a 7, and that was new to stores! The first size 7 dress I got was a sheath, plaid in different shades of purple. And it fit! I was so glad when they started making 5's. After that the sizes went down and mine went up.

People are getting so skinny! I hear they're going to start making size -1, -2 etc. Negative sizes.

But cheer up. They're just for the negative people!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry - sometimes I can't help myself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Really? How nice for you, yarnie. :mrgreen:
> 
> When I was a teenager, the smallest dress size was a 7, and that was new to stores! The first size 7 dress I got was a sheath, plaid in different shades of purple. And it fit! I was so glad when they started making 5's. After that the sizes went down and mine went up.
> 
> ...


Well after 0 how can one not be negative 0+ O ==
ooo


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> OK
> Math problem. My big sister is 88 and she's 15'yrs older than I.


Shocking! You think like a kid. I still don't think you will get the point today for being the oldest. Sorry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well after 0 how can one not be negative 0+ O ==
> ooo


Yep - always a right answer in math!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> "Nice to get together here. I like the name SQM."
> 
> Someone suggested Bridges - Bonny???????
> 
> ...


59  Does that make me the baby?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> 59  Does that make me the baby?


That all depends on when you turned 59! I am 59 also! I had been the oldest person in my work group at work.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am 29 and will remine 29 till I die. I also wear a size 6# shoe. My clothes size is 4#.


Ahahahahaha! 
I guess that makes you the baby!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> That all depends on when you turned 59! I am 59 also! I had been the oldest person in my work group at work.


May 16!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> May 16!


Okay, okay, I am older! I will turn 60 Oct 8th. But remember age before beauty!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> The Spencer Tracy movie Boys Town was released the year I was born.....


That's a real hint. "You make me feel so young..."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well after 0 how can one not be negative 0+ O ==
> ooo


But shouldn't you disappear once you hit size 0?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Okay, okay, I am older! I will turn 60 Oct 8th. But remember age before beauty!


Hahahaha!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Really? How nice for you, yarnie. :mrgreen:
> 
> When I was a teenager, the smallest dress size was a 7, and that was new to stores! The first size 7 dress I got was a sheath, plaid in different shades of purple. And it fit! I was so glad when they started making 5's. After that the sizes went down and mine went up.
> 
> ...


My grandniece is quite petite. When she was off to college, her dad took her clothes shopping. He came home and commented, with a glazed look on his face, that she is a size 0. "What next, Aunt Mar, minus sizes?" She looked at him with that "you are such a MAN" look and said "double 0".

I was a size 8 when I graduated, and I kept my measurements from my home ec class that I used to buy patterns or to knit sweaters and dresses. I kept some of my home ec notes, and checked my measurements against size 8 today. They were closer to size 4 the way they are sizing now. They must think if they fool us into thinking we are smaller, we will buy more clothes. All I need to do is look at myself in the mirror after the shower and know just how (not) skinny I am!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> 59  Does that make me the baby?


I have a few high school classmates who have kids your age! That makes me old enough to be your mom. Makes a bunch of us old enough! Being friendly with you keeps us young.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> 59  Does that make me the baby?


So far I think it does!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> That all depends on when you turned 59! I am 59 also! I had been the oldest person in my work group at work.


We'll have to call you two "Knitters" Itty and Bitty!

Or Thing One and Thing Two! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Okay, okay, I am older! I will turn 60 Oct 8th. But remember age before beauty!


That means you're next to last in line, I think. Check with Joeysomma, she's the mathematician.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But shouldn't you disappear once you hit size 0?


Yes. Fair is fair. If you're a size zero - just go away, wouldja? :roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. Fair is fair. If you're a size zero - just go away, wouldja? :roll:


Exactly. Very funny, Bonnie.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I have a few high school classmates who have kids your age! That makes me old enough to be your mom. Makes a bunch of us old enough! Being friendly with you keeps us young.


That's funny! Usually I'm the oldest in any group. Even my hubby is 3 months younger than me, for which I get teased incessantly.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> We'll have to call you two "Knitters" Itty and Bitty!
> 
> Or Thing One and Thing Two! :lol:


Well nobody's ever called me itty or bitty before. But I don't wanna be a thing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am 29 and will remine 29 till I die. I also wear a size 6# shoe. My clothes size is 4#.


Oh Yarnie -- I wish I was a Size 4! I am two different sizes makes knitting sweaters pretty tough. My two different sizes top and bottom are sure larger than 4.

How things going? I haven't been reading the other thread - I hope your Father is comfortable and your family is okay.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just found some pictures of the moose that visted our cottage for those who don't live in Moose Country -See the post at the beginning of this thread. Both were at our cottage each year when we got home from Arizona.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found some pictures of the moose that visted our cottage for those who don't live in Moose Country -See the post at the beginning of this thread. Both were at our cottage each year when we got home from Arizona.


Amazing. It's hard to believe that creatures so awkward looking can in fact run something like 30 MPH.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Amazing. It's hard to believe that creatures so awkward looking can in fact run something like 30 MPH.


I just saw a video today, of a moose running FAST! It really surprised me. We saw some moose in western Nebraska once. Beautiful creatures!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I just saw a video today, of a moose running FAST! It really surprised me. We saw some moose in western Nebraska once. Beautiful creatures!


They can beat a car - They are so dangerous at night - on country roads - you don't see them because they are very dark. I have never seen the reflection of the moose in the headlights.

If you hit one - their legs are so long that the body comes right in through the window and rarely does anyone survive. they are magnificent animals. And the Cows are wonderful, caring mothers.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> They can beat a car - They are so dangerous at night - on country roads - you don't see them because they are very dark. I have never seen the reflection of the moose in the headlights.
> 
> If you hit one - their legs are so long that the body comes right in through the window and rarely does anyone survive. they are magnificent animals. And the Cows are wonderful, caring mothers.


Sounds like I could have used a cow for a mother.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, Ladies. And gents?
My knitting group was small today---just 6 people. The person in charge of snacks brought homemade cinnamon rolls, cookies, red velvet cake, and Lindt chocolate. I had made some bars just in case the snack lady forgot. We had a feast, and everyone took the baked good home because I sure didn't want them lying around calling to me!
Ever since I mentioned getting a good photo of our crow, he hasn't been around. He probably sees me around the yard with my phone! They're supposed to be pretty smart.
Today we had a conversation about how husbands who aren't used to shopping make mistakes when they are "sent" to the store. "A few bananas" means a bunch of 7-8 and they're all yellow. Like you'll be making banana bread tomorrow! I guess we need to be happy to have the help and shouldn't complain. It does get to be annoying sometimes though.
Stop rambling, she says!


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Hi, Ladies. And gents?
> My knitting group was small today---just 6 people. The person in charge of snacks brought homemade cinnamon rolls, cookies, red velvet cake, and Lindt chocolate. I had made some bars just in case the snack lady forgot. We had a feast, and everyone took the baked good home because I sure didn't want them lying around calling to me!
> Ever since I mentioned getting a good photo of our crow, he hasn't been around. He probably sees me around the yard with my phone! They're supposed to be pretty smart.
> Today we had a conversation about how husbands who aren't used to shopping make mistakes when they are "sent" to the store. "A few bananas" means a bunch of 7-8 and they're all yellow. Like you'll be making banana bread tomorrow! I guess we need to be happy to have the help and shouldn't complain. It does get to be annoying sometimes though.
> Stop rambling, she says!


Hi alcameron. Ramble as much as you want. 
How many people are usually at your group? Sounds like you had some yummy treats.
Yes I have heard crows are very intelligent and very social with tight knit families. It's sort of interesting that a group is called a "murder". Maybe you'll get another chance for a pic sometime.
My Dh messes up the grocery list also. I never say anything though, so he doesn't have a reason not to go again.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> They can beat a car - They are so dangerous at night - on country roads - you don't see them because they are very dark. I have never seen the reflection of the moose in the headlights.
> 
> If you hit one - their legs are so long that the body comes right in through the window and rarely does anyone survive. they are magnificent animals. And the Cows are wonderful, caring mothers.


Designer, the pics of the moose are just stunning. I enjoyed your story about little Joe. Driving at night would be rather scary with them about. How lucky you are to see such nature.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

graymist said:


> Hi alcameron. Ramble as much as you want.
> How many people are usually at your group? Sounds like you had some yummy treats.
> Yes I have heard crows are very intelligent and very social with tight knit families. It's sort of interesting that a group is called a "murder". Maybe you'll get another chance for a pic sometime.
> My Dh messes up the grocery list also. I never say anything though, so he doesn't have a reason not to go again.


My knitting group is small, but we usually have at least 10. We rotate the meeting place among the members" homes and the person who's the hostess doesn't have to provide the treats. I started the group about 3 years ago when I started knitting again after a 15-20 year hiatus. The group is made up of a bunch of us who go to the gym every Mon, Wed, and Fri. I didn't even know if they were knitters. We have a few who crochet, and a few who are learning. We have a good time!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

graymist said:


> Designer, the pics of the moose are just stunning. I enjoyed your story about little Joe. Driving at night would be rather scary with them about. How lucky you are to see such nature.


I grew up in Northern Minnesota and saw plenty of deer but never a moose. A few weeks ago I saw a deer running down the street as I was pulling out of our church parking lot. We've lived here since 1975 and it's the first time I've seen a deer in our city. This isn't a small town!


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you. I should google and get the lyrics.
> 
> That's one of the sweetest memories of my father - his beautiful whistling. When he was a young husband with a little daughter (me), he took the bus to work. When he walked the block back to our house in the afternoon, people said they could always tell he was home because they could hear him whistling. I love that.


That is a sweet memory of your dad. My dad was always whistling too when he wasn't singing with that beautiful tenor. He could also do the loud whistle where people put their fingers in front of their mouth, but he did it without the fingers. My mom could do this also and it was the way they called us home for supper. They never had to yell our names to get us home.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

When I lived in the 'burbs of New York City - we had tons of animals. Mom Racoon and her babies would peak out of the sewer grates. Deer would come right up to my windows. The cat would drag in a chipmunk and I got so disturbed I called the village cops. Being a sleepy community, a cop came and offered to shoot the chipmunk that was hiding behind the cabinet. I sent him back to work. Also I learned what a skunk smelled like - a zillion pink erasers.The only wildlife I see now are teenagers and fast spinning elders on their rollators.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Well nobody's ever called me itty or bitty before. But I don't wanna be a thing.


You don't like Dr. Seuss and his little friends? Actually, they were kinda weird. We'd better stick with something nice, like itty and bitty. Or rick and rack. Zig and Zag?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> When I lived in the 'burbs of New York City - we had tons of animals. Mom Racoon and her babies would peak out of the sewer grates. Deer would come right up to my windows. The cat would drag in a chipmunk and I got so disturbed I called the village cops. Being a sleepy community, a cop came and offered to shoot the chipmunk that was hiding behind the cabinet. I sent him back to work. Also I learned what a skunk smelled like - a zillion pink erasers.The only wildlife I see now are teenagers and fast spinning elders on their rollators.


What's a rollator?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Amazing. It's hard to believe that creatures so awkward looking can in fact run something like 30 MPH.


I never thought of them as running. Just lumbering. He does look like a baby or very young animal in Shirley's pictures.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Never mind, I looked up rollator. I had no idea that's what you called those things. I thought it might be a new kind of rollerblade.

iPad error, fixed it


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> What's a rollator?


The newer version of a walker - bright colored, 4 wheels, seat with a compartment under it. The popular brand is Drive. You shouldn't know from it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sounds like I could have used a cow for a mother.


Uh-oh - poor baby sloth.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Never mind, I looked up rollator. I had no idea that's what you called those things. I thought it might be a new kind of rollerblade.
> 
> iPad error, fixed it


I have stopped roller derbying.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, Ladies. And gents?
> My knitting group was small today---just 6 people. The person in charge of snacks brought homemade cinnamon rolls, cookies, red velvet cake, and Lindt chocolate. I had made some bars just in case the snack lady forgot. We had a feast, and everyone took the baked good home because I sure didn't want them lying around calling to me!
> Ever since I mentioned getting a good photo of our crow, he hasn't been around. He probably sees me around the yard with my phone! They're supposed to be pretty smart.
> Today we had a conversation about how husbands who aren't used to shopping make mistakes when they are "sent" to the store. "A few bananas" means a bunch of 7-8 and they're all yellow. Like you'll be making banana bread tomorrow! I guess we need to be happy to have the help and shouldn't complain. It does get to be annoying sometimes though.
> Stop rambling, she says!


No, please - ramble! It's nice. How nice to be in a knitting group. I like to - may have to start one up. Thinking church or neighborhood. Or just gather up my old friends and invite them over. Maybe in my next life, when I have time. I'll bet you all have fun.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Uh-oh - poor baby sloth.


We all do the best we can as mothers and by my age I should only be focusing on all the good she tried and did do. Bad Baby Sloth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> We all do the best we can as mothers and by my age I should only be focusing on all the good she tried and did do. Bad Baby Sloth.


Age does bring us perspective on our mothers, doesn't it? And fathers.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

What I want to know is this:
How do you people manage to get any knitting done? This (KP) is fun, but I can't knit at the same time. Not enough hands. And read the paper. And get the news. And prepare meals. And walk the dogs. And exercise. And host your knitting group. And do your volunteer stints. And go to doctor's appointments. Which brings me to a colonoscopy, which I shall have next week.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> That is a sweet memory of your dad. My dad was always whistling too when he wasn't singing with that beautiful tenor. He could also do the loud whistle where people put their fingers in front of their mouth, but he did it without the fingers. My mom could do this also and it was the way they called us home for supper. They never had to yell our names to get us home.


I hope you inherited that talent!

People whistled then. They sang. My mother and her sisters sang songs from Hit Parade while they washed dinner dishes. We did lots of things when we didn't have tv and electronics.

I remember playing jacks. Did you do that? It was fun. My mother taught me, and she was so good at it! I loved it. I taught my grandkids one year, and they loved it, too. It's not easy - you have to work at it. It's almost time to teach the next crop of grandkids. I'll have to find those jacks!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope you inherited that talent!
> 
> People whistled then. They sang. My mother and her sisters sang songs from Hit Parade while they washed dinner dishes. We did lots of things when we didn't have tv and electronics.


My mother was famous for whistling, and she always whistled this one song over and over. I have to look it up, but I think it was called something about the Peanut Vendor.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

graymist said:


> Hi alcameron. Ramble as much as you want.
> How many people are usually at your group? Sounds like you had some yummy treats.
> Yes I have heard crows are very intelligent and very social with tight knit families. It's sort of interesting that a group is called a "murder". Maybe you'll get another chance for a pic sometime.
> My Dh messes up the grocery list also. I never say anything though, so he doesn't have a reason not to go again.


YOu are welcome to ramble as far as I am concerned -- You are great that you know when not to -- I still have to learn that.

We have had rain all day and it is sunny now. We saw our first (yes our first and we are nearly into June) tulips and a few other flowers today. Lilacs will be blooming soon.

We just had a hawk soar by our window -- unusual. They have a nest in the tall trees beside a main road near us - and we see the babies on the light posts - they will appear pretty soon as Daddy and Mom arrived awhile ago. We think the babies are born as Mom and Dad were on the lamp posts yesterday. We are near a huge wild park and so there are lots of mice and small rodents - they come every year. I expect to see the babies on the lamp posts in the next while - then they all will leave the nest and we won't see them again. Every year for 9 years. We look for them and know that spring is in the air -


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Why was my mother, An Italian lady, whistling this? (Wikipedia) I have to read more about it.

The Peanut Vendor (original title: "El Manisero") is a Cuban song based on a street-seller's cry, and known as a pregón. It is possibly the most famous piece of music created by a Cuban musician.[1] "The Peanut Vendor" has been recorded more than 160 times,[2] sold over a million copies of the sheet music, and was the first million-selling 78 rpm of Cuban music.

Maní, maní, maní
Si te quieres por el pico divertir,
Cómprame un cucuruchito de maní...
Maní, el manisero se va,
Caballero, no se vayan a dormir,
Sin comprarme un cucurucho de maní.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> When I lived in the 'burbs of New York City - we had tons of animals. Mom Racoon and her babies would peak out of the sewer grates. Deer would come right up to my windows. The cat would drag in a chipmunk and I got so disturbed I called the village cops. Being a sleepy community, a cop came and offered to shoot the chipmunk that was hiding behind the cabinet. I sent him back to work. Also I learned what a skunk smelled like - a zillion pink erasers.The only wildlife I see now are teenagers and fast spinning elders on their rollators.


Poor chipmunk - what did he think he would shoot it with? I am glad he didn't. I have learned first hand what a skunk smelled like - under our cottage -- it took ages.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have stopped roller derbying.


I noticed


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I grew up in Northern Minnesota and saw plenty of deer but never a moose. A few weeks ago I saw a deer running down the street as I was pulling out of our church parking lot. We've lived here since 1975 and it's the first time I've seen a deer in our city. This isn't a small town!


There are about 8 deer in the huge natural Park across the street from us right beside one of our main roads that we travel quite often.

When we had the cabin- I mentioned that we put in a salt lick.

We would sit quietly on our deck at one end of our small meadow and the moose would be at the salt lick at the top of a little hill surrounded by grass and 4 or 5 white tailed deer would be standing at the edge of our meadow near the forest part, waiting for the moose to leave. We saw that a few times every year, always at dusk. For city people like us it was wonderful.

I planted sunflowers all around the meadow and it was so lovely and all the jays would eat the seeds as we left them standing each winter so the seeds were available. -- memories.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope you inherited that talent!
> 
> People whistled then. They sang. My mother and her sisters sang songs from Hit Parade while they washed dinner dishes. We did lots of things when we didn't have tv and electronics.
> 
> I remember playing jacks. Did you do that? It was fun. My mother taught me, and she was so good at it! I loved it. I taught my grandkids one year, and they loved it, too. It's not easy - you have to work at it. It's almost time to teach the next crop of grandkids. I'll have to find those jacks!


My big sister taught me to play jacks. She was much better at it than I. I loved jacks. We also played Pick-up Sticks. And when you grew up in a place with long, cold winters you learned to play a lot of indoor games. We played outside too, but sometimes it was just too cold outside.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> My big sister taught me to play jacks. She was much better at it than I. I loved jacks. We also played Pick-up Sticks. And when you grew up in a place with long, cold winters you learned to play a lot of indoor games. We played outside too, but sometimes it was just too cold outside.


Jacks filled many hours for me. We had those heavy ones. I also played pixie sticks, but my hands were too shaky to do very well. We used to put on silly plays and would practice all day to perform when my parents got home.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope you inherited that talent!
> 
> People whistled then. They sang. My mother and her sisters sang songs from Hit Parade while they washed dinner dishes. We did lots of things when we didn't have tv and electronics.
> 
> I remember playing jacks. Did you do that? It was fun. My mother taught me, and she was so good at it! I loved it. I taught my grandkids one year, and they loved it, too. It's not easy - you have to work at it. It's almost time to teach the next crop of grandkids. I'll have to find those jacks!


I whistle on occasion, but not as good as they did. I do sing while doing the dishes though. I loved playing jacks. Could spend an entire afternoon doing that.
I just remembered it was a babysitter that taught me to knit. I was home from school allot because of illness and she was always knitting. Who taught you to knit?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

alcameron said:


> My big sister taught me to play jacks. She was much better at it than I. I loved jacks. We also played Pick-up Sticks. And when you grew up in a place with long, cold winters you learned to play a lot of indoor games. We played outside too, but sometimes it was just too cold outside.


I LOVED pick up sticks and jacks. I found some when my boys were little, and tried to get them interested. That didn't go over well. They thought it was boring.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Hi, Ladies. And gents?
> My knitting group was small today---just 6 people. The person in charge of snacks brought homemade cinnamon rolls, cookies, red velvet cake, and Lindt chocolate. I had made some bars just in case the snack lady forgot. We had a feast, and everyone took the baked good home because I sure didn't want them lying around calling to me!
> Ever since I mentioned getting a good photo of our crow, he hasn't been around. He probably sees me around the yard with my phone! They're supposed to be pretty smart.
> Today we had a conversation about how husbands who aren't used to shopping make mistakes when they are "sent" to the store. "A few bananas" means a bunch of 7-8 and they're all yellow. Like you'll be making banana bread tomorrow! I guess we need to be happy to have the help and shouldn't complain. It does get to be annoying sometimes though.
> Stop rambling, she says!


This is hilarious "Don't Send a Man to the Grocery Store"


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is hilarious "Don't Send a Man to the Grocery Store"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Thank you for that one. I had seen it once before, but I'm still wiping the tears away. Guess I'm glad He doesn't have a PhD.


I've seen quite a few of her clips; I love her humour. Our New York fashionistas might like this one..


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen quite a few of her clips; I love her humour. Our New York fashionistas might like this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> Funny Funny. She made me laugh. Where is she from? Her accent went well with her material. And yes we all wear pashminas in NYC. They sell them in all colors for five bucks on the streets.


With or without zippers? :XD: I think she's from one of the Carolinas.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have stopped roller derbying.


Did you really used to be a derby girl? My DIL (the one without the twins) is a derby girl. Her handle is 'Shockley'.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

graymist said:


> Jacks filled many hours for me. We had those heavy ones. I also played pixie sticks, but my hands were too shaky to do very well. We used to put on silly plays and would practice all day to perform when my parents got home.


Yes, I played jacks and pixie sticks--also what we called Chinese jacks. We'd clip six or seven small plastic rings together to form a clump, toss ten or so "clumps" down in the manner of traditional jacks, fling one clump up in the air, and then try to catch it while scooping up the ones on the ground.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> My knitting group is small, but we usually have at least 10. We rotate the meeting place among the members" homes and the person who's the hostess doesn't have to provide the treats. I started the group about 3 years ago when I started knitting again after a 15-20 year hiatus. The group is made up of a bunch of us who go to the gym every Mon, Wed, and Fri. I didn't even know if they were knitters. We have a few who crochet, and a few who are learning. We have a good time!


Sounds like a great group. Ours meets Mondays at Barnes & Noble in the cafe. No outside food, of course. The group used to meet at a local yarn shop, but when it changed hands the new owner was not welcoming. So we moved on and none of us patronized her any more.

We are anywhere from 4 to 20, and sometimes gather new members who just came by for a coffee. We meet the nicest people. And we learn so much from one another. I have learned some great stuff here on KP that I have been able to contribute, for which I thank some very talented people.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I grew up in Northern Minnesota and saw plenty of deer but never a moose. A few weeks ago I saw a deer running down the street as I was pulling out of our church parking lot. We've lived here since 1975 and it's the first time I've seen a deer in our city. This isn't a small town!


We live in a pretty built up area, but are inundated with deer. There is a family living in an undeveloped area across the street. We have to drive up our street carefully "just in case". We even had a flock of wild turkeys who took a shortcut from wherever to wherever else through our yard for a number of years. They are really ugly birds, but a phenomenon when there is a parade of a dozen or more.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> My mother was famous for whistling, and she always whistled this one song over and over. I have to look it up, but I think it was called something about the Peanut Vendor.


Was that the one that had a refrain "There's a song In the air And the little senorita Didn't seem to care"?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> YOu are welcome to ramble as far as I am concerned -- You are great that you know when not to -- I still have to learn that.
> 
> We have had rain all day and it is sunny now. We saw our first (yes our first and we are nearly into June) tulips and a few other flowers today. Lilacs will be blooming soon.
> 
> We just had a hawk soar by our window -- unusual. They have a nest in the tall trees beside a main road near us - and we see the babies on the light posts - they will appear pretty soon as Daddy and Mom arrived awhile ago. We think the babies are born as Mom and Dad were on the lamp posts yesterday. We are near a huge wild park and so there are lots of mice and small rodents - they come every year. I expect to see the babies on the lamp posts in the next while - then they all will leave the nest and we won't see them again. Every year for 9 years. We look for them and know that spring is in the air -


Shirley, you write such interesting wildlife stories.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> YOu are welcome to ramble as far as I am concerned -- You are great that you know when not to -- I still have to learn that.
> 
> We have had rain all day and it is sunny now. We saw our first (yes our first and we are nearly into June) tulips and a few other flowers today. Lilacs will be blooming soon.
> 
> We just had a hawk soar by our window -- unusual. They have a nest in the tall trees beside a main road near us - and we see the babies on the light posts - they will appear pretty soon as Daddy and Mom arrived awhile ago. We think the babies are born as Mom and Dad were on the lamp posts yesterday. We are near a huge wild park and so there are lots of mice and small rodents - they come every year. I expect to see the babies on the lamp posts in the next while - then they all will leave the nest and we won't see them again. Every year for 9 years. We look for them and know that spring is in the air -


Shirley, you write such interesting wildlife stories. You could write a book about your wildlife observations. As my husband says, "in your spare time!"


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Loved playing jacks as a child, never pick up sticks, but we also played canasta.

I have a friend who is from Portugal and she is helping me learn how to knit Portuguese style. It is a whole new way with yarn wrapped around neck, but purling is really easy. 

We got 3 inches of rain last night in just a few hours, should have known it would rain since I ran my sprinkler system yesterday! At least I didn't wash the car, but really that would have been okay since it is always in the garage.

Need to get going as one of my cats is going to vet for a well checkup, I think this is the first time in 5 years it is just for a well visit! Usually it is for a problem, he has allergies, which keeps/kept us at the vet a lot. 
I know the vet will be happy to see him without a problem! He is a sweet black cat that I rescued. He has been on a special diet for his entire life it seems, so they know me very well at the vet! 

Happy Friday and knitting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> My big sister taught me to play jacks. She was much better at it than I. I loved jacks. We also played Pick-up Sticks. And when you grew up in a place with long, cold winters you learned to play a lot of indoor games. We played outside too, but sometimes it was just too cold outside.


I loved pickup sticks! I looked for them a couple of years ago. Not in stores - probably too dangerous! They were available online. I had a friend who was so good at it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> I whistle on occasion, but not as good as they did. I do sing while doing the dishes though. I loved playing jacks. Could spend an entire afternoon doing that.
> I just remembered it was a babysitter that taught me to knit. I was home from school allot because of illness and she was always knitting. Who taught you to knit?


I don't remember, but it had to be my mother. She could do all the different kinds of handwork.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Loved playing jacks as a child, never pick up sticks, but we also played canasta.
> 
> I have a friend who is from Portugal and she is helping me learn how to knit Portuguese style. It is a whole new way with yarn wrapped around neck, but purling is really easy.
> 
> ...


Canasta! My mother and one of her friends played it a lot. I taught my youngest daughter, and she always beat me. She was very young. We'd play, and I'd think, "Poor Susan. She has nothing, and I'm going to beat her." And then - no kidding - she'd go out! I honestly don't think I ever won a game with her!
A couple of years ago on a beach trip, I taught four grandkids to play. I was so excited because they all played it even after we got home. They were about 10-12. Now they're all teenagers. This summer my 9-year old gd wants to learn how to play. We'll be at the beach next week, so I'll teach her. 
Do you still play it? It's a good game.

Good luck at the vet's.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is hilarious "Don't Send a Man to the Grocery Store"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> With or without zippers? :XD: I think she's from one of the Carolinas.


She's some kind of "Dixie chick." She's so funny - and it's all so true!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I played jacks and pixie sticks--also what we called Chinese jacks. We'd clip six or seven small plastic rings together to form a clump, toss ten or so "clumps" down in the manner of traditional jacks, fling one clump up in the air, and then try to catch it while scooping up the ones on the ground.


That sounds hard.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

graymist said:


> I whistle on occasion, but not as good as they did. I do sing while doing the dishes though. I loved playing jacks. Could spend an entire afternoon doing that.
> I just remembered it was a babysitter that taught me to knit. I was home from school allot because of illness and she was always knitting. Who taught you to knit?


Jacks and pickup sticks -- memories of playing and hop scotch - we were always looking for a better chain for hop scotch- the person with the best chain (jewelry usually) was the one who always was expected to win. My mother gave us her old chains and some often were the perfect weight.

My cousins (8 of them) my sister and some neighborhood kids used to play 'trinket' - I think it was our own game -that made up. Divide into teams and one person on one team would have the trinket and hide it --- and we would have to go through two big yards to the goal and get the trinket there . If you were caught you were tagged and we got quite good at protecting the person who had the trinket. we kept track for a month and then had a prize for those on the winning team.sometimes there were 10 or 11 on each side. We all knew each other. Played for hours until dusk then had to report home.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Canasta! My mother and one of her friends played it a lot. I taught my youngest daughter, and she always beat me. She was very young. We'd play, and I'd think, "Poor Susan. She has nothing, and I'm going to beat her." And then - no kidding - she'd go out! I honestly don't think I ever won a game with her!
> A couple of years ago on a beach trip, I taught four grandkids to play. I was so excited because they all played it even after we got home. They were about 10-12. Now they're all teenagers. This summer my 9-year old gd wants to learn how to play. We'll be at the beach next week, so I'll teach her.
> Do you still play it? It's a good game.
> 
> Good luck at the vet's.


When dh and I were pulling our fifth wheel down to Mesa and back each year, we spent lots of 'down time' playing canasta. We would play every evening and often out on the patio. We kept score for the whole year and by the end of our trips down and back we would have thousands of points each/. All through the trips one would get ahead and then the other -on our last trip there was only 57 points difference. When we started going down I was not familiar with the game but by the time we got home the first year I was nearly as good as he was. We had more laughs.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Canasta! My mother and one of her friends played it a lot. I taught my youngest daughter, and she always beat me. She was very young. We'd play, and I'd think, "Poor Susan. She has nothing, and I'm going to beat her." And then - no kidding - she'd go out! I honestly don't think I ever won a game with her!
> A couple of years ago on a beach trip, I taught four grandkids to play. I was so excited because they all played it even after we got home. They were about 10-12. Now they're all teenagers. This summer my 9-year old gd wants to learn how to play. We'll be at the beach next week, so I'll teach her.
> Do you still play it? It's a good game.
> 
> Good luck at the vet's.


Cribbage is the go-to game in our family. It's very cut-throat. You definitely don't want to be the dealer against my two oldest sons in 3 handed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Cribbage is the go-to game in our family. It's very cut-throat. You definitely don't want to be the dealer against my two oldest sons in 3 handed.


Good morning, all. I'm drinking my coffee and getting ready to go to the gym, but I'll be back with more ramblings later. 
We played hopscotch with a rock--more about that later.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Jacks and pickup sticks -- memories of playing and hop scotch - we were always looking for a better chain for hop scotch- the person with the best chain (jewelry usually) was the one who always was expected to win. My mother gave us her old chains and some often were the perfect weight.
> 
> My cousins (8 of them) my sister and some neighborhood kids used to play 'trinket' - I think it was our own game -that made up. Divide into teams and one person on one team would have the trinket and hide it --- and we would have to go through two big yards to the goal and get the trinket there . If you were caught you were tagged and we got quite good at protecting the person who had the trinket. we kept track for a month and then had a prize for those on the winning team.sometimes there were 10 or 11 on each side. We all knew each other. Played for hours until dusk then had to report home.


Kids certainly are creative! When I was young we played "the broom game". The two safe zones were the grassy area in our front yard and the grassy terrace next to the curb--"it" stood on the sidewalk that ran in between and tried to touch the others with an old broom. Of course the fun part was leaping over the sidewalk from one "safe" area to the other and then standing just out of range as "it" teetered on the edge of the sidewalk with the broom extended--maximum points to whoever could make "it" lose his balance and unwittingly step onto the grass or (better yet) fall over.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Jacks and pickup sticks -- memories of playing and hop scotch - we were always looking for a better chain for hop scotch- the person with the best chain (jewelry usually) was the one who always was expected to win. My mother gave us her old chains and some often were the perfect weight.
> 
> My cousins (8 of them) my sister and some neighborhood kids used to play 'trinket' - I think it was our own game -that made up. Divide into teams and one person on one team would have the trinket and hide it --- and we would have to go through two big yards to the goal and get the trinket there . If you were caught you were tagged and we got quite good at protecting the person who had the trinket. we kept track for a month and then had a prize for those on the winning team.sometimes there were 10 or 11 on each side. We all knew each other. Played for hours until dusk then had to report home.


I take it that the chain was what you tossed onto the hopscotch spaces? We used the flat heels off of shoes. Where that came from I can't even imagine! One friend had a very small flat heel, and she always won. It didn't bounce, just landed and stayed. Sometimes we used stones if we didn't have heels. (Who had heels? I don't even know where we got them!!!)

Trinket sounds like fun - never heard of that one.

We played tag a lot! Each house (row houses) had a tree in the front yard. The trees were base. We'd run forever playing that.

Also - 50-50. Basically hide-and-seek. "It" had to count to 50 with eyes closed. We had lots of shrubs to hid behind, but the houses were all attached, so we were in one basic area out front. I loved living in a row house - we were lucky to have great neighbors. All the grown-ups were friends and played cards together for about 50 years. Gradually they all moved to the 'burbs, but they still got together for cards. When we were little, we kids - maybe thousands of us! - all played together. It was a lot of fun growing up there. In Baltimore.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Kids certainly are creative! When I was young we played "the broom game". The two safe zones were the grassy area in our front yard and the grassy terrace next to the curb--"it" stood on the sidewalk that ran in between and tried to touch the others with an old broom. Of course the fun part was leaping over the sidewalk from one "safe" area to the other and then standing just out of range as "it" teetered on the edge of the sidewalk with the broom extended--maximum points to whoever could make "it" lose his balance and unwittingly step onto the grass or (better yet) fall over.


Good morning, Susan. You're up early, too. I'm always up by 6.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I take it that the chain was what you tossed onto the hopscotch spaces? We used the flat heels off of shoes. Where that came from I can't even imagine! One friend had a very small flat heel, and she always won. It didn't bounce, just landed and stayed. Sometimes we used stones if we didn't have heels. (Who had heels? I don't even know where we got them!!!)
> 
> Trinket sounds like fun - never heard of that one.
> 
> ...


Throwing a chain must be a West Coast thing. I had this conversation one day in my knitting group and they all used chains and thought I was nuts when I said that we threw a ROCK.
Off to the gym


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No, please - ramble! It's nice. How nice to be in a knitting group. I like to - may have to start one up. Thinking church or neighborhood. Or just gather up my old friends and invite them over. Maybe in my next life, when I have time. I'll bet you all have fun.


I wish I could come! Calgary KP members meet once a month here. I have only been able to go once - too much going on healthwise for dh and I and I don't drive any more.

I was very active in quilting - art quilts , and organized a retreat each year from on line friends of Learningfa
which is a quilting group I started on yahoo. We had 400 members and we had two types of free classes. I taught art quilts and my friends taught traditional quilts. I also belonged to a Canadian Quilt online group (all were yahoo groups).

Learningfa (fiber arts) is still going strong - I drop by every once in awhile and visit.

So two of us suggested we meet who ever could for a weekend retreat in Strathmore where I lived. We called it the western retreat - I thought maybe l0 of us but 58 people came from Georgia, Idaho, California , Texas and Mass. as well as all Provinces signed up and I booked a little college with dorms in the town where I lived. None of us had ever been to a retreat. They hold their l4th Western Retreat the 3rd week of June - and about l4 original members are still attending - Great time - I didn't get that involved with knitting here as I stopped quilting when my son passed 4 years ago - just couldn't any more so took up knitting.

Are any of you quilters too?

I was amazed at the talent of KP members on the 'Other Craft' section. We are multi talented on this forum.

Some of the Knitting tea Party members met together last year at one of the towns in Ohio - stayed at a local hotel, and then had a get together on a farm of one of its members. They called it the Knitapalooza. They are going back again for another one and 3 members from the London, England area are coming over for it.

I wish I was closer so I could go.

It is so interesting as NO ONE looked like I expected them to when we met at Strathmore.

Shirley - you are talking too much! :shock: :shock: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Another thing we did was play with trading cards. We collected the "rules' cards from the decks. I think you might have been able to buy some, too. Some people liked the ones with horses, some with scenes. I loved the ones with flowers. We'd trade to get the ones we liked. We had probably fifty or more cards each.

I haven't been able to find anyone else who did this except my cousin and my friends from Baltimore. I wonder if it was a local thing. You can't get cards like that any more - just sports trading cards. It was really fun - they were very pretty.

Did any of you do that?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Cribbage is the go-to game in our family. It's very cut-throat. You definitely don't want to be the dealer against my two oldest sons in 3 handed.


My mother's family loved rummy but used to become exasperated with one uncle who could count cards. He knew what was in everyone's hands at all times, had full control over the deck, and would even decide beforehand who was going to win and by how much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Cribbage is the go-to game in our family. It's very cut-throat. You definitely don't want to be the dealer against my two oldest sons in 3 handed.


I used to play but can't remember how. I enjoyed it. Yes, it can get cut-throat.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Good morning, Susan. You're up early, too. I'm always up by 6.


Hi, Al. Yes, I'm an early bird too, but not by choice. The "kitty alarm clock" sounds every morning at five on the dot, when they decide it's time to go outside.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Kids certainly are creative! When I was young we played "the broom game". The two safe zones were the grassy area in our front yard and the grassy terrace next to the curb--"it" stood on the sidewalk that ran in between and tried to touch the others with an old broom. Of course the fun part was leaping over the sidewalk from one "safe" area to the other and then standing just out of range as "it" teetered on the edge of the sidewalk with the broom extended--maximum points to whoever could make "it" lose his balance and unwittingly step onto the grass or (better yet) fall over.


Sounds like a rollicking good game!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like a rollicking good game!


Yes, it was--it makes me sad that kids don't want to make up or play their own games anymore.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wish I could come! I was very active in quilting - art quilts , and organized a retreat each year from on line friends of Learningfa
> which is a quilting group I started. We had 400 members and we had two types of free classes. I taught art quilts and my friends taught traditional quilts. I also belonged to a Canadian Quilt online group (all were yahoo groups).
> 
> So I suggested we meet who ever could for a weekend retreat in Strathmore where I lived. We called it the western retreat - I thought maybe l0 of us but 58 people came from Georgia, Idaho, California , Texas and Mass. as well as all Provinces signed up and I booked a little college with dorms in the town where I lived. None of us had ever been to a retreat. They hold their l4th Western Retreat the 3rd week of June - and about l4 original members are still attending - Great time - I didn't get that involved with knitting here as I stopped quilting when my son passed 4 years ago - just couldn't any more so took up knitting.
> ...


Sounds like great fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> My mother's family loved rummy but used to become exasperated with one uncle who could count cards. He knew what was in everyone's hands at all times, had full control over the deck, and would even decide beforehand who was going to win and by how much.


Smart guy - or should I say "wise guy!" My husband's family taught me pinochle. I loved that game. We'd get together on Friday nights and play. The men counted cards, memorized cards, all that. You could only spend so much time "memorizing" the cards before they'd tell yo to stop. But they all did it. They were excellent players. My DH was good but not so lucky in cards. Oh well, unlucky in cards - lucky in love!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I am also a quilter. I belong to a quilt group that exchange blocks or does a round robin every year. Guess we have been doing it for over 10 years. we will start our new round this month. Our theme this year is stars. Each month we will make a star for the person whose box we have. In the end we will have twelve blocks, do this weekend I will make my blocks. Going to supply fabric and rules. Using fabric in my stash. Not my favorite but need to use it.
I cross stitched for many years, but ran out of wall space.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I am also a quilter. I belong to a quilt group that exchange blocks or does a round robin every year. Guess we have been doing it for over 10 years. we will start our new round this month. Our theme this year is stars. Each month we will make a star for the person whose box we have. In the end we will have twelve blocks, do this weekend I will make my blocks. Going to supply fabric and rules. Using fabric in my stash. Not my favorite but need to use it.
> I cross stitched for many years, but ran out of wall space.


Ooo...I'm a quilter, too. I'd love to see some of your quilts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

How did you pick "it?" I remember us calling out "Not it!" The last one to say it was "it." When we got mad about that, we used little games:

Eeny-meeny-miney-mo
Fish, fish in a dish
One potato
Engine engine number nine 

All done by pointing at feet! Except hot potato - done with fists.

Even then we'd sometimes fight about it. There was always the option of stomping home, but that was no fun. We had to learn to settle it in relative peace. Relative being the operative word.

How did you all pick "it?"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I am also a quilter. I belong to a quilt group that exchange blocks or does a round robin every year. Guess we have been doing it for over 10 years. we will start our new round this month. Our theme this year is stars. Each month we will make a star for the person whose box we have. In the end we will have twelve blocks, do this weekend I will make my blocks. Going to supply fabric and rules. Using fabric in my stash. Not my favorite but need to use it.
> I cross stitched for many years, but ran out of wall space.


Very nice.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Another thing we did was play with trading cards. We collected the "rules' cards from the decks. I think you might have been able to buy some, too. Some people liked the ones with horses, some with scenes. I loved the ones with flowers. We'd trade to get the ones we liked. We had probably fifty or more cards each.
> 
> I haven't been able to find anyone else who did this except my cousin and my friends from Baltimore. I wonder if it was a local thing. You can't get cards like that any more - just sports trading cards. It was really fun - they were very pretty.
> 
> Did any of you do that?


I feel for the children now who don't get the chance to use their imagination like we did.

We had so much fun making our own fun.

]My cousins lived in a big house with a huge yard. Every autumn when the leaves fell 4 of us cousins would rake them into 
'rooms' and play 'princess' we would draw lots as to who was the princess that week. We would bring out a little chair for the 
throne and we had a room for visitors, etc. much what we heard about the British Monarch. We played it for hours, every day. My aunt would let us have tea parties in our 'castle' or what ever we were calling it that day. We had our dolls and our two dogs were dressed up. I had forgotten all about that.

Anyway -- it is 8 am here and I am going to get ready and walk over to the condo club house and have coffee with my swimming group friends- I won't be able to swim until these tests are over but we always have coffee after.

Talk to you all later. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ooo...I'm a quilter, too. I'd love to see some of your quilts.


So would I-- how about posting some?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I take it that the chain was what you tossed onto the hopscotch spaces? We used the flat heels off of shoes. Where that came from I can't even imagine! One friend had a very small flat heel, and she always won. It didn't bounce, just landed and stayed. Sometimes we used stones if we didn't have heels. (Who had heels? I don't even know where we got them!!!)
> 
> Trinket sounds like fun - never heard of that one.
> 
> ...


Trinket was much like tag we would hide behind trees and fences. The area we could cover would be three Huge yards with lots and lots of trees. we would have to go through the guards to to get to the goal. there was always a goal tender. It was amazing the lenghts we went to. My cousin swung from one tree to another for about 5 trees - over the opposite players. We voted and he wasn't allowed to do it any more as his mother was afraid he would break his neck. memories.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Throwing a chain must be a West Coast thing. I had this conversation one day in my knitting group and they all used chains and thought I was nuts when I said that we threw a ROCK.
> Off to the gym


I think you're all nuts. When we played "hopscotch," which is really named potsy, there were two choices for the thing you threw (the potsy): a tin-can lid folded into quarters and a skate key (who remembers those?)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Another thing we did was play with trading cards. We collected the "rules' cards from the decks. I think you might have been able to buy some, too. Some people liked the ones with horses, some with scenes. I loved the ones with flowers. We'd trade to get the ones we liked. We had probably fifty or more cards each.
> 
> I haven't been able to find anyone else who did this except my cousin and my friends from Baltimore. I wonder if it was a local thing. You can't get cards like that any more - just sports trading cards. It was really fun - they were very pretty.
> 
> Did any of you do that?


One of the ice cream trucks that would come by, Bungalow Bar, sold Dixie cups that had pictures of movies stars on the bottom of the lid. You never knew who you were going to get, but somehow I almost always got Wanda Hendrix or Claire Trevor, while my friends got Rita Hayworth and Betty Grable. We traded those, but I had to give two of mine for one of the good ones.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Jacks and pickup sticks -- memories of playing and hop scotch - we were always looking for a better chain for hop scotch- the person with the best chain (jewelry usually) was the one who always was expected to win. My mother gave us her old chains and some often were the perfect weight.
> 
> My cousins (8 of them) my sister and some neighborhood kids used to play 'trinket' - I think it was our own game -that made up. Divide into teams and one person on one team would have the trinket and hide it --- and we would have to go through two big yards to the goal and get the trinket there . If you were caught you were tagged and we got quite good at protecting the person who had the trinket. we kept track for a month and then had a prize for those on the winning team.sometimes there were 10 or 11 on each side. We all knew each other. Played for hours until dusk then had to report home.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Kids certainly are creative! When I was young we played "the broom game". The two safe zones were the grassy area in our front yard and the grassy terrace next to the curb--"it" stood on the sidewalk that ran in between and tried to touch the others with an old broom. Of course the fun part was leaping over the sidewalk from one "safe" area to the other and then standing just out of range as "it" teetered on the edge of the sidewalk with the broom extended--maximum points to whoever could make "it" lose his balance and unwittingly step onto the grass or (better yet) fall over.


That sounds like a good one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Why was my mother, An Italian lady, whistling this? (Wikipedia) I have to read more about it.
> 
> The Peanut Vendor (original title: "El Manisero") is a Cuban song based on a street-seller's cry, and known as a pregón. It is possibly the most famous piece of music created by a Cuban musician. "The Peanut Vendor" has been recorded more than 160 times, sold over a million copies of the sheet music, and was the first million-selling 78 rpm of Cuban music.
> 
> ...


Your mom may have been a Cary Grant fan. He sings it in a movie called Only Angels Have Wings. Youtube claims to have it, but it's only a few seconds at the end: 




BUT Youtube does have the Lux Radio Theater version at 



 with an all-star cast.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think you're all nuts. When we played "hopscotch," which is really named potsy, there were two choices for the thing you threw (the potsy): a tin-can lid folded into quarters and a skate key (who remembers those?)


I do remember skate keys And the old skates you used them for.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I LOVED pick up sticks and jacks. I found some when my boys were little, and tried to get them interested. That didn't go over well. They thought it was boring.


Those were a couple of my favorites, too. When I was doing psychotherapy with kids, pick-up sticks was one of the games they took to, prob. because their hands were steadier than mine.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> How did you pick "it?" I remember us calling out "Not it!" The last one to say it was "it." When we got mad about that, we used little games:
> 
> Eeny-meeny-miney-mo
> Fish, fish in a dish
> ...


We did all the ones you mentioned except fish, fish. Never heard that one. We would also pick the last one to the tree. Or youngest or oldest.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

graymist said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Jacks and pickup sticks -- memories of playing and hop scotch - we were always looking for a better chain for hop scotch- the person with the best chain (jewelry usually) was the one who always was expected to win. My mother gave us her old chains and some often were the perfect weight.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

graymist said:


> I do remember skate keys And the old skates you used them for.


We all wore them on strings around our necks. You never knew when you'd decide to play potsy or get your skates and get moving.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I feel for the children now who don't get the chance to use their imagination like we did.
> 
> We had so much fun making our own fun.
> 
> ...


That sounds like fun - enjoy, Shirley!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Trinket was much like tag we would hide behind trees and fences. The area we could cover would be three Huge yards with lots and lots of trees. we would have to go through the guards to to get to the goal. there was always a goal tender. It was amazing the lenghts we went to. My cousin swung from one tree to another for about 5 trees - over the opposite players. We voted and he wasn't allowed to do it any more as his mother was afraid he would break his neck. memories.


Yes, memories. We really had adventures. I remember trekkig through woods to a large stream with big rocks. We'd climb on them, climb trees. Once we found a rope hanging from a tree beside a drop of about eight feet. We'd swing on that rope out over the drop. It was so much fun! It wasn't there for long, though. My parents would have fainted if they'd seen me doing that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I think you're all nuts. When we played "hopscotch," which is really named potsy, there were two choices for the thing you threw (the potsy): a tin-can lid folded into quarters and a skate key (who remembers those?)


Who bent the can lid? They were sharp! We played dangerous games in our childhood!

I remember the skate key. Wore it around my neck for years! I loved skating. We had a street near us with a sidewalk so smooth that you could coast for blocks without even stepping over the cracks. Just rolled right over. Great fun!

I also remember singing. I distinctly remember - at about age 7 - being on the front porch of that row house I talked about, singing "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" and dancing all over the porch, grabbing the posts and swinging around. In a dream world. It was a good time to grow up. Very little frenzy in life. time to think and to dream.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> One of the ice cream trucks that would come by, Bungalow Bar, sold Dixie cups that had pictures of movies stars on the bottom of the lid. You never knew who you were going to get, but somehow I almost always got Wanda Hendrix or Claire Trevor, while my friends got Rita Hayworth and Betty Grable. We traded those, but I had to give two of mine for one of the good ones.


Oh, I'll bet that was fun. Those Dixie cups are still good! We had the Good Humor man. He was so nice. One time I had a big bandage on my hand, and he picked me up high in the air for a treat. We weren't afraid of people then.

My mom's favorite was toasted almond. I started to love it when I got a little older. I'll always take any Good Humor (vanilla ice cream with chocolate coating) that anyone wants to give me.

We'd listen for the bell and run out the door screaming, "Wait a minute! Wait a minute!" He'd stop and wait for us to get our money. 5 cents for a double popsicle, 10 cents for a Good Humor and Toasted Almond.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Jacks and pickup sticks -- memories of playing and hop scotch - we were always looking for a better chain for hop scotch- the person with the best chain (jewelry usually) was the one who always was expected to win. My mother gave us her old chains and some often were the perfect weight.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> I do remember skate keys And the old skates you used them for.


Remember when the fronts would come loose and the skate would fall off and smack your ankle. Durn - that hurt!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Those were a couple of my favorites, too. When I was doing psychotherapy with kids, pick-up sticks was one of the games they took to, prob. because their hands were steadier than mine.


Psychotherapy with kids! That's so interesting to me because I worked with kids with emotional problems for a while - interested in psychology and kids. Any time you want to talk about that, I'm all ears! I'm sure it was very challenging work.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This is hilarious "Don't Send a Man to the Grocery Store"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> We did all the ones you mentioned except fish, fish. Never heard that one. We would also pick the last one to the tree. Or youngest or oldest.


Point to each foot in turn, saying

Fish, fish
In a dish.
How many fish
Do you wish?

Person picks a number.

Point again to each foot in turn, saying
One two three four
And you are not "it!"


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Did you really used to be a derby girl? My DIL (the one without the twins) is a derby girl. Her handle is 'Shockley'.


When we were doing battles on other threads, I saw the lefties as roller derby girls like in the '50s. I am osteoporotic and I think I have no future as a roller derby girl literally.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> We all wore them on strings around our necks. You never knew when you'd decide to play potsy or get your skates and get moving.


   :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> When we were doing battles on other threads, I saw the lefties as roller derby girls like in the '50s. I am osteoporotic and I think I have no future as a roller derby girl literally.


Me, too. I read one thing that made a lot of sense. It said the most important thing to remember if you have osteoporosis is:
Don't fall!

The day I found out I had it, I went home, slipped on leaves, fell on my derriere on the concrete! Luckily nothing broke - a good wake-up call, though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> When we were doing battles on other threads, I saw the lefties as roller derby girls like in the '50s. I am osteoporotic and I think I have no future as a roller derby girl literally.


 Double thread. In this case, double embarrassment!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

A few of my quilts


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Funny Funny. She made me laugh. Where is she from? Her accent went well with her material. And yes we all wear pashminas in NYC. They sell them in all colors for five bucks on the streets.


My dil gave all of us gals pashminas to wear at her wedding. Well, I think that's the only time any of us wore them. Pashminas aren't real big in Omaha.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> With or without zippers? :XD: I think she's from one of the Carolinas.


Ahahahahaha! Good one! I want one with a zipper! I'll just wear it as pants.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Two of my round robin quits


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Well off to find 24 red bandanas for my dd class for field day in Monday. 
Vet was very pleased with cat and his weight. Down to 13.5 pounds. 

Meet friend to get tent so dd can use it in classroom on Tuesday

Hopefully today she will have me what I need to finish for her class's Father's Day gifts.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Anyone, besides me, remember "Red-light, green-light" or "Kick the can"?


Ah, yes! Red light, green light. Don't forget Simon Says or Red Rover, Red Rover. I passed all of these to my kids and neighbor kids. They loved them as we did.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> We all wore them on strings around our necks. You never knew when you'd decide to play potsy or get your skates and get moving.


I always lost my key and had to ask my sister to use hers. :-(


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> A few of my quilts


Awesome! They are beautiful! I made a few small quilts as gifts. I don't have any for myself. My grandson uses the one I made for his Daddy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> A few of my quilts


Beautiful, sjrNC!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Two of my round robin quits


Beautiful! If they were round robin, did you have a color theme? They're very well matched. I assumed with round robin, you'd have a big variety.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Well off to find 24 red bandanas for my dd class for field day in Monday.
> Vet was very pleased with cat and his weight. Down to 13.5 pounds.
> 
> Meet friend to get tent so dd can use it in classroom on Tuesday
> ...


You have such great talent! I love your work!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes we have specific directions and some like me are very specific. The fall one was a pattern I had and they had to make me the blocks.

The other one was fabric I had for another project, although the instructions were to supply a fabric and u needed to use colors from that fabric. Most people do a good job following directions.

Our last one, some did not use the colors I wanted, because she didn't read my instructions, so it will go on back. It was totally not the colors I wanted so this one will state in all caps to only use the fabric I supply.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks I really don't quilt that much any more. Need to do some more, have lots of fabric and work at a quilt store one day a week. 

Oh well off to find bandanas


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Who bent the can lid? They were sharp! We played dangerous games in our childhood!
> 
> I remember the skate key. Wore it around my neck for years! I loved skating. We had a street near us with a sidewalk so smooth that you could coast for blocks without even stepping over the cracks. Just rolled right over. Great fun!
> 
> I also remember singing. I distinctly remember - at about age 7 - being on the front porch of that row house I talked about, singing "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" and dancing all over the porch, grabbing the posts and swinging around. In a dream world. It was a good time to grow up. Very little frenzy in life. time to think and to dream.


Usually it was mommy or daddy who bent the lid, but I did it from time to time. They're only sharp with certain can-openers; I guess we had the good kind.

There were days I wouldn't get out of my skates. I wonder whether those are still made, or are they all shoe-skates these days.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Psychotherapy with kids! That's so interesting to me because I worked with kids with emotional problems for a while - interested in psychology and kids. Any time you want to talk about that, I'm all ears! I'm sure it was very challenging work.


The challenge was dealing with the parents. They were very impatient to see change in their kids, but when you bring him once a week for 45 mins. and then take him home and treat him exactly as you've been treating, there's no way things can move fast.

Maybe another time we can talk about this. It takes me so long to say anything, and I have a busy day ahead.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> A few of my quilts


How beautiful they all are! I love the first one especially - the colors are my colors, and the words are great ones.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Since you're Bluejay21, we should name you our resident Bird Expert! Have fun at the library - one of the best places to be!


I am by no means an expert. I know very little about birds. I used to draw, them, however, when I was young. But that kind of activity was frowned upon in my house, so I never developed the talent. I would like to know more about the birds around my house. Oh, to be young again with all the wisdom I have now. I certainly would have chosen different paths. That said, life has not been all that bad. I have a kind and considerate husband, two fine children, and two wonderful little dogs.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

sjrNC, your quilts are marvelous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

alcameron said:


> What I want to know is this:
> How do you people manage to get any knitting done? This (KP) is fun, but I can't knit at the same time. Not enough hands. And read the paper. And get the news. And prepare meals. And walk the dogs. And exercise. And host your knitting group. And do your volunteer stints. And go to doctor's appointments. Which brings me to a colonoscopy, which I shall have next week.


I'm with you there. By the time I have my breakfast, read the paper, do the crossword, walk the dogs, make dinner, read KP, etc., there isn't much time left. I knit only in the evenings, and then only if I am not too tired. I am painting my bedroom right now, which has been an ongoing project for some time. I chose the paint and then didn't like it when it was on the wall. I want the wall to be two colours and didn't like either one. I mixed up some paint for the top but put too much blue in it. I now have got the bottom paint the colour I like and have got two walls done. I have a small house so there is not much room to put the furniture while I paint, so I have to move things around. I am hoping to finish the bottom half of the walls today and mix some paint for the top. I am so looking forward to seeing it finished. But for an old lady, it is hard work. If I didn't like painting I wouldn't do it. I just don't have the energy or stamina I once had. By the time I had finished yesterday and walked to dogs, I was good for very little. But I still had to put dinner on the table. I need a wife, that is what I need.

I am surprised at how many pages this thread has run to. No wonder I never get anything done. I love reading all your posts. It is so nice to have such pleasant chit-chat.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found some pictures of the moose that visted our cottage for those who don't live in Moose Country -See the post at the beginning of this thread. Both were at our cottage each year when we got home from Arizona.


When we were in Newfoundland a couple of years ago we were constantly being warned to watch out to moose. We were there for 12 days and saw only about three. Fortunately, we saw them in daylight, as there were so many stories of them just appearing in the road at night with the attendant consequences. Some bright spark in Newfoundland introduced them some years ago and now they are overrun with them. I don't know if they can go and shoot them (I hope not, I am against hunting) but they certainly have a big problem.

When we were on New Brunswick a couple of moose crossed the road just ahead of us and then turned as if to say, "Well, now you've seen us, take a picture why don't ya." Once I had taken the picture they disappeared into the bush. It was amazing how such large animals could just so completely disappear.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen quite a few of her clips; I love her humour. Our New York fashionistas might like this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> A few of my quilts


Knocks my socks off. They are exquisite! Beautifully made. Is your daughter a teacher?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Two of my round robin quits


Beautiful! Each square requires a good long look. How long does it take you to make a quilt? Do you design them or work from a pattern? As you can see, I have no experience.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Well off to find 24 red bandanas for my dd class for field day in Monday.
> Vet was very pleased with cat and his weight. Down to 13.5 pounds.
> 
> Meet friend to get tent so dd can use it in classroom on Tuesday
> ...


Now I know -teaches elementary school. Field Day coming upp - how I remember those!

She's lucky to have you to help her - I'm sure the kids love the projects! I taught first grade - still miss it.

The quilt for her friend is also lovely. I love the colors - it all says happy!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ah, yes! Red light, green light. Don't forget Simon Says or Red Rover, Red Rover. I passed all of these to my kids and neighbor kids. They loved them as we did.


Simon Says is so much fun. I remember playing as an adult with a very clever and quick Simon. He had us all doubled over laughing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ahahahahaha! Good one! I want one with a zipper! I'll just wear it as pants.


 :lol: :lol:

I bought what I thought was a scarf. It was huge. Since I'm barely 5 feet tall, it was all but useless to me. It was long and wide - I think maybe it was a pashmina. It was beautiful, but I couldn't control the thing! I gave it to my daughter.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Usually it was mommy or daddy who bent the lid, but I did it from time to time. They're only sharp with certain can-openers; I guess we had the good kind.
> 
> There were days I wouldn't get out of my skates. I wonder whether those are still made, or are they all shoe-skates these days.


Once in a great while I'll see them at a yard sale, but the price is usually pretty high. Apparently they are collectors items here.
I imagine that was a can-opener without gears. My dad used to open cans with his pocket knife.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Thanks I really don't quilt that much any more. Need to do some more, have lots of fabric and work at a quilt store one day a week.
> 
> Oh well off to find bandanas


Those are wonderful. I like the last one allot. My mom used to quilt allot til she had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands. Unfortunately that was right when she was doing one for me :-( . I cannot convince her to do it on the sewing machine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Yes we have specific directions and some like me are very specific. The fall one was a pattern I had and they had to make me the blocks.
> 
> The other one was fabric I had for another project, although the instructions were to supply a fabric and u needed to use colors from that fabric. Most people do a good job following directions.
> 
> Our last one, some did not use the colors I wanted, because she didn't read my instructions, so it will go on back. It was totally not the colors I wanted so this one will state in all caps to only use the fabric I supply.


I'd think if you make those intricate quilts, you'd better be able to follow directions. I think I"ll look into ideas for small quilts - hadn't thought of that. Of course, I still have six blankets promised.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> How beautiful they all are! I love the first one especially - the colors are my colors, and the words are great ones.


I agree with you on both points!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I am by no means an expert. I know very little about birds. I used to draw, them, however, when I was young. But that kind of activity was frowned upon in my house, so I never developed the talent. I would like to know more about the birds around my house. Oh, to be young again with all the wisdom I have now. I certainly would have chosen different paths. That said, life has not been all that bad. I have a kind and considerate husband, two fine children, and two wonderful little dogs.


Yes - the path not taken. I guess there are always things we could have done but didn't. I'd like to think it's never too late.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I just visited "There are no words" under Pictures. It was a total riot. Go if you need a laugh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The challenge was dealing with the parents. They were very impatient to see change in their kids, but when you bring him once a week for 45 mins. and then take him home and treat him exactly as you've been treating, there's no way things can move fast.
> 
> Maybe another time we can talk about this. It takes me so long to say anything, and I have a busy day ahead.


I understand. I should be getting ready for a trip instead of indulging this very entertaining pleasure of reading these posts.

Since I worked in a school, we saw the same thing with parents. I felt sorry for them because they had such a difficult situation, all day every day. The teacher I worked with was brilliant. She seemed to have such an intuition about what each child needed. She did a lot of good, and they loved her.

I was the parapro then - loved that job. Best job in the world - class encourager! When I taught it was in first grade with what is now called "typical" children.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What I want to know is this:
> How do you people manage to get any knitting done? This (KP) is fun, but I can't knit at the same time. Not enough hands. And read the paper. And get the news. And prepare meals. And walk the dogs. And exercise. And host your knitting group. And do your volunteer stints. And go to doctor's appointments. Which brings me to a colonoscopy, which I shall have next week.


Same here. As for a colonoscopy - I have a bit of good news. I'm having one in August - so after yours, you can think about how lucky you are that it's done! And how I'm still looking forward (hah!) to it. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Graymist mentioned that her mother didn't want to make a quilt on the sewing machine. Are they still handmade? I have a sewing machine - I don't like it and it doesn't like me. Handsewing is relaxing but takes a long time.

What's the preferred method?


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually today it is my husband's follow up from his surgery 3 years ago. He was given an Aortic Valve replacement and a Mitral Valve replacement - (scary) so this is a follow up with the 'surgeon who did the operation. We see him once a year. My tests start next week and he is also having a lower gi on the 6th so I won't be around much for the next month. Maybe in the evenings. KP is a stress reliever (usually) and that is why I have given up the workshops for now. Life seems to be getting in the way a bit.


I hope your husband got a good report.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> A few of my quilts


Your quilts are beautiful!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

back from getting the bandanas, only 3 stops but only had to go to two stores to get them. Luckily the first one had 17 and they were cheaper! the other store had the same ones but with a fancy label for more! Oh well, got them that is all that matters!

Isn't that what mothers are for to run errands for DD! She is a great girl!

The first quilt is my favorite too! I really like to do appliqué, had the top done for quite a while, until I found someone to quilt it for me! She custom quilted it by machine! If she hadn't done it, it would still just be a top! LOL! 
I am lucky as I have a long arm quilter that does a great job on quilting. 

Speaking of colonoscopy, need to schedule one for next month, they called to remind me!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Graymist mentioned that her mother didn't want to make a quilt on the sewing machine. Are they still handmade? I have a sewing machine - I don't like it and it doesn't like me. Handsewing is relaxing but takes a long time.
> 
> What's the preferred method?


I am not a purest, so mine are done on the sewing machine! If I didn't have them quilted most would never get finished. I figure that if those ladies back in the olden days had had machines they would have used them! Just my thought!

Most of the ladies who come in the store machine piece and have someone machine quilt their top.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Speaking of colonoscopy, need to schedule one for next month, they called to remind me!


Mine was actually due last year, and I ignored the reminder in the hope that if I waited long enough I'd be too old to have it done!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> A few of my quilts


They are beautiful! It is such a wonderful craft, or art. Your quilts remind me of the quilting of a friend of mine. you are very talented.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Graymist mentioned that her mother didn't want to make a quilt on the sewing machine. Are they still handmade? I have a sewing machine - I don't like it and it doesn't like me. Handsewing is relaxing but takes a long time.
> 
> What's the preferred method?


For me it depends. Most of mine are machine quilted. Usually when it's going to get a lot of use. They just seem sturdier to me.

I still hand quilt some smaller ones. I have won a blue ribbon at our state fair with a hand quilted crib quilt that I did and a yellow for a hand quilted applique wall hanging.


----------



## Niele da Kine (May 1, 2013)

We have a big quilting group here in town that meets every week. There's about thirty some odd folks who show up, I'm not sure if it's the quilting or the cakes and cookies that bring them all in, though. Some folks set their project on the table in front of them, get coffee and cookies then just chat until it's time for lunch. They occasionally poke their project, but generally not seriously. Sometimes folks just show up and "oops, I forgot my quilt" have coffee, cookies and chat and nobody cares. However, a LOT of quilts do get made there. 

Probably about 80% of the quilts are made on machines, the remaining hand made ones are primarily "Hawaiian" style quilts, although a few hand stitched patchwork/American style quilts are being made, too.

We also have all sorts of other projects in progress, it's not all just quilting. There are a lot of knitters and crocheters, some weavers, some spinners and folks sewing things other than quilts. It's heavily skewed towards females, but there's a few males that show up on a regular basis. One primarily sews on a machine, he was making clothes, now he's making quilts. One of the guys is weaving orchid baskets out of telephone wire although he usually crochets or weaves.

There are other quilting groups around which are not as open minded about crafts other than quilting. Some of them are either pro-sewing machine or anti-sewing machines, but I don't go to those groups. They would disapprove of me since my quilting is more applique than true quilting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I am not a purest, so mine are done on the sewing machine! If I didn't have them quilted most would never get finished. I figure that if those ladies back in the olden days had had machines they would have used them! Just my thought!
> 
> Most of the ladies who come in the store machine piece and have someone machine quilt their top.


Oh, that's interesting. So gone are the days of ladies sitting around a quilt and working on it? That seems manageable - if someone else quilts it. I like that idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Mine was actually due last year, and I ignored the reminder in the hope that if I waited long enough I'd be too old to have it done!


Not yet! I think they stop at 80?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> For me it depends. Most of mine are machine quilted. Usually when it's going to get a lot of use. They just seem sturdier to me.
> 
> I still hand quilt some smaller ones. I have won a blue ribbon at our state fair with a hand quilted crib quilt that I did and a yellow for a hand quilted applique wall hanging.


Thanks for the info. I would have to start small, that's for sure. Congratulations on the medals!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Throwing a chain must be a West Coast thing. I had this conversation one day in my knitting group and they all used chains and thought I was nuts when I said that we threw a ROCK.
> Off to the gym


We used soda bottle tops.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Niele da Kine said:


> We have a big quilting group here in town that meets every week. There's about thirty some odd folks who show up, I'm not sure if it's the quilting or the cakes and cookies that bring them all in, though. Some folks set their project on the table in front of them, get coffee and cookies then just chat until it's time for lunch. They occasionally poke their project, but generally not seriously. Sometimes folks just show up and "oops, I forgot my quilt" have coffee, cookies and chat and nobody cares. However, a LOT of quilts do get made there.
> 
> Probably about 80% of the quilts are made on machines, the remaining hand made ones are primarily "Hawaiian" style quilts, although a few hand stitched patchwork/American style quilts are being made, too.
> 
> ...


It sounds like fun meeting with all those people.

Appliqued quilt - I think that's what my mother made. It needs repairs - beautiful quilt with pink tulips and green leaves - all pastel.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Hawaiian quilting is lovely. I have done one, my sister loves to do it. Applique is quilting in my eyes, there are some gorgeous applique quilts, especially Baltimore Albums.

I think we all find what we like to do. Same with knitting.

I like to learn new things and ways, so am always up to a challenge, as I tell my sister, might not get the project finished, but I can probably show you how to do something!

As I said right now my challenge is to learn to Portuguese knit and also Purl Soho has a scarf done in entrelac(SP) 
that I would like to do in my daughter's wedding colors.

http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee/2012/6/17/whits-knits-just-triangles-entrelac-scarf.html


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We used soda bottle tops.


That must have been hard. Did they bounce?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Hawaiian quilting is lovely. I have done one, my sister loves to do it. Applique is quilting in my eyes, there are some gorgeous applique quilts, especially Baltimore Albums.
> 
> I think we all find what we like to do. Same with knitting.
> 
> ...


It's nice to have projects to look forward to. I'll have to look up Hawaiian Quilting. And Baltimore Albums - I'm originally from Baltimore.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

graymist said:


> I do remember skate keys And the old skates you used them for.


That was when we wore Buster Browns or Stride Rites with soles thick enough so the side pieces of the skates would hold. Never work on the Merrells and Sketchers that I wear now! Probably need to wear Timberland or Dr. Martin.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I really admire you folks who quilt. The ones you have shown are beautiful. I just don't have the patience. I tried and all I made was a cute little pot holder.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I really admire you folks who quilt. The ones you have shown are beautiful. I just don't have the patience. I tried and all I made was a cute little pot holder.


Sounds fine to me! I like to make washcloths/dishcloths. Short, lots of variety, fun! You can never have too many. Same goes for pot holders!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That must have been hard. Did they bounce?


Sure did! We also used the pop bottle tops on the sidewalk. Put one on the crack between squares and two of us stood behind the outside on either side. Then we would try to hit the top with a spaldeen (Spaulding made a rubber ball that looked like a naked pink tennis ball). One point if you hit it, two points if you flipped it upside down. First one to get to 21 points won. What did we win? The chance to be first in the next game.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sure did! We also used the pop bottle tops on the sidewalk. Put one on the crack between squares and two of us stood behind the outside on either side. Then we would try to hit the top with a spaldeen (Spaulding made a rubber ball that looked like a naked pink tennis ball). One point if you hit it, two points if you flipped it upside down. First one to get to 21 points won. What did we win? The chance to be first in the next game.


Fun! I think I know that ball. I just bought two for grandkids. They're the real good bouncers, aren't they? I like them!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Hello, I am late to the party! I meant to post the day SQM started this thread but life must have gotten in the way.

I'm Sherry a retired teacher in Wisconsin. I have three grown children and two grands that live too far away but we do get to see them about 4 times a year for extended visits. Technology is great for keeping us connected via email, FaceTime, Skype, etc. I am blessed with a wonderful DIL who sends pictures almost daily.

I have been knitting since college but had many years in there where I was too busy to do it. In the last decade it seems there has been no shortage of babies in our family or our network of friends. Most of my knitting has been for babies. I have found that people appreciate the extra effort that goes into a hand made gift.

I have been fighting illness since 2012 and have not been able to knit. Nothing physical, I expect a mental block. Lately though I have been tempted by the baby all in one sweater and need to check my stash. This would be perfect for my Grand daughter. 

I really like this message board and the friends I have made here. I would participate more in political topics but when I did it seemed the topic would disintegrate into a cat fight after 10 pages or so. No offense to cats! I think this thread is marvelous! Thanks


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Hawaiian quilting is lovely. I have done one, my sister loves to do it. Applique is quilting in my eyes, there are some gorgeous applique quilts, especially Baltimore Albums.
> 
> I think we all find what we like to do. Same with knitting.
> 
> ...


I've read about Portugese knittting in a magazine and it looked intriguing. Let me know what you think of it and was it hard to learn.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I've read about Portugese knittting in a magazine and it looked intriguing. Let me know what you think of it and was it hard to learn.


 I have done a lot of things over the years. If you would like to see some of them -- click on the link under my posts - I have spent my life teaching and doing.

Quilting is a very satisfying art, and so is knitting - so many of us do both. I hope you will visit the thread of my work if you haven't . I would love to see any crafts you have done posted on'Other Crafts' as admin prefers we sort of keep things under the proper section.

I think one of the ladies suggested I find a teacher for Portuguese knitting. right now a friend of mine, Lurker2 is teaching a Fisherman's guernsey (gansey) sweater class. They are beautiful. If and when I start up the workshops again I will certainly see if we can find a teacher.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And that's why I have trouble finishing anything. So flighty.



sjrNC said:


> Hawaiian quilting is lovely. I have done one, my sister loves to do it. Applique is quilting in my eyes, there are some gorgeous applique quilts, especially Baltimore Albums.
> 
> I think we all find what we like to do. Same with knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome Sherry. Hope you're feeling better soon. Wonderful stuff for the grands...hats & scarves, toys, blankies etc.....and before you know it everyone wants sweaters.



Sherry1 said:


> Hello, I am late to the party! I meant to post the day SQM started this thread but life must have gotten in the way.
> 
> I'm Sherry a retired teacher in Wisconsin. I have three grown children and two grands that live too far away but we do get to see them about 4 times a year for extended visits. Technology is great for keeping us connected via email, FaceTime, Skype, etc. I am blessed with a wonderful DIL who sends pictures almost daily.
> 
> ...


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Shirley your work is fantastic. I admire anyone who can thread paint, that really takes skill and patience.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> And that's why I have trouble finishing anything. So flighty.


Me as well. I have dubbed it PADD (Project Attention Deficit Disorder).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll remember that.

Incidentally, your avatar babies are adorable. How old?



thumper5316 said:


> Me as well. I have dubbed it PADD (Project Attention Deficit Disorder).


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'll remember that.
> 
> Incidentally, your avatar babies are adorable. How old?


They are now 6 mos. old and as adorable in person as is their picture. Thanks for asking! Did you see the smocked day dress I made for Miss Ellie posted in the pictures section a week or so ago?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I did see it. I love smocking, but I've never tried to do it myself.



thumper5316 said:


> They are now 6 mos. old and as adorable in person as is their picture. Thanks for asking! Did you see the smocked day dress I made for Miss Ellie posted in the pictures section a week or so ago?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> Hello, I am late to the party! I meant to post the day SQM started this thread but life must have gotten in the way.
> 
> I'm Sherry a retired teacher in Wisconsin. I have three grown children and two grands that live too far away but we do get to see them about 4 times a year for extended visits. Technology is great for keeping us connected via email, FaceTime, Skype, etc. I am blessed with a wonderful DIL who sends pictures almost daily.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Sherry! It's nice to have you here. We've been enjoying this thread so much. SQM, who started it, told us to check our guns at the door! It's been great getting to find out all we have in common. 
Join in!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I did see it. I love smocking, but I've never tried to do it myself.


Oh did you finish it? I will have to check it out. I wondered . I couldn't check - glad you mentioned it . What was the link or the name of the thread? I bet it was beautiful


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Me as well. I have dubbed it PADD (Project Attention Deficit Disorder).


I'm a member of that group. Funny - I never thought of either of you as flighty.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm a member of that group. Funny - I never thought of either of you as flighty.


 I will add my name to the list.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

SQM where are you today? Hope all is well and you are having lots of fun.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Welcome, Sherry! It's nice to have you here. We've been enjoying this thread so much. SQM, who started it, told us to check our guns at the door! It's been great getting to find out all we have in common.
> Join in!


Sherry1 is a dear friend of mine and has been for a few years. I admire her hugely. She will be a great addition to this thread. This thread was started so that we could build bridges
and it is working. Sherry welcome -- I hope you will continue joining. Actually I met Sherry on the Political threads a long time ago and we have always felt the same about things. She was smarter in a way than I was as she had the intestinal fortitude to stay away.

We have more in common than we have differences -we are women, and we are mothers, and women care about each other. I think this is a place where we can meet each other as women not antagonists. This place is starting to prove that. I am personally delighted.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Shirley your work is fantastic. I admire anyone who can thread paint, that really takes skill and patience.


Thankyou so much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sherry1 is a dear friend of mine and has been for a couple of years. I admire her hugely. She will be a great addition to this thread. This thread was started so that we could build bridges
> and it is working. Sherry welcome -- I hope you will continue joining.
> 
> We have more in common than we have differences -we are women, and we are mothers, and women care about each other. I think this is a place where we can meet each other as women not antagonists. This place is starting to prove that. I am personally delighted.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Shirley your work is fantastic. I admire anyone who can thread paint, that really takes skill and patience.


Shirley, have you ever seen the thread painting patterns in a publication called _'Inspirations'_? It's from Australia. They are wonderful!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> SQM where are you today? Hope all is well and you are having lots of fun.


How kind of you to inquire. I am here, obviously. I tutor on friday afternoons so I was in Manhattan earlier. Now I am in and trying to decide what to do with myself.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm a member of that group. Funny - I never thought of either of you as flighty.


Wait just a dog'gon minute!! Flighty?! I would prefer 'multi-faceted with decisive deficiencies.'


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh did you finish it? I will have to check it out. I wondered . I couldn't check - glad you mentioned it . What was the link or the name of the thread? I bet it was beautiful


Yup! Here is the finished product.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SQM said:


> How kind of you to inquire. I am here, obviously. I tutor on friday afternoons so I was in Manhattan earlier. Now I am in and trying to decide what to do with myself.


Need any suggestions? And were any offered would you consider them?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yup! Here is the finished product.


Beautiful, Thumper. The only sad thing is how fast children grow--I hope you put a nice deep hem in it so Ellie can wear it for a long long time.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Need any suggestions? And were any offered would you consider them?


Of course I would listen. Currently I am flinging myself off the walls.

Can you make me that same dress in women's small?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SQM said:


> Of course I would listen. Currently I am flinging myself off the walls.
> 
> Can you make me that same dress in women's small?


I'd be more than happy to let you borrow any adult pattern I have that has smocking as part of the design aspect. If you sent me your fabric I'd even pleat it for you and send it back to you so you could search out someone that could teach you the needle art. I bet I could even find some near to you that would be willing to teach you!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SQM said:


> Of course I would listen. Currently I am flinging myself off the walls.


Is anything sticking?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yup! Here is the finished product.


Oh! it is just as lovely as I thought it would be! Congratulations. She will look adorable in it. Have your started work on the Rompers? What lucky babies.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Is anything sticking?


chuckle,


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yup! Here is the finished product.


This dress is too too cute! Do you have to make two of them?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'd be more than happy to let you borrow any adult pattern I have that has smocking as part of the design aspect. If you sent me your fabric I'd even pleat it for you and send it back to you so you could search out someone that could teach you the needle art. I bet I could even find some near to you that would be willing to teach you!


I imagine it is possible to smock knitting the sameway or do you smock it by using knitting stitches?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Beautiful, Thumper. The only sad thing is how fast children grow--I hope you put a nice deep hem in it so Ellie can wear it for a long long time.


No deep hem. It fits up to 17 pounds and, as of now, she's only a spit over 11 at 6 mos. However, her pediatrician isn't worried and that's what counts. I pretty much meant it as an heirloom and I hope they will treat it as such and I'm pretty confident they will. I have a romper that I am currently making for Cole that is from a vintage pattern from the 40's. I'll post a picture of that when I'm done as well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Wait just a dog'gon minute!! Flighty?! I would prefer 'multi-faceted with decisive deficiencies.'


that's me!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I imagine it is possible to smock knitting the sameway or do you smock it by using knitting stitches?


Yes, there are definitely knitting patterns that incorporate smocking into them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> Hello, I am late to the party! I meant to post the day SQM started this thread but life must have gotten in the way.
> 
> I'm Sherry a retired teacher in Wisconsin. I have three grown children and two grands that live too far away but we do get to see them about 4 times a year for extended visits. Technology is great for keeping us connected via email, FaceTime, Skype, etc. I am blessed with a wonderful DIL who sends pictures almost daily.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to decide if you're the same Sherry from Wisconsin from a few years ago, but it doesn't really matter. Welcome.
I had about 20 yrs with no knitting because it reminded me of being on chemo. It took me that long to get that reminder out of my head so that I could pick up my knitting again. I used to be better than I'm am now, but maybe I'll catch up. It has been very pleasant here.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The Thump is very witty this evening. I am not a genius craftsperson like you are who does it all. Simple patterns with great yarns is my slogan. You were born making stuff. I am a long time hobby knitter with not the greatest fine-motor control. But your offer sounds incredible and I would be interested in taking some basic sewing classes. When I was a poor student, I made my own clothes - Jiffy patterns. So maybe I can re-learn. It was fun.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, should have read further. The other twin is a boy, and I think I knew that once.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This dress is too too cute! Do you have to make two of them?


Lord, no! My son would never consent to dressing his son in such a contraption. Cole will get a very boy-ish looking romper.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SQM said:


> The Thump is very witty this evening. I am not a genius craftsperson like you are who does it all. Simple patterns with great yarns is my slogan. You were born making stuff. I am a long time hobby knitter with not the greatest fine-motor control. But your offer sounds incredible and I would be interested in taking some basic sewing classes. When I was a poor student, I made my own clothes - Jiffy patterns. So maybe I can re-learn. It was fun.


If you can sew a straight seam and do inset sleeves you're good to go! If you have a hard time with putzy then you're SOL though.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Shirley, have you ever seen the thread painting patterns in a publication called _'Inspirations'_? It's from Australia. They are wonderful!


I likely have as I surfed the net over the years quite a lot.

When I started in 2000 there were very few quilt artists and when I entered anything it was said 'behind my back' that it wasn't a 'real quilt. We used to have a huge auction of quilts from across Canada in Calgary and the proceeds would to to BreastCancer support. My little quilts did very well and soon there were no more remarks. Anything new is open to criticism. I have a lot of friends in the quilting world - although have lost track of quite a few of them.
============================
I am going to post some pictures of my (grin) beautiful Canadian rockies as a thankyou all for joining this new thread. Especially to SQM who opened it and WCK who suggested it in the first place.

Would one of you pass that on to her WCK if one of you would, if you think of it. She lived not far from where I lived so these pictures will be familiar to her. I believe she might have posted here.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SQM said:


> The Thump is very witty this evening. I am not a genius craftsperson like you are who does it all. Simple patterns with great yarns is my slogan. You were born making stuff. I am a long time hobby knitter with not the greatest fine-motor control. But your offer sounds incredible and I would be interested in taking some basic sewing classes. When I was a poor student, I made my own clothes - Jiffy patterns. So maybe I can re-learn. It was fun.


If you are willing I'm more than willing to pass it on and find someone who can teach you. Dresses aren't the only thing that can be smocked.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm trying to decide if you're the same Sherry from Wisconsin from a few years ago, but it doesn't really matter. Welcome.
> I had about 20 yrs with no knitting because it reminded me of being on chemo. It took me that long to get that reminder out of my head so that I could pick up my knitting again. I used to be better than I'm am now, but maybe I'll catch up. It has been very pleasant here.


Al I am so glad you are joining us. Maybe more and more will and we will learn that we are all individuals and have more in commom than we thought


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> If you are willing I'm more than willing to pass it on and find someone who can teach you. Dresses aren't the only thing that can be smocked.


Am I correct that you would use the yarn as a thread or would you use the cotton you do on fabric? Hmmmm


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> No deep hem. It fits up to 17 pounds and, as of now, she's only a spit over 11 at 6 mos. However, her pediatrician isn't worried and that's what counts. I pretty much meant it as an heirloom and I hope they will treat it as such and I'm pretty confident they will. I have a romper that I am currently making for Cole that is from a vintage pattern from the 40's. I'll post a picture of that when I'm done as well.


A 40's romper? It sounds amazing already. That is what my twin must have worn. Looking forward to seeing it. Would you use vintage fabric?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> OK, should have read further. The other twin is a boy, and I think I knew that once.


I could have written "I think I knew that once.[/quote]. That is my latest cognitive function glitch.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> If you are willing I'm more than willing to pass it on and find someone who can teach you. Dresses aren't the only thing that can be smocked.


I would need to begin from the beginning. It has been over 40 years since I sewed anything.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yup! Here is the finished product.


That is the sweetest thing. Do you plan to make another one, or do those delicious twins have to share?

Okay, one's a boy. Never mind.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SQM said:


> A 40's romper? It sounds amazing already. That is what my twin must have worn. Looking forward to seeing it. Would you use vintage fabric?


I found a poly/cotton medium blue and it's going to have a poly/cotton red gingham for the contrast. I'll post a pix when I'm done. It has no elastic which I think is perfect for summer wear for a baby in diapers. Mitigates any diaper rash problems.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SQM said:


> I would need to begin from the beginning. It has been over 40 years since I sewed anything.


Phtttt...it's like riding a bike.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Am I correct that you would use the yarn as a thread or would you use the cotton you do on fabric? Hmmmm


All of the above. It depends on the effect you are wanting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just not a 'focused' person. One thought leads to another and I'm off. Thanks for the kind words.



bonbf3 said:


> I'm a member of that group. Funny - I never thought of either of you as flighty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Wait just a dog'gon minute!! Flighty?! I would prefer 'multi-faceted with decisive deficiencies.'


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm loving the return to classic baby styles, no doube inspired by Prince George.



thumper5316 said:


> Lord, no! My son would never consent to dressing his son in such a contraption. Cole will get a very boy-ish looking romper.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

My neighbor just called to tell me to keep our dogs in or supervise when I let them out in their area. She was outside on her deck when a huge raccoon came out from under the deck and started walking towards her. She screamed and he ran away, but she said it was bigger than our larger dog (not too big--25 pounds about). She called Vector Control and they're coming out to set traps. The fact that it was out and about during the day isn't a good sign. We've had raccoons and possums around forever. My husband had to go next door several years ago because her husband was out of town and her dog deposited a dead possum on her new cream carpet. Another time her husband was battling a raccoon with a broom at night right next to our fence. The problem was that he had just jumped out of the spa to engage in the battle. We have a bright motion-activated light on that side of the house and I happened to be out there. Not a good scene!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm just not a 'focused' person. One thought leads to another and I'm off. Thanks for the kind words.


Personally, I don't think it has anything to do with, as you term, "focus". Would one tell a painter whose inspiration moved from one painting to another as being 'unfocused'? I highly doubt it. It's only that our medium is not paint. Doesn't negate the fact that we are being individually creative.

This also relates to yarn/fabric stash. My friends who are painters have never been told that they have enough paint. Why would someone tell me, whose medium is yarn or fabric, that I have enough yarn or fabric? Huh??


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> All of the above. It depends on the effect you are wanting.


Have you done yarn on yarn? If so, if and when I start the workshops maybe we an talk about you teaching a class.

Little dress , or jacket or anything you wish. just a thought.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yikes! Don't know what to expect.

You should have been around the day I found a snake fishing in my goldfish pond....and the heron...and who knows what else?



alcameron said:


> My neighbor just called to tell me to keep our dogs in or supervise when I let them out in their area. She was outside on her deck when a huge raccoon came out from under the deck and started walking towards her. She screamed and he ran away, but she said it was bigger than our larger dog (not too big--25 pounds about). She called Vector Control and they're coming out to set traps. The fact that it was out and about during the day isn't a good sign. We've had raccoons and possums around forever. My husband had to go next door several years ago because her husband was out of town and her dog deposited a dead possum on her new cream carpet. Another time her husband was battling a raccoon with a broom at night right next to our fence. The problem was that he had just jumped out of the spa to engage in the battle. We have a bright motion-activated light on that side of the house and I happened to be out there. Not a good scene!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good thoughts. Thanks.



thumper5316 said:


> Personally, I don't think it has anything to do with, as you term, "focus". Would one tell a painter whose inspiration moved from one painting to another as being 'unfocused'? I highly doubt it. It's only that our medium is not paint. Doesn't negate the fact that we are being individually creative.
> 
> This also relates to yarn/fabric stash. My friends who are painters have never been told that they have enough paint. Why would someone tell me, whose medium is yarn or fabric, that I have enough yarn or fabric? Huh??


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Am I correct that you would use the yarn as a thread or would you use the cotton you do on fabric? Hmmmm


I have a pattern that has knit 'stocking' as part of the pattern. Interested?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SQM said:


> A 40's romper? It sounds amazing already. That is what my twin must have worn. Looking forward to seeing it. Would you use vintage fabric?


You have a twin? Seriously? I am learning so much about them. I am very interested in your thoughts.

For Cole's romper, no, the fabric is not vintage. However, I have a smocked baptismal outfit that I made years ago. It has a smocked gown with slip, bonnet, and booties made from vintage white voile dotted Swiss that I found in a shop many years ago. To date (no surprise), there are no takers for the Baptismal ensemble. But, if there are no takers, my youngest will get it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have a pattern that has knit 'stocking' as part of the pattern. Interested?


Right now we are waiting for some test results and also thinking about a major move if things are okay. I will start the workshops once we know what we are doing. I have put your name down and will contact you if I am able to start the workshops again. It would be something that would be popular, I think. You do wonderful work.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SQM said:


> . That is my latest cognitive function glitch.


I think there's a diagnosis for that.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Have you done yarn on yarn? If so, if and when I start the workshops maybe we an talk about you teaching a class.
> 
> Little dress , or jacket or anything you wish. just a thought.


Depends...PM me and we'll talk.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Wait just a dog'gon minute!! Flighty?! I would prefer 'multi-faceted with decisive deficiencies.'


How about multi-faceted with extensively researched decision-making practices. ???? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yup! Here is the finished product.


So pretty - the material is perfect for the style.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm trying to decide if you're the same Sherry from Wisconsin from a few years ago, but it doesn't really matter. Welcome.
> I had about 20 yrs with no knitting because it reminded me of being on chemo. It took me that long to get that reminder out of my head so that I could pick up my knitting again. I used to be better than I'm am now, but maybe I'll catch up. It has been very pleasant here.


Those associations can stay with you. I'm glad you're back to knitting. I'm sure you'll soon be as good with it as you used to be.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> If you can sew a straight seam and do inset sleeves you're good to go! If you have a hard time with putzy then you're SOL though.


putzy?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I likely have as I surfed the net over the years quite a lot.
> 
> When I started in 2000 there were very few quilt artists and when I entered anything it was said 'behind my back' that it wasn't a 'real quilt. We used to have a huge auction of quilts from across Canada in Calgary and the proceeds would to to BreastCancer support. My little quilts did very well and soon there were no more remarks. Anything new is open to criticism. I have a lot of friends in the quilting world - although have lost track of quite a few of them.
> ============================
> ...


Shirley, I didn't see WCK on the denim thread, so I sent her a PM.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I found a poly/cotton medium blue and it's going to have a poly/cotton red gingham for the contrast. I'll post a pix when I'm done. It has no elastic which I think is perfect for summer wear for a baby in diapers. Mitigates any diaper rash problems.


I think it's cooler without elastic, too. Sounds nice - can't wait to see it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm just not a 'focused' person. One thought leads to another and I'm off.  Thanks for the kind words.


There used to be an ad on tv - something about adult a.d.d.
I enjoyed it. It showed a woman at a business meeting, and you could hear 1000 thoughts going on in her head. Her boss turned to her and asked, "Anne, any thoughts?"

Enough said. Makes me smile just thinking about it. Any thoughts? Oh, yeah. One or two. :shock:


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> That was when we wore Buster Browns or Stride Rites with soles thick enough so the side pieces of the skates would hold. Never work on the Merrells and Sketchers that I wear now! Probably need to wear Timberland or Dr. Martin.


I still remember the jingle for Buster Browns
I'm Buster Brown, I live in a shoe. That's my dog, Tige, he lives there too!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> My neighbor just called to tell me to keep our dogs in or supervise when I let them out in their area. She was outside on her deck when a huge raccoon came out from under the deck and started walking towards her. She screamed and he ran away, but she said it was bigger than our larger dog (not too big--25 pounds about). She called Vector Control and they're coming out to set traps. The fact that it was out and about during the day isn't a good sign. We've had raccoons and possums around forever. My husband had to go next door several years ago because her husband was out of town and her dog deposited a dead possum on her new cream carpet. Another time her husband was battling a raccoon with a broom at night right next to our fence. The problem was that he had just jumped out of the spa to engage in the battle. We have a bright motion-activated light on that side of the house and I happened to be out there. Not a good scene!


Hilarious! What is it with men and brooms? My husband chased a mouse out of the house - then continued to chase it, trying to bang it with a broom - all the way down the driveway!
Luckily, he was fully clothed at the time. DH was - the mouse was like your neighbor, buck nekkid.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Personally, I don't think it has anything to do with, as you term, "focus". Would one tell a painter whose inspiration moved from one painting to another as being 'unfocused'? I highly doubt it. It's only that our medium is not paint. Doesn't negate the fact that we are being individually creative.
> 
> This also relates to yarn/fabric stash. My friends who are painters have never been told that they have enough paint. Why would someone tell me, whose medium is yarn or fabric, that I have enough yarn or fabric? Huh??


Why Thumpbunny - I don't think I've ever seen you climb up on your soapbox before! I agree - good point. Never thought of that before.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> I still remember the jingle for Buster Browns
> I'm Buster Brown, I live in a shoe. That's my dog, Tige, he lives there too!"


Oh yes! I'd forgotten that one.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

Designer, The pictures are beautiful. The first one looks like a painting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Am I correct that you would use the yarn as a thread or would you use the cotton you do on fabric? Hmmmm


I would guess that you can get a smocking effect using the tuck stitch. There seem to be a lot of videos on Youtube demonstrating it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> A few of my quilts


They're all beautiful, but the one with your daughter's hand prints is a real treasure. Such a special gift for her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The Rockies are always magnificent; I never got tired of looking at them. We used to live in the foothills, west of Cochrane, Alberta and had a perfect view unless there was a heavy storm. I loved watching the thunder storms rolling in from the mountains.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

graymist said:


> Designer, The pictures are beautiful. The first one looks like a painting.


Aren't they amazing? I didn't know you could even do that until I saw Shirley's work.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> They're all beautiful, but the one with your daughter's hand prints is a real treasure. Such a special gift for her.


thanks, it was from her first year of teaching! That group is now in 5th grade and will move on to middle school.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How about multi-faceted with extensively researched decision-making practices. ???? :-D :-D :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

graymist said:


> Designer, The pictures are beautiful. The first one looks like a painting.


I look out my window from my room and see them every clear day. The snow is slowly melting off the peaks. They are so beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Rockies are always magnificent; I never got tired of looking at them. We used to live in the foothills, west of Cochrane, Alberta and had a perfect view unless there was a heavy storm. I loved watching the thunder storms rolling in from the mountains.


What a view you get there! We drive out there quite often. I thought you lived in that area. Where you are now is pretty nice and the weather is sure better!

We drive to Banff for lunch quite often and have a picnic on the Vermillion Lake Road and sit and drink in the sight of Mt. Rundle. I feel the stress just leaving after about 5 minutes. It is my favorite view in the world.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I look out my window from my room and see them every clear day. The snow is slowly melting off the peaks. They are so beautiful.


So nice to have a view like that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Aren't they amazing? I didn't know you could even do that until I saw Shirley's work.


Thanks Bonnie - but these are photos -I took them this past year. 
No one can match them-They are part of my history and life and to me one of the most beautiful places on earth.

I have done many quilts of the Canadian Rockies -- here is one - not any specific area.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> thanks, it was from her first year of teaching! That group is now in 5th grade and will move on to middle school.


They are wonderful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well ladies -- I am heading out for awhile. See you all later. 

Lovely summer day here and we are going out with my Son and family for a drive - beautiful day for it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

graymist said:


> Designer, The pictures are beautiful. The first one looks like a painting.


We took them last year on one of our trips. I got a new camera and couldn't wait to use it.

I have used the Canadian Rockies in my different art projects my whole life. They speak to me - and many many other people. Just like the Desert in Arizona spoke to me and it is so wonderful the many different beautiful places around the world. Each different -


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have a pattern that has knit 'stocking' as part of the pattern. Interested?


Oops. I meant to say smocking.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How about multi-faceted with extensively researched decision-making practices. ???? :-D :-D :-D


That works, too.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bonnie - but these are photos -I took them this past year.
> No one can match them-They are part of my history and life and to me one of the most beautiful places on earth.
> 
> I have done many quilts of the Canadian Rockies -- here is one - not any specific area.


That's beautiful! You are very talented.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Before my son comes for us -- I want to wish a wonderful holiday for Bonnie - I wish I was going to the Beach. Hope you can keep in touch. I am not sure when you are leaving. Have fun and take care!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Our Bonnie is off on a new adventure. Bon voyage and try to dial us up occasionally to make us jealous of being stuck in Cement City.

Designer - I cannot believe a human made that quilt. You are an amazing crafter. A Midas.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How difficult is it to do? I haven't had luck with short rows.



thumper5316 said:


> Oops. I meant to say smocking.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I look out my window from my room and see them every clear day. The snow is slowly melting off the peaks. They are so beautiful.


I am insanely jealous of you and your views. The snow is slowly meting off the peaks. We do not have snow, apart from a light dusting on the Stirlings from time to time, but they are 300 km away. Peaks. No we do not have them either. A few in the Stirlings. Then there is that lovely body of water. Reminds me of the beautiful views we had in Tasmania. I do miss Tasmania but it really is such a hassle to sell up and move, and then there is the problem of jobs in Tassis, there are none.

So, enjoy the view for me. I can look out of the window at Greenmount Hill, but that is all it is. It is actually a fault escarpment,so not even a true hill.

I think it would be heaven to take a train trip through the Canadian Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I look out my window from my room and see them every clear day. The snow is slowly melting off the peaks. They are so beautiful.


I am insanely jealous of you and your views. The snow is slowly meting off the peaks. We do not have snow, apart from a light dusting on the Stirlings from time to time, but they are 300 km away. Peaks. No we do not have them either. A few in the Stirlings. Then there is that lovely body of water. Reminds me of the beautiful views we had in Tasmania. I do miss Tasmania but it really is such a hassle to sell up and move, and then there is the problem of jobs in Tassis, there are none.

So, enjoy the view for me. I can look out of the window at Greenmount Hill, but that is all it is. It is actually a fault escarpment,so not even a true hill.

I think it would be heaven to take a train trip through the Canadian Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Mine was actually due last year, and I ignored the reminder in the hope that if I waited long enough I'd be too old to have it done!


I hear the preparation isworse than the test! oh well. They really are a great tool for finding out if anything is happening that is not quite right. One step at a time for each of us I guess. I will be glad when his is finished though - as I don't want him to have any more surgeries if at all possible.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I am insanely jealous of you and your views. The snow is slowly meting off the peaks. We do not have snow, apart from a light dusting on the Stirlings from time to time, but they are 300 km away. Peaks. No we do not have them either. A few in the Stirlings. Then there is that lovely body of water. Reminds me of the beautiful views we had in Tasmania. I do miss Tasmania but it really is such a hassle to sell up and move, and then there is the problem of jobs in Tassis, there are none.
> 
> So, enjoy the view for me. I can look out of the window at Greenmount Hill, but that is all it is. It is actually a fault escarpment,so not even a true hill.
> 
> I think it would be heaven to take a train trip through the Canadian Rocky Mountains.


My view, when I look out of my window, is of mountains of brick and glass. I could really use that trip through the Rockies.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> How difficult is it to do? I haven't had luck with short rows.


Not difficult at all. YouTube has some great videos that demonstrate the technique. If you can knit ribbing and know how to knit two stitches together you've got the necessary skills.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Our Bonnie is off on a new adventure. Bon voyage and try to dial us up occasionally to make us jealous of being stuck in Cement City.
> 
> Designer - I cannot believe a human made that quilt. You are an amazing crafter. A Midas.


I am so glad you liked it -- I loved doing those -- never knew what I was going to end up with. If you care to. click on the bottom link below this post. Lots and lots of my work is there.

I appreciate your comment very much. I taught a lot of people how to do these and you would not believe what happened in my classes. It is one step at a time and very satisfying.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bonnie - but these are photos -I took them this past year.
> No one can match them-They are part of my history and life and to me one of the most beautiful places on earth.
> 
> I have done many quilts of the Canadian Rockies -- here is one - not any specific area.


Did you make this beautiful painting with fabric or paint?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well ladies -- I am heading out for awhile. See you all later.
> 
> Lovely summer day here and we are going out with my Son and family for a drive - beautiful day for it.


Sounds so nice - have fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I hear the preparation isworse than the test! oh well. They really are a great tool for finding out if anything is happening that is not quite right. One step at a time for each of us I guess. I will be glad when his is finished though - as I don't want him to have any more surgeries if at all possible.


I feel the same way about my DH.

Yes, the prep for c-scopy is the worst part. For the procedure, you go to sleep and wake up feeling as if no time has passed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> My view, when I look out of my window, is of mountains of brick and glass. I could really use that trip through the Rockies.


Yes, but you're in the Big Apple! Lots of people would love a trip there, too. Very different places, both exciting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, but you're in the Big Apple! Lots of people would love a trip there, too. Very different places, both exciting.


When you're here full-time, the only exciting stuff is very, very scary.

:shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> When you're here full-time, the only exciting stuff is very, very scary.
> 
> :shock:


Oh. Uh-oh.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you make this beautiful painting with fabric or paint?


It was fabric cut out and appliqued to the hand dyed background - then some of it was thread painted and in this one i think i used some acrylic paint too. The bear was completely thread painted -

Much like the embroidery machines do, but it was done by hand by stitching back and forth and using different colors. If I can find the work in progress I will post it. most of the foreground was thread painted, including the tree and shrubs.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oops. I meant to say smocking.


I would love to see it - how about posting a picture? I have you already marked down to contact you when I start up with the workshops -- depending on what transpires with the tests we are doing right now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just got back from a lovely drive with my Son and family. It is a lovely spring day here. 

Aside from that it has been a lazy day.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yup! Here is the finished product.


Absolutely adorable. It must look perfect on the darling little girl.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> If you are willing I'm more than willing to pass it on and find someone who can teach you. Dresses aren't the only thing that can be smocked.


My mother used to make hats out of checked gingham that she smocked. All the Florida ladies seemed to have them at one time.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> My neighbor just called to tell me to keep our dogs in or supervise when I let them out in their area. She was outside on her deck when a huge raccoon came out from under the deck and started walking towards her. She screamed and he ran away, but she said it was bigger than our larger dog (not too big--25 pounds about). She called Vector Control and they're coming out to set traps. The fact that it was out and about during the day isn't a good sign. We've had raccoons and possums around forever. My husband had to go next door several years ago because her husband was out of town and her dog deposited a dead possum on her new cream carpet. Another time her husband was battling a raccoon with a broom at night right next to our fence. The problem was that he had just jumped out of the spa to engage in the battle. We have a bright motion-activated light on that side of the house and I happened to be out there. Not a good scene!


We hardly ever see raccoons or possums around here any more. Not as many squirrels, either. We are so "developed" now that there is very little land where they can live in peace. Not even as many deer as we used to have, either. I have a feeling the fancy new houses have lawns and yards being treated with chemicals to the degree where the critters are being poisoned.

We are on 3/4 of an acre and about a third of the lot is left wild so the critters will have someplace to live.

When we moved here in 1978 the next door neighbor had two huge watch geese and a red chicken and the across the street neighbor had a white chicken and a duck. I came home from work one day to find a few red chicken feathers in the driveway. That was sad.

We have seen a fox now and then. I don't know whether that is why we don't see as many squirrels.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am so glad you liked it -- I loved doing those -- never knew what I was going to end up with. If you care to. click on the bottom link below this post. Lots and lots of my work is there.
> 
> I appreciate your comment very much. I taught a lot of people how to do these and you would not believe what happened in my classes. It is one step at a time and very satisfying.


I have just spent an hour wandering around and through your art portfolio. It not only invites you in it draws you in. I love the colours, the designs and also the use of white spaces. I certainly followed its welcoming call to "come in and enjoy the world you have created".

I love your comment "never knew what you were going to end up with", you let the idea develop and materialise of itself. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thankyou Eve -- It was what was the most fun -- a blank piece of fabric or paper and sometimes I would start on a summer scene and end up in winter. I do the same with my knitting -- I just love to start and find out where I end up.

Thanks for your kind words. 

There are so many talented people on these threads -- some very precise difficult work, others using their own designs, some following intricate lace, and on and on.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> My mother used to make hats out of checked gingham that she smocked. All the Florida ladies seemed to have them at one time.


Gingham is so pretty!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I am insanely jealous of you and your views. The snow is slowly meting off the peaks. We do not have snow, apart from a light dusting on the Stirlings from time to time, but they are 300 km away. Peaks. No we do not have them either. A few in the Stirlings. Then there is that lovely body of water. Reminds me of the beautiful views we had in Tasmania. I do miss Tasmania but it really is such a hassle to sell up and move, and then there is the problem of jobs in Tassis, there are none.
> 
> So, enjoy the view for me. I can look out of the window at Greenmount Hill, but that is all it is. It is actually a fault escarpment,so not even a true hill.
> 
> I think it would be heaven to take a train trip through the Canadian Rocky Mountains.


I'd love a train trip through the Canadian Rockies too. Bucket list it is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can do that and have 3 GD's. Where do I find a pattern? (Ravelry, I bet, but what's a name? ) Thanks.



thumper5316 said:


> Not difficult at all. YouTube has some great videos that demonstrate the technique. If you can knit ribbing and know how to knit two stitches together you've got the necessary skills.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I can do that and have 3 GD's. Where do I find a pattern? (Ravelry, I bet, but what's a name? ) Thanks.


You have another beautiful avatar, Damemary.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Double post. Sorry.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You Too! Looks like spring! Soon the baby birds will we at the birdfeeders.



bonbf3 said:


> You have another beautiful avatar, Damemary.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'd love a train trip through the Canadian Rockies too. Bucket list it is.


There is a wonderful train ride from Calgary or Banff - first class, domed cars, to Vancouver. Rocky Mountaineer.

Quite pricey but you have everything on the train and it is a glorious trip from what I have heard.

We drive that round about once every couple of years. If things work out the way we hope we plan on moving out to Vancouver Island which is also a wonderful place. 
=============
My son and his family just went whale watching out of Victoria and got some wonderful pictures. I just got them and will share a couple. So much nicer in the wild than in an aquarium with a small pool and a huge whale. He is an amateur photographer and they were not as close as it appears in the pictures (Thank Heavens). The Island is very beautiful - much warmer than here.

It sounds as if they are going to stop putting Orcas (killerwhales) in aquariaums. There was a program on CNN
called*Black Fish* - and it talked about Tillicum a whale that was in Victoria and then moved to one of the large aquariums in the States. He killed two people at least (trainers)- one in Victoria it was publicised as an accident here, but the aquariums never admitted a problem - it happened a second time. . If you ever get a chance to see it check it out. I just saw a re run a week or so ago.

My son and family were taken out of Victoria harbour in a raft and got very close to the whales. My gd (l0 ) called me from Victoria and was just thrilled-- she is very interested in wildlife, unusually so.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> I can do that and have 3 GD's. Where do I find a pattern? (Ravelry, I bet, but what's a name? ) Thanks.


Lordy, a pattern name? I'll have to search for it. However, don't hold your breath. The pattern is somewhere in "The Borg Collective" (aka. my sewing room) and it will take me some time to retrieve it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've decided to start searching for a l0 year old's pattern for a knitted pullover that has smocking at the top- I will do it in a fairly fine yarn as they are moving out to BC so she won't need a heavy pullover. I want to make it quite dressy. So I will likely be pming you Thumper for help if i run into problems.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There is a wonderful train ride from Calgary or Banff - first class, domed cars, to Vancouver. Rocky Mountaineer.
> 
> Quite pricey but you have everything on the train and it is a glorious trip from what I have heard.
> 
> ...


Good heavens, Designer! You post the most wonderful pictures, both of nature and of your own work. What will you make that has these whales on it? (I've been through the gallery of your own works and some of them take my breath away.)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have to admit I am getting the urge to go back to doing some wall hangings. I haven't since 2009 when my son died - I just couldn't bring myself to do any more. I haven't used my machine since then. I have been thinking about starting again but will see. 

I have do darned much yarn I hate to start buying fabric!! grin. 

I admit I can see a fabric picture in the one whale photo.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO all children are interested in animals, especially in the wild. Gives me hope. Thanks for the train tip.



Designer1234 said:


> There is a wonderful train ride from Calgary or Banff - first class, domed cars, to Vancouver. Rocky Mountaineer.
> 
> Quite pricey but you have everything on the train and it is a glorious trip from what I have heard.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't lose yourself in your sewing room. I'll hunt. I thought you had it handy. Thanks.



thumper5316 said:


> Lordy, a pattern name? I'll have to search for it. However, don't hold your breath. The pattern is somewhere in "The Borg Collective" (aka. my sewing room) and it will take me some time to retrieve it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You have another beautiful avatar, Damemary.


Bonnie, your avatar is also gorgeous. The apricot colored rose is magnificent.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I carried apricot roses when I was married 57 years ago. As you can imagine they are my favorites. My son gives me a bouquet of them every Anniversary and often on Mother's day.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone! it is 5 am here. couldn't sleep so here I am . Going to make a coffee and a dish of cereal and then knit for awhile. Will likely have a nap later on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good morning Shirley. Our bodies seem to be on the same schedule. I prefer tea.



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! it is 5 am here. couldn't sleep so here I am . Going to make a coffee and a dish of cereal and then knit for awhile. Will likely have a nap later on.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Good morning Shirley. Our bodies seem to be on the same schedule. I prefer tea.


I don't drink much coffee but like it in the morning. How are you doing today? I am knitting myself a summer cardigan as it gets chilly in the evening. You might be interested in my avatar . I did that wall hanging after we stopped going to Mesa every winter. Our summer is like the winter in Arizona -


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good choice. Mesa in winter is lovely. I don't think my body would cope well anymore with real winter.

Taking it easy today after tripping on the flagstone out side the other day. Duh.

Hope you're well.



Designer1234 said:


> I don't drink much coffee but like it in the morning. How are you doing today? I am knitting myself a summer cardigan as it gets chilly in the evening. You might be interested in my avatar . I did that wall hanging after we stopped going to Mesa every winter. Our summer is like the winter in Arizona -


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Good morning all! 
Lovely day here, hopefully it won't be too hot.
Today is my weekly day I get to play at the quilt store! 
Have to put a way items from the quilt show last week, but wonder what new items have come in.

Wishing everyone a productive day!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good morning, early birds. Drinking my coffee and getting ready for the gym.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't drink much coffee but like it in the morning. How are you doing today? I am knitting myself a summer cardigan as it gets chilly in the evening. You might be interested in my avatar . I did that wall hanging after we stopped going to Mesa every winter. Our summer is like the winter in Arizona -


What kind of yarn are you using for your summer cardigan?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Good choice. Mesa in winter is lovely. I don't think my body would cope well anymore with real winter.
> 
> Taking it easy today after tripping on the flagstone out side the other day. Duh.
> 
> Hope you're well.


I hope your body is feeling better after it met the flagstone!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My Dame, Sorry to hear that you took a tumble. All my friends are falling and breaking. Should these years be called the humpty dumpty years? Put away your stilettos and wear sensible oldster shoes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What kind of yarn are you using for your summer cardigan?


I am using sport weight - from my stash - and softer colors with blue as the basic. I like to fool around designing with color combinations. here is the work in progress


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

A lovely (finally) spring day here in Alberta. I have been just lurking, posting etc. Didn't realize how much time I spent on the workshops. I needed to take a break. I hope to get back to them once our life has settled down a lot. Right now it is good to sit and knit, read and visit the forum.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am using sport weight - from my stash - and softer colors with blue as the basic. I like to fool around designing with color combinations. here is the work in progress


Very pretty! I don't know how you do it! I HAVE TO follow a pattern.
Latergators. I'm off to the gym.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I think I will get prompter service here. I got 8" circulars to do socks. Will I be able to do the heel on this needle or will I still have to switch to dpns? I tried Eric's method but got stumped on the heel and did not want to use dpns.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think I will get prompter service here. I got 8" circulars to do socks. Will I be able to do the heel on this needle or will I still have to switch to dpns? I tried Eric's method but got stumped on the heel and did not want to use dpns.


I think they are pretty short- I use the magic loop on 40" circulars Addi Turbo. there is a lot of sock information on the workshops - 3 or 4 different classes. Go to my link below my posts and just click on one or all of them and you will get a lot of sock information.

#4, #10 - learn magic loop, #13 toe up socks ( the way I make them.)

I have never used a short circular for socks - you might have to use two straight needles for the heel, and put the top stitches on a holder. then work you sock heel back and forth and then pick up the top stitches when you finish the heel when you start the foot. There are a lot of excellent basic sock patterns on line.

I have never made socks except for dpns which I learned on and then I took the magic loop course and would never do them any other way. I also use it for anything tube like -- cowls, sleeves - and I rarely if ever use anything but fairly long circulars for regular knitting. Each of us develops our own way. It does seem that the needles you are using are pretty short though - jmo. They would be okay to make a tube so I will have to try and see how they work.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Good choice. Mesa in winter is lovely. I don't think my body would cope well anymore with real winter.
> 
> Taking it easy today after tripping on the flagstone out side the other day. Duh.
> 
> Hope you're well.


I hope you had a pleasant trip.

Though I doubt you did. You're all up so early; I only just opened my eyes, though I didn't get to sleep until after 4:30 (it would have been earlier if dh hadn't caught me at the computer and asked whether I was crazy - naturally I stayed up for another hour).

We're going to have summer here in NY today, not the nicest season.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I was hoping you would answer, Designer.

I just got all discombobulated when I tried the heel for Eric's pattern. I did a tube sock and it fit poorly. I guess I will need actual lessons. I need to see to learn. Thanks Designer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't drink much coffee but like it in the morning. How are you doing today? I am knitting myself a summer cardigan as it gets chilly in the evening. You might be interested in my avatar . I did that wall hanging after we stopped going to Mesa every winter. Our summer is like the winter in Arizona -


It's beautiful. I love the colors.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am using sport weight - from my stash - and softer colors with blue as the basic. I like to fool around designing with color combinations. here is the work in progress


I love the stashbuster's boldness. The new one looks as though it will be very different. Lovely so far.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> I think I will get prompter service here. I got 8" circulars to do socks. Will I be able to do the heel on this needle or will I still have to switch to dpns? I tried Eric's method but got stumped on the heel and did not want to use dpns.


I think CB used Eric's method to make socks - you could ask her how she did the heel. You're going back and forth for the heel so you could use another circular in the same size (length wouldn't matter in that case).

Nice to try other techniques and then work with what you like best. I still prefer dpn's because it's very rhythmic and doesn't require stitches to be realigned like magic loop or 2 circs. Holding the short circs felt awkward, but I think you do get used to it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope you had a pleasant trip.
> 
> Though I doubt you did. You're all up so early; I only just opened my eyes, though I didn't get to sleep until after 4:30 (it would have been earlier if dh hadn't caught me at the computer and asked whether I was crazy - naturally I stayed up for another hour).
> 
> We're going to have summer here in NY today, not the nicest season.


Hmmm...wanna trade? It's DS's last week of school, and as always the weather is overcast and damp as all get-out. This always happens--the kids attend Field Day and all the other fun activities swathed in jackets, sweatpants, etc


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I was up early today, for me, 7 o'clock. I've had my breakfast and am now checking the forum. I have to go to the dentist this morning to have a temporary replaced. I was walking along with my dogs the other day, chewing gum (I can walk and chew gum at the same time), when I felt a lump of something in my mouth. The temporary cap had come loose. I was hoping to get in to see the dentist before today. The cap came off Thursday, but today was the earliest appointment they had. I am scheduled to have the permanent cap put on on Wednesday. We'll see when I get there, whether the dentist will put the new cap on or just replace the temporary. My own dentist is away, apparently, until Wednesday, so his partner will be doing the work today.

I thought I had scared our wee birdie away yesterday. I felt so bad. She has built her nest in a stand of wire baskets on our deck. My husband had put a nail in the post to hang the saw blades he uses to cut up the dog food. (We feed raw and it comes in 10 lb blocks.) I thought this nail would be a good place to hang my paint brush to dry (I am painting my bedroom). I must have jiggled the rack, because the bird came flying out the other side and flew away. She was gone for about 30 to35 minutes. I really thought she had gone for good. I was so relieved when she returned. But I will feel really sad if those eggs don't hatch. It will be all my fault.

Must go and have a shower and get ready for my dentist appointment. So far the weather is not too hot today, but it may get warmer as the day goes on. I am looking forward to Wednesday when we will be having an AC system installed. I can't take the heat, and the older I get the less I can tolerate it. I fear I will be indoors for most of the next few months if the weather gets hot. I will have to get up really early to do any gardening that needs done, before the sun get up.

TTFN


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmmm...wanna trade? It's DS's last week of school, and as always the weather is overcast and damp as all get-out. This always happens--the kids attend Field Day and all the other fun activities swathed in jackets, sweatpants, etc


I'd love to trade. My favorite weather is an overcast day in summer, when temps drop 15 degrees and I don't have to escape from the son (I was just about to correct that slip, but it was too Freudian to get rid of). But I'm not a kid doing sports, so what do I know?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think CB used Eric's method to make socks - you could ask her how she did the heel. You're going back and forth for the heel so you could use another circular in the same size (length wouldn't matter in that case).
> 
> Nice to try other techniques and then work with what you like best. I still prefer dpn's because it's very rhythmic and doesn't require stitches to be realigned like magic loop or 2 circs. Holding the short circs felt awkward, but I think you do get used to it.


I knit on circulars for years and I understand what you mean. I just find that once you really get used to the magic loop it is easier for me. I knit the last pair with dpns as my sock size circulars were on another project. What I love about knitting and even the workshops -- is that you can try different methods and what works best for each of us is right for each of us.

I didn't care for the class on 2 circular needles and knitting both socks at once, although some really like it. I have done two socks at once working the cuffs on one two different, separate needles and then the heels - just putting one down until that section is finished. The workshop on 2 circs has us doing both at once and to me it was just too easy to get the yarn all balled up. I bought two circular 2.00cm needles and did the two socks separately but side by side. I found that works quite well.

So many different way to do things. What is so great about it is that we can each try different things and work out what is best for us.

WCK - I bet the west coast is beautiful today. All the blossoms will be in bloom. We have all the lilacs ready to burst and the crabapple trees are in bloom. Finally the tulips are up and it actually is spring!! yeah!.

We should know more about what is happening with us within the next month or two - so that will be nice. We will be going out for at least a visit where you are likely once our Son and family get settled.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think I will get prompter service here. I got 8" circulars to do socks. Will I be able to do the heel on this needle or will I still have to switch to dpns? I tried Eric's method but got stumped on the heel and did not want to use dpns.


I have fat little fingers with arthritic joints. I can't use short needles with the short little points at all.

I use a 40" ChiaoGoo lace tip size 1 needle to do toe up socks two at a time. If I get into a bind I reread the workshops Darowil offered (one for magic loop and one using two shorter needles) to find my answer. These workshops are closed to new entries now, but the information on both is immensely valuable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'd love to trade. My favorite weather is an overcast day in summer, when temps drop 15 degrees and I don't have to escape from the son (I was just about to correct that slip, but it was too Freudian to get rid of). But I'm not a kid doing sports, so what do I know?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DPN's have conquered me twice before. I need to finish WIPs and find some courage to try again.



Designer1234 said:


> I knit on circulars for years and I understand what you mean. I just find that once you really get used to the magic loop it is easier for me. I knit the last pair with dpns as my sock size circulars were on another project. What I love about knitting and even the workshops -- is that you can try different methods and what works best for each of us is right for each of us.
> 
> I didn't care for the class on 2 circular needles and knitting both socks at once, although some really like it. I have done two socks at once working the cuffs on one two different, separate needles and then the heels - just putting one down until that section is finished. The workshop on 2 circs has us doing both at once and to me it was just too easy to get the yarn all balled up. I bought two circular 2.00cm needles and did the two socks separately but side by side. I found that works quite well.
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was hoping you would answer, Designer.
> 
> I just got all discombobulated when I tried the heel for Eric's pattern. I did a tube sock and it fit poorly. I guess I will need actual lessons. I need to see to learn. Thanks Designer.


I'm not a sock maker, but I think I could do it. I bought 9" needles in two different sizes. I took some cheap yarn---I think it was Caron's Simply Soft or something---and I made one sock just to try it out. I wanted to try out the short needle and I wanted to use yarn that was thicker than sock yarn, just to see if I could do it. I used the pattern from "sockittome". It wasn't hard at all, so one of these days I'll make a "real" pair. Too many things on my "do" list. Maybe if you try with a little heavier yarn it might be easier. I haven't worked with light-weight yarn much at all. I'm sure you can do it, SQM.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Ol' Al for the pep talk. I am going back now to craftsy and continue with my tunisian class. I will wait awhile until I tackle socks again. I would need a tutor for the heels and toes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm not a sock maker, but I think I could do it. I bought 9" needles in two different sizes. I took some cheap yarn---I think it was Caron's Simply Soft or something---and I made one sock just to try it out. I wanted to try out the short needle and I wanted to use yarn that was thicker than sock yarn, just to see if I could do it. I used the pattern from "sockittome". It wasn't hard at all, so one of these days I'll make a "real" pair. Too many things on my "do" list. Maybe if you try with a little heavier yarn it might be easier. I haven't worked with light-weight yarn much at all. I'm sure you can do it, SQM.


I live in Alberta and have knit for over 50 years and was always nervous about socks. 3 years ago I bought some acrylic yarn Worsted weight - googled worsted weight socks on line and knit myself 2 pairs then bought some wool with acrylic yarn (worsted). I am still wearing them. Then I bought some Kroy sock yarn which is a slightly heavy sock yarn and have made about 20 pairs for family. My hubby wears his all year around.

So I would recommend finding a worsted weight pattern and learning with the heavier yarn before starting the finer yarns.

I will see if I can find my pattern and will give the link. Remember there are literally hundreds of sock knitters on KP. there are also many different types of heels. I make the short row heel on my toe up socks but I don't for top down socks. They are easier to do the heel so I would recommend using one of the basic sock patterns.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

how is your tunisian class coming along? Did you look at the link on the workshop section John Dornan-- you really should - he is outstanding and does so much more with tunisian than I have ever seen. He is a member of KP and our feature artist. workshop link is under my post.



SQM said:


> Thanks Ol' Al for the pep talk. I am going back now to craftsy and continue with my tunisian class. I will wait awhile until I tackle socks again. I would need a tutor for the heels and toes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think CB used Eric's method to make socks - you could ask her how she did the heel. You're going back and forth for the heel so you could use another circular in the same size (length wouldn't matter in that case).
> 
> Nice to try other techniques and then work with what you like best. I still prefer dpn's because it's very rhythmic and doesn't require stitches to be realigned like magic loop or 2 circs. Holding the short circs felt awkward, but I think you do get used to it.


I think WCK would know as she owns a yarn store and would have much more specific knowledge than I do. Also a great way to learn is to google for places to find information.

I also got into felting and made big big socks in pure wool and felted them -- were they ever warm. Next pair I will buy some kind of sole to put on them as the pure wool wore out quickly and acrylic or wool blends don't work.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

One of the first things I had to make when in school (in England, about age8, I guess) was a pair of socks on dpns. I didn't know there was any other way to make them until I joined KP. I made my kids some heavy weight socks for in the house a couple of years ago. I guess they will be needing replaced by now. I still have lots of time to make them for Christmas.

I am sure that hand knitted socks are wonderful, but don't you have to wear slightly bigger shoes so that they fit? I could wear them with my walking boots, but not with any shoes I have. The would be stretched out of shape.

Dentist went well, didn't charge me for the affixing of the errant crown. Go back on Wednesday to have the permanent crown put on. In England we called them caps, and I still call them that. I have to remember to call them crowns when in Canada.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I live in Alberta and have knit for over 50 years and was always nervous about socks. 3 years ago I bought some acrylic yarn Worsted weight - googled worsted weight socks on line and knit myself 2 pairs then bought some wool with acrylic yarn (worsted). I am still wearing them. Then I bought some Kroy sock yarn which is a slightly heavy sock yarn and have made about 20 pairs for family. My hubby wears his all year around.
> 
> So I would recommend finding a worsted weight pattern and learning with the heavier yarn before starting the finer yarns.
> 
> I will see if I can find my pattern and will give the link. Remember there are literally hundreds of sock knitters on KP. there are also many different types of heels. I make the short row heel on my toe up socks but I don't for top down socks. They are easier to do the heel so I would recommend using one of the basic sock patterns.


Thanks so for the advice. Been knitting for a lifetime but I have not taken many courses. So I am not sure I could pick it up as you do. Craftsy for the tunisian is okay. But the teacher throws the yarn when she crochets. I never saw that before. I pick. I was doing fine until the reverse tunisian stitch. Cannot find that vertical anywhere in the back but I will keep pluggin. Not sure if I find Tunisian so interesting. I may want to learn how to do a granny afghan. I have my mom's from 1940. Needs some repair work. But the wool is still good.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think WCK would know as she owns a yarn store and would have much more specific knowledge than I do. Also a great way to learn is to google for places to find information.
> 
> I also got into felting and made big big socks in pure wool and felted them -- were they ever warm. Next pair I will buy some kind of sole to put on them as the pure wool wore out quickly and acrylic or wool blends don't work.


I am experimenting with felting, which I've never done. I knitted something that looked like a large hat with a flat top thinking that I could turn it into a bowl. I have a front-loading washing machine. I ran it through the longest, hardest cycle with the hottest water and a load of towels I use for washing the dogs. I rather like the way it turned out, but I want more felting. Right now it's in a dishpan of hot water and I'm swishing it around. If we weren't trying to save on water, I'd run it through the machine again. I think I can get it felted more by slopping it around in the pan. I hope. If anyone has any other suggestions, please tell me what to try. 
Tomorrow I get to drink Apple juice and suck on Popsicles in prep for my colonoscopy. Poop! (Literally and figuratively)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I am experimenting with felting, which I've never done. I knitted something that looked like a large hat with a flat top thinking that I could turn it into a bowl. I have a front-loading washing machine. I ran it through the longest, hardest cycle with the hottest water and a load of towels I use for washing the dogs. I rather like the way it turned out, but I want more felting. Right now it's in a dishpan of hot water and I'm swishing it around. If we weren't trying to save on water, I'd run it through the machine again. I think I can get it felted more by slopping it around in the pan. I hope. If anyone has any other suggestions, please tell me what to try.
> Tomorrow I get to drink Apple juice and suck on Popsicles in prep for my colonoscopy. Poop! (Literally and figuratively)


Bon Chance with your colonoscopy. I never felted intentionally so I have no tips. But maybe it is like the watched pot - don't expect the felting and it will happen - like my nice white sweater.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I am experimenting with felting, which I've never done. I knitted something that looked like a large hat with a flat top thinking that I could turn it into a bowl. I have a front-loading washing machine. I ran it through the longest, hardest cycle with the hottest water and a load of towels I use for washing the dogs. I rather like the way it turned out, but I want more felting. Right now it's in a dishpan of hot water and I'm swishing it around. If we weren't trying to save on water, I'd run it through the machine again. I think I can get it felted more by slopping it around in the pan. I hope. If anyone has any other suggestions, please tell me what to try.
> Tomorrow I get to drink Apple juice and suck on Popsicles in prep for my colonoscopy. Poop! (Literally and figuratively)


Al - there are two felting workshops they are great -- I did a lot of 
felting.
#28 Felting with Gin-red, and felting - slippers. #38 slippers with Chickkie

check them out - there are lots of good ideas.

I us tennis balls in a mesh bag with the felted item. It has to be l00% wool - can not have any other type of yarn. White doesn't felt as well as darker colors. I do hot as possible, then rinse cold, then hot as possible rinse cold -- I never fill the machine more than l/3 at a time. It takes a bit but once it starts to felt it felts fairly quickly. You can felt them again just be careful the last time because it can really shrink if it is getting well felted.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Al - there are two felting workshops they are great -- I did a lot of
> felting.
> #28 Felting with Gin-red, and felting - slippers. #38 slippers with Chickkie
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have my "item" sitting on the counter drying and I think it's going to be a flowerpot. Or maybe just a bowl. I'll post a picture when It's done. I frogged a heavy old red sweater that I had made years ago and am experimenting. The yarn didn't even fade, which surprised me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Bon Chance with your colonoscopy. I never felted intentionally so I have no tips. But maybe it is like the watched pot - don't expect the felting and it will happen - like my nice white sweater.


my husband has one on Friday and I have one one sometime in July. the prep is worse than the test from the sounds of things. good luck!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks so for the advice. Been knitting for a lifetime but I have not taken many courses. So I am not sure I could pick it up as you do. Craftsy for the tunisian is okay. But the teacher throws the yarn when she crochets. I never saw that before. I pick. I was doing fine until the reverse tunisian stitch. Cannot find that vertical anywhere in the back but I will keep pluggin. Not sure if I find Tunisian so interesting. I may want to learn how to do a granny afghan. I have my mom's from 1940. Needs some repair work. But the wool is still good.


I can help you with an afghan - 2 or 3 square -- I am a lefty by I think I could give you a start anyway. There are lots of things on u tube as well.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I can help you with an afghan - 2 or 3 square -- I am a lefty by I think I could give you a start anyway. There are lots of things on u tube as well.


Thanks. Once I begin it, I will post any SOSs here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I am experimenting with felting, which I've never done. I knitted something that looked like a large hat with a flat top thinking that I could turn it into a bowl. I have a front-loading washing machine. I ran it through the longest, hardest cycle with the hottest water and a load of towels I use for washing the dogs. I rather like the way it turned out, but I want more felting. Right now it's in a dishpan of hot water and I'm swishing it around. If we weren't trying to save on water, I'd run it through the machine again. I think I can get it felted more by slopping it around in the pan. I hope. If anyone has any other suggestions, please tell me what to try.
> Tomorrow I get to drink Apple juice and suck on Popsicles in prep for my colonoscopy. Poop! (Literally and figuratively)


If you don't mind what may turn out to be a baby bowl, you could try boiling water (using a wooden spoon to agitate, NOT your hand). I have no reason to think it will work, but no reason to think it won't.

As for your procedure, _loz zein mit mazel_ (may you have luck with it).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Al - there are two felting workshops they are great -- I did a lot of
> felting.
> #28 Felting with Gin-red, and felting - slippers. #38 slippers with Chickkie
> 
> ...


What cool hats, Designer!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I am experimenting with felting, which I've never done. I knitted something that looked like a large hat with a flat top thinking that I could turn it into a bowl. I have a front-loading washing machine. I ran it through the longest, hardest cycle with the hottest water and a load of towels I use for washing the dogs. I rather like the way it turned out, but I want more felting. Right now it's in a dishpan of hot water and I'm swishing it around. If we weren't trying to save on water, I'd run it through the machine again. I think I can get it felted more by slopping it around in the pan. I hope. If anyone has any other suggestions, please tell me what to try.
> Tomorrow I get to drink Apple juice and suck on Popsicles in prep for my colonoscopy. Poop! (Literally and figuratively)


Good luck with the colonoscopy. I have been through them, and the procedure itself is really nothing. The recovery is also comfortable. What I found was the preparation was gross, but necessary. Didn't lose any weight either, darnit. Hope your results culminate in you doing a happy dance.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I am experimenting with felting, which I've never done. I knitted something that looked like a large hat with a flat top thinking that I could turn it into a bowl. I have a front-loading washing machine. I ran it through the longest, hardest cycle with the hottest water and a load of towels I use for washing the dogs. I rather like the way it turned out, but I want more felting. Right now it's in a dishpan of hot water and I'm swishing it around. If we weren't trying to save on water, I'd run it through the machine again. I think I can get it felted more by slopping it around in the pan. I hope. If anyone has any other suggestions, please tell me what to try.
> Tomorrow I get to drink Apple juice and suck on Popsicles in prep for my colonoscopy. Poop! (Literally and figuratively)


My husband has his on Friday - fun times.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Good luck with the colonoscopy. I have been through them, and the procedure itself is really nothing. The recovery is also comfortable. What I found was the preparation was gross, but necessary. Didn't lose any weight either, darnit. Hope your results culminate in you doing a happy dance.


I am familiar with the routine. Just hate tonight!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I am familiar with the routine. Just hate tonight!


 :XD: :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> :XD: :mrgreen: :twisted:


I'm home and feeling fine--just a pleasant relaxed feeling left over from the Versed and fentanylL


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Welcome back to you and your colon. Make sure you feed it. Enjoy the high.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm home and feeling fine--just a pleasant relaxed feeling left over from the Versed and fentanylL


DH starts tomorrow - exam on Friday --- Take it easy as it takes awhile for the drugs to leave. Nice to see you back I was wondering how you were doing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Welcome back to you and your colon. Make sure you feed it. Enjoy the high.


I ate a great big hamburger and a bowl of ice cream tonight. Not exactly glatt kosher, but it sure tasted good!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm curious about colonoscopies. Why are so many people having this procedure? Is it something we should all do at a certain age? It sounds really awful.

But glad that it is over for you, alcameron, and you appear to be none the worse for wear.


----------



## Jhawk213 (May 19, 2014)

BlueJay21 said:


> I'm curious about colonoscopies. Why are so many people having this procedure? Is it something we should all do at a certain age? It sounds really awful.
> 
> But glad that it is over for you, alcameron, and you appear to be none the worse for wear.


Colonoscopies are a diagnostic tool. The indications for having them done are usually due to (in the first instance) blood being found in the stool. The colonoscope camera examines the wall of the colon looking for inflammation, polyps or other growths and biopsies of the bowel wall can be taken. A lot of things can cause blood to show up in the stool.

If there is nothing to be found in the colon, then an endoscopy is usually recommended to examine the other end of the digestive system. It's the same sort of thing but the camera/endoscope is inserted through the mouth, down the oesophagus into the stomach and through to the small bowel. Stomach ulcers may bleed and old blood can be found in the stool from that.

Hope this helped.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jhawk213 said:


> Colonoscopies are a diagnostic tool. The indications for having them done are usually due to (in the first instance) blood being found in the stool. The colonoscope camera examines the wall of the colon looking for inflammation, polyps or other growths and biopsies of the bowel wall can be taken. A lot of things can cause blood to show up in the stool.
> 
> If there is nothing to be found in the colon, then an endoscopy is usually recommended to examine the other end of the digestive system. It's the same sort of thing but the camera/endoscope is inserted through the mouth, down the oesophagus into the stomach and through to the small bowel. Stomach ulcers may bleed and old blood can be found in the stool from that.
> 
> Hope this helped.


Thank you, Jhawk123. OMG. I hope I never have to have one. So far so good. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Jhawk213 said:


> Colonoscopies are a diagnostic tool. The indications for having them done are usually due to (in the first instance) blood being found in the stool. The colonoscope camera examines the wall of the colon looking for inflammation, polyps or other growths and biopsies of the bowel wall can be taken. A lot of things can cause blood to show up in the stool.
> 
> If there is nothing to be found in the colon, then an endoscopy is usually recommended to examine the other end of the digestive system. It's the same sort of thing but the camera/endoscope is inserted through the mouth, down the oesophagus into the stomach and through to the small bowel. Stomach ulcers may bleed and old blood can be found in the stool from that.
> 
> Hope this helped.


As I said to the doctor when he ordered the two procedures on the same day, "I hope they do the endoscope first or if they it the other way around, at least get a new camera between the procedures". He has a great sense of humour and replied "yes, I must make a note to that effect on your referral notes".


----------



## Jhawk213 (May 19, 2014)

Jhawk213 said:


> Colonoscopies are a diagnostic tool. The indications for having them done are usually due to (in the first instance) blood being found in the stool. The colonoscope camera examines the wall of the colon looking for inflammation, polyps or other growths and biopsies of the bowel wall can be taken. A lot of things can cause blood to show up in the stool.
> 
> If there is nothing to be found in the colon, then an endoscopy is usually recommended to examine the other end of the digestive system. It's the same sort of thing but the camera/endoscope is inserted through the mouth, down the oesophagus into the stomach and through to the small bowel. Stomach ulcers may bleed and old blood can be found in the stool from that.
> 
> Hope this helped.


Edit: The term for examining the upper digestive tract through endoscopy is 'gastroscopy' - sorry.


----------



## Jhawk213 (May 19, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> As I said to the doctor when he ordered the two procedures on the same day, "I hope they do the endoscope first or if they it the other way around, at least get a new camera between the procedures". He has a great sense of humour and replied "yes, I must make a note to that effect on your referral notes".


 :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I'm curious about colonoscopies. Why are so many people having this procedure? Is it something we should all do at a certain age? It sounds really awful.
> 
> But glad that it is over for you, alcameron, and you appear to be none the worse for wear.


I had my first one at age 51 following a breast cancer diagnosis. The doctors wanted to check out the rest of my body, so a colonoscopy was given as a part of the rest of the diagnostic tests. I've been having them every 5 years, but in "normal" people it's every 10 years after the age of 55 or 60.
I found there's an app for it now! I watched a piece on PBS once in which the reporter was trying out an experimental way of scoping. He swallowed a "pill" that contained a tiny camera and the doctors examined his colon while the camera went through. The worst part is that I think the colon has to be cleansed for whatever method will be used!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> As I said to the doctor when he ordered the two procedures on the same day, "I hope they do the endoscope first or if they it the other way around, at least get a new camera between the procedures". He has a great sense of humour and replied "yes, I must make a note to that effect on your referral notes".


Last time I did this I had both exams done. The thought of a tube going down my esophagus makes me gag, and when I was in the procedure room and the doc asked me to open my mouth, I said "no" and clamped my teeth together. That's all I remember, and they got the job done without my cooperation.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jhawk213 said:


> Colonoscopies are a diagnostic tool. The indications for having them done are usually due to (in the first instance) blood being found in the stool. The colonoscope camera examines the wall of the colon looking for inflammation, polyps or other growths and biopsies of the bowel wall can be taken. A lot of things can cause blood to show up in the stool.
> 
> If there is nothing to be found in the colon, then an endoscopy is usually recommended to examine the other end of the digestive system. It's the same sort of thing but the camera/endoscope is inserted through the mouth, down the oesophagus into the stomach and through to the small bowel. Stomach ulcers may bleed and old blood can be found in the stool from that.
> 
> Hope this helped.


Hi Hawk. I see you are really doing some traveling on KP. This thread was set up for a peaceful place for the left and right to meet and greet. No vitriol here. See ya around.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> I'm curious about colonoscopies. Why are so many people having this procedure? Is it something we should all do at a certain age? It sounds really awful.
> 
> But glad that it is over for you, alcameron, and you appear to be none the worse for wear.


In America, the doctors I know and medical studies highly recommend everyone to have their first colonoscopy at the age of fifty. It is not dependent on having blood in your stool or any other concern or symptom. If no problems are discovered, one is recommended every five or ten years depending if polyps were found. Colon cancer is usually curable if caught early enough. If benign polyps are found during the procedure they are removed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://knittersreview.com/sub_form.asp

Here's a link to subscribe to Knitter's Review


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> In America, the doctors I know and medical studies highly recommend everyone to have their first colonoscopy at the age of fifty. It is not dependent on having blood in your stool or any other concern or symptom. If no problems are discovered, one is recommended every five or ten years depending if polyps were found. Colon cancer is usually curable if caught early enough. If benign polyps are found during the procedure they are removed.


I'm 72 and the first I heard about colonoscopies was when I got talking to a man when out walking my dogs about a year ago. Then my friend, 58, had one done. My doctor has never mentioned this procedure to me, and I don't think I will bring it up. It sounds absolutely awful. So far I have had no problems in that department, so I think I will just leave things as they are. And if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Like a lot of procedures, people get scared and exaggerate stuff. In the case of a colonoscopy, the prep isn't fun but it isn't painful. Dh has had 3, and the first one showed polyps in a part of the colon that couldn't be accessed by the scope. He had the polyps removed surgically, and thankfully they were negative. One test I won't go willingly for is a nerve conduction study--the one and only one I had done 30 years ago was like getting an "electricized" fork stuck into my leg. 

Now, excuse me while I go schedule dh's routine colonoscopy--


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> In America, the doctors I know and medical studies highly recommend everyone to have their first colonoscopy at the age of fifty. It is not dependent on having blood in your stool or any other concern or symptom. If no problems are discovered, one is recommended every five or ten years depending if polyps were found. Colon cancer is usually curable if caught early enough. If benign polyps are found during the procedure they are removed.


The irses in your avatar are just beautiful. I'm glad that breeders are developing irises that bloom longer and have a pleasant scent.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> I'm 72 and the first I heard about colonoscopies was when I got talking to a man when out walking my dogs about a year ago. Then my friend, 58, had one done. My doctor has never mentioned this procedure to me, and I don't think I will bring it up. It sounds absolutely awful. So far I have had no problems in that department, so I think I will just leave things as they are. And if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Seriously, it is highly recommended on a regular basis once everyone turns 50. I'm very surprised you nor your doctor have given it any thought. You have no idea if you have problems, and if you don't check, it is usually too late to do anything about it. You wouldn't go without pap smears and mammograms would you? Or to the dentist? Or check your vital signs? Same thing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Seriously, it is highly recommended on a regular basis once everyone turns 50. I'm very surprised you nor your doctor have given it any thought. You have no idea if you have problems, and if you don't check, it is usually too late to do anything about it. You wouldn't go without pap smears and mammograms would you? Or to the dentist? Or check your vital signs? Same thing.


We just got home and there is nothing to it. The only uncomfortable problem is the day before you have to drink a special drink to clear out the intestine. It is not diffcult or painful. I would recommend EVERYONE get one.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We just got home and there is nothing to it. The only uncomfortable problem is the day before you have to drink a special drink to clear out the intestine. It is not diffcult or painful. I would recommend EVERYONE get one.


I'm glad your husband got through his procedure OK. The sedation makes you very comfortable, and you can go home and get back to normal right away. If docs want more people to have this done, they should come up with a more palatable drink. As everyone says, the prep is the worst part of the procedure.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm glad your husband got through his procedure OK. The sedation makes you very comfortable, and you can go home and get back to normal right away. If docs want more people to have this done, they should come up with a more palatable drink. As everyone says, the prep is the worst part of the procedure.


There are more than one drinks that can be used. For dh's first colonoscopy, he got a gallon-sized container to mix up. That didn't go too well, but the procedure could be done. For the next ones I requested that magnesium citrate be used-only a 12 oz bottle needed to be taken. Just ask the dr--


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

My dad had colon cancer so I am _supposed_ to get them regularly. Being in health care IT, I was in that department for the system in which had my first one. The doc was amused and told me later that I threatened him with reducing his security down to that of a cash poster if he wasn't nice.

Oh, and BTW, I have one scheduled in a couple of weeks. So, I don't appreciate all of the reminders as to how unpleasant the prep is, thank you very much!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The 'umble sloth wants to announce that she has been accepted in a playwriting program this July. "Mind The Gap", put on by the New York Theatre Workship. Felt great being surrounded by youthful, creative and hip energy. What makes the program interesting is that it is a transgenerational program - I will be working with a teenager and we each will be writing a short play about the other. At the end of the program, professional actors will read our plays.

I am amazed and thrilled that I got in. I guess the admins saw how immature I am and knew I would do well with the teens.


Thank you for your attention.

On the topic of colonoscopies - like it was said - the procedure was easy - you are not really there - only your ________________ . I liked the prep stuff - it was medieval powders that I poured into Blue Gatorade. The worst part is the s%^&&*+G. Who recorded "Cry Me A River"? I say start the ritual as early as possible so you will be fine for sleeping.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations on the playwriting program! One of dd's friends has been accepted into a playwriting thing at Smith College, she's so excited--I imagine you're on the same endorphin high. Way to go!!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

SQM said:


> The 'umble sloth wants to announce that she has been accepted in a playwriting program this July. "Mind The Gap", put on by the New York Theatre Workship. Felt great being surrounded by youthful, creative and hip energy. What makes the program interesting is that it is a transgenerational program - I will be working with a teenager and we each will be writing a short play about the other. At the end of the program, professional actors will read our plays.
> 
> I am amazed and thrilled that I got in. I guess the admins saw how immature I am and knew I would do well with the teens.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, 'umble sloth. I bet you will have a ball. You must let us in on the play once it is finished. It sounds exciting. All the best.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> The 'umble sloth wants to announce that she has been accepted in a playwriting program this July. "Mind The Gap", put on by the New York Theatre Workship. Felt great being surrounded by youthful, creative and hip energy. What makes the program interesting is that it is a transgenerational program - I will be working with a teenager and we each will be writing a short play about the other. At the end of the program, professional actors will read our plays.
> 
> I am amazed and thrilled that I got in. I guess the admins saw how immature I am and knew I would do well with the teens.
> 
> Thank you for your attention.


Congratulations, SQM...sounds like a great way to spend the summer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The 'umble sloth wants to announce that she has been accepted in a playwriting program this July. "Mind The Gap", put on by the New York Theatre Workship. Felt great being surrounded by youthful, creative and hip energy. What makes the program interesting is that it is a transgenerational program - I will be working with a teenager and we each will be writing a short play about the other. At the end of the program, professional actors will read our plays.
> 
> I am amazed and thrilled that I got in. I guess the admins saw how immature I am and knew I would do well with the teens.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on both endeavors. Seriously, the playwriting sounds like fun, and maybe you'll learn something from the teenager.

When do you start? And can you knit while you're there?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations! wish we could see the play!

Speaking of which -- I just opened a 
Conversation about color with Designer1234

It is #58 in the workshop section (link below my post here. 

Drop around and see what we are doing. It is a discussion of how you can use color in Lace, and other knitted and crochet projects. I have abut half of it posted and it will go on for a week or so - depending on my time availablity.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks to all.

It will be in July and I would not even think of knitting. " Multi-tasking is for suckers." (that fabulous woman who makes kitschy magnets, cards, etc.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Kudos for our 'umble sloth. Talent abounds. Get your kids off the streets! So happy for you.



SQM said:


> The 'umble sloth wants to announce that she has been accepted in a playwriting program this July. "Mind The Gap", put on by the New York Theatre Workship. Felt great being surrounded by youthful, creative and hip energy. What makes the program interesting is that it is a transgenerational program - I will be working with a teenager and we each will be writing a short play about the other. At the end of the program, professional actors will read our plays.
> 
> I am amazed and thrilled that I got in. I guess the admins saw how immature I am and knew I would do well with the teens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone-- We are having a really good discussion on the workshop about how to use color in your knitting and crochet projects. 

It is going so well. I would recommend that if you have a few minutes you check it out. Go to the workshop link below my post and scroll down to #59 Conversation about color -- from page one. If you are interested I would recommend you join in the questionnaire, and come back tomorrow to see how we differ and why.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SQM said:


> The 'umble sloth wants to announce that she has been accepted in a playwriting program this July. "Mind The Gap", put on by the New York Theatre Workship. Felt great being surrounded by youthful, creative and hip energy. What makes the program interesting is that it is a transgenerational program - I will be working with a teenager and we each will be writing a short play about the other. At the end of the program, professional actors will read our plays.
> 
> I am amazed and thrilled that I got in. I guess the admins saw how immature I am and knew I would do well with the teens.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the writing program! Make sure you keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

SQM said:


> The 'umble sloth wants to announce that she has been accepted in a playwriting program this July. "Mind The Gap", put on by the New York Theatre Workship. Felt great being surrounded by youthful, creative and hip energy. What makes the program interesting is that it is a transgenerational program - I will be working with a teenager and we each will be writing a short play about the other. At the end of the program, professional actors will read our plays.
> 
> I am amazed and thrilled that I got in. I guess the admins saw how immature I am and knew I would do well with the teens.
> 
> Congrats!! Way to go!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> In America, the doctors I know and medical studies highly recommend everyone to have their first colonoscopy at the age of fifty. It is not dependent on having blood in your stool or any other concern or symptom. If no problems are discovered, one is recommended every five or ten years depending if polyps were found. Colon cancer is usually curable if caught early enough. If benign polyps are found during the procedure they are removed.


Health care in Canada is a provincial responsibility and can vary between provinces. Routine screening with colonoscopies aren't done in any of the provinces that I'm familiar with. It is recommended to have regular stool samples beginning at age 50. Doctors will schedule colonoscopies based on the results of the stool samples or a family history of bowel disorders or if other symptoms are present.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> I'm 72 and the first I heard about colonoscopies was when I got talking to a man when out walking my dogs about a year ago. Then my friend, 58, had one done. My doctor has never mentioned this procedure to me, and I don't think I will bring it up. It sounds absolutely awful. So far I have had no problems in that department, so I think I will just leave things as they are. And if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Hi BlueJay,
I see you're from Langley - I'm on Vancouver Island. Hope you're having the same beautiful day I am, 24F and a light breeze.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> The 'umble sloth wants to announce that she has been accepted in a playwriting program this July. "Mind The Gap", put on by the New York Theatre Workship. Felt great being surrounded by youthful, creative and hip energy. What makes the program interesting is that it is a transgenerational program - I will be working with a teenager and we each will be writing a short play about the other. At the end of the program, professional actors will read our plays.
> 
> I am amazed and thrilled that I got in. I guess the admins saw how immature I am and knew I would do well with the teens.
> 
> ...


Congrats SQM! It sounds like a very interesting program made that much more fun by teaming up with a teenager. It would be very interesting to see how your perceptions of each other match up with your self perception.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Health care in Canada is a provincial responsibility and can vary between provinces. Routine screening with colonoscopies aren't done in any of the provinces that I'm familiar with. It is recommended to have regular stool samples beginning at age 50. Doctors will schedule colonoscopies based on the results of the stool samples or a family history of bowel disorders or if other symptoms are present.


This is probably why Canada has better health outcomes at far lower cost than the US. There's so much "testing" and "screening" that's done that's not necessary, but they make so much money for the equipment mfrs. and often for the doctors.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi BlueJay,
> I see you're from Langley - I'm on Vancouver Island. Hope you're having the same beautiful day I am, 24F and a light breeze.


Hi, west oat kitty. Yes, we are having a most wonderful day, that is if you like the heat, which I don't. I am very fair an burn easily. That is why we bit the bullet and had air conditioning installed on Thursday. It hasn't clicked in today, so far, as the house is a cool 20 deg. But later in the day it will click in when the indoor temperature reaches above 20 or 22. It was so nice yesterday afternoon. The house felt so fresh.

A couple of years ago my husband and I travelled across Canada. It was so hot in some places that I got sick from heat exhaustion. I was hospitalized and they said it was dehydration. But it lingered for quite a while. No one seemed to be able to say what ailed me, but I think it was heat exhaustion. I am hoping that that will not happen again, at least at home. I never have been able to take the heat, but as I get older it affects me more severely. Thank goodness there is air conditioning.

Years ago I felt people didn't need air conditioning in cars, but after living in Kelowna for a few years, I valued the fact that my car had AC. And now I would not buy a car without it.

Have a really wonderful day on the Island. I will be indoors for most of the day trying to finish painting my bedroom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This is probably why Canada has better health outcomes at far lower cost than the US. There's so much "testing" and "screening" that's done that's not necessary, but they make so much money for the equipment mfrs. and often for the doctors.


The stats on costs and outcomes are probably debatable, but from a purely pragmatic view, I have to agree that extensive testing increases the cost of health care. But from a personal point of view, I believe there is a good chance that early screening could have prevented my friend's death from colon cancer last year.

I'm also a realist and I don't think there is a country in the world that can afford to provide all options to everyone at public expense, so judgement calls are made in terms of what's covered and what's not. I would like to see more options for private health care in Canada, but that is a controversial subject best excluded from this thread.

In my opinion, extensive testing has a stronger relationship to concerns over liability and avoiding malpractice suits than pure financial gain.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> Hi, west oat kitty. Yes, we are having a most wonderful day, that is if you like the heat, which I don't. I am very fair an burn easily. That is why we bit the bullet and had air conditioning installed on Thursday. It hasn't clicked in today, so far, as the house is a cool 20 deg. But later in the day it will click in when the indoor temperature reaches above 20 or 22. It was so nice yesterday afternoon. The house felt so fresh.
> 
> A couple of years ago my husband and I travelled across Canada. It was so hot in some places that I got sick from heat exhaustion. I was hospitalized and they said it was dehydration. But it lingered for quite a while. No one seemed to be able to say what ailed me, but I think it was heat exhaustion. I am hoping that that will not happen again, at least at home. I never have been able to take the heat, but as I get older it affects me more severely. Thank goodness there is air conditioning.
> 
> ...


I hope your AC makes life a lot more comfortable for you. How did your painting go? I think you were probably more productive than I was today.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The stats on costs and outcomes are probably debatable, but from a purely pragmatic view, I have to agree that extensive testing increases the cost of health care. But from a personal point of view, I believe there is a good chance that early screening could have prevented my friend's death from colon cancer last year.
> 
> I'm also a realist and I don't think there is a country in the world that can afford to provide all options to everyone at public expense, so judgement calls are made in terms of what's covered and what's not. I would like to see more options for private health care in Canada, but that is a controversial subject best excluded from this thread.
> 
> In my opinion, extensive testing has a stronger relationship to concerns over liability and avoiding malpractice suits than pure financial gain.


Once you know of someone who died from colon cancer, it's hard to say to cut down on the tests. It's sad that you lost a friend that way.

I think you're right about the CYA function of the testing - it's probably more important than the additional money to be made.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm home and feeling fine--just a pleasant relaxed feeling left over from the Versed and fentanylL


Glad you made it through without undue trauma. Hope your results are what we all want them to be - clean and clear!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> The 'umble sloth wants to announce that she has been accepted in a playwriting program this July. "Mind The Gap", put on by the New York Theatre Workship. Felt great being surrounded by youthful, creative and hip energy. What makes the program interesting is that it is a transgenerational program - I will be working with a teenager and we each will be writing a short play about the other. At the end of the program, professional actors will read our plays.
> 
> I am amazed and thrilled that I got in. I guess the admins saw how immature I am and knew I would do well with the teens.
> 
> ...


Congratulations SQM!!! What a coup! Will be very interested in your progress and hope you'll keep us updated.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> The 'umble sloth wants to announce that she has been accepted in a playwriting program this July. "Mind The Gap", put on by the New York Theatre Workship. Felt great being surrounded by youthful, creative and hip energy. What makes the program interesting is that it is a transgenerational program - I will be working with a teenager and we each will be writing a short play about the other. At the end of the program, professional actors will read our plays.
> 
> I am amazed and thrilled that I got in. I guess the admins saw how immature I am and knew I would do well with the teens.
> 
> Thank you for your attention.


Any chance the plays will be recorded for posterity? If yours turns up on You Tube you will probably have a gajillion hits from your fans on KP!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Any chance the plays will be recorded for posterity? If yours turns up on You Tube you will probably have a gajillion hits from your fans on KP!


Ha. Ha. All 5 of my fans on KP.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha. Ha. All 5 of my fans on KP.


But each of us lefties has at least two personalities, according to the righties. So you can double all your left-leaning fans - I'd say you have 8 or 9.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Purl

How are you? I am making my first cashmere sweater ever. Have you ever knitted with cashmere? If so, how did you like it? It feels like other yarns to me but I was told the wearability will be different. Only alpaca felt different.

I will take the 8-9 online friends. Gladly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Purl
> 
> How are you? I am making my first cashmere sweater ever. Have you ever knitted with cashmere? If so, how did you like it? It feels like other yarns to me but I was told the wearability will be different. Only alpaca felt different.
> 
> I will take the 8-9 online friends. Gladly.


Not just friends - FANS!

I don't think I've ever made anything with cashmere, but a friend once told me she hated knitting with it because it has no stretch, the way wool does. I've made a lot of alpaca stuff, which also has no stretch, and it didn't bother me at all.

Enjoy the chance to pet your knitting.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Not just friends - FANS!
> 
> I don't think I've ever made anything with cashmere, but a friend once told me she hated knitting with it because it has no stretch, the way wool does. I've made a lot of alpaca stuff, which also has no stretch, and it didn't bother me at all.
> 
> Enjoy the chance to pet your knitting.


Have no fear. My middle will give it stretch whether it wants to or not.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Purl
> 
> How are you? I am making my first cashmere sweater ever. Have you ever knitted with cashmere? If so, how did you like it? It feels like other yarns to me but I was told the wearability will be different. Only alpaca felt different.
> 
> I will take the 8-9 online friends. Gladly.


I may not be a leftie but you can count me as one of the 8-9. I'd probably fall into the 8 3/4 slot nicely.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope your AC makes life a lot more comfortable for you. How did your painting go? I think you were probably more productive than I was today.


I'm still working on the painting. It is hard when you have to work around furniture. But I should get the second coat on the last wall and the closet today. I started putting the stencil on yesterday, but I think it is a bit blah. I will have to go over it again today and make it a bit more emphatic. The first part of the stencil, the part I have done, is in a corner where a wardrobe will go, so if it is not perfect no one will see it until we move, and I hope that will not be for a very long time.

On another note. Our wee birdie had a visitor today. He came and sat there for a while and then, when I looked, he seemed to be feeding the birdie in the nest. It is so interesting to watch the activity. It is now about 10 days since the eggs were laid, so there should be wee one soon.

It's not so warm so far today. We had a little rain overnight and they say there should be more today. Not much, though, just showers. A good day to finish my bedroom and get it put to rights.

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I may not be a leftie but you can count me as one of the 8-9. I'd probably fall into the 8 3/4 slot nicely.


You get one spot for each of the twins (the more I see that picture, the cuter they get - am I right that the girl is on the left and the boy on the right? The righthand one looks so flirty, and the lefthand one so, well, masculine).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I may not be a leftie but you can count me as one of the 8-9. I'd probably fall into the 8 3/4 slot nicely.


Thanks ever gracious Thumps!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You get one spot for each of the twins (the more I see that picture, the cuter they get - am I right that the girl is on the left and the boy on the right? The righthand one looks so flirty, and the lefthand one so, well, masculine).


You are correct that the impish looking one on the right is Cole and the flirty looking one on the left is Ellie. She's such a girly-girl already.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha. Ha. All 5 of my fans on KP.


Silly Sloth!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha. Ha. All 5 of my fans on KP.


Don't underestimate yourself. Have fun with it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You are correct that the impish looking one on the right is Cole and the flirty looking one on the left is Ellie. She's such a girly-girl already.


Even at birth, a baby's temperament is visible. I bet they'll be fun to watch as they grow.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The stats on costs and outcomes are probably debatable, but from a purely pragmatic view, I have to agree that extensive testing increases the cost of health care. But from a personal point of view, I believe there is a good chance that early screening could have prevented my friend's death from colon cancer last year.
> 
> I'm also a realist and I don't think there is a country in the world that can afford to provide all options to everyone at public expense, so judgement calls are made in terms of what's covered and what's not. I would like to see more options for private health care in Canada, but that is a controversial subject best excluded from this thread.
> 
> In my opinion, extensive testing has a stronger relationship to concerns over liability and avoiding malpractice suits than pure financial gain.


I agree with you WCK - We are a family that has been thankful for our System in Canada- however, costs are going up, and as you say, it is impossible to cover everything. Personally, I am quite willing to have private health care as a secondary after our health care system. I believe it would help the numbers needing health care and if people are willing to pay for faster care, although I wish it wasn't the case -- we have to be realistic.

As far as our coverage is concerned-- We have been recipients of the benefits of our system and no one will ever say anything against our health care as far as care we have received. If we had not had good health care the costs of his surgeries even 4 years ago (two heart valves (aortic and Mitral) by pass - 3 mri's, and many other tests as well as 45 days in the hospital would have bankrupted us in other places - it cost us nothing but the parking when I visited him at the hospital.

That also included 2 ambulance trips (we pay the highest rate for seniors so there is more coverage) even so the cost for Blue cross is l25.00 per month and nothing for Health care. We pay for it in our taxes and I don't begrudge a penny of it.

Right now Health care coverage is covering a lot of tests for both my husband and I and I am so thankful for it. We are inclined to take it for granted, but our health care system has saved my husband's life on 3 different occasions and I am glad I am a Canadian.

I believe we can have Political differences but also that there are two sides to every story as far as most things that happen.

=======
I want to thank those who joined in my Discussion of Color workshop and to let you know it was great to see you there.

I am happy with the results and I hope it was helpful

To SQM - congratulations! what an honor. It sounds like it will be an interesting time for you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The stats on costs and outcomes are probably debatable, but from a purely pragmatic view, I have to agree that extensive testing increases the cost of health care. But from a personal point of view, I believe there is a good chance that early screening could have prevented my friend's death from colon cancer last year.
> 
> I'm also a realist and I don't think there is a country in the world that can afford to provide all options to everyone at public expense, so judgement calls are made in terms of what's covered and what's not. I would like to see more options for private health care in Canada, but that is a controversial subject best excluded from this thread.
> 
> In my opinion, extensive testing has a stronger relationship to concerns over liability and avoiding malpractice suits than pure financial gain.


I'm so sorry to hear of your friends death to colon cancer WCK.

In America, we do have excellent private health care. However, although Americans have excellent options and preventive care, our costs are not regulated. Other than Medicare (care for seniors) and Medicaid (care for the very poor), our care and costs are not federally regulated. Basically, the costs are determined by the best negotiator of the pharmacies, doctors, hospitals and insurance companies.

Yet, we do have what I believe is the best doctors and care in the world. We do probably pay more than we should, but is it available and excellent. That is why there is also so much angst from the majority of Americans towards The Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) which is a federally regulated system.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your friends death to colon cancer WCK.
> 
> In America, we do have excellent private health care. However, although Americans have excellent options and preventive care, our costs are not regulated. Other than Medicare (care for seniors) and Medicaid (care for the very poor), our care and costs are not federally regulated. Basically, the costs are determined by the best negotiator of the pharmacies, doctors, hospitals and insurance companies.
> 
> Yet, we do have what I believe is the best doctors and care in the world. We do probably pay more than we should, but is it available and excellent. That is why there is also so much angst from the majority of Americans towards The Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) which is a federally regulated system.


This thread is Neutral Bridges, so let us not get into a discussion about the ACA. There are points in this post that are debatable, and if the poster intended to start a discussion let her take it elsewhere.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

My family has health insurance as a retirement benefit. Our primary is Medicare and our secondary is a major provider of health care benefits. As my husband and I have gotten older we have had some medical issues.

Our insurance has covered most of the charges for various surgeries, prescribed courses of therapy, and normal doctor visits for preventive examinations such as dermatology and vision checks including the glaucoma test.

When we receive our benefits statements from the health care provider, Medicare, and the secondary company, I am usually astounded at the amounts charged for the services. A trip to the emergency room when my husband had chest pains included an overnight stay for observation on monitors. Medicare paid $20,175.45 and the secondary paid $624.59. We were out of pocket $25.00. This does not include whatever the cardiologist charged. And this is from a medical center that is in trouble financially and ended up being bought by a larger more profitable medical complex. 

Fortunately, there was no indication of a heart attack. The diagnosis was inconclusive. But he did have pains in his chest, lower back, and shoulders. We could not ignore the issue as it could have been the beginning of a cardiac disaster.

Think of what this would do financially to a family where the patient was too young for Medicare and which did not have any health coverage. People have gone bankrupt due to the cost of medical care. 

When we receive our statements from Medicare and the secondary, we see the original charge, the amount insurance approves and pays, and the amount we expect to be out of pocket. Normally insurance pays a small percentage of what is charged. Uninsured people are expected to pay what is charged, not what Medicare "assigns" as an appropriate fee. 

What are the reasons for huge medical costs? Some I can think of:

We are living to an older age on average and as we age more things go wrong with us.

There is so much testing because of the fear in the medical community of missing something and being sued for some form of malpractice or negligence.

Malpractice awards have become astronomical and doctors pay equally astronomical fees for malpractice insurance.

Equipment used for various tests has grown more sophisticated and hugely expensive. What does a hospital pay for a state of the art MRI machine? What does an OBGYN practice pay for the latest mammogram machine?

Any thoughts on the issue? We are a group of smart, practical minded women and men with long lifetimes of experience. 

Is there any way anyone can think of to address this issue?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, -- It was suggested awhile ago and agreed by both sides that a non political thread be opened so we could get to know each other away from Political discussion and have a thread where no politics was allowed. It has worked very well and we have had some nice discussions. 

I hope we can come here and keep it that way. We got off track a bit as there are a couple of us who have been dealing with colonoscopies - no political intent - My husband just had one and as did one of our posters, and I have one in the immediate future.

Thanks Al for reminding us, and thanks to SQM for starting this thread and allowing us to get to know each other a bit better.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes -- It was suggested awhile ago that a non political thread be opened for those of both sides to have a thread where no politics was allowed. It has worked very well and we have had some nice discussions.
> 
> I wasn't thinking Political and I doubt that WCK was either- however I do think we should carry the conversation somewhere else rather than carry it on here.
> 
> ...


Shirley, I was unable to get in on your color discussion, but I'm going to read it to see if I can gain some insight. Thank you for all you do for the subscribers to this site.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonderful SQM, Know you will have fun with it and become a great playwright.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonderful SQM, Know you will have fun with it and become a great playwright.


SQM - how about telling us more about how you will be working, if and when the play will be put on - all about it. I am in Western Canada but did do a lot of acting before i was married in Toronto -

We did a fair number of plays by new writers- I belonged to the Harte House Theater, which I believe is still running - and Lorne Green was the moving force behind our group- (you remember the father in Bonanza?) there were quite a few people who became well known in the States from that group.

I would really like to hear more about your project.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha. Ha. All 5 of my fans on KP.


I'm one too - so you have at least 6 -  :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> This thread is Neutral Bridges, so let us not get into a discussion about the ACA. There are points in this post that are debatable, and if the poster intended to start a discussion let her take it elsewhere.


Exactly correct, Alcameron. The intent of this thread is for polite discourse and no one is to attack another or bring up controversial concerns as you just did both intentionally to me.

My post had nothing to do with anything other than the present discussion of the thread. Nothing I said was to stir up controversy either. I have been communicating directly to two non-Americans and have been explaining how things work and are done in the USA.

Please keep *your* posts neutral as *all* others have done and do not chastise me again on _any_ thread.

To everyone and the OP: Unfortunately, I was forced once again to defend myself here. Hopefully everyone *will* honor the spirit and the intentions of this thread.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your friends death to colon cancer WCK.
> 
> In America, we do have excellent private health care. However, although Americans have excellent options and preventive care, our costs are not regulated. Other than Medicare (care for seniors) and Medicaid (care for the very poor), our care and costs are not federally regulated. Basically, the costs are determined by the best negotiator of the pharmacies, doctors, hospitals and insurance companies.
> 
> Yet, we do have what I believe is the best doctors and care in the world. We do probably pay more than we should, but is it available and excellent. That is why there is also so much angst from the majority of Americans towards The Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) which is a federally regulated system.


KPG, I have to correct you at this time. The _costs_ for Medicare and Medicaid are not regulated. The _reimbursement_ is what is determined federally. Also, Medicare reimbursement differs by state and whether the practice is urban or rural.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> KPG, I have to correct you at this time. The _costs_ for Medicare and Medicaid are not regulated. The _reimbursement_ is what is determined federally. Also, Medicare reimbursement differs by state and whether the practice is urban or rural.


Thank you! You are correct and said what I meant to! I know the reimbursements, not the costs, are regulated even though I wrote the 'care' and implied the 'costs.' Thanks for stating it more precisely.

I'll not change my post so not to cause more confusion, but acknowledge the reimbursements are federally regulated as you said (and by state/locale as well).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KPG - I was guilty of discussing it in a political way too. Nothing personal is meant towards you. We just got off track and so 
we are trying to get it back on track. ACA is something that is Political and so it is hoped we will avoid anything that causes contention between those who post here. I am just as guilty as you. 

It was not personal, Maybe we could let it go ? - This thread was set up to avoid attacking anyone - and that includes all of us on both sides. You are correct - the thread was about health care - and it was partly my fault for talking about the Canadian system. We just had ground rules and I was one of those who slipped off unintentionally. 
--------------------
I would like to talk about the Color Conversation workshop we held over the weekend -- it was so much fun to lead it - and it is worth reading -- some of our posters here joined in and I think we all learned a lot about how to think about color and where it can be used and how?

It was very successful and there has been a great discussion during the get together. 

I hope if you are even a little interested in the subject you click on the link under any of my posts and scroll down to #58 and read from the beginning.

I am heading over for coffee with the 'swimming group' in our condo - can't swim because I am in the middle of some medical tests, but they all meet for coffee after their swimming exercises. It is nice to have friends living close by. 

Talk to you all later.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> My family has health insurance as a retirement benefit. Our primary is Medicare and our secondary is a major provider of health care benefits. As my husband and I have gotten older we have had some medical issues.
> 
> Our insurance has covered most of the charges for various surgeries, prescribed courses of therapy, and normal doctor visits for preventive examinations such as dermatology and vision checks including the glaucoma test.
> 
> ...


Let's do that on another thread - maybe one expressly for that purpose. ?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Bonnie-- how was your week at the beach?? I hope you had a restful nice time and got some knitting and reading in. We missed your posts.

I hope it was good beach weather. Where did you go? I am not familiar with the eastern beaches although I have heard of some of them. One of the areas I was never lucky enough to visit although I have spent time of the Beautiful Oregon coast and lived in Vancouver where there are lovely beaches. I also lived for 3 years in New Zealand a block from a gorgeous beach which was pure heaven. The views there were wonderful too. 


I hope you had a really nice holiday. As I said, it is nice to have you back. 

WCK -- my son and family are hoping to head out to your area to look around next month - House going up for sale in a week or two. We are still up in the air as medical stuff has arrived at my door and we have to figure out what is happening. 
----------

I am working on another cardigan in blues, turquoise and cream with a few dark blue spots -- it is going to be a summer cardi as it is in light sport and baby weight yarn. It is not one of my usual colors but I am liking it. 

Al, hope your results were good and you are feeling l00%.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Shirley, I was unable to get in on your color discussion, but I'm going to read it to see if I can gain some insight. Thank you for all you do for the subscribers to this site.


Thanks Al -- I think we all get stuck on 'color' when we create fabric items or knitting and crochet items -- hopefully this will give some incentive to reach a bit further than we have in the past. It is good to get out of our comfort zone.

The workshop was really well received. It started with a week about color on the Lace Party - and I posted and before we knew it we had a workshop going. It was fun for me as I don't get a chance to teach much any more.

The information I posted just took a day and l/2 and we had an interesting exercise which everyone joined in - very very interesting to me and to the others who joined us. Worth a visit.

It will be kept in the archives with all the other workshops but I am leaving it open right now and for a little while, so that as people drop in they can do the exercise and also join the discussion. Lots of food for thought there. I do highly recommend it - very worthwhile and the girls who took it seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This thread is Neutral Bridges, so let us not get into a discussion about the ACA. There are points in this post that are debatable, and if the poster intended to start a discussion let her take it elsewhere.


How dare you even suggest that a sentence like "That is why there is also so much angst from the majority of Americans towards The Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) which is a federally regulated system" might not be neutral? If anyone disagrees, it's entirely your fault!!!

"Please keep *your* posts neutral as *all* others have done and do not chastise me again on _any_ thread.

To everyone and the OP: Unfortunately, I was forced once again to defend myself here. Hopefully everyone will honor the spirit and the intentions of this thread."

In other words, "she's always twisting the truth or outright lying and blaming someone else for her actions."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Please everyone -- let's not carry on -- this thread is not for
political differences - It is to get to know each other without the nastiness. This means everyone -- not just some of us. 

It is hard, I know but we are doing it until today -- lets go back and let the posts today go - and not carry them on. On either side!! There are lots of Political threads where we can express our opinons. SQM asked us at the beginning at the suggestion of people on both sides. Let's do it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly correct, Alcameron. The intent of this thread is for polite discourse and no one is to attack another or bring up controversial concerns as you just did both intentionally to me.
> 
> My post had nothing to do with anything other than the present discussion of the thread. Nothing I said was to stir up controversy either. I have been communicating directly to two non-Americans and have been explaining how things work and are done in the USA.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the poster is dropping the topic. Thank you, KPG, for complying with the intention of SQM.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am off to coffee - then going out for most of the day-- have a good day everyone!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Let's do that on another thread - maybe one expressly for that purpose. ?


Hi, Bonnie. Glad you're back. Hope you had a good time. I also believe that other topic is for another thread--as I have stated prior.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Bonnie-- how was your week at the beach?? I hope you had a restful nice time and got some knitting and reading in. We missed your posts.
> 
> I hope it was good beach weather. Where did you go? I am not familiar with the eastern beaches although I have heard of some of them. One of the areas I was never lucky enough to visit although I have spent time of the Beautiful Oregon coast and lived in Vancouver where there are lovely beaches. I also lived for 3 years in New Zealand a block from a gorgeous beach which was pure heaven. The views there were wonderful too.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Designer. It's good to be back.

We had a wonderful week - went to Folly Beach near Charleston, South Carolina. The big kids had a great time in the surf and playing cards at night. The little ones built sand castles and played all day and sometimes late in to the night! It was great. I had NO time to knit! Sat down twice to read. The rest of the time was spent enjoying the family, cooking, eating, walking on the beach, and the best part - talking to the kids and hearing their take on life in general and the future.

I read about your workshop on color, visited a bit. I'll go back to it - it's so interesting hearing your take on it and how you find color combinations. My oldest grandson is very good at art and puts together color combinations that I would never dream of - and they look wonderful.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

alcameron said:


> This thread is Neutral Bridges, so let us not get into a discussion about the ACA. There are points in this post that are debatable, and if the poster intended to start a discussion let her take it elsewhere.


I was just beginning to feel the same. This was discussed at great length some time ago. Let's not get into it again.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good news. My wee birdie's eggs have hatched. She left the nest yesterday and my husband and I took the opportunity to peek into it. There were the oddest little creatures there. It is hard to see right into the nest. She has had another bird visit but he (I presume it is a he) does not stick around. It appeared at one point as though he were feeding the wee birdie. I am look forward to the little ones leaving the nest. I will be particularly interested to see how they make their first attempt at flight. Where the nest is does not look very conducive to first flight. One can only hope that the mommie birdie knew what she was doing when she built the nest.

Got to go and water the garden now before it gets too hot.

Have a nice day, all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I was just beginning to feel the same. This was discussed at great length some time ago. Let's not get into it again.


 Wrong post - sorry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Good news. My wee birdie's eggs have hatched. She left the nest yesterday and my husband and I took the opportunity to peek into it. There were the oddest little creatures there. It is hard to see right into the nest. She has had another bird visit but he (I presume it is a he) does not stick around. It appeared at one point as though he were feeding the wee birdie. I am look forward to the little ones leaving the nest. I will be particularly interested to see how they make their first attempt at flight. Where the nest is does not look very conducive to first flight. One can only hope that the mommie birdie knew what she was doing when she built the nest.
> 
> Got to go and water the garden now before it gets too hot.
> 
> Have a nice day, all.


Congratulations on the hatching!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly correct, Alcameron. The intent of this thread is for polite discourse and no one is to attack another or bring up controversial concerns as you just did both intentionally to me.
> 
> My post had nothing to do with anything other than the present discussion of the thread. Nothing I said was to stir up controversy either. I have been communicating directly to two non-Americans and have been explaining how things work and are done in the USA.
> 
> ...


I hope so, too.

Hi, KPG - just got back in town. Good to see you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm glad the poster is dropping the topic. Thank you, KPG, for complying with the intention of SQM.


I never was guilty of doing anything _but_ complying and never suggested I'm dropping the topic and refuse to make or keep making anything personal as you have. I believe it is neutral to talk colons and health care with Canadians, Brits, Aussies or anyone for that matter. I've noticed others have discussed the same topics as well; that is good and informative for all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope so, too.
> 
> Hi, KPG - just got back in town. Good to see you.


Welcome back Bonnie! I hope you had a terrific vacation.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I never was guilty of doing anything _but_ complying and never suggested I'm dropping the topic. I believe it is neutral to talk colons and health care with Canadians, Brits, or anyone for that matter. I've noticed others have discussed all as well; that is good and informative for all.


Yes, as long as the post is informative, and doesn't discuss things you know to be debatable---like the ACA and angst. I have a ton of information I can share as well. The key word is INFORMATION, and as you well know, the ACA has prompted several pages of rancor.
One more note about the colonoscopy. I was very lucky to have had this procedure at this time. For the first time, the doc found and removed a polyp that was one of the precancerous variety. The only minor downside is that I have to have the procedure done again in 3 years!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't there also a size difference? Darling babies.



Poor Purl said:


> Even at birth, a baby's temperament is visible. I bet they'll be fun to watch as they grow.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Another topic might be whether USA has best health care or not. Many countries have lower infant mortality rates for instance.



alcameron said:


> This thread is Neutral Bridges, so let us not get into a discussion about the ACA. There are points in this post that are debatable, and if the poster intended to start a discussion let her take it elsewhere.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, as long as the post is informative, and doesn't discuss things you know to be debatable---like the ACA and angst. I have a ton of information I can share as well. The key word is INFORMATION, and as you well know, the ACA has prompted several pages of rancor.
> One more note about the colonoscopy. I was very lucky to have had this procedure at this time. For the first time, the doc found and removed a polyp that was one of the precancerous variety. The only minor downside is that I have to have the procedure done again in 3 years!


I feel your pain, alcameron. I had benign polyps, so I'm back this summer after 5 years. Given family history, I am prepared for more for the same, hoping nothing worse. I'm glad you're finished for three years. The only good thing about going more often is that they are going to catch anything early and with a quick fix. (I keep telling myself!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Another topic might be whether USA has best health care or not. Many countries have lower infant mortality rates for instance.


Oh, yes - that could be very controversial.

Let's concentrate on the sweet baby birds and the adorable twins - that's uplifting!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I feel your pain, alcameron. I had benign polyps, so I'm back this summer after 5 years. Given family history, I am prepared for more for the same, hoping nothing worse. I'm glad you're finished for three years. The only good thing about going more often is that they are going to catch anything early. (I keep telling myself!)


I don't think anyone can truly appreciate drinking that awful stuff until they've been through it! Too bad we weren't scheduled around the same time. We could have shared our misery! Good luck on your procedure. Let me know if you want some tips on getting through the prep.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Designer. It's good to be back.
> 
> We had a wonderful week - went to Folly Beach near Charleston, South Carolina. The big kids had a great time in the surf and playing cards at night. The little ones built sand castles and played all day and sometimes late in to the night! It was great. I had NO time to knit! Sat down twice to read. The rest of the time was spent enjoying the family, cooking, eating, walking on the beach, and the best part - talking to the kids and hearing their take on life in general and the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't think anyone can truly appreciate drinking that awful stuff until they've been through it! Too bad we weren't scheduled around the same time. We could have shared our misery! Good luck on your procedure. Let me know if you want some tips on getting through the prep.


Thanks. When I went to the doctor, he said the "new stuff" was better than the last time. Later, I said to him, "You said the new stuff tastes better. I'd like cherry-flavored." He said, "I said it tasted better; I didn't say it tasted good." Blech!

Yes, it would be nice to share the experience. I have a friend who called our house when she was drinking it. She talked to my husband, who had just been through it for the first time. I thought that was funny because she was the last person I'd expect to discuss her colonoscopy with someone's husband! She asked if you really had to drink it all. He said, "I drank most of it and then declared myself clear!!!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Good news. My wee birdie's eggs have hatched. She left the nest yesterday and my husband and I took the opportunity to peek into it. There were the oddest little creatures there. It is hard to see right into the nest. She has had another bird visit but he (I presume it is a he) does not stick around. It appeared at one point as though he were feeding the wee birdie. I am look forward to the little ones leaving the nest. I will be particularly interested to see how they make their first attempt at flight. Where the nest is does not look very conducive to first flight. One can only hope that the mommie birdie knew what she was doing when she built the nest.
> 
> Got to go and water the garden now before it gets too hot.
> 
> Have a nice day, all.


Will you be able to take pictures for us? This sounds fascinating.

Why is the weather so hot where you are? Aren't you further north than most US cities? It's not even AC weather here today.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. When I went to the doctor, he said the "new stuff" was better than the last time. Later, I said to him, "You said the new stuff tastes better. I'd like cherry-flavored." He said, "I said it tasted better; I didn't say it tasted good." Blech!
> 
> Yes, it would be nice to share the experience. I have a friend who called our house when she was drinking it. She talked to my husband, who had just been through it for the first time. I thought that was funny because she was the last person I'd expect to discuss her colonoscopy with someone's husband! She asked if you really had to drink it all. He said, "I drank most of it and then declared myself clear!!!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yup! Nothing like discussing colonoscopies on a public forum!!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Isn't there also a size difference? Darling babies.


Yeah, there is. Cole is almost 4 pounds heavier than Ellie at this point. Thanks. I happen to think they're adorable as well. But I'm completely biased.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Isn't there also a size difference? Darling babies.


Naturally, the boy is bigger. But they really are adorable.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yup! Nothing like discussing colonoscopies on a public forum!!


Personally, I think it's a sh!%%y subject.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't think anyone can truly appreciate drinking that awful stuff until they've been through it! Too bad we weren't scheduled around the same time. We could have shared our misery! Good luck on your procedure. Let me know if you want some tips on getting through the prep.


I just read this again. I'd appreciate ANY and ALL tips on getting through the prep. Here or in a PM. Thank you!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Designer. It's good to be back.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Personally, I think it's a sh!%%y subject.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Congratulations on the hatching!


Thank you. I'll pass the congrats on to the mother!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like my idea of the perfect vacation. hugs



BrattyPatty said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Designer. It's good to be back.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ask Katie Couric. Now that's up close and personal.



alcameron said:


> Yup! Nothing like discussing colonoscopies on a public forum!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Personally, I think it's a sh!%%y subject.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Will you be able to take pictures for us? This sounds fascinating.
> 
> Why is the weather so hot where you are? Aren't you further north than most US cities? It's not even AC weather here today.


Oh, dear. For a minute there I thought the picture taking was referring to colonoscopies! I'd better slow down and read thoroughly.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Will you be able to take pictures for us? This sounds fascinating.
> 
> Why is the weather so hot where you are? Aren't you further north than most US cities? It's not even AC weather here today.


I'll try to get some pics. I have taken some, but it is awkward to get good ones. The nest is in a tight corner and we try not to go too near. We realized that even when we peered in through the window the bird got frightened and flew away. We think it was something to do with the change of light. I can't get pics of the chicks. They are too deep in the nest.

As for the heat. I am one of those people who can't take heat over about 23-25 degs C. I get really sick. I am also very fair so can't go out in the sun unless I am well covered up or lathered in sun screen. I have had two bouts of melanoma so I am particularly careful. The melanoma is a result of being sunburned as a child. I don't know if there was such a thing as sunblock then. If there was my parents didn't know about it or didn't do anything about it. Calamine lotion was a staple with us when on holiday. There were many nights I went to bed covered in the stuff. But blisters were part of my holiday treat. So you can see how I am extra careful to be out in the sun.

My husband, on the other hand, is a sun worshiper. The heat doesn't bother him, but he doesn't want me to get sick and that is why we had the AC installed. It has been a long time coming, but I am definitely enjoying it. It is keeping the house at a nice steady 21 degs.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Personally, I think it's a sh!%%y subject.


Gee whiz! I left for a few minutes to straighten up the bedroom, and We're on colonoscopies again!
Now I'm going to read everything in order.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oh, dear. For a minute there I thought the picture taking was referring to colonoscopies! I'd better slow down and read thoroughly.


I'm sure those pictures will be equally fascinating, though not so cute.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I'll try to get some pics. I have taken some, but it is awkward to get good ones. The nest is in a tight corner and we try not to go too near. We realized that even when we peered in through the window the bird got frightened and flew away. We think it was something to do with the change of light. I can't get pics of the chicks. They are too deep in the nest.
> 
> As for the heat. I am one of those people who can't take heat over about 23-25 degs C. I get really sick. I am also very fair so can't go out in the sun unless I am well covered up or lathered in sun screen. I have had two bouts of melanoma so I am particularly careful. The melanoma is a result of being sunburned as a child. I don't know if there was such a thing as sunblock then. If there was my parents didn't know about it or didn't do anything about it. Calamine lotion was a staple with us when on holiday. There were many nights I went to bed covered in the stuff. But blisters were part of my holiday treat. So you can see how I am extra careful to be out in the sun.
> 
> My husband, on the other hand, is a sun worshiper. The heat doesn't bother him, but he doesn't want me to get sick and that is why we had the AC installed. It has been a long time coming, but I am definitely enjoying it. It is keeping the house at a nice steady 21 degs.


You're _very_ sensitive to heat. Summers must be really uncomfortable for you.

You need to knit yourself a parasol to keep the sun off. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Yes, as long as the post is informative, and doesn't discuss things you know to be debatable---like the ACA and angst. I have a ton of information I can share as well. The key word is INFORMATION, and as you well know, the ACA has prompted several pages of rancor.
> One more note about the colonoscopy. I was very lucky to have had this procedure at this time. For the first time, the doc found and removed a polyp that was one of the precancerous variety. The only minor downside is that I have to have the procedure done again in 3 years!


Well, since, I didn't begin a debate and only offered INFORMED information about the topic at hand and about the four primary health care programs in my country, you had nothing to scold me on. I'm glad you'll refrain from further personal insults and commentary and honor SQM's wishes for this thread.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, since, I didn't begin a debate and only offered INFORMED information about the topic at hand and about the four primary health care programs in my country, you had nothing to scold me on. I'm glad you'll refrain from further personal insults and commentary and honor SQM's wishes for this thread.


I have refrained from personal insults on this thread thus far, as anyone can attest to. We agree to disagree on what constitutes "personal insults" and "informed information." I have no wish to cause any angst or to insult or scold anyone. Moving on . . . .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


>


I know. It stinks. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I have refrained from personal insults on this thread thus far, as anyone can attest to. We agree to disagree on what constitutes "personal insults" and "informed information." I have no wish to cause any angst or to insult or scold anyone. Moving on . . . .


Glad to hear you are moving on; I haven't agreed with you on anything so please do not claim same. You have given me the idea to re-post my words to avoid any confusion. I'm certain both of my posts were informative, non-controversial and attacked no one. My only other few posts (3 or 4?) in this thread are direct responses to those who specifically addressed to or personally insulted me.

Heres my first unsolicited post:



kingpresentgifts said:


> In America, the doctors I know and medical studies highly recommend everyone to have their first colonoscopy at the age of fifty. It is not dependent on having blood in your stool or any other concern or symptom. If no problems are discovered, one is recommended every five or ten years depending if polyps were found. Colon cancer is usually curable if caught early enough. If benign polyps are found during the procedure they are removed.


Heres my second post in a reply to another KP who I know well:



kingpresentgifts said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your friends death to colon cancer WCK.
> 
> In America, we do have excellent private health care. However, although Americans have excellent options and preventive care, our costs are not regulated. Other than Medicare (care for seniors) and Medicaid (care for the very poor), our care and costs are not federally regulated. Basically, the costs are determined by the best negotiator of the pharmacies, doctors, hospitals and insurance companies.
> 
> Yet, we do have what I believe is the best doctors and care in the world. We do probably pay more than we should, but is it available and excellent. That is why there is also so much angst from the majority of Americans towards The Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) which is a federally regulated system.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know. It stinks. :lol:


Gee. I just interpreted that emoticon as giggling while trying to hide it. How innocent I must be.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sounds like my idea of the perfect vacation. hugs


Thanks - we had a great time. The trip home was crazy. We hit a construction site on I-20 - stop and go for 45 minutes. Then we drove on back roads - took an extra hour. We were in 3 separate cars. Luckily my dil had her "gizmo" with internet and helped us find the way back.

My daughter had it the worst. They were an hour from home (six kids in the car, ages 17 to 3), husband left earlier for business trip, and the 3-year old threw up. Trying not to gag, my daughter pulled into an abandoned gas station (yikes), cleaned up sweet (?) Mary, then took the car seat apart. No water available, so she bagged the cloth parts, and cleaned off the base with the last of the bottle of tequila!! (for margaritas). It smelled a lot better than "the other," but one grandson said if we get stopped we'll ALL have to take a breathalizer test! What a way to end the trip!

Good part - nobody's sick today. But my daugher's tired.

Again with the long post - I embarrass myself. Sorry. Next time -brief!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks - we had a great time. The trip home was crazy. We hit a construction site on I-20 - stop and go for 45 minutes. Then we drove on back roads - took an extra hour. We were in 3 separate cars. Luckily my dil had her "gizmo" with internet and helped us find the way back.
> 
> My daughter had it the worst. They were an hour from home (six kids in the car, ages 17 to 3, and the 3-year old threw up. Trying not to gag, my daughter pulled into an abandoned gas station (yikes), cleaned up sweet (?) Mary, then took the car seat apart. No water available, so she bagged the cloth parts, and cleaned off the base with the last of the bottle of tequila!! (for margaritas). It smelled a lot better than "the other," but one grandson said if we get stopped we'll ALL have to take a breathalizer test! What a way to end the trip!
> 
> ...


No tequila with the you-know-what prep!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, since, I didn't begin a debate and only offered INFORMED information about the topic at hand and about the four primary health care programs in my country, you had nothing to scold me on. I'm glad you'll refrain from further personal insults and commentary and honor SQM's wishes for this thread.


Oh for pete's sake, drop it and move on. Must you ruin every thread you post in? You were informed by Thumper with the correct info on Medicare and Medicaid.
Let's move on. It's not important enough to keep carrying on about.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh for pete's sake, drop it and move in. Must you ruin every thread you post in? You were informed by Thumper with the correct info on Medicare and Medicaid.
> Let's move on. It's not important enough to keep carrying on about.


I'm not the one carrying on, scolding another or ruining any thread.

BTW: My info was not incorrect on Medicare and Medicaid, although not precisely written, it was accurate. I also immediately acknowledged my poor wording.

What part of your post is informative and not a personal attack? Rhetorical ?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No tequila with the you-know-what prep!


I remember that stuff, al. They told me it would taste like lemonade. They lied big time! Who ever said anti-freeze described it rather well. Although I have never tasted anti freeze, I would imagine that would be what it would taste like.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not the one carrying on, scolding another or ruining any thread.
> 
> BTW: My info was not incorrect on Medicare and Medicaid, although not precisely written, it was accurate. I also acknowledge my poor wording.
> 
> What part of your post is informative and not a personal attack? Rhetorical ?


Move on, KPG.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Move on, KPG.


Moving on . . .
I've decided to make the cream cheese brownies in the latest Cook's Illustrated. I'll let you know how they turn out. I might even take a picture. Maybe it'll turn out to be a good post-colonoscopy treat!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we can all admit it's getting impossible not to get confused with the number of postings and the way we jump topics. The confusion does lead to high good humor though.



alcameron said:


> Gee whiz! I left for a few minutes to straighten up the bedroom, and We're on colonoscopies again!
> Now I'm going to read everything in order.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sure those pictures will be equally fascinating, though not so cute.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Moving on . . .
> I've decided to make the cream cheese brownies in the latest Cook's Illustrated. I'll let you know how they turn out. I might even take a picture. Maybe it'll turn out to be a good post-colonoscopy treat!!


You certainly are the best baker I have ever met! You deserve those brownies, al!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Moving on . . .
> I've decided to make the cream cheese brownies in the latest Cook's Illustrated. I'll let you know how they turn out. I might even take a picture. Maybe it'll turn out to be a good post-colonoscopy treat!!


Oh, goody. Cream cheese brownies. Photograph all the steps, and don't forget to post the recipe.

Waste of good chocolate!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have extensive experience with car sickness. Never carried tequila but will now.



bonbf3 said:


> Thanks - we had a great time. The trip home was crazy. We hit a construction site on I-20 - stop and go for 45 minutes. Then we drove on back roads - took an extra hour. We were in 3 separate cars. Luckily my dil had her "gizmo" with internet and helped us find the way back.
> 
> My daughter had it the worst. They were an hour from home (six kids in the car, ages 17 to 3), husband left earlier for business trip, and the 3-year old threw up. Trying not to gag, my daughter pulled into an abandoned gas station (yikes), cleaned up sweet (?) Mary, then took the car seat apart. No water available, so she bagged the cloth parts, and cleaned off the base with the last of the bottle of tequila!! (for margaritas). It smelled a lot better than "the other," but one grandson said if we get stopped we'll ALL have to take a breathalizer test! What a way to end the trip!
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Spotlight on me! It's a disease. Fatal?



BrattyPatty said:


> Oh for pete's sake, drop it and move on. Must you ruin every thread you post in? You were informed by Thumper with the correct info on Medicare and Medicaid.
> Let's move on. It's not important enough to keep carrying on about.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

At lease antifreeze will kill you quicker.



BrattyPatty said:


> I remember that stuff, al. They told me it would taste like lemonade. They lied big time! Who ever said anti-freeze described it rather well. Although I have never tasted anti freeze, I would imagine that would be what it would taste like.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No tequila with the you-know-what prep!


I don't know - it might make it a bit easier!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have extensive experience with car sickness. Never carried tequila but will now.


Those will be the stories that you can tell them when they grow up. Every vacation with kids has some sort of snafu.
While on Folly Beach, my daughter decided to do the "Bay Watch" run and inadvertantly stepped in a hole and sprained her ankle. All caught on video. Her falling flat on her face in the sand.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Anything is a good post-colonoscopy treat.



alcameron said:


> Moving on . . .
> I've decided to make the cream cheese brownies in the latest Cook's Illustrated. I'll let you know how they turn out. I might even take a picture. Maybe it'll turn out to be a good post-colonoscopy treat!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oh, dear. For a minute there I thought the picture taking was referring to colonoscopies! I'd better slow down and read thoroughly.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Gee. I just interpreted that emoticon as giggling while trying to hide it. How innocent I must be.


We're all innocent on here. :twisted:

(I keep looking for the halo icon, and I can't find it!)


----------



## sallycarr (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> How dare you even suggest that a sentence like "That is why there is also so much angst from the majority of Americans towards The Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) which is a federally regulated system" might not be neutral? If anyone disagrees, it's entirely your fault!!!
> 
> "Please keep *your* posts neutral as *all* others have done and do not chastise me again on _any_ thread.
> 
> ...


It is to bad this thread only lasted 13 days and 54 pages until the attacks like this started. I thought ACA is the "law" so how can the mention of it be political?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I remember that stuff, al. They told me it would taste like lemonade. They lied big time! Who ever said anti-freeze described it rather well. Although I have never tasted anti freeze, I would imagine that would be what it would taste like.


I've done it twice. The first time I told the doctor I could never drink all that liquid. So he gave me something else - less liquid. Later, I told him it tasted like blood. He said, "Well, the composition isn't far from it..." Since then, when I go out in the sun, I BURN! :lol:

The second time was much better. They gave me a lot of pills to take, but i could take them with any clear liquid - tea, coffee, etc. That was better. This time he said they stopped using that one because it could cause kidney damage.

Now? I have no idea. Some powder that you mix with water. It's gotta be terrible.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Moving on . . .
> I've decided to make the cream cheese brownies in the latest Cook's Illustrated. I'll let you know how they turn out. I might even take a picture. Maybe it'll turn out to be a good post-colonoscopy treat!!


Let's hope so! :-D :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think we can all admit it's getting impossible not to get confused with the number of postings and the way we jump topics. The confusion does lead to high good humor though.


It does. And you can't talk about colonoscopies with just anybody!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We're all innocent on here. :twisted:
> 
> (I keep looking for the halo icon, and I can't find it!)


Will this do?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LOL,Bonnie, isn't that the truth?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have extensive experience with car sickness. Never carried tequila but will now.


Extensive? Oh - poor you. Do you get sick, or is it children? I used to get it terribly as a child - then - dramamine came along! My parents loved it because it kept me from getting sick - AND it put me to sleep for the entire trip. Anything to shut me up - I was a non-stop talker. Now that I have grandkids like that, I marvel at my mother's restraint. And I also understand why sometimes her "oh, my" was a little flat.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Those will be the stories that you can tell them when they grow up. Every vacation with kids has some sort of snafu.
> While on Folly Beach, my daughter decided to do the "Bay Watch" run and inadvertantly stepped in a hole and sprained her ankle. All caught on video. Her falling flat on her face in the sand.


And now it's funny! I know - I love those family stories.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Anything is a good post-colonoscopy treat.


You know, damemary, those are golden words. You are so right!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sallycarr said:


> It is to bad this thread only lasted 13 days and 54 pages until the attacks like this started. I thought ACA is the "law" so how can the mention of it be political?


It wasn't the mention of the ACA. It was the following: " there is also so much angst from the majority of Americans towards The Affordable Care Act (Obamacare)." This is at the very least debatable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Will this do?


Yes, Purl! It's exactly right. We're angels. Thanks.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I am attending a get a new career as an old lady program. Having to get up to my alarm clock set at 7:30 was awful as was pushing myself on the subway- all the reasons why I don't want to go back into the world of work outside the home. So ultimately my day was ironic.

For colonoscopies - as I mentioned earlier - mix your powders with Gatorade and pray you can drink the whole gallon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am attending a get a new career as an old lady program. Having to get up to my alarm clock set at 7:30 was awful as was pushing myself on the subway- all the reasons why I don't want to go back into the world of work outside the home. So ultimately my day was ironic.
> 
> For colonoscopies - as I mentioned earlier - mix your powders with Gatorade and pray you can drink the whole gallon.


A gallon all at once? Impossible. But the gatorade sounds like it would help, even though I don't like gatorade too much. It's surely better than the other stuff. Thanks!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> A gallon all at once? Impossible. But the gatorade sounds like it would help, even though I don't like gatorade too much. It's surely better than the other stuff. Thanks!


I think the prep drink tastes exactly like polluted sea water---whatever that tastes like. It's very salty. I heard on the radio this morning that the US is experiencing a shortage of saline solution. Maybe your procedure will have to be postponed. I'm sure they use saline solution to deliver the IV drugs. Or, I guess, they could do it without drugs. NEVER!!!
My brownies are in the oven. I didn't like the consistency of the cream cheese mixture, but I didn't want to mess with the recipe on the first try.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> A gallon all at once? Impossible. But the gatorade sounds like it would help, even though I don't like gatorade too much. It's surely better than the other stuff. Thanks!


No, I had just 1/2 gallon this time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No, I had just 1/2 gallon this time.


Not so bad.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Let's do that on another thread - maybe one expressly for that purpose. ?


Sorry I got off track, Bonnie. You are so correct. Hope I didn't ruffle any feathers!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Good news. My wee birdie's eggs have hatched. She left the nest yesterday and my husband and I took the opportunity to peek into it. There were the oddest little creatures there. It is hard to see right into the nest. She has had another bird visit but he (I presume it is a he) does not stick around. It appeared at one point as though he were feeding the wee birdie. I am look forward to the little ones leaving the nest. I will be particularly interested to see how they make their first attempt at flight. Where the nest is does not look very conducive to first flight. One can only hope that the mommie birdie knew what she was doing when she built the nest.
> 
> Got to go and water the garden now before it gets too hot.
> 
> Have a nice day, all.


That is so delightful. Enjoy them. Years ago when we had nestlings just outside our dining room window, it was something new every day.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, as long as the post is informative, and doesn't discuss things you know to be debatable---like the ACA and angst. I have a ton of information I can share as well. The key word is INFORMATION, and as you well know, the ACA has prompted several pages of rancor.
> One more note about the colonoscopy. I was very lucky to have had this procedure at this time. For the first time, the doc found and removed a polyp that was one of the precancerous variety. The only minor downside is that I have to have the procedure done again in 3 years!


Don't neglect following up. As unpleasant as the prep for the procedure can be, the alternative can be much worse. And we want our Al to be around and keep us on our toes for a long time.

Are there dietary tweaks you can make to avoid foods that may cause problems in the colon? After my Dad had colon cancer surgery (lucky it was caught before the tumor spread, and he never had recurrence), the doctor told him to stay away from barbecued meat that had the coals flare up and sear the meat. He was also told to eat "roughage" and drink water.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're _very_ sensitive to heat. Summers must be really uncomfortable for you.
> 
> You need to knit yourself a parasol to keep the sun off. :lol:


Never thought of that. Great idea.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I remember that stuff, al. They told me it would taste like lemonade. They lied big time! Who ever said anti-freeze described it rather well. Although I have never tasted anti freeze, I would imagine that would be what it would taste like.


But there are people who like a leading sports beverage that comes in numerous flavors. Non of the flavors are palatable to me, which is why I won't publicly mention the brand. But I tried a competing brand and it was not much different. Checked with my doctor, and he told me water was fine, that I didn't need the electrolytes in the sports beverages at my level of exertion.

I do wish they could make a flavoring strong enough to override the taste of the effective medicine in the anti freeze. (I never tasted it either, but the smells and viscosity are similar.)


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Moving on . . .
> I've decided to make the cream cheese brownies in the latest Cook's Illustrated. I'll let you know how they turn out. I might even take a picture. Maybe it'll turn out to be a good post-colonoscopy treat!!


Their recipes are so painstakingly tested the brownies are bound to come out lovely. Enjoy them for us! After the colonoscopy you earned a delicious treat.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I like the idea of knitting a parasol. Are there patterns or kits?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I like the idea of knitting a parasol. Are there patterns or kits?


How unique! I haven't seen one yet, but will let you know if I do. Crochet would make a pretty parasol.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I like the idea of knitting a parasol. Are there patterns or kits?


I googled knitted parasol and found

https://www.google.com/search?q=knitted+parasol&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb

Maybe one of these will tickle your fancy. I didn't delve too deeply, but I imagine it would involve removing an umbrella from its frame.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> How unique! I haven't seen one yet, but will let you know if I do. Crochet would make a pretty parasol.


Darling Little Brat - are you an expert craftsperson? What crafts do you do?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I googled knitted parasol and found
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=knitted+parasol&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb
> 
> Maybe one of these will tickle your fancy. I didn't delve too deeply, but I imagine it would involve removing an umbrella from its frame.


Send it again without the S after the Http so we can get it as a link.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Darling Little Brat - are you an expert craftsperson? What crafts do you do?


Well, let's see. I knit, crochet, sew, quilt, make jewelry (beaded and metal), soapmaking and candlemaking, scrapbook, and believe it or not, I consider cooking a craft.
Baking is not my forte. I will leave that to the expert, alcameron. I have dabbled in watercolor painting, but it's not for me. I wouldn't say I am an expert of any. There is always something new to be learned.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know - it might make it a bit easier!


And tolerable! It is a clear liquid, is it not?


----------



## sallycarr (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It wasn't the mention of the ACA. It was the following: " there is also so much angst from the majority of Americans towards The Affordable Care Act (Obamacare)." This is at the very least debatable.


You could have ignored it and no one would have noticed. You have as much blame or more.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Those will be the stories that you can tell them when they grow up. Every vacation with kids has some sort of snafu.
> While on Folly Beach, my daughter decided to do the "Bay Watch" run and inadvertantly stepped in a hole and sprained her ankle. All caught on video. Her falling flat on her face in the sand.


No, those are the stories you tell the boyfriends/girlfriends when they've grown up. Payback time!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Send it again without the S after the Http so we can get it as a link.


If at first - - I hit edit and it looks as if the link took this time.

http://www.google.com/search?q=knitted+parasol&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Anything is a good post-colonoscopy treat.


Good! You can have another service of that crap (no pun intended) you drink for the prep! Enjoy!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

sallycarr said:


> You could have ignored it and no one would have noticed. You have as much blame or more.


I appreciate your words Sally, but best to leave it be. Poor Purl didn't quote me, she removed some of the first and last part of my sentence about the fourth and newest addition/change to the health care systems in the USA. The words she eliminated were the most relevant and provided the context and precisely the reason I mentioned the ACA. In actually, I never mentioned our fifth health care system (caring for our Veterans), which is also a federal system which presently is under a watchful eye for serious infractions by staffers in the USA (unnecessary deaths and delays in care occurred).

Many or perhaps most Americans consider the Vets Health Care System a precursor to the ACA which is another reason for the angst regarding federal systems. Americans most likely all know this, and I'm sorry I neglected to explain that in my post as well.

I should have been more informative for non-American readers! :-D

The Libs intent was to insult and attack me even on the 'Neutral Bridge' where nothing I posted was controversial or offensive. They simply cannot help themselves and tried to make my words say something they didn't.

PM me if you'd like to know more about our systems. I'm not certain where you reside.

BTW: You are correct, the ACA is law and has been for the past two years or so (depending on when you count it passing or taking effect).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No, those are the stories you tell the boyfriends/girlfriends when they've grown up. Payback time!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I like that, Thumper!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Moving on . . .
> I've decided to make the cream cheese brownies in the latest Cook's Illustrated. I'll let you know how they turn out. I might even take a picture. Maybe it'll turn out to be a good post-colonoscopy treat!!


That's one of my favorite magazines. Good luck with your "photo session!"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

maysmom said:


> That's one of my favorite magazines. Good luck with your "photo session!"


I would love to subscribe to that. I haven't seen any in the grocery store here.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yup! Nothing like discussing colonoscopies on a public forum!!


The subject brings back professional memories. "Enemas till clear" was one of the most not-fun orders a doctor could write.
One popular concoction for constipation was something called "black and white." Black was a medication called cascara sagrada and the white was milk of magnesia. One very new nurse thought the "black" was Johnny Walker Black and was actually going to go buy some. We should have let her & kept it for the staff, lol.

:twisted:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, let's see. I knit, crochet, sew, quilt, make jewelry (beaded and metal), soapmaking and candlemaking, scrapbook, and believe it or not, I consider cooking a craft.
> Baking is not my forte. I will leave that to the expert, alcameron. I have dabbled in watercolor painting, but it's not for me. I wouldn't say I am an expert of any. There is always something new to be learned.


Oh is that all??? Are you retired? Do you have time for all this?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> If at first - - I hit edit and it looks as if the link took this time.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=knitted+parasol&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb


Most of them were lace knitting which makes no sense for a sun shade. But they were beautiful and beyond my expertise.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

maysmom said:


> The subject brings back professional memories. "Enemas till clear" was one of the most not-fun orders a doctor could write.
> One popular concoction for constipation was something called "black and white." Black was a medication called cascara sagrada and the white was milk of magnesia. One very new nurse thought the "black" was Johnny Walker Black and was actually going to go buy some. We should have let her & kept it for the staff, lol.
> 
> :twisted:


Black and whites----a type of cookie!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

For those of you who are not American here is a government site that explains the ACA.

http://obamacarefacts.com/obamacare-pros-and-cons.php


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh is that all??? Are you retired? Do you have time for all this?


Yes I am, SQ. Do I have time for all of this? Never enough time. I have 2 knitting WIP's and I am currently working on 2 quilts. One is for Brynn which I am hand quilting, the other is for me and I can't foresee the finish line. I will machine quilt that one. If I get bored with knitting, I will quilt and vice versa.
Sometimes I will bead or make some yummy soaps. It all depends on what I feel like doing that day.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I would love to subscribe to that. I haven't seen any in the grocery store here.


I've seen it mostly in the local kitchen store. They put out a hardcover edition of the year's previous issues every December, too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes I am, SQ. Do I have time for all of this? Never enough time. I have 2 knitting WIP's and I am currently working on 2 quilts. One is for Brynn which I am hand quilting, the other is for me and I can't foresee the finish line. I will machine quilt that one. If I get bored with knitting, I will quilt and vice versa.
> Sometimes I will bead or make some yummy soaps. It all depends on what I feel like doing that day.


Very nice Patty!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes I am, SQ. Do I have time for all of this? Never enough time. I have 2 knitting WIP's and I am currently working on 2 quilts. One is for Brynn which I am hand quilting, the other is for me and I can't foresee the finish line. I will machine quilt that one. If I get bored with knitting, I will quilt and vice versa.
> Sometimes I will bead or make some yummy soaps. It all depends on what I feel like doing that day.


Very cute, Patty. And just 2 knitting WIPS?? Good for you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Very nice Patty!


Thanks, Shirl! It's almost done.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I appreciate your words Sally, but best to leave it be. Poor Purl didn't quote me, she removed some of the first and last part of my sentence about the fourth and newest addition/change to the health care systems in the USA. The words she eliminated were the most relevant and provided the context and precisely the reason I mentioned the ACA. In actually, I never mentioned our fifth health care system (caring for our Veterans), which is also a federal system which presently is under a watchful eye for serious infractions by staffers in the USA (unnecessary deaths and delays in care occurred).
> 
> Many or perhaps most Americans consider the Vets Health Care System a precursor to the ACA which is another reason for the angst regarding federal systems. Americans most likely all know this, and I'm sorry I neglected to explain that in my post as well.
> 
> ...


=========
Please let it go KPG - we are trying very hard here - please forget about it -- - It is a subject that is very sensitive and we are avoiding those. It has been discussed on the other threads and all we ask is that it be left there.That is all that has been said by anyone - not an insult.

There are people who really want a neutral ground on both sides - we ask that you join us let it go and give this thread a chance. I am NOT being critical here - I am asking you. I mean no insult -- Just join in and give it a chance. I am a non American reader and can learn about both sides on other threads.

I am leaving at that -- please give it a chance.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Very cute, Patty. And just 2 knitting WIPS?? Good for you.


I can hardly believe it myself, al. 2 sweaters. That's it!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I would love to subscribe to that. I haven't seen any in the grocery store here.


If you have a Barnes & Noble, they usually carry Cooks Illustrated in their magazine racks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> If you have a Barnes & Noble, they usually carry Cooks Illustrated in their magazine racks.


Marilyn, you are right! I always thought they had a good selection of magazines there. I will look when I do my book shopping this week. Thanks!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQ - how about letting us know a bit more about your big exciting acceptance and what it will entail. I am really interested. Oh to be in a place like New York with so many wonderful opportunities to gain knowledge and use our talents.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here are the brownies, but they're still too warm to cut.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Didn't mean to make it so big!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I googled knitted parasol and found
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=knitted+parasol&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb
> 
> Maybe one of these will tickle your fancy. I didn't delve too deeply, but I imagine it would involve removing an umbrella from its frame.


They're pretty! I couldn't imagine what they looked like. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> And tolerable! It is a clear liquid, is it not?


It looked clear to me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It looked clear to me.


The stuff I had was clear.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The stuff I had was clear.


LOL! Eat that brownie and get that clear stuff taste out of your mouth. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Black and whites----a type of cookie!


Ebony and ivory - a piano!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes I am, SQ. Do I have time for all of this? Never enough time. I have 2 knitting WIP's and I am currently working on 2 quilts. One is for Brynn which I am hand quilting, the other is for me and I can't foresee the finish line. I will machine quilt that one. If I get bored with knitting, I will quilt and vice versa.
> Sometimes I will bead or make some yummy soaps. It all depends on what I feel like doing that day.


Totally utterly gorgeous. So you don't spend your days sticking out your tongue. I assume Brynn is your GD? You are decades too young to be a GM.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes I am, SQ. Do I have time for all of this? Never enough time. I have 2 knitting WIP's and I am currently working on 2 quilts. One is for Brynn which I am hand quilting, the other is for me and I can't foresee the finish line. I will machine quilt that one. If I get bored with knitting, I will quilt and vice versa.
> Sometimes I will bead or make some yummy soaps. It all depends on what I feel like doing that day.


So pretty. I'd like to learn to quilt and make jewelry (I love beads). Some day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here are the brownies, but they're still too warm to cut.


Looks delicious!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Here are the brownies, but they're still too warm to cut.


MMMM! And I am still hungry from my non-dinner dinner. You all leave me in the dust with your talents. I am a kitchen cripple and proud of it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The stuff I had was clear.


 :lol:

Sorry for laughing, but I think you're talking about the "stuff." Thumper was talking about the tequila. I think. Or am I confused? It happens a lot.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Marilyn, you are right! I always thought they had a good selection of magazines there. I will look when I do my book shopping this week. Thanks!


I think a multi-talented person like you will really enjoy this publication. Recipes are tested and reconstructed to get optimum results. My family has been subscribing from the time the magazine began. My daughter has the back issues and I have purchased the annual bound editions. I keep referring back for techniques. I especially use their instructions for roasting turkey and for lemon meringue pie. Whenever I am stuck for the perfect technique, this is my prime reference.

If your television station selections include some PBS stations, check for America's Test Kitchen and Cooks Country. There are constant reruns of both half hour programs featuring Test Kitchen chefs and test lab people and always Chris Kimball, who is, I believe, editor of Cooks Illustrated.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Totally utterly gorgeous. So you don't spend your days sticking out your tongue. I assume Brynn is your GD? You are decades too young to be a GM.


She is my GD and my sunshine. No, lol, I don't spend my days sticking out my tongue. I heard dry mouth can cause tooth decay.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I think a multi-talented person like you will really enjoy this publication. Recipes are tested and reconstructed to get optimum results. My family has been subscribing from the time the magazine began. My daughter has the back issues and I have purchased the annual bound editions. I keep referring back for techniques. I especially use their instructions for roasting turkey and for lemon meringue pie. Whenever I am stuck for the perfect technique, this is my prime reference.
> 
> If your television station selections include some PBS stations, check for America's Test Kitchen and Cooks Country. There are constant reruns of both half hour programs featuring Test Kitchen chefs and test lab people and always Chris Kimball, who is, I believe, editor of Cooks Illustrated.


I have tried a few recipes from America's Test Kitchen.
One was Cajun Shrimp and Rice. I have found that chicken breast works well in this dish, too. It was like a taste explosion.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So pretty. I'd like to learn to quilt and make jewelry (I love beads). Some day.


Quilting to me is addicting. I learned about 20 years ago. Now with Youtube, there are so many creative quilters out there. I would recommend the Missouri Star Quilt company that has many easy quilts for beginners.
I had to restring pearls and other beaded necklaces on occasion where I worked. I was always facinated with the work the bench jewelers did, so during down time they taught me a few things. I find both to be very relaxing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I like the idea of knitting a parasol. Are there patterns or kits?


I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is my GD and my sunshine. No, lol, I don't spend my days sticking out my tongue. I heard dry mouth can cause tooth decay.


You sure seem nothing like my Grandma Cohen! What a fun GM you must be. I really see you as a child. Your sunshine must adore you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> You sure seem nothing like my Grandma Cohen! What a fun GM you must be. I really see you as a child. Your sunshine must adore you.


She is a fellow redhead, SQ. I already know what her next move is hee hee. I hope she has as much fun with me as I do with her.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry for laughing, but I think you're talking about the "stuff." Thumper was talking about the tequila. I think. Or am I confused? It happens a lot.


Tequila is clear and the "stuff" is clear!! This is too funny!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Tequila is clear and the "stuff" is clear!! This is too funny!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I am totally confused as far as the stuff goes.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have tried a few recipes from America's Test Kitchen.
> One was Cajun Shrimp and Rice. I have found that chicken breast works well in this dish, too. It was like a taste explosion.


Yes, I have done similar substitutions. Keeping Kosher, I have used chicken, turkey, or cod where the original recipes called for shellfish or pork.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Quilting to me is addicting. I learned about 20 years ago. Now with Youtube, there are so many creative quilters out there. I would recommend the Missouri Star Quilt company that has many easy quilts for beginners.
> I had to restring pearls and other beaded necklaces on occasion where I worked. I was always facinated with the work the bench jewelers did, so during down time they taught me a few things. I find both to be very relaxing.


Thanks for the info. Do you quilt by hand? I think hand sewing can be relaxing - as long as there's no time crunch.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I like the idea of knitting a parasol. Are there patterns or kits?


http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring07/PATTvictoria.html Pattern - you have to supply the skeleton. A google search turned up a lot, but most of them are too lacy to keep the sun out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is a fellow redhead, SQ. I already know what her next move is hee hee. I hope she has as much fun with me as I do with her.


You are both redheads?!! I have always loved red hair. My first friend (both age 3) had bright red hair, and now it's auburn (with a little help). Beautiful! Of course you two girls have fun together! Your avatar is perfect. So cute!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Yes, I have done similar substitutions. Keeping Kosher, I have used chicken, turkey, or cod where the original recipes called for shellfish or pork.


My husband is not fond of shellfish, so I usually substitute the shrimp with chicken for him. If I can't find veal, I use chicken. It's one of those foods that taste good in most recipes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sallycarr said:


> You could have ignored it and no one would have noticed. You have as much blame or more.


Thank you for your free advice. I was not the first person to notice it. Or didn't you notice that?

Never mind - it looks as though you'd like to start a fight, but you won't get me to join you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Yes, I have done similar substitutions. Keeping Kosher, I have used chicken, turkey, or cod where the original recipes called for shellfish or pork.


Glatt kosher? That's my new word!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you for your free advice. I was not the first person to notice it. Or didn't you notice that?


That would be I, I believe.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here are the brownies, but they're still too warm to cut.


oh Al! I am so hungry -- have to have a ct scan tomorrow , it is a lower GI one and I have to fast from 6 pm tonight until tomorrow afternoon. I am dying for a piece of that cake! I will likely dream about it tonight. My dinner is jello and apple juice - then fasting. sheeesh!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: I am totally confused as far as the stuff goes.


Don't mention tequilas - when we were in Arizona my husband's hiking group had a margarita party -- they tasted sooooo good as it was sooooo hot- I am not a drinker but they went down sooo well. I thought I was going to die the next day. What I remember of the party was lots of fun. my dh couldn't believe it! We had been married many many years and he had never seen me even feeling good. We even had a mariachi band and it was beside the pool in the park we stayed at. So much fun. It took awhile to live it down - as I was teaching all sorts of things in the park. My reputation followed me for two years. All friends and they really teased me. Memories!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Glatt kosher? That's my new word!


Just plain old Kosher has been good enough for me. Glatt is sort of the Kosher parallel of Organic. I think, is it really, or is it a way to jack up the price? And the funniest, of course, is Glatt Kosher designation on dairy or pareve foods. Smooth stems? Smooth eggshells? Really!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here are the brownies, but they're still too warm to cut.


That looks good enough even for me to eat.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you for your free advice. I was not the first person to notice it. Or didn't you notice that?
> 
> Never mind - it looks as though you'd like to start a fight, but you won't get me to join you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> oh Al! I am so hungry -- have to have a ct scan tomorrow , it is a lower GI one and I have to fast from 6 pm tonight until tomorrow afternoon. I am dying for a piece of that cake! I will likely dream about it tonight. My dinner is jello and apple juice - then fasting. sheeesh!!!!


Just be thankful you don't have the "clear stuff." (That's not tequila!) As soon as it cools I'll cut it up and give you a piece.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> oh Al! I am so hungry -- have to have a ct scan tomorrow , it is a lower GI one and I have to fast from 6 pm tonight until tomorrow afternoon. I am dying for a piece of that cake! I will likely dream about it tonight. My dinner is jello and apple juice - then fasting. sheeesh!!!!


Good luck with the results of the CT.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just plain old Kosher has been good enough for me. Glatt is sort of the Kosher parallel of Organic. I think, is it really, or is it a way to jack up the price? And the funniest, of course, is Glatt Kosher designation on dairy or pareve foods. Smooth stems? Smooth eggshells? Really!


No, it has to do with flesh from animals with smooth lungs. (Listen to her telling you! Such a joke, nu?)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Quilting to me is addicting. I learned about 20 years ago. Now with Youtube, there are so many creative quilters out there. I would recommend the Missouri Star Quilt company that has many easy quilts for beginners.
> I had to restring pearls and other beaded necklaces on occasion where I worked. I was always facinated with the work the bench jewelers did, so during down time they taught me a few things. I find both to be very relaxing.


I spent a lot of years quilting - and even made some traditional quilts- it is wonderful to see the colors work so well in some of the patterns. I branched out into art quilts but I have 3 or my traditional quilts (simple ones) on our bed. Also a couple of painted southwestern quilts (avatar is the first one).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> That would be I, I believe.


Thanks for writing that correctly. Beautiful sentence.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Glatt kosher? That's my new word!


Glattness is only for four-legged meats, not poultry or fish. Glatthood? Glattliness, that's it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> That would be I, I believe.


You believe correctly.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I spent a lot of years quilting - and even made some traditional quilts- it is wonderful to see the colors work so well in some of the patterns. I branched out into art quilts but I have 3 or my traditional quilts (simple ones) on our bed. Also a couple of painted southwestern quilts (avatar is the first one).


Your quilt is stunning, Shirl. I have a ton of patterns for the traditional quilts. One I am making for myself is called the flower garden. I have cut 500+ strips for it and then sewed them together to make more strips. It will fit a queen sized bed when it's finished, I hope. :shock:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Just be thankful you don't have the "clear stuff." (That's not tequila!) As soon as it cools I'll cut it up and give you a piece.


I will soon as I have to have a lower gi colostomy within the next couple of weeks. so hopefully I can make some brownies like yours in between tests.

they sure do look good. I have seen pictures of your baking before -- wish I lived closer so I could ' borrow' some of your baking.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

They're very good and quite rich, so there's enough for everyone here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Bonnie* -- How many grandchildren were at the beach with you?

It sounds like you had a wonderful time. I am envious as I just have the one little one now and she is l0

- she was in a wonderful ballet dance recital yesterday and they have taken the dance to 2 hospitals including the Children's hospital and 4 senior residences - Yesterday was the big final with the whole dance group involved. She looked so beautiful. She danced a duet and was great.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just plain old Kosher has been good enough for me. Glatt is sort of the Kosher parallel of Organic. I think, is it really, or is it a way to jack up the price? And the funniest, of course, is Glatt Kosher designation on dairy or pareve foods. Smooth stems? Smooth eggshells? Really!


I'm pretty sure it's the jack-up. Where can you buy just plain old? All we can get here is glatt.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you quilt by hand? I think hand sewing can be relaxing - as long as there's no time crunch.


Yes, I do Bonnie. I piece the quilt top by machine, then layer it and quilt by hand. The quilt I am making for myself, is too big for my machine, so I will have to hand quilt it. When I first started quilting, I used "cheater quilts"
to get the feel of hand quilting and to practice making uniform stitches.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, I do Bonnie. I piece the quilt top by machine, then layer it and quilt by hand. The quilt I am making for myself, is too big for my machine, so I will have to hand quilt it. When I first started quilting, I used "cheater quilts"
> get the feel of hand quilting and to practice making uniform stitches.


I have always been too lazy -- my traditional quilts were machine quilted by my best friend who has a long arm, but the painted quilts I hand quilted. Then I got lazy and started making wall hangings and did a lot of close quilting on them. I really enjoy it as it was so much fun to close quilt designes etc. I used the quilt patterns as part of the landscape and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have always been too lazy -- my traditional quilts were machine quilted by my best friend who has a long arm, but the painted quilts I hand quilted. Then I got lazy and started making wall hangings and did a lot of close quilting on them. I really enjoy it as it was so much fun to close quilt designes etc. I used the quilt patterns as part of the landscape and it was a lot of fun.


I would love to see more of your work, Shirl. I have seen only a few painted quilts. One was a Victorian crazy quilt.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I would love to see more of your work, Shirl. I have seen only a few painted quilts. One was a Victorian crazy quilt.


I just posted one of my favorites. There is a link below my posts of my work - go there and you can see a lot of what I have done.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Good luck with the results of the CT.


Thanks Marilyn - they are just trying to sort me out and it is a matter of a lot of heart and lower gi tests. Just hope they do sort it out and not too bad an outcome. I will be happy for all good thoughts possible.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> =========
> Please let it go KPG - we are trying very hard here - please forget about it -- - It is a subject that is very sensitive and we are avoiding those. It has been discussed on the other threads and all we ask is that it be left there.That is all that has been said by anyone - not an insult.
> 
> There are people who really want a neutral ground on both sides - we ask that you join us let it go and give this thread a chance. I am NOT being critical here - I am asking you. I mean no insult -- Just join in and give it a chance. I am a non American reader and can learn about both sides on other threads.
> ...


Designer - I'm asking you AGAIN. Do not personally insult me, address me or declare me guilty of anything. I'm tired of your preaching to me, blaming me and declaring your beliefs over me when I haven't said a darn thing EVER that you accuse me of.

I HAVE let it go. But you know who didn't and hasn't? YOU and the core LIBS who have done it to me and others always. I made TWO, that's correct, two, unbiased and informative posts to folks that I entered into a conversation, none of those posts concerned you or any of the Libs that have been attacking me, since today. All the remaining posts of mine on this thread, is me defending myself against a Lib's attack on me.

The LIBS tried VERY HARD to insult and demean me on this thread like they have done on many other threads. No one else has done that.

You are especially guilty recently and multiple times on another thread. You do it constantly to me and others, and I, therefore, ignore most of your posts because of your actions. I haven't defended myself recently to your attacks, but no more will I allow your endless and unwarranted insults.

STOP talking to and about me and I suggest you take your insults and attacks off this entire website. Respect SQM's attempt for neutrality on this thread as well.

I won't even ask why you don't attack or insult all those LIBS (yourself included) who have brought up and discussed the health care topic, colons, country rules and regs and the ACA.

Because it is obvious, you only are attacking and insulting ME this week.

However, you are always critical of me and anything I post.

You constantly say you're leaving it at that, and then bring it up again and again and go on and on and on both publicly and privately.

I, and everyone can read, Designer, and no one needs you to tell us what has been said, done, or written. We all know.

This ends HERE and now.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Marilyn - they are just trying to sort me out and it is a matter of a lot of heart and lower gi tests. Just hope they do sort it out and not too bad an outcome. I will be happy for all good thoughts possible.


Good thoughts, Shirley. I'm saving a brownie for you for tomorrow morning.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have always been too lazy -- my traditional quilts were machine quilted by my best friend who has a long arm, but the painted quilts I hand quilted. Then I got lazy and started making wall hangings and did a lot of close quilting on them. I really enjoy it as it was so much fun to close quilt designes etc. I used the quilt patterns as part of the landscape and it was a lot of fun.


WOW! That is beautiful! I can't imagine how long it took for you to make it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Designer - I'm asking you AGAIN. Do not personally insult me, address me or declare me guilty of anything. I'm tired of your preaching to me, blaming me and declaring your beliefs over me when I haven't said a darn thing EVER that you accuse me of.
> 
> The LIBS tried VERY HARD to insult and demean me on this thread like they have done on many other threads.
> 
> ...


Go cry in D&P. We are trying to have fun here. PERIOD_THE END


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

As I was saying, Shirley, I hope the tests tomorrow go well and that they don't result in anything abnormal. I'll save TWO brownies for you for having to put up with stuff.
I have looked at your online artistic work from time to time. You do beautiful work, and you are a beautiful person. No person can take that away from you.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry for laughing, but I think you're talking about the "stuff." Thumper was talking about the tequila. I think. Or am I confused? It happens a lot.


You are correct, Bon. I was talking about the tequila.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You are correct, Bon. I was talking about the tequila.


I think about now I might need a shot!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think about now I might need a shot!


I have lots of limes! Thumper do you have the salt?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Designer - I'm asking you AGAIN. Do not personally insult me, address me or declare me guilty of anything. I'm tired of your preaching to me, blaming me and declaring your beliefs over me when I haven't said a darn thing EVER that you accuse me of.
> 
> The LIBS tried VERY HARD to insult and demean me on this thread like they have done on many other threads.
> 
> ...


yes. Let us make this THE END. I really do not want her to come here and ruin our good efforts. So as they do on FF - D and P - please ignore the provocation and let's remember that all guns are checked in at the door.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> yes. Let us make this THE END. I really do not want her to come here and ruin our good efforts. So as they do on FF - D and P - please ignore the provocation and let's remember that all guns are checked in at the door.


Such a little slothy mensch! Thank you for the reminder, SQM.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have lots of limes!


I'll supply the salt.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'll supply the salt.


I don't have any of the clear stuff! Have a brownie. . .


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't have any of the clear stuff! Have a brownie. . .


Okay I don't have the clear stuff either. BONNIE)))))))
Thanks, I will have a brownie, al!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We could do Coco Locos.
You put da lime in de coconut.......


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't have any of the clear stuff! Have a brownie. . .


Even the thought of tequila makes my stomach rumble and that was about 20 years ago. We had a couple from our winters in Arizona from the South west come up for a visit and they brought me a beautifully written recipe for margaritas - as a joke. They were there when I had such a wonderful time - they knew I never drank more than a glass of wine -- it just tasted good and it was my first taste of a marguarita.

I will be thinking of your brownies when I have the test Al.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We could do Coco Locos.
> You put da lime in de coconut.......


shudder!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> As I was saying, Shirley, I hope the tests tomorrow go well and that they don't result in anything abnormal. I'll save TWO brownies for you for having to put up with stuff.
> I have looked at your online artistic work from time to time. You do beautiful work, and you are a beautiful person. No person can take that away from you.


Thanks Al -- not to worry.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We could do Coco Locos.
> You put da lime in de coconut.......


I have light rum in the liquor cabinet. Can't say how old it is, though.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'll supply the salt.


I haven't had a chance to mention your little twins. They are so sweet. how old are they now? Aren't grandchildren wonderful?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Such a little slothy mensch! Thank you for the reminder, SQM.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> shudder!


LOl. The Coco Locos actually have white rum in them. I had one a long time ago in Acapulco. It only took one. Next thing I knew I was parasailing over the Acapulco bay. Literally!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have light rum in the liquor cabinet. Can't say how old it is, though.


I'll bet it would be very potent!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'll bet it would be very potent!


See you later, ladies. Time to dine.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> See you later, ladies. Time to dine.


Same here. I will see y'all later!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> yes. Let us make this THE END. I really do not want her to come here and ruin our good efforts. So as they do on FF - D and P - please ignore the provocation and let's remember that all guns are checked in at the door.


Thank you SQM. I am not your problem guest, I didn't bring any guns to the thread; your Lib buddies came armed and shooting though.

Please call it like it is. You are good at that.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Designer - I'm asking you AGAIN. Do not personally insult me, address me or declare me guilty of anything. I'm tired of your preaching to me, blaming me and declaring your beliefs over me when I haven't said a darn thing EVER that you accuse me of.
> 
> I HAVE let it go. But you know who didn't and hasn't? YOU and the core LIBS who have done it to me and others always. I made TWO, that's correct, two, unbiased and informative posts to folks that I entered into a conversation, none of those posts concerned you or any of the Libs that have been attacking me, since today. All the remaining posts of mine on this thread, is me defending myself against a Lib's attack on me.
> 
> ...


As usual, wah wah wah.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You are correct, Bon. I was talking about the tequila.


Yup, tequila would be considered a "clear liquid," lol. I should ask the gastroenterologist that when dh has his next procedure, and note the look on his face.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> yes. Let us make this THE END. I really do not want her to come here and ruin our good efforts. So as they do on FF - D and P - please ignore the provocation and let's remember that all guns are checked in at the door.


All weapons must be "peace tied."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I think I am going to take a break and read my book. I have a cat scan tomorrow and another test on Thursday - so won't be dropping around that much - hopefully just for a few minutes here and there. Hope to be back on Friday as it is free!! I hope to make some brownies as Al's look so good. I am sure that DH would appreciate them too.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> They're very good and quite rich, so there's enough for everyone here.


I showed the tempting picture to my husband. He is sitting here salivating, saying no fair, he wants the smell and the taste. Guess what I had better bake tomorrow?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> They're very good and quite rich, so there's enough for everyone here.


I showed the tempting picture to my husband. He is sitting here salivating, saying no fair, he wants the smell and the taste. Guess what I had better bake tomorrow?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry, double post. I must have double clicked send.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOl. The Coco Locos actually have white rum in them. I had one a long time ago in Acapulco. It only took one. Next thing I knew I was parasailing over the Acapulco bay. Literally!


Just the thought - makes me feel like I could fly. grin


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Yup, tequila would be considered a "clear liquid," lol. I should ask the gastroenterologist that when dh has his next procedure, and note the look on his face.


maybe I could try it then -- nooooooooo!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the jack-up. Where can you buy just plain old? All we can get here is glatt.


Unfortunately, it is hard to find here, too. There are Chabads all over the place, so the demand is for Glatt. Sometimes Wegman's gets vacuum packed meats that don't say Glatt but have the OU. Prices still are high.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I haven't had a chance to mention your little twins. They are so sweet. how old are they now? Aren't grandchildren wonderful?


They're 6 months old now. They're into trying to rip your lips off.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They're 6 months old now.


before you know it they will be crawling and then walking - then the fun starts. I always thought twins would be so great as they are company for each other their whole lives. Enjoy every minute. Do they live close to you?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have light rum in the liquor cabinet. Can't say how old it is, though.


I keep rum in the pantry to use instead of vanilla in brownies once in a while. I also made Kahlua according to a recipe in Top Secret Recipes about ten years ago. It was a big bottle, and I still have some. I use that instead of vanilla with chocolate. The stuff improves with age.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have light rum in the liquor cabinet. Can't say how old it is, though.


I have an excellent recipe for ice cubes. Let that be my contribution. 
http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398

See also Comments: http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398/review
Photos: http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398/photo


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I showed the tempting picture to my husband. He is sitting here salivating, saying no fair, he wants the smell and the taste. Guess what I had better bake tomorrow?


Al really started something -- brownies made all over the world, certainly one set in Canada.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They're 6 months old now. They're into trying to rip your lips off.


How precious they look. I'd gladly sacrifice my lips to have such smilers around.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They're 6 months old now. They're into trying to rip your lips off.


Oh how sweet! what wonderful smiles-- You have really give me a lift - I needed one. thanks for posting them. I would love to hold both of them. Oh so sweet!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I have an excellent recipe for ice cubes. Let that be my contribution.
> http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398
> 
> See also Comments: http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398/review
> Photos: http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398/photo


Loved the reviews. But you have an advantage if New York City water is still as tasty as it was when I lived there. When we moved to the small town in Illinois, there was so much iron in the water it was undrinkable. Lived there 8 years and I never really got used to it. The coffee was awful, too, because of it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> How precious they look. I'd gladly sacrifice my lips to have such smilers around.


me too purl. They are so beautiful. I am envious. We don't have any more babies, and likely won't. They grow fast . How sweet!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I keep rum in the pantry to use instead of vanilla in brownies once in a while. I also made Kahlua according to a recipe in Top Secret Recipes about ten years ago. It was a big bottle, and I still have some. I use that instead of vanilla with chocolate. The stuff improves with age.


I make kahlua for Christmas dinner at our sons every year - and also Bailey's - I find that company enjoys a wee glass .

I also like kahlua in my coffee once in a long while. I just don't really enjoy rum or any of the dark drinks.

I have used recipes I got from my aunt many years ago.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They're 6 months old now. They're into trying to rip your lips off.


A picture is worth a thousand hugs. Their smiles are precious. Enjoy every moment you spend with them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Loved the reviews. But you have an advantage if New York City water is still as tasty as it was when I lived there. When we moved to the small town in Illinois, there was so much iron in the water it was undrinkable. Lived there 8 years and I never really got used to it. The coffee was awful, too, because of it.


We still have good water, as long as you don't get it first thing in the morning after a night sitting in the pipes. The first thing we do every day is run the water in the kitchen sink until it feels cold, when we assume it's fresh. New York City water often beats out bottled brands in taste tests.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I have an excellent recipe for ice cubes. Let that be my contribution.
> http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398
> 
> See also Comments: http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398/review
> Photos: http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398/photo


OMG, my side is hurting and it's hard to read the comments. I'm laughing so hard I'm crying.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thumper, your grands are precious! What smiles!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Purl, I just read the links you posted. Hilarious! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I have an excellent recipe for ice cubes. Let that be my contribution.
> http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398
> 
> See also Comments: http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398/review
> Photos: http://www.food.com/recipe/ice-cubes-420398/photo


My husband and I both have tears streaming down our faces! We needed a good laugh. Thanks, Purl.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> My husband and I both have tears streaming down our faces! We needed a good laugh. Thanks, Purl.


I loved the one about greasing the trays....


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They're 6 months old now. They're into trying to rip your lips off.


So cute! Lucky you! I bet you volunteer to baby sit whenever you can.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Don't mention tequilas - when we were in Arizona my husband's hiking group had a margarita party -- they tasted sooooo good as it was sooooo hot- I am not a drinker but they went down sooo well. I thought I was going to die the next day. What I remember of the party was lots of fun. my dh couldn't believe it! We had been married many many years and he had never seen me even feeling good. We even had a mariachi band and it was beside the pool in the park we stayed at. So much fun. It took awhile to live it down - as I was teaching all sorts of things in the park. My reputation followed me for two years. All friends and they really teased me. Memories!


Shirley!! Whoo whoo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> They're very good and quite rich, so there's enough for everyone here.


Oh, boy - delicious!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Bonnie* -- How many grandchildren were at the beach with you?
> 
> It sounds like you had a wonderful time. I am envious as I just have the one little one now and she is l0
> 
> - she was in a wonderful ballet dance recital yesterday and they have taken the dance to 2 hospitals including the Children's hospital and 4 senior residences - Yesterday was the big final with the whole dance group involved. She looked so beautiful. She danced a duet and was great.


It's so nice to watch them perform. Good experience for them, too. I"m sure she did look beautiful! Ten is a sweet age for little girls.

We had eight grandchildren with us - from 3 to 17. Five couldn't make it. Their dad is on a special project and couldn't come, and mommy couldn't face an 8-hour ride and a week at the ocean with five kiddos under ten and no other adult!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, I do Bonnie. I piece the quilt top by machine, then layer it and quilt by hand. The quilt I am making for myself, is too big for my machine, so I will have to hand quilt it. When I first started quilting, I used "cheater quilts"
> to get the feel of hand quilting and to practice making uniform stitches.


Oh - cheater quilts. I'll have to learn more about that, especially for uniform stitches.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have always been too lazy -- my traditional quilts were machine quilted by my best friend who has a long arm, but the painted quilts I hand quilted. Then I got lazy and started making wall hangings and did a lot of close quilting on them. I really enjoy it as it was so much fun to close quilt designes etc. I used the quilt patterns as part of the landscape and it was a lot of fun.


Lovely.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay I don't have the clear stuff either. BONNIE)))))))
> Thanks, I will have a brownie, al!


We don't have it any more either - used it all to clean up the puke (excuse me). I never touch the stuff anyway. I prefer to eat my calories, and being with people makes me tipsy, as you can tell from my rambling posts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Yup, tequila would be considered a "clear liquid," lol. I should ask the gastroenterologist that when dh has his next procedure, and note the look on his face.


That would be funny!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They're 6 months old now. They're into trying to rip your lips off.


Oh, yes - I remember that game! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> OMG, my side is hurting and it's hard to read the comments. I'm laughing so hard I'm crying.


Very funny!! But - where was the recipe? :shock:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very funny!! But - where was the recipe? :shock:


The first link was the recipe. The comments were hilarious!
Bonnie, you really stay up late. I'm sitting here knitting and getting sleepy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why not? I'm one of those people who talk with everyone about anything. My husband laughs when I emerge from a public restroom with a new group of friends. Warning.



bonbf3 said:


> It does. And you can't talk about colonoscopies with just anybody!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Of course. Perfect angelic look.



Poor Purl said:


> Will this do?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK. You asked.

Me & my family frequently traveled the old PA turnpike with 5 tunnels. My mother's only winter coat was fur. You imagine the rest. I still refuse the possibility of a cruise anywhere. I made and entire ferry boat sick once. I give motion sickness a face.

Oldest child carried on the heritage royally. I was divorced and eventually remarried. My sister, her husband, their infant, & their dog took my two children with them after our wedding for our honeymoon. Fortunately it was a rental car. My sister swears that her husband and the dog tried to climb out the window in unison with each wretch.

Still happily married 30 years later. And I still owe my sister and her family big time.



bonbf3 said:


> Extensive? Oh - poor you. Do you get sick, or is it children? I used to get it terribly as a child - then - dramamine came along! My parents loved it because it kept me from getting sick - AND it put me to sleep for the entire trip. Anything to shut me up - I was a non-stop talker. Now that I have grandkids like that, I marvel at my mother's restraint. And I also understand why sometimes her "oh, my" was a little flat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. I think they are words to live by.



bonbf3 said:


> You know, damemary, those are golden words. You are so right!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I say it was the character, and lack of character. IMHO



Poor Purl said:


> It wasn't the mention of the ACA. It was the following: " there is also so much angst from the majority of Americans towards The Affordable Care Act (Obamacare)." This is at the very least debatable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with Nancy Reagan for once. Just say no.



SQM said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am attending a get a new career as an old lady program. Having to get up to my alarm clock set at 7:30 was awful as was pushing myself on the subway- all the reasons why I don't want to go back into the world of work outside the home. So ultimately my day was ironic.
> 
> For colonoscopies - as I mentioned earlier - mix your powders with Gatorade and pray you can drink the whole gallon.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I had a nest of doves outside the dining room window years ago. Better than anything on TV ever.



MarilynKnits said:


> That is so delightful. Enjoy them. Years ago when we had nestlings just outside our dining room window, it was something new every day.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

TammySmith said:


> No thats not how it happened ---- but to maintain the peace we can let you misunderstanding go.


Very observant, Tammy!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd eat it with a spoon.



alcameron said:


> Here are the brownies, but they're still too warm to cut.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Ebony and ivory - a piano!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's the soap making that intrigues me.



bonbf3 said:


> So pretty. I'd like to learn to quilt and make jewelry (I love beads). Some day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sometimes it's just fun to confuse things. Fine with me. Never too much laughter.



bonbf3 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry for laughing, but I think you're talking about the "stuff." Thumper was talking about the tequila. I think. Or am I confused? It happens a lot.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is a bond there that will last forever. Grandma's don't have to enforce rules, they speak from the heart.



BrattyPatty said:


> She is a fellow redhead, SQ. I already know what her next move is hee hee. I hope she has as much fun with me as I do with her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'd eat it with a spoon.


Of course you would.

That's quite an interesting new avatar. Can you explain?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

One of my favorite artists, Ruby from the Phoenix Zoo. She passed away a few years ago, but she tirelessly painted lovely paintings which sold to benefit the zoo.



Poor Purl said:


> Of course you would.
> 
> That's quite an interesting new avatar. Can you explain?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> One of my favorite artists, Ruby from the Phoenix Zoo. She passed away a few years ago, but she tirelessly painted lovely paintings which sold to benefit the zoo.


You've used one of her paintings before, IIRC. A very talented artist.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Here are the brownies, but they're still too warm to cut.


It looks delicious. I must tell you a funny story about a friend of my ex. It happened over 43 yeas ago. She made some delicious brownies and was cutting them into squares. Unfortunately the edge of the slab was not square so she squared it neatly and then threw the uneven pieces she had just cut into the rubbish bin. My 9 year old daughter could not help herself and said "why did you do that, why did you throw those pieces in the rubbish bin, that is a waste of perfectly good food". The woman looked at my daughter as if she was a demented two year old and said in her best haughty,taughty voice, "my dear little child you cannot eat or expect other people to eat brownies that have jagged edges. I throw all food that does not look 100% in the rubbish bin because it is not fit for human consumption". It was at that point I politically suddenly developed a splitting migraine headache and begged my then husband to take me home immediately as I could feel I was about to pass out. I put my hand to my head and the other over my mouth and looked as if I was about to throw up. Mrs Haughty Taughty said "Yes, I think you should take your wife home before she disgraces herself over my carpets". No, I never visited this woman again and if my then husband said he was inviting them to our home I would take the children and visit my mother, sometimes staying overnight to avoid them. It took over ten years but one day the ex said "you know that woman is really an intolerable #####, you would not believe how she runs people down. You are not the only woman she says nasty things about. I have told them I do not wish to see them again".

So, I hope you have not trimmed the edges of your brownie slab and thrown the jagged edges in the bin because you will upset my daughter.

Hope you are laughing at my tale, because I am. It is a true tale.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Didn't mean to make it so big!


Of course she did, she is sharing it with us.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The first link was the recipe. The comments were hilarious!
> Bonnie, you really stay up late. I'm sitting here knitting and getting sleepy.


I liked the busy cook that want the the crock pot version. That's the one the had me holding my sides.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

TammySmith said:


> No thats not how it happened ---- but to maintain the peace we can let *you* misunderstanding go.


Whatever *you* say, how's Gilbert today?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Shirley!! Whoo whoo!


I thought I was a dignified lady - but I guess those Marguaritas hit the spot! It caused a lot of laughs and conversation with my friends.

I loved the taste while I was drinking it but sure didn't care for it much the next day! The heat didn't help much either. Pat (dh) was so good- he just took me home. A one of a kind (thank heavens) experience .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> It looks delicious. I must tell you a funny story about a friend of my ex. It happened over 43 yeas ago. She made some delicious brownies and was cutting them into squares. Unfortunately the edge of the slab was not square so she squared it neatly and then threw the uneven pieces she had just cut into the rubbish bin. My 9 year old daughter could not help herself and said "why did you do that, why did you throw those pieces in the rubbish bin, that is a waste of perfectly good food". The woman looked at my daughter as if she was a demented two year old and said in her best haughty,taughty voice, "my dear little child you cannot eat or expect other people to eat brownies that have jagged edges. I throw all food that does not look 100% in the rubbish bin because it is not fit for human consumption". It was at that point I politically suddenly developed a splitting migraine headache and begged my then husband to take me home immediately as I could feel I was about to pass out. I put my hand to my head and the other over my mouth and looked as if I was about to throw up. Mrs Haughty Taughty said "Yes, I think you should take your wife home before she disgraces herself over my carpets". No, I never visited this woman again and if my then husband said he was inviting them to our home I would take the children and visit my mother, sometimes staying overnight to avoid them. It took over ten years but one day the ex said "you know that woman is really an intolerable #####, you would not believe how she runs people down. You are not the only woman she says nasty things about. I have told them I do not wish to see them again".
> 
> So, I hope you have not trimmed the edges of your brownie slab and thrown the jagged edges in the bin because you will upset my daughter.
> 
> Hope you are laughing at my tale, because I am. It is a true tale.


I wonder why some people feel entitled to insult and demean others. They have fooled themselves into thinking they have the right. I wonder what has happened to them to make them feel that way. Does make you wonder.

I am glad you were strong enough to just let her go. Hard to do though - Usually it is my dh who sees through unhappy unkind people before I do. I am inclined to 
see the best until they treat me badly -he doesn't give them the chance to - then I finally wake up !

That is what is so interesting about people - we are all different.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> One of my favorite artists, Ruby from the Phoenix Zoo. She passed away a few years ago, but she tirelessly painted lovely paintings which sold to benefit the zoo.


I saw a whole video on Ruby - her paintings were certainly interesting.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

TammySmith said:


> No thats not how it happened ---- but to maintain the peace we can let you misunderstanding go.


I PMed KPG last night and asked her very politely to post her thoughts on the other popular threads. On FF this morning, she announced her leave of absence from KP.

I am sure we all will wish her a fond Bon Voyage.

Thanks. Ms. Smith.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I PMed KPG last night and asked her very politely to post her thoughts on the other popular threads. On FF this morning, she announced her leave of absence from KP.
> 
> I am sure we all will wish her a fond Bon Voyage.
> 
> Thanks. Ms. Smith.


It is sad in a way -


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Nearly 8.30 pm and I am just back from the swimming pool. One and a half hours for pool, sauna and spa. It was not busy tonight but they still kicked us out at closing, 8.00 pm. We said we would snick the door and turn the lights out when we left but no, we had to leave at 8.00. In summertime they open until 8.30 but now it is winter hours so early closing. Anyone else enjoy the pool in winter. Yes it is a heated indoor pool, therapy pool is heated but not the main lap pool. I stick to the therapy pool. A great crowd there, both young and old, male and female and from many different countries and backgrounds but we are all friends


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I am fasting this morning -- Have a cat scan this afternoon. Drink then injection then scan - I will be glad when these tests are over - although I am concerned about the results- however nothing I can do about it. Once we know what is happening we will deal with it. 

Happily, DH is fine-

no cancer showed up in his colostomy-- heart working perfectly from mitral and aortic valve replacements 3 years ago (just saw the surgeon) - he doesn't have to go back to see him for another 2 years -- now - that is a miracle as he was into congestive heart failure and without the surgery he was given just weeks. So I feel every day together is a gift.

Anyway - good wishes and Prayers if you Pray, would be much appreciated. Next week I have a non treadmill stress test - which is spread over two days. then on July 4th the holter monitor will be worn for 24 hours. If that doesn't cover it nothing will. 

=======
It is a lovely day here -- and the rockies are slowly losing the huge snow cover which was such a worry. If the rain stays away they feel there will be no flooding like last year - it was the worst flood in l00 years here. People are a little nervous. This city was built on the junction of the Elbow and Bow rivers as a Royal Canadian Mounted Police fort was set up right at the junction-- then when the railway came through it was put near the fort - Calgary has a wild west, ranching (not sheep) history and that is how the Calgary Stampede was first started many years ago. Cowboys from all the ranches around town would come in and it would be a wild and woolly stampede where they competed with each other for animals or sometimes money. It is the 2nd largest rodeo now and world renowned. Our chuck wagon races are worth googling. 

We get lots and lots of people from the US and all over the world. We are at the age where we watch it on TV! It is a great show though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The first link was the recipe. The comments were hilarious!
> Bonnie, you really stay up late. I'm sitting here knitting and getting sleepy.


I do stay up late, and it's worse when I'm busy. This week we have two gks here today through dinner, tomorrow I have to take a friend to the dentist (MS-can't drive any more), and then we leave home again on Sat. for a week. It keeps me awake and moving. Maybe that's not all bad - at least I'm moving.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Why not? I'm one of those people who talk with everyone about anything. My husband laughs when I emerge from a public restroom with a new group of friends. Warning.


I'm the same way - too bad we don't live near one another. It would be a non-stop gabfest!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> It looks delicious. I must tell you a funny story about a friend of my ex. It happened over 43 yeas ago. She made some delicious brownies and was cutting them into squares. Unfortunately the edge of the slab was not square so she squared it neatly and then threw the uneven pieces she had just cut into the rubbish bin. My 9 year old daughter could not help herself and said "why did you do that, why did you throw those pieces in the rubbish bin, that is a waste of perfectly good food". The woman looked at my daughter as if she was a demented two year old and said in her best haughty,taughty voice, "my dear little child you cannot eat or expect other people to eat brownies that have jagged edges. I throw all food that does not look 100% in the rubbish bin because it is not fit for human consumption". It was at that point I politically suddenly developed a splitting migraine headache and begged my then husband to take me home immediately as I could feel I was about to pass out. I put my hand to my head and the other over my mouth and looked as if I was about to throw up. Mrs Haughty Taughty said "Yes, I think you should take your wife home before she disgraces herself over my carpets". No, I never visited this woman again and if my then husband said he was inviting them to our home I would take the children and visit my mother, sometimes staying overnight to avoid them. It took over ten years but one day the ex said "you know that woman is really an intolerable #####, you would not believe how she runs people down. You are not the only woman she says nasty things about. I have told them I do not wish to see them again".
> 
> So, I hope you have not trimmed the edges of your brownie slab and thrown the jagged edges in the bin because you will upset my daughter.
> 
> Hope you are laughing at my tale, because I am. It is a true tale.


Eve, you are a better woman than I am for not telling that idiot off. To my taste, the crispy edges are the best parts of brownies and cakes. My husband gets the soft middle pieces, but I love the corners best.

Sure took your ex a long time to figure stuff out. No wonder a bright person like you didn't stay with him. A guy like that would have driven me nuts!

And your then little daughter was so much smarter than that woman!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> OK. You asked.
> 
> Me & my family frequently traveled the old PA turnpike with 5 tunnels. My mother's only winter coat was fur. You imagine the rest. I still refuse the possibility of a cruise anywhere. I made and entire ferry boat sick once. I give motion sickness a face.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that story had such a happy ending! I'll bet it comes up a lot. Oops - did I say comes up? Sorry.......now I'm queasy.

Funny coincidence - I also had trouble going to PA. It wasn't so much the turnpike as the twisting roads. Oh, I should face it - it was really any road. Airplanes, too.

Awful, isn't it? I have one daughter who carried on the tradition, but she seems better now. I was better for me in middle adulthood, but it has crept back a little. I can't do much in the car. I can knit ten stitches, then I have to stop and look out the window for a minute. And reading - never! Glancing at a map is it. Are you over it?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been watching this thread off and on. It seems the ones that complain about insulting others are the ones who do it the most.
> 
> They are doing a very good job of following the rules for radicals:
> 
> ...


Oh, no, you are very perceptive. But I have a thought in the back of my head that you may be referring to different people than I would regarding the veracity of that rule.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> It looks delicious. I must tell you a funny story about a friend of my ex. It happened over 43 yeas ago. She made some delicious brownies and was cutting them into squares. Unfortunately the edge of the slab was not square so she squared it neatly and then threw the uneven pieces she had just cut into the rubbish bin. My 9 year old daughter could not help herself and said "why did you do that, why did you throw those pieces in the rubbish bin, that is a waste of perfectly good food". The woman looked at my daughter as if she was a demented two year old and said in her best haughty,taughty voice, "my dear little child you cannot eat or expect other people to eat brownies that have jagged edges. I throw all food that does not look 100% in the rubbish bin because it is not fit for human consumption". It was at that point I politically suddenly developed a splitting migraine headache and begged my then husband to take me home immediately as I could feel I was about to pass out. I put my hand to my head and the other over my mouth and looked as if I was about to throw up. Mrs Haughty Taughty said "Yes, I think you should take your wife home before she disgraces herself over my carpets". No, I never visited this woman again and if my then husband said he was inviting them to our home I would take the children and visit my mother, sometimes staying overnight to avoid them. It took over ten years but one day the ex said "you know that woman is really an intolerable #####, you would not believe how she runs people down. You are not the only woman she says nasty things about. I have told them I do not wish to see them again".
> 
> So, I hope you have not trimmed the edges of your brownie slab and thrown the jagged edges in the bin because you will upset my daughter.
> 
> Hope you are laughing at my tale, because I am. It is a true tale.


Great story, Eve. I really love baking in square or rectangular pans. So many edge pieces!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> One of my favorite artists, Ruby from the Phoenix Zoo. She passed away a few years ago, but she tirelessly painted lovely paintings which sold to benefit the zoo.


Maybe one of the people who studied color with Shirley can comment on Ruby's choices??


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> It looks delicious. I must tell you a funny story about a friend of my ex. It happened over 43 yeas ago. She made some delicious brownies and was cutting them into squares. Unfortunately the edge of the slab was not square so she squared it neatly and then threw the uneven pieces she had just cut into the rubbish bin. My 9 year old daughter could not help herself and said "why did you do that, why did you throw those pieces in the rubbish bin, that is a waste of perfectly good food". The woman looked at my daughter as if she was a demented two year old and said in her best haughty,taughty voice, "my dear little child you cannot eat or expect other people to eat brownies that have jagged edges. I throw all food that does not look 100% in the rubbish bin because it is not fit for human consumption". It was at that point I politically suddenly developed a splitting migraine headache and begged my then husband to take me home immediately as I could feel I was about to pass out. I put my hand to my head and the other over my mouth and looked as if I was about to throw up. Mrs Haughty Taughty said "Yes, I think you should take your wife home before she disgraces herself over my carpets". No, I never visited this woman again and if my then husband said he was inviting them to our home I would take the children and visit my mother, sometimes staying overnight to avoid them. It took over ten years but one day the ex said "you know that woman is really an intolerable #####, you would not believe how she runs people down. You are not the only woman she says nasty things about. I have told them I do not wish to see them again".
> 
> So, I hope you have not trimmed the edges of your brownie slab and thrown the jagged edges in the bin because you will upset my daughter.
> 
> Hope you are laughing at my tale, because I am. It is a true tale.


Very important question, Eve. Did that woman chew and swallow the perfectly shaped foods she provided? Wouldn't that make them unfit for human consumption?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I liked the busy cook that want the the crock pot version. That's the one the had me holding my sides.


Do you ever wonder what those very smart people writing those hilarious comments do when they're not writing comments? Are they finding the cure for cancer, or are they playing Angry Birds?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been watching this thread off and on. It seems the ones that complain about insulting others are the ones who do it the most.
> 
> They are doing a very good job of following the rules for radicals:
> 
> ...


Not attacking, just noting: this is what Karl Rove is doing by claiming Hillary has brain damage. It's a tactic that's more in use by the right than the left. So what's it to be, Joey, Alinsky as hero of the right?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, I am fasting this morning -- Have a cat scan this afternoon. Drink then injection then scan - I will be glad when these tests are over - although I am concerned about the results- however nothing I can do about it. Once we know what is happening we will deal with it.
> 
> Happily, DH is fine-
> 
> ...


I hope you pass all your tests with flying colors (and show those on the Workshop). :lol: :lol:

But I also hope that when you wrote of your DH's colostomy you meant colonoscopy. A colostomy is a very unpleasant thing (though I know someone who had one as a teenager and managed a really happy life as editor and as wife and mother).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, no, you are very perceptive. But I have a thought in the back of my head that you may be referring to different people than I would regarding the veracity of that rule.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

TammySmith said:


> No thats not how it happened ---- but to maintain the peace we can let you misunderstanding go.


Why don't we all just decide that each of us knows exactly what happened and we all think it was something different - and let it go.

Except for me - I was away and don't know what the ____ happened. But - after forty-some (lost count) years of marriage, I do know how to drop An Argument and let It sit in the corner all by Itself, smoldering like a steaming heap of dung, shunned by all until it cools down and becomes relatively odorless and sometimes even useful as fertilizer. (There's symbolism in there.)

My DH and I do that all the time! :lol: :lol:

Let it go - wasn't there a song about that?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sometimes it's just fun to confuse things. Fine with me. Never too much laughter.


Agree - I'll try to keep you laughing. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> I PMed KPG last night and asked her very politely to post her thoughts on the other popular threads. On FF this morning, she announced her leave of absence from KP.
> 
> I am sure we all will wish her a fond Bon Voyage.
> 
> Thanks. Ms. Smith.


I've just skimmed through yesterday's posts to read what happened. There were several posts that just skirted the edges of controversy and we all let them go. No one sniped at me, Purl, Designer or Marilyn when we made those posts.

KPG's post was in the same context, but she was immediately targeted and criticized. Without that, the conversation would have continued on, just as it did with our other posts. When KPG defended herself, further criticism took place. Constant repetitions to "let something go", isn't letting go -- it's stirring the pot. Is the need to have the last word really that important?

At first I wasn't going to comment, but I think that goes against what this thread was intended to accomplish. If we want bridges, it should be neutral for everyone and it's not ok to target 1 user's posts because of a long history of personal animosity.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've just skimmed through yesterday's posts to read what happened. There were several posts that just skirted the edges of controversy and we all let them go. No one sniped at me, Purl, Designer or Marilyn when we made those posts.
> 
> KPG's post was in the same context, but she was immediately targeted and criticized. Without that, the conversation would have continued on, just as it did with our other posts. When KPG defended herself, further criticism took place. Constant repetitions to "let something go", isn't letting go -- it's stirring the pot. Is the need to have the last word really that important?
> 
> At first I wasn't going to comment, but I think that goes against what this thread was intended to accomplish. If we want bridges, it should be neutral for everyone and it's not ok to target 1 user's posts because of a long history of personal animosity.


But it's the personal history that leads one to understand the intent. I don't believe "neutral" means to allow someone to post provocative material--more than once. I am also just commenting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> One of my favorite artists, Ruby from the Phoenix Zoo. She passed away a few years ago, but she tirelessly painted lovely paintings which sold to benefit the zoo.


Ruby the elephant. I just googled. Isn't it interesting? I also think Koko the gorilla is a fascinating animal. She learned sign language! She also "adopted" two kittens and mothered them. Very sweet story - you can get it on Amazon. The book is short, for kids but interesting for adults, too. Koko's Kitten. Very touching.

Did you see Ruby in person?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> It looks delicious. I must tell you a funny story about a friend of my ex. It happened over 43 yeas ago. She made some delicious brownies and was cutting them into squares. Unfortunately the edge of the slab was not square so she squared it neatly and then threw the uneven pieces she had just cut into the rubbish bin. My 9 year old daughter could not help herself and said "why did you do that, why did you throw those pieces in the rubbish bin, that is a waste of perfectly good food". The woman looked at my daughter as if she was a demented two year old and said in her best haughty,taughty voice, "my dear little child you cannot eat or expect other people to eat brownies that have jagged edges. I throw all food that does not look 100% in the rubbish bin because it is not fit for human consumption". It was at that point I politically suddenly developed a splitting migraine headache and begged my then husband to take me home immediately as I could feel I was about to pass out. I put my hand to my head and the other over my mouth and looked as if I was about to throw up. Mrs Haughty Taughty said "Yes, I think you should take your wife home before she disgraces herself over my carpets". No, I never visited this woman again and if my then husband said he was inviting them to our home I would take the children and visit my mother, sometimes staying overnight to avoid them. It took over ten years but one day the ex said "you know that woman is really an intolerable #####, you would not believe how she runs people down. You are not the only woman she says nasty things about. I have told them I do not wish to see them again".
> 
> So, I hope you have not trimmed the edges of your brownie slab and thrown the jagged edges in the bin because you will upset my daughter.
> 
> Hope you are laughing at my tale, because I am. It is a true tale.


Hilarious! What a goofball. Please tell your daughter that if I ever "trim" a brownie, I do it so that I can eat the trimmings! Wasting any part of a brownie is worse than eating a ragged one!! Love your name for Mrs Haughty Taughty. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I liked the busy cook that want the the crock pot version. That's the one the had me holding my sides.


That one got me, too. So funny! Just the whole idea of a recipe for ice cubes cracked me up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, I am fasting this morning -- Have a cat scan this afternoon. Drink then injection then scan - I will be glad when these tests are over - although I am concerned about the results- however nothing I can do about it. Once we know what is happening we will deal with it.
> 
> Happily, DH is fine-
> 
> ...


I'm praying thanks for your husband's excellent results and prayers for the same for you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope you pass all your tests with flying colors (and show those on the Workshop). :lol: :lol:
> 
> But I also hope that when you wrote of your DH's colostomy you meant colonoscopy. A colostomy is a very unpleasant thing (though I know someone who had one as a teenager and managed a really happy life as editor and as wife and mother).


you are correct - I just typed it incorrectly. Didn't read it again. Thanks for the good wishes-- I appreciate them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is sad in a way -


I'm sorry KPG is leaving. She's always been a very dear friend to me and to many others, even going out of her way to do things for people in "real life." Her friendship with KP friends reached outside the threads and topics. I'm sorry there was some kind of barrier that couldn't be overcome. I hope she won't be gone long.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry KPG is leaving. She's always been a very dear friend to me and to many others, even going out of her way to do things for people in "real life." Her friendship with KP friends reached outside the threads and topics. I'm sorry there was some kind of barrier that couldn't be overcome. I hope she won't be gone long.


As I said above-- it is sad for her and her friends.

Just so you know, no insults or unkindness was meant on my part -- she just wouldn't accept that.

enough of that -

You are planning on being away for another week I understand -- where are you going? I hope you have just as good time next week as the last.

I am watching the Memorial service for the RCMP members who were shot in Moncton, New Brunswick last week by a 23 year old who had no history with the Police but was very troubled. He shot them unexpectedly and managed to elude the police for 2 or 3 days. 6000 members of different Police Forces from around the world including many from the US, Australia and Britain as well as most places in Canada have just marched into the coliseum in Moncton - a smaller city of about 70,000 people. 
6,000 volunteers in the city opened their homes for the visiting Police and armed forces visitors.

Makes our troubles seem small -- all were married and I understand they had children - one is having another child in Sept. One was a dog handler and the dog will be at the service. Two other officers were also wounded but are okay. They will be at the Service too.

The young man who shot them had 3 high powered guns, a bow and arrow and was dressed in Army fatigues. He had tweeted how much he hated the police and the gun laws in Canada.
--------
Well, I am going to sign off and watch the Memorial service and then head out for my Cat Scan - then we are going out to EAT!!

Talk to you all later.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Why don't we all just decide that each of us knows exactly what happened and we all think it was something different - and let it go.
> 
> Except for me - I was away and don't know what the ____ happened. But - after forty-some (lost count) years of marriage, I do know how to drop An Argument and let It sit in the corner all by Itself, smoldering like a steaming heap of dung, shunned by all until it cools down and becomes relatively odorless and sometimes even useful as fertilizer. (There's symbolism in there.)
> 
> Let it go - wasn't there a song about that?


wise words Bonnie


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Shirl!
Hope your test goes well today!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Shirl!
> Hope your test goes well today!


Cute, Patty


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> wise words Bonnie


Are you home already? Or didn't you go yet?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think she was on her way, al


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Shirl!
> Hope your test goes well today!


Yes. Good luck, good results.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is a picture of a quilt similar to the one that I am making. I chose 1930's print fabrics to use in mine. The colors I have chosen to use are not as bold as the one pictured here. I finally finished cutting all of the pieces. There is a lot of cutting, starching, and pressing to do before sewing this monster!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is a picture of a quilt similar to the one that I am making. I chose 1930's print fabrics to use in mine. The colors I have chosen to use are not as bold as the one pictured here. I finally finished cutting all of the pieces. There is a lot of cutting, starching, and pressing to do before sewing this monster!


It's beautiful. Yours will be, too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Not attacking, just noting: this is what Karl Rove is doing by claiming Hillary has brain damage. It's a tactic that's more in use by the right than the left. So what's it to be, Joey, Alinsky as hero of the right?


Thought this was a kind place to chat. But there you go again being snarky and bringing your LPOV to a quiet place. WTG


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Thought this was a kind place to chat. But there you go again being snarky and bringing your LPOV to a quiet place. WTG


Thanks LTL for helping monitor this thread. Purl - not cool. Other sites for citing Alinsky.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thought this was a kind place to chat. But there you go again being snarky and bringing your LPOV to a quiet place. WTG


Gee, where've you been? Didn't you get to see Joey's posting of a "rule" by Saul Alinsky? A couple of messages above mine. That's what I was responding to. Thanks for another contextless remark.

Or is it only the LPOV that's snarky, never one of the RWN postings? You're the third rightie who's come by trying to start a fight (NOT counting Joey). It's over right now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks LTL for helping monitor this thread. Purl - not cool. Other sites for citing Alinsky.


Wait a minute.


Joeysomma said:


> I have been watching this thread off and on. It seems the ones that complain about insulting others are the ones who do it the most.
> 
> They are doing a very good job of following the rules for radicals:
> 
> ...


It's right up there, a couple of messages before mine. It's okay for her to write that but "not cool" for me to point out where it's used?

If you're going to pass the monitoring on to people like LTL, I'm out of here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is a picture of a quilt similar to the one that I am making. I chose 1930's print fabrics to use in mine. The colors I have chosen to use are not as bold as the one pictured here. I finally finished cutting all of the pieces. There is a lot of cutting, starching, and pressing to do before sewing this monster!


I like this pattern.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's right up there, a couple of messages before mine. It's okay for her to write that but "not cool" for me to point out where it's used?
> 
> If you're going to pass the monitoring on to people like LTL, I'm out of here.


LTL is not controlled by me, in the least. "Let's Call the Whole Thing Off".


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks LTL for helping monitor this thread. Purl - not cool. Other sites for citing Alinsky.


Alinsky was brought to this thread by someone other than Purl.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Alinsky was brought to this thread by someone other than Purl.


Yes I know. But let us not belabor the point. I am sorry I mentioned PP. For the sake of this thread, let us move on.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yes I know. But let us not belabor the point. I am sorry I mentioned PP. For the sake of this thread, let us move on.


Sorry, I was responding after reading. . .
Never mind, I'll read everything before I respond in the future.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love your daughter's honestly.



EveMCooke said:


> It looks delicious. I must tell you a funny story about a friend of my ex. It happened over 43 yeas ago. She made some delicious brownies and was cutting them into squares. Unfortunately the edge of the slab was not square so she squared it neatly and then threw the uneven pieces she had just cut into the rubbish bin. My 9 year old daughter could not help herself and said "why did you do that, why did you throw those pieces in the rubbish bin, that is a waste of perfectly good food". The woman looked at my daughter as if she was a demented two year old and said in her best haughty,taughty voice, "my dear little child you cannot eat or expect other people to eat brownies that have jagged edges. I throw all food that does not look 100% in the rubbish bin because it is not fit for human consumption". It was at that point I politically suddenly developed a splitting migraine headache and begged my then husband to take me home immediately as I could feel I was about to pass out. I put my hand to my head and the other over my mouth and looked as if I was about to throw up. Mrs Haughty Taughty said "Yes, I think you should take your wife home before she disgraces herself over my carpets". No, I never visited this woman again and if my then husband said he was inviting them to our home I would take the children and visit my mother, sometimes staying overnight to avoid them. It took over ten years but one day the ex said "you know that woman is really an intolerable #####, you would not believe how she runs people down. You are not the only woman she says nasty things about. I have told them I do not wish to see them again".
> 
> So, I hope you have not trimmed the edges of your brownie slab and thrown the jagged edges in the bin because you will upset my daughter.
> 
> Hope you are laughing at my tale, because I am. It is a true tale.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hangover? I'm happy dancing.



Designer1234 said:


> It is sad in a way -


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Moving on . .
Yesterday I was upstairs making the bed, etc., when I heard this clunk. I thought something had fallen but when I looked around, I saw nothing. When I went downstairs, I found that a big branch on our apricot tree had cracked off and fallen in the dog run area. The trees are stressed because of the drought, and it took just a little wind to help bring the branch down. That huge branch was covered with green apricots, and we were looking forward to reaping a big crop. Now there isn't that much fruit left, and we think we'll have to take down the rest of the tree. I'm trying to hold off, thinking that maybe some of the fruit will still ripen. Bummer! There was green fruit everywhere, and we had to get it picked up before my Lucy, who has IBS, started eating it. We don't need that!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Sorry, I was responding after reading. . .
> Never mind, I'll read everything before I respond in the future.


I do the same thing. It is okay to jump at a post. We might forget it if we don't.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the kind reminder to treasure the moment. So glad to hear your husband is doing well.



Designer1234 said:


> Well, I am fasting this morning -- Have a cat scan this afternoon. Drink then injection then scan - I will be glad when these tests are over - although I am concerned about the results- however nothing I can do about it. Once we know what is happening we will deal with it.
> 
> Happily, DH is fine-
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Did you not read my "I am sorry"?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> LTL is not controlled by me, in the least. "Let's Call the Whole Thing Off".


Of course she's not. But apparently neither is this thread. It was nice while it lasted, but I'm NOT the one who ended the niceness.

However, I certainly don't want to be "not cool." So goodbye.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was thinking the same.



bonbf3 said:


> I'm the same way - too bad we don't live near one another. It would be a non-stop gabfest!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My thoughts exactly, Marilyn, expressed better than I can at the moment.



MarilynKnits said:


> Eve, you are a better woman than I am for not telling that idiot off. To my taste, the crispy edges are the best parts of brownies and cakes. My husband gets the soft middle pieces, but I love the corners best.
> 
> Sure took your ex a long time to figure stuff out. No wonder a bright person like you didn't stay with him. A guy like that would have driven me nuts!
> 
> And your then little daughter was so much smarter than that woman!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Either way is much better than cut & paste. IMHO



Poor Purl said:


> Do you ever wonder what those very smart people writing those hilarious comments do when they're not writing comments? Are they finding the cure for cancer, or are they playing Angry Birds?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Do I need to repeat my apology again for you? Please don't waste your precious but limited time here being belligerent. Tell us what you are knitting at present.

To Today's Mrs. Smith.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let it be....Beatles?



bonbf3 said:


> Why don't we all just decide that each of us knows exactly what happened and we all think it was something different - and let it go.
> 
> Except for me - I was away and don't know what the ____ happened. But - after forty-some (lost count) years of marriage, I do know how to drop An Argument and let It sit in the corner all by Itself, smoldering like a steaming heap of dung, shunned by all until it cools down and becomes relatively odorless and sometimes even useful as fertilizer. (There's symbolism in there.)
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Agreed. Thank you for the insight.



west coast kitty said:


> I've just skimmed through yesterday's posts to read what happened. There were several posts that just skirted the edges of controversy and we all let them go. No one sniped at me, Purl, Designer or Marilyn when we made those posts.
> 
> KPG's post was in the same context, but she was immediately targeted and criticized. Without that, the conversation would have continued on, just as it did with our other posts. When KPG defended herself, further criticism took place. Constant repetitions to "let something go", isn't letting go -- it's stirring the pot. Is the need to have the last word really that important?
> 
> At first I wasn't going to comment, but I think that goes against what this thread was intended to accomplish. If we want bridges, it should be neutral for everyone and it's not ok to target 1 user's posts because of a long history of personal animosity.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> I was thinking the same.


And so many of us have been enjoying gabbing with friends about all sorts of interesting subjects. I have stayed with one avatar because I love looking at the little guy, but appreciate the interesting and beautiful images like your painting and Designer's amazing work.

But like any group that meets in public sometimes there are yentas who interrupt the pleasant exchange of ideas with unpleasant comments. The kindest thing that can be done is to ignore those little nasty zings and walk the high road, continue our pleasant exchanges, and hope the people who try to be divisive will learn to be nice by example or return to wherever they came from and hang out with people with whom they are compatible.

Sort of like the first wave of people moving into a new over 50 condo development or the first introduction to dorm life at college. You buzz around meeting all sorts of people and eventually settle in with people whose company makes you comfortable.

Part of my comfort zone is being around people where I don't have to walk on eggs being careful not to say anything that someone may find offensive. I am not deliberately offensive or insensitive, but when somebody else is, I sort of try to avoid them. There are times I have to hold myself back from tossing what my work friend Thelma called "one of Marilyn's zingers".

Time in my zone to get supper going. Then a friend is coming by to pick me up to pay a shiva call.

Designer, hope you enjoy a wonderful dinner to reward you for your having to fast for the test. Doubly hope the test results are good.

Have a good evening. Back atcha all tomorrow after my weight training class at the senior center.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Of course she's not. But apparently neither is this thread. It was nice while it lasted, but I'm NOT the one who ended the niceness.
> 
> However, I certainly don't want to be "not cool." So goodbye.





maysmom said:


> As usual, wah wah wah.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> And so many of us have been enjoying gabbing with friends about all sorts of interesting subjects.





Bratty Patty said:


> Go cry in POV. We are trying to have fun here. PERIOD_THE END


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> As I said above-- it is sad for her and her friends.
> 
> Just so you know, no insults or unkindness was meant on my part -- she just wouldn't accept that.
> 
> ...


Very sad about the shootings. I'm sure that was a moving service.

We are going to our youngest daughter's for a week's visit! She didn't go to the beach with us. Her DH is on a special assignment as the project he's worked on for three years is now going through the "start-up." Someone has to be there all the time, so he's working 12-hour shifts. We're helping her chauffeur and take care of her five little ones. It will be a busy week as she has a very busy household. The oldest is almost ten. Can't wait to see them again!

I hope all is going well now as you have your tests. Enjoy that meal!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Shirl!
> Hope your test goes well today!


Got me with that one! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is a picture of a quilt similar to the one that I am making. I chose 1930's print fabrics to use in mine. The colors I have chosen to use are not as bold as the one pictured here. I finally finished cutting all of the pieces. There is a lot of cutting, starching, and pressing to do before sewing this monster!


Very pretty! I'm sure it will take months to complete - and will be well worth it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very sad about the shootings. I'm sure that was a moving service.
> 
> We are going to our youngest daughter's for a week's visit! She didn't go to the beach with us. Her DH is on a special assignment as the project he's worked on for three years is now going through the "start-up." Someone has to be there all the time, so he's working 12-hour shifts. We're helping her chauffeur and take care of her five little ones. It will be a busy week as she has a very busy household. The oldest is almost ten. Can't wait to see them again!
> 
> I hope all is going well now as you have your tests. Enjoy that meal!


This thread will miss you again, Bonnie. I told you before, you have a way of keeping everyone on an "even keel." When are you leaving?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like great fun to see all the little ones. Rest when you come home.



bonbf3 said:


> Very sad about the shootings. I'm sure that was a moving service.
> 
> We are going to our youngest daughter's for a week's visit! She didn't go to the beach with us. Her DH is on a special assignment as the project he's worked on for three years is now going through the "start-up." Someone has to be there all the time, so he's working 12-hour shifts. We're helping her chauffeur and take care of her five little ones. It will be a busy week as she has a very busy household. The oldest is almost ten. Can't wait to see them again!
> 
> I hope all is going well now as you have your tests. Enjoy that meal!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Moving on . .
> Yesterday I was upstairs making the bed, etc., when I heard this clunk. I thought something had fallen but when I looked around, I saw nothing. When I went downstairs, I found that a big branch on our apricot tree had cracked off and fallen in the dog run area. The trees are stressed because of the drought, and it took just a little wind to help bring the branch down. That huge branch was covered with green apricots, and we were looking forward to reaping a big crop. Now there isn't that much fruit left, and we think we'll have to take down the rest of the tree. I'm trying to hold off, thinking that maybe some of the fruit will still ripen. Bummer! There was green fruit everywhere, and we had to get it picked up before my Lucy, who has IBS, started eating it. We don't need that!!


That's a darn shame. Disappointing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Of course she's not. But apparently neither is this thread. It was nice while it lasted, but I'm NOT the one who ended the niceness.
> 
> However, I certainly don't want to be "not cool." So goodbye.


Purl, please don't go. We can't expect each other to be perfect all the time. I've brought up dreadful subjects - colonoscopies, clear liquids (burp), barfing babies, and steaming piles of dung. Not very lady-like of me and perhaps offensive to some. (But given this crowd, probably not.) We just have to remind each other, then get over it. I didn't read what happened, so maybe I have no right to comment. But it's been 99% nice on here - because everybody's working at it and having a good time.

If I'm off base, let me know. I may be talking out of turn since I didn't read all the posts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sounds like great fun to see all the little ones. Rest when you come home.


Thanks, Damemary. There's a chance they'll come home with us for about two weeks. I know I can rest in mid-July. If I last until then! :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> As I said above-- it is sad for her and her friends.
> 
> Just so you know, no insults or unkindness was meant on my part -- she just wouldn't accept that.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262935-61.html#5426126


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

KPG - I hope you'll stay. If not, I'll keep in touch with you on other threads. You are a good friend, and I hope you'll stay so everybody on here can see that. 

You don't have to prove yourself - just relax and be who you are - smart and kind and creative. That's plenty good enough! 

Pay no attention to the negative. I think that's what's happening here - if somebody slips - and we all do sometimes - we just sort of ignore it and go on from there, hoping it doesn't happen again. It seems to be working so far. 

I don't know any other way to keep the good stuff going. Even in "real life" we have to do that sometimes, even with the best of friends sometimes. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This has been such a nice place. I hope no one leaves. You're all adding so much to the enjoyment, and I believe everyone is trying to stay positive. We shouldn't give up. Just my opinion.


"These things are fun, and fun is good." Dr. Seuss


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Those of us who are throwing stones know it, and we should stop so we can keep on having a good time. Otherwise, this whole thing could fall apart. That would be a shame, and most of us would miss it a lot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double post - now I'll be quiet - hope I didn't say too much. gonna fix dinner for DS and his family.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This has been such a nice place. I hope no one leaves. You're all adding so much to the enjoyment, and I believe everyone is trying to stay positive. We shouldn't give up. Just my opinion.
> 
> "These things are fun, and fun is good." Dr. Seuss


Thanks for being a good voice of moderation here. I appreciate your making this effort. It would be great if this thread could survive for a bit longer. And KPG - listen to your friend Bon. I know you are very generous and great to your friends. And you can be very witty. So stay and we will all listen to Bon.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This thread will miss you again, Bonnie. I told you before, you have a way of keeping everyone on an "even keel." When are you leaving?


I so agree -- I am so glad you are hanging in here with us --

Have a wonderful week with your daughter and family.

---------
I had the cat scan today - no hassle and it went smoothly- results within a week to l0 days. It was not for the heart but for the colon and bowel -- separate from the heart tests.

Stress test 2 days next week,

holter monitor on the 4th for 24 hours and

I just received a date for the Colonoscopy -- July 8 --

They are testing me every which way!!!

I am just going to do what I have to do and see what happens. No other choice.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I PMed KPG last night and asked her very politely to post her thoughts on the other popular threads. On FF this morning, she announced her leave of absence from KP.
> 
> I am sure we all will wish her a fond Bon Voyage.
> 
> Thanks. Ms. Smith.


I haven't been reading this thread as thought it would go sour! Why would you PM KPG & ask her to post on other threads?

I'm shocked that you would do this as most of you on this thread have "hated" KPG since she logged onto KP. This is very extreme as most of you post on our thread & won't leave us alone.

You started this thread to be neutral so why aren't you neutral! I had hoped that we all could finally bury the "hatchet" so to speak!

I'm just sorry to read this thread & will return to true kindness.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Purl, please don't go. We can't expect each other to be perfect all the time. I've brought up dreadful subjects - colonoscopies, clear liquids (burp), barfing babies, and steaming piles of dung. Not very lady-like of me and perhaps offensive to some. (But given this crowd, probably not.) We just have to remind each other, then get over it. I didn't read what happened, so maybe I have no right to comment. But it's been 99% nice on here - because everybody's working at it and having a good time.
> 
> If I'm off base, let me know. I may be talking out of turn since I didn't read all the posts.


once again you are a voice of reason -- I am so glad you and a couple of others visit with us.

I wish those on Denim and Pearls would join us too. We hope it will work if enough of us want it to work. I believe in this thread and so do others on both sides. We just have to all try really hard.

Try to read what is said, not what you think is said, because of the past.

SQM - hang in there - this is important and I applaud you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Purl, please don't go. We can't expect each other to be perfect all the time. I've brought up dreadful subjects - colonoscopies, clear liquids (burp), barfing babies, and steaming piles of dung. Not very lady-like of me and perhaps offensive to some. (But given this crowd, probably not.) We just have to remind each other, then get over it. I didn't read what happened, so maybe I have no right to comment. But it's been 99% nice on here - because everybody's working at it and having a good time.
> 
> If I'm off base, let me know. I may be talking out of turn since I didn't read all the posts.


Aha, you know I've got the goods on you and are afraid I'll blab it to all the other KPers, right?

Seriously, it's nice of you to ask me to stay. Designer has, too, and I find her impossible to turn down. I've yet to see you off-base; you're always good-humored, even funny. What made me want to leave was being accused of spoiling the good nature here and being told it wasn't "cool" to do that. If that's truly what I did, then I don't belong here. But I'll hang around until it happens again because there are a few people here whom I've never conversed with elsewhere and whom I've come to like a lot. Just don't expect to hear about my colonoscopies.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just finished about 700 plied yards of Lincoln Longwool yarn. They are an endangered breed, well basically because they are not as soft as alpaca and merino. Learned about them two weeks ago and got some clean fleece, flicked it, carded it and spun it up. Will try to make a small shawl out of it to show that the older breeds can still be used, just not around the necks (tad scratchy). Can't wait for the breeder and our instructor to see it. Not sure the lace pattern will show up because it is a fuzzy yarn, but oh well it will loved just the same.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just finished about 700 plied yards of Lincoln Longwool yarn. They are an endangered breed, well basically because they are not as soft as alpaca and merino. Learned about them two weeks ago and got some clean fleece, flicked it, carded it and spun it up. Will try to make a small shawl out of it to show that the older breeds can still be used, just not around the necks (tad scratchy). Can't wait for the breeder and our instructor to see it. Not sure the lace pattern will show up because it is a fuzzy yarn, but oh well it will loved just the same.


Thanks for teaching me something. Lincoln Longwool yarn. I will have to google that. The process of turning it into yarn is a lot of work. I know about washing and carding wool as my mom did that, but she use the yarn to weave on a loom. Did you dye it? If so what color? What yarn could you compare it too?
Found this very interesting thanks LTL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I so agree -- I am so glad you are hanging in here with us --
> 
> Have a wonderful week with your daughter and family.
> 
> ...


Test went smoothly - good news! One hurdle down!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Aha, you know I've got the goods on you and are afraid I'll blab it to all the other KPers, right?
> 
> Seriously, it's nice of you to ask me to stay. Designer has, too, and I find her impossible to turn down. I've yet to see you off-base; you're always good-humored, even funny. What made me want to leave was being accused of spoiling the good nature here and being told it wasn't "cool" to do that. If that's truly what I did, then I don't belong here. But I'll hang around until it happens again because there are a few people here whom I've never conversed with elsewhere and whom I've come to like a lot. Just don't expect to hear about my colonoscopies.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just finished about 700 plied yards of Lincoln Longwool yarn. They are an endangered breed, well basically because they are not as soft as alpaca and merino. Learned about them two weeks ago and got some clean fleece, flicked it, carded it and spun it up. Will try to make a small shawl out of it to show that the older breeds can still be used, just not around the necks (tad scratchy). Can't wait for the breeder and our instructor to see it. Not sure the lace pattern will show up because it is a fuzzy yarn, but oh well it will loved just the same.


Very interesting. Even the language is over my head - flicked it? I can imagine carding it and even spinning it, but flicking it? Hmmmm.....you're making me think. This is a different world you're talking about. Any details would be very interesting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks for teaching me something. Lincoln Longwool yarn. I will have to google that. The process of turning it into yarn is a lot of work. I know about washing and carding wool as my mom did that, but she use the yarn to weave on a loom. Did you dye it? If so what color? What yarn could you compare it too?
> Found this very interesting thanks LTL


Hi, Yarnie!!!! Glad to see you!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Just don't expect to hear about my colonoscopies.


Well, be that way! I mean, really, what's a little $&@! between friends?

I guess I'll just have to wait to hear about your bunion surgery, or gout trials, hot flashes, or...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Well, be that way! I mean, really, what's a little $&@! between friends?
> 
> I guess I'll just have to wait to hear about your bunion surgery, or gout trials, hot flashes, or...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This thread will miss you again, Bonnie. I told you before, you have a way of keeping everyone on an "even keel." When are you leaving?


Thanks. I appreciate what you've said, but I can't take the credit - this is a nice group and we're are all trying to avoid controversy. I think we have a common goal - to stay friendly and enjoy each other's company.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Let it be....Beatles?


That's a good one, too - and with a very appropriate meaning, but I meant "Let it Go" from the Disney movie "Frozen."

Has anybody here seen Frozen? I've referred to it a couple of times with nobody taking the bait. Surely you've seen it. If not, it's the best Disney movie I've seen in years - and I've seen quite a few.

If you have a sister, you'll especially like Frozen.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lovethelake - Please tell us more about spinning. Is it super difficult? What type of gizmo is good for learning? Do you use a fairy tale style spinning wheel or a drop spinning wheel?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Nearly 8.30 pm and I am just back from the swimming pool. One and a half hours for pool, sauna and spa. It was not busy tonight but they still kicked us out at closing, 8.00 pm. We said we would snick the door and turn the lights out when we left but no, we had to leave at 8.00. In summertime they open until 8.30 but now it is winter hours so early closing. Anyone else enjoy the pool in winter. Yes it is a heated indoor pool, therapy pool is heated but not the main lap pool. I stick to the therapy pool. A great crowd there, both young and old, male and female and from many different countries and backgrounds but we are all friends


That sounds like a nice evening!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Yarnie!!!! Glad to see you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi ladies! Just got home after a fun girl's night with my daughter and grandaughter. We did a little shopping and had a nice dinner together. I wish we could do it more often.
Al, sorry to hear about your apricot tree. Old trees are hard to let go of. Do you have any of those brownies left?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I so agree -- I am so glad you are hanging in here with us --
> 
> Have a wonderful week with your daughter and family.
> 
> ...


You should be an expert by now on colonoscopies from the last 2 days of posts. Remember to bite a lime after every glass of the "anti-freeze!"
Thumper, we have another colonoscopy scheduled! No bunions or hot flashes!

On a serious note, I hope all goes well for you, Shirl.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Great story, Eve. I really love baking in square or rectangular pans. So many edge pieces!


I can hardly believe this! People who like the edges? Whoa! I have one daughter who likes them, too. I worry about her.

I like the soft inside parts. In fact, if the edges are too hard and I'm making them for someone else, I cut them off. Maybe I should leave them on from now on.

A while back, I started pouring chocolate chips on top of my brownies before they go in the oven. I'm not known for my great cooking (because my family and friends have no taste whatsoever), but people do rave over the brownies and some even ask for them. So if you want to make some brownies that might be a special treat, you might try pouring chocolate chips on top. These are from a MIX, mind you! So simple, and people love them. Of course, this is good for my ego which is severely deprived in the culinary praise department. Just passing this along. Also, you can help yourself to lots of choc. chips and still have enough.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. I appreciate what you've said, but I can't take the credit - this is a nice group and we're are all trying to avoid controversy. I think we have a common goal - to stay friendly and enjoy each other's company.


That is what I believe too Bonnie - I am glad you know that as I know you mean it.

You are so true and so logical and so kind - how could we not like you? It takes both sides and you and KIN are willing to stick your necks out and meet us half way. Al is correct. You are a great addition to this thread and give us hope that it might work.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Lovethelake - Please tell us more about spinning. Is it super difficult? What type of gizmo is good for learning? Do you use a fairy tale style spinning wheel or a drop spinning wheel?


SQM - that's so cute and funny - a fairy tale style spinning wheel. It sounds so official! I just love you for that! I can picture Tinkerbell hovering and spinning. Cute and funny - and a very good description. I"ll bet we all knew instantly what you meant. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very interesting. Even the language is over my head - flicked it? I can imagine carding it and even spinning it, but flicking it? Hmmmm.....you're making me think. This is a different world you're talking about. Any details would be very interesting!


I'm glad someone else knows as little as I. I have to Google it. I presume because there's "wool" in its name, it must be a sheep! Don't laugh---I saw alpaca in there somewhere and I started doubting.
Just got home from a Mexican restaurant. Ten couples from my gym, including a few of my knitters, get together locally once a month for lunch or dinner. I don't particularly like Mexican food, but any opportunity that keeps me from having to cook is great in my book.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi ladies! Just got home after a fun girl's night with my daughter and grandaughter. We did a little shopping and had a nice dinner together. I wish we could do it more often.
> Al, sorry to hear about your apricot tree. Old trees are hard to let go of. Do you have any of those brownies left?


How nice. I've always wanted to do a "girl's night out" or something like it - never have gotten it together. Too many miles between us. I'll bet it was a lot of fun and something your granddaughter will remember.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You should be an expert by now on colonoscopies from the last 2 days of posts. Remember to bite a lime after every glass of the "anti-freeze!"
> Thumper, we have another colonoscopy scheduled! No bunions or hot flashes!
> 
> On a serious note, I hope all goes well for you, Shirl.


After all this talk, I"m almost looking forward to mine!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is what I believe too Bonnie - I am glad you know that as I know you mean it.
> 
> You are so true and so logical and so kind - how could we not like you? It takes both sides and you and KIN are willing to stick your necks out and meet us half way. Al is correct. You are a great addition to this thread and give us hope that it might work.


Shirley - it's so nice of you to say that. I love seeing the good side of people, and once you see how nice a person is, it's easy to accept the differences and overlook disagreements and misunderstandings - because you're already friends.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks for teaching me something. Lincoln Longwool yarn. I will have to google that. The process of turning it into yarn is a lot of work. I know about washing and carding wool as my mom did that, but she use the yarn to weave on a loom. Did you dye it? If so what color? What yarn could you compare it too?
> Found this very interesting thanks LTL


if you dyed your wool , I would be interested in knowing what kind of dye you used. We had a conversation on the workshops about color and I wanted to make some comment on wool dyeing but have never done any. I have dyed fabric but never yarn.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How nice. I've always wanted to do a "girl's night out" or something like it - never have gotten it together. Too many miles between us. I'll bet it was a lot of fun and something your granddaughter will remember.


It's a night that we won't forget, Bonnie. While in the Olive Garden, a couple sat at a table kitty-cornered from us. The section that we were in was now full.
For some reason the man decided to sit sideways in his chair facing a wall and not across the table like most people sit. 
He was "cracking a smile" to the entire room. If I looked up from my plate that rear end was in my direct line of vision. My daughter couldn't stop laughing. Before we knew it the entire room was making eye contact with each other and laughing. The couple never spoke to each other. They were playing on their cell phones oblivious to what was going around them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262935-61.html#5426126


*I will answer this post on WOW - not here. I also have pm'd you*.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I just looked up Lincoln Lomgwool. What I read said it's a rather rare breed from Britain. It's locks are very long, hence it's name. I think it looks a little like a Puli or Komomdor. I wonder if their "dreadlocks" are ever used??


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi ladies! Just got home after a fun girl's night with my daughter and grandaughter. We did a little shopping and had a nice dinner together. I wish we could do it more often.
> Al, sorry to hear about your apricot tree. Old trees are hard to let go of. Do you have any of those brownies left?


All the brownies are in the freezer, but I'll get you a few. I give away most of what I bake and put the rest in the freezer so I can have one once in awhile. My husband is diabetic. Our freezer has a lock, and I'm the only one with the key.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Komomdor and Lincoln Longwool (I hope this works)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's a night that we won't forget, Bonnie. While in the Olive Garden, a couple sat at a table kitty-cornered from us. The section that we were in was now full.
> For some reason the man decided to sit sideways in his chair facing a wall and not across the table like most people sit.
> He was "cracking a smile" to the entire room. If I looked up from my plate that rear end was in my direct line of vision. My daughter couldn't stop laughing. Before we knew it the entire room was making eye contact with each other and laughing. The couple never spoke to each other. They were playing on their cell phones oblivious to what was going around them.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That would be distracting!

Reminds me of a time when my daughter was about 12. We were at dinner, and I saw a girl with black fingernail polish. It was rare then, so I turned to my daughter and mouthed "finger nails." We both just about died laughing - still not sure why. We still laugh about it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Well, be that way! I mean, really, what's a little $&@! between friends?
> 
> I guess I'll just have to wait to hear about your bunion surgery, or gout trials, hot flashes, or...


If it were only a _little_ $&@! I wouldn't mind telling you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> After all this talk, I"m almost looking forward to mine!


You can't mean it!! The best part is when it's over!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Komomdor and Lincoln Longwool (I hope this works)


The top one looks like someone put a huge mop over his entire body. The bottom ones could use a few barrettes.

Send these over to Bev Meredith, the Secret Lives of Sheep creator. They deserve captions.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You can't mean it!! The best part is when it's over!


You're right. I don't mean it at all. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Eleven-thirty in the Eastern Daylight Time Zone. Good night ladies - tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

double post-- sorry


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You can't mean it!! The best part is when it's over!


I have one booked for July 8th -- horrors! oh well I have had one before and it actually was no problem.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The top one looks like someone put a huge mop over his entire body. The bottom ones could use a few barrettes.
> 
> Send these over to Bev Meredith, the Secret Lives of Sheep creator. They deserve captions.


The top pic looks like an Afghan Hound. Seriously!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Shirley - it's so nice of you to say that. I love seeing the good side of people, and once you see how nice a person is, it's easy to accept the differences and overlook disagreements and misunderstandings - because you're already friends.


I needed your common sense tonight -- I am not at the top of my game. Just about ready to throw in the towel. thanks dear friend for making me feel better.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I used to go to stay by myself during the summer at my grandmother's. Great fun and I loved it, but I'd get homesick at bedtime....and I'd cry.....and my grandmother and aunt would tell me stories, and promise I could go home in the morning if I wanted and we'd plan what we wanted to do tomorrow. Funny thing. I always changed my mind about going home early when the sun came up.

Take your vitamins. You'll need them.



bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Damemary. There's a chance they'll come home with us for about two weeks. I know I can rest in mid-July. If I last until then! :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Know when to quit. That's my motto.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll be thinking of you and hoping you get nothing but good news.



Designer1234 said:


> I so agree -- I am so glad you are hanging in here with us --
> 
> Have a wonderful week with your daughter and family.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Well, be that way! I mean, really, what's a little $&@! between friends?
> 
> I guess I'll just have to wait to hear about your bunion surgery, or gout trials, hot flashes, or...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The top pic looks like an Afghan Hound. Seriously!


The top one IS a dog, a Komondor


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The top one IS a dog, a Komondor


I know it's a dog. But it reminds me of an Afghan Hound, only heavier.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I know it's a dog. But it reminds me of an Afghan Hound, only heavier.


Sorry, I thought you thought it wasn't a dog!! Duh . . .
It's hair is like dreadlocks. I once had a friend who had two Pulis( similar to the Komondor) so I got to see them up close and personal.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Showing his plumbing ability, was he? I would have been rolling on the floor laughing and pretending I was calling someone with our sense of humor to tell them what the neighbor was sharing. If you're loud enough they usually catch on. Don't tell me Brynne didn't do a plumbing dance to entertain the room!



BrattyPatty said:


> It's a night that we won't forget, Bonnie. While in the Olive Garden, a couple sat at a table kitty-cornered from us. The section that we were in was now full.
> For some reason the man decided to sit sideways in his chair facing a wall and not across the table like most people sit.
> He was "cracking a smile" to the entire room. If I looked up from my plate that rear end was in my direct line of vision. My daughter couldn't stop laughing. Before we knew it the entire room was making eye contact with each other and laughing. The couple never spoke to each other. They were playing on their cell phones oblivious to what was going around them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am fascinated that people are still able to spin, but my stash and my queue of WIP's are too lengthy now to complete in my lifetime without my picking up new crafts..... and the housework.....ugh.



alcameron said:


> I just looked up Lincoln Lomgwool. What I read said it's a rather rare breed from Britain. It's locks are very long, hence it's name. I think it looks a little like a Puli or Komomdor. I wonder if their "dreadlocks" are ever used??


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Aren't they sweet? Wouldn't you love to see them grazing in front of your house? And why stop there? A pack of alpaca? hedgehogs? chickens? and then there's the wild critters. A quail family with six tiny chicks were under my bird feeder today. Bazinga!



alcameron said:


> Komomdor and Lincoln Longwool (I hope this works)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If it were only a _little_ $&@! I wouldn't mind telling you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That's my Purl. Always truthful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm Pacific Time only 9:30 PM so I'll be around for a bit...hoping to get caught up.



bonbf3 said:


> Eleven-thirty in the Eastern Daylight Time Zone. Good night ladies - tomorrow is another day.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm Pacific Time only 9:30 PM so I'll be around for a bit...hoping to get caught up.


And I'm going to knit a little bit before I fall asleep


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The top pic looks like an Afghan Hound. Seriously!


Certainly more doggish than sheepish.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Sorry, I thought you thought it wasn't a dog!! Duh . . .
> It's hair is like dreadlocks. I once had a friend who had two Pulis( similar to the Komondor) so I got to see them up close and personal.


I thought it was a doggish-looking sheep. Shows what I know.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I thought it was a doggish-looking sheep. Shows what I know.


I did not even think dog. Took it at face value that both were sheep. Whatever. I liked their extensions.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Just finished about 700 plied yards of Lincoln Longwool yarn. They are an endangered breed, well basically because they are not as soft as alpaca and merino. Learned about them two weeks ago and got some clean fleece, flicked it, carded it and spun it up. Will try to make a small shawl out of it to show that the older breeds can still be used, just not around the necks (tad scratchy). Can't wait for the breeder and our instructor to see it. Not sure the lace pattern will show up because it is a fuzzy yarn, but oh well it will loved just the same.


I'm glad that an effort to use less commonly known fleece is being made. This region has more meat sheep and their fleece usually isn't wanted so it's burned or composted. In the past couple of years, various local fiber producers and processors are working to come up with ways of using the fiber but it's been very slow progress.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I PMed KPG last night and asked her very politely to post her thoughts on the other popular threads. On FF this morning, she announced her leave of absence from KP.
> 
> I am sure we all will wish her a fond Bon Voyage.
> 
> Thanks. Ms. Smith.


We can only hope, and that, I fear, is in vain---

:evil:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

----- Original Message -----

Subject: Fwd: A good Catholic joke





I just received an email from a friend and thought I would post the joke she sent me. Please do not take offence as no offence was intended.


An old nun who was living in a convent next to a construction site noticed the coarse
language of the workers and decided to spend some time with them to correct their ways.

She decided she would take her lunch; sit with the workers; and talk with them.

She put her sandwich in a brown bag and walked over to the spot where the men were eating. 

Sporting a big smile, she walked up to the group and asked: "And do you men know Jesus Christ?"

They shook their heads and looked at each other. Very confused.


One of the workers looked up into the steelworks and yelled out, "Anybody up there know Jesus Christ?"

One of the steelworkers yelled down, "Why?"
The worker yelled back, Cause his Mum's here with his lunch."


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

The picture that came with my joke . I hope it comes through.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> The picture that came with my joke . I hope it comes through.


Perfect illustration for a silly and very funny joke.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> ----- Original Message -----
> 
> Subject: Fwd: A good Catholic joke
> 
> ...


Eve, that is a great way to end my day. It is now 12:08 and it is time I was in bed. I just thought I would catch up with this thread before I hit the hay.

I have been so enjoying all the chit chat. There are lots of comments I would like to make to several people, comments I usually make as I roll along. But sometimes, when there are several pages to read, I think that maybe someone else further along has made the same comment as I propose, so I wait. Then I get to the end of the 10 pages or so that I have to read and have forgotten who said what. Ah, the mind is a terrible thing to lose!! (Do you remember that quote from Mr. Quail--I think that was his name.) Any way, that seems to have become part of the general parlance now, at least in our family.

Maybe tomorrow I will have time to go back some pages and make my replies. They will be nice replies; that is one of the things I am enjoying about this thread.

I do wonder, though, how many of you manage to get done what you do get done. You all seem to be busy, and yet you find time (it seems like hours) to chat with KPers. I admire you all and envy you. I never seem to get half done of what I would like. But I keep plodding on and always try to make time to read Neutral Bridges, even if I don't read any other e-mails.

Well, I must get to bed or I will be good for less than nothing tomorrow. Talk to you all tomorrow, or at least "listen" to your gossip. Love it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> We can only hope, and that, I fear, is in vain---
> 
> :evil:


 :hunf: :hunf: I agree.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks a bit like my first grade teacher except she smiled a lot. She was only about 4'10" a perfect size for first grade.



EveMCooke said:


> The picture that came with my joke . I hope it comes through.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're all alike, you know. We prioritize...meaning the housework suffers. Wish we had some cleaning/organizing tips to share. Looking forward to reading your comments.



BlueJay21 said:


> Eve, that is a great way to end my day. It is now 12:08 and it is time I was in bed. I just thought I would catch up with this thread before I hit the hay.
> 
> I have been so enjoying all the chit chat. There are lots of comments I would like to make to several people, comments I usually make as I roll along. But sometimes, when there are several pages to read, I think that maybe someone else further along has made the same comment as I propose, so I wait. Then I get to the end of the 10 pages or so that I have to read and have forgotten who said what. Ah, the mind is a terrible thing to lose!! (Do you remember that quote from Mr. Quail--I think that was his name.) Any way, that seems to have become part of the general parlance now, at least in our family.
> 
> ...


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> The picture that came with my joke . I hope it comes through.


Mother Angelica!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I used to go to stay by myself during the summer at my grandmother's. Great fun and I loved it, but I'd get homesick at bedtime....and I'd cry.....and my grandmother and aunt would tell me stories, and promise I could go home in the morning if I wanted and we'd plan what we wanted to do tomorrow. Funny thing. I always changed my mind about going home early when the sun came up.
> 
> Take your vitamins. You'll need them.


What a nice grandmother and aunt. They knew just what to do. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Know when to quit. That's my motto.


That's a good motto - applies to a lot in life.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Sorry, I thought you thought it wasn't a dog!! Duh . . .
> It's hair is like dreadlocks. I once had a friend who had two Pulis( similar to the Komondor) so I got to see them up close and personal.


You don't see dogs like that every day. I wonder how a person goes about getting a dog like that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I am fascinated that people are still able to spin, but my stash and my queue of WIP's are too lengthy now to complete in my lifetime without my picking up new crafts..... and the housework.....ugh.


So true - the housework always gets in my way. And I don't know why - I'm retired! Where are the servants? :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Aren't they sweet? Wouldn't you love to see them grazing in front of your house? And why stop there? A pack of alpaca? hedgehogs? chickens? and then there's the wild critters. A quail family with six tiny chicks were under my bird feeder today. Bazinga!


Oh - sweet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> ----- Original Message -----
> 
> Subject: Fwd: A good Catholic joke
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: (I'm Catholic - no offense at all. My Protestant cousin sends me Catholic jokes all the time. This is a cute one.)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You don't see dogs like that every day. I wonder how a person goes about getting a dog like that.


It would be hard to groom a dog like that - can you imagine the tangles???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Eve, that is a great way to end my day. It is now 12:08 and it is time I was in bed. I just thought I would catch up with this thread before I hit the hay.
> 
> I have been so enjoying all the chit chat. There are lots of comments I would like to make to several people, comments I usually make as I roll along. But sometimes, when there are several pages to read, I think that maybe someone else further along has made the same comment as I propose, so I wait. Then I get to the end of the 10 pages or so that I have to read and have forgotten who said what. Ah, the mind is a terrible thing to lose!! (Do you remember that quote from Mr. Quail--I think that was his name.) Any way, that seems to have become part of the general parlance now, at least in our family.
> 
> ...


Bluejay, I'm with you. I have trouble remembering all the posts, AND I'm not nearly as productive as this group. I have two blankets and a washcloth going. The blanket has had five rows finished for probably five weeks, and the other blanket has the yarn finally in the knitting basket. The washcloth - I don't even remember how far along it is! So - welcome to my sad but hopeful little club! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> We're all alike, you know. We prioritize...meaning the housework suffers. Wish we had some cleaning/organizing tips to share. Looking forward to reading your comments.


Somebody - I think it was Thumper? - recommended flylady.com to me. I was out of town and didn't check it out, but I plan to.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone - it is 6 am here in the west. nice day and a beautiful Chinook arch in the west (Chinook wind from over the Rockies sends warm air into Southern Alberta and sometimes Montana and beautiful Chinook Arches appear. We know then that weather will be good. They are very welcomed in the winter as the temperature can rise up to 20 degrees in a couple of hours. They don't always last long but it gives us a break.

There was a chinook arch last year at dusk and it was glorious - I a posting pictures of an ordinary arch and the one we had last year as well as another one at dusk. This is the only place that has Chinooks-- rarely are they seen l00 miles north of us. 

We saw one in Montana on our way down to Arizona one year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just looked at flylady.net. I learned that today is anti-procrastination day!!! That day comes around every Wednesday - do what you've been avoiding. She has a little essay on that, and it's very interesting and motivating. 

I found it to be true that unloading the dishwasher really takes under ten minutes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone - it is 6 am here in the west. nice day and a beautiful Chinook arch in the west (Chinook wind from over the Rockies sends warm air into Southern Alberta and sometimes Montana and beautiful Chinook Arches appear. We know then that weather will be good. They are very welcomed in the winter as the temperature can rise up to 20 degrees in a couple of hours. They don't always last long but it gives us a break.
> 
> There was a chinook arch last year at dusk and it was glorious - I a posting pictures of an ordinary arch and the one we had last year as well as another one at dusk. This is the only place that has Chinooks-- rarely are they seen l00 miles north of us.
> 
> We saw one in Montana on our way down to Arizona one year.


Beautiful sunrise. I looked at the color combinations this time - because I read your color workshop!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So true - the housework always gets in my way. And I don't know why - I'm retired! Where are the servants? :shock:


I can't find my servants either-- I have been looking for them for 50 years. Some of my friends are so organized and do everything on certain times and certain days. Half the time I don't even know what day it is so how would I know what I am supposed to do. Much more fun to work on a wall hanging or knit or crochet.

My dh is a picker upper but I don't allow him to touch my workroom.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I can't find my servants either-- I have been looking for them for 50 years. Some of my friends are so organized and do everything on certain times and certain days. Half the time I don't even know what day it is so how would I know what I am supposed to do. Much more fun to work on a wall hanging or knit or crochet.
> 
> My dh is a picker upper but I don't allow him to touch my workroom.


I can be organized, but I am usually overwhelmed and undermotivated.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone - it is 6 am here in the west. nice day and a beautiful Chinook arch in the west (Chinook wind from over the Rockies sends warm air into Southern Alberta and sometimes Montana and beautiful Chinook Arches appear. We know then that weather will be good. They are very welcomed in the winter as the temperature can rise up to 20 degrees in a couple of hours. They don't always last long but it gives us a break.
> 
> There was a chinook arch last year at dusk and it was glorious - I a posting pictures of an ordinary arch and the one we had last year as well as another one at dusk. This is the only place that has Chinooks-- rarely are they seen l00 miles north of us.
> 
> We saw one in Montana on our way down to Arizona one year.


I love the photos of the Chinook arch. :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can be organized, but I am usually overwhelmed and undermotivated.


Bon, that was me that recommended Flylady. I find it helpful as I'm usually overwhelmed by the number of things that need to be done. I get a task everyday that is easily accomplished. As she says, "Anybody can do something for 15 minutes". Taking bites out of a humungus task (my stash rooms!) really makes the difference and, although it takes some time, you do eventually notice improvement.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't seem to get that far.



bonbf3 said:


> I can be organized, but I am usually overwhelmed and undermotivated.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Bon, that was me that recommended Flylady. I find it helpful as I'm usually overwhelmed by the number of things that need to be done. I get a task everyday that is easily accomplished. As she says, "Anybody can do something for 15 minutes". Taking bites out of a humungus task (my stash rooms!) really makes the difference and, although it takes some time, you do eventually notice improvement.


I was inspired by just reading about procrastination. She makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the suggestion. I should check it out every day.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can be organized, but I am usually overwhelmed and undermotivated.


me too - actually I was very organized with the workshops, and with my work. Housework is too easy to be put off. However I know dh likes things tidy so I do put in the effort on the rest of the condo -- he is a great help so that makes life easier for me.

I m afraid I never put housework first. It is something I know has to be done and get it done as quickly as possible so I can get back to doing my 'thing'. My cousin is really really fussy, but her house is her life -- I just have too many other things that are important. 
I never feel comfortable there and neither do most of the family, so she is often left alone to live there -

My dil is a better housekeeper than I am in fact quite obsessive - I wonder how my son really feels about it as he is so much like me - I think she is not really happy and I love her dearly. She has never said anything but I am aware,- and I have felt uneasy about it but then I figure I am me and I am not going to apologize for it. My house is presentable and that is all that matters to me.

Different people different opinions and personalities.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I used to be organized as far as the housework went. With GD here during the day, it's hard to do. I get as much done as I can while she naps. I vaccuum most nights. With 2 cats, I have no choice. 
I will check out this site. 
Thumper, I have to hand it to you for being so brave by tackling the stash rooms.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> me too - actually I was very organized with the workshops, and with my work. Housework is too easy to be put off. However I know dh likes things tidy so I do put in the effort on the rest of the condo -- he is a great help so that makes life easier for me.
> 
> I m afraid I never put housework first. It is something I know has to be done and get it done as quickly as possible so I can get back to doing my 'thing'. My cousin is really really fussy, but her house is her life -- I just have too many other things that are important.
> I never feel comfortable there and neither do most of the family, so she is often left alone to live there -
> ...


I like the way you do it.

I have a problem of putting off what I like to do. I think if I can change my thinking to looking at my knitting and poetry as my work, I could give it a higher priority. Right now, it's my fun, so I make it wait. I'm too old to put it off now! Time to ENJOY!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I used to be organized as far as the housework went. With GD here during the day, it's hard to do. I get as much done as I can while she naps. I vaccuum most nights. With 2 cats, I have no choice.
> I will check out this site.
> Thumper, I have to hand it to you for being so brave by tackling the stash rooms.


Same here - I do next to nothing when the GKs are here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

maysmom said:


> We can only hope, and that, I fear, is in vain---
> 
> :evil:


Please be polite to/about others on this thread.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can be organized, but I am usually overwhelmed and undermotivated.


I can empathize--


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please be polite to/about others on this thread.


My response was quite civil. Are you the board administrator?
Just curious.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I can't find my servants either-- I have been looking for them for 50 years. Some of my friends are so organized and do everything on certain times and certain days. Half the time I don't even know what day it is so how would I know what I am supposed to do. Much more fun to work on a wall hanging or knit or crochet.
> 
> My dh is a picker upper but I don't allow him to touch my workroom.


Once again, I quote from _A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum_:

Everybody ought to have a maid!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> My response was quite civil. Are you the board administrator?
> Just curious.


Well said. Politeness is one thing; unfettered sweetness (and the blood-sugar rise that accompanies it) is altogether something else.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Well said. Politeness is one thing; unfettered sweetness (and the blood-sugar rise that accompanies it) is altogether something else.


Indeed. Fawning cloying sycophancy(is that even a word?) is plain nauseating.

:-o


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Indeed. Fawning cloying sycophancy(is that even a word?) is plain nauseating.
> 
> :-o


Not just a word. _Le mot juste._


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone - it is 6 am here in the west. nice day and a beautiful Chinook arch in the west (Chinook wind from over the Rockies sends warm air into Southern Alberta and sometimes Montana and beautiful Chinook Arches appear. We know then that weather will be good. They are very welcomed in the winter as the temperature can rise up to 20 degrees in a couple of hours. They don't always last long but it gives us a break.
> 
> There was a chinook arch last year at dusk and it was glorious - I a posting pictures of an ordinary arch and the one we had last year as well as another one at dusk. This is the only place that has Chinooks-- rarely are they seen l00 miles north of us.
> 
> We saw one in Montana on our way down to Arizona one year.


Beautiful, Designer. I used to live in Calgary and know how welcome the Chinooks can be. However, one of the downsides is that one's car tires can get stuck in ice when the Chinook is past. I lived in Edmonton, too, and much preferred Calgary. I was back in Calgary for a seminar a few years back and, I don't know if it was my memory, but I did not like the place as well as I did once. I guess what I really missed was the trees, of which we here in the Lower Mainland have an abundance. Calgary just looked so barren. But then I have heard of people who lived all their lives on the prairies and hated Vancouver for just that reason, and, of course, the mountains.

When we moved from Calgary to West Vancouver, my daughter hated it. I think she felt claustrophobic. It is what we get used to, isn't it? Me, I think I can live almost anywhere where there are trees, mountains, wildlife, etc.

Enjoy the Chinooks. We have a nice sunny day today that promises to be not too warm. It was quite cold yesterday, I almost turned on the fire. But instead, my husband and I both put on sweater.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I can be organized, but I am usually overwhelmed and undermotivated.


I keep threatening to fire the housekeeper! She really is no good. The floors are not vacuumed, the beds are not made, the dishes are piling up. Gee, good help is hard to find!! She does put reasonably good meals on the table, though, even though she hates to cook and cooks only every three days. Today, is one of those days.

She has made hamburger buns this morning, at least they are rising. They will be ready for lunch.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I keep threatening to fire the housekeeper! She really is no good. The floors are not vacuumed, the beds are not made, the dishes are piling up. Gee, good help is hard to find!! She does put reasonably good meals on the table, though, even though she hates to cook and cooks only every three days. Today, is one of those days.
> 
> She has made hamburger buns this morning, at least they are rising. They will be ready for lunch.


She makes her own hamburger buns? Please, she does enough. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She makes her own hamburger buns? Please, she does enough. :lol: :lol: :lol:


She cheats and uses a bread maker.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maysmom said:


> My response was quite civil. Are you the board administrator?
> Just curious.


She's just trying to smooth ruffled feathers. (Remember? We started by talking about birds!) We're all trying to keep it friendly. After all, if I don't say anything mean to you - but I say something mean about your friend - that's not the kind of thing we want to do on Neutral Bridges. At least that was the original consensus.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Indeed. Fawning cloying sycophancy(is that even a word?) is plain nauseating.
> 
> :-o


As is its opposite.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I keep threatening to fire the housekeeper! She really is no good. The floors are not vacuumed, the beds are not made, the dishes are piling up. Gee, good help is hard to find!! She does put reasonably good meals on the table, though, even though she hates to cook and cooks only every three days. Today, is one of those days.
> 
> She has made hamburger buns this morning, at least they are rising. They will be ready for lunch.


We must have the same worthless housekeeper, but she doesn't cook for me! In fact, I can never find her - she must be in her car on her ipad or her cell phone. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> She cheats and uses a bread maker.


 :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Indeed. Fawning cloying sycophancy(is that even a word?) is plain nauseating.
> 
> :-o


double post


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> We must have the same worthless housekeeper, but she doesn't cook for me! In fact, I can never find her - she must be in her car on her ipad or her cell phone. :shock:


Or maybe she is chatting on KP.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Beautiful, Designer. I used to live in Calgary and know how welcome the Chinooks can be. However, one of the downsides is that one's car tires can get stuck in ice when the Chinook is past. I lived in Edmonton, too, and much preferred Calgary. I was back in Calgary for a seminar a few years back and, I don't know if it was my memory, but I did not like the place as well as I did once. I guess what I really missed was the trees, of which we here in the Lower Mainland have an abundance. Calgary just looked so barren. But then I have heard of people who lived all their lives on the prairies and hated Vancouver for just that reason, and, of course, the mountains.
> 
> When we moved from Calgary to West Vancouver, my daughter hated it. I think she felt claustrophobic. It is what we get used to, isn't it? Me, I think I can live almost anywhere where there are trees, mountains, wildlife, etc.
> 
> Enjoy the Chinooks. We have a nice sunny day today that promises to be not too warm. It was quite cold yesterday, I almost turned on the fire. But instead, my husband and I both put on sweater.


We lived in Dunbar up from Spanish Banks for 9 years and I loved it. I found the winters a bit dull, as Calgary is quite sunny, but you don't have to shovel it! and I loved the early spring there and the wonderful flowers and the ocean, and ---- and- Actually, there is a good chance health permitting that we might move out to Duncan on the island as our son and his family are moving out there. We will just have to see. I get tired of the winters and this spring is sooo cold. I loved the west coast - I was born and brought up here and we came back home l5 years ago. I found the city getting too big - but then I lived in the beltline district, near Western Canada Highschool. Very different now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Or maybe she is chatting on KP.


Or that! Right!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> She cheats and uses a bread maker.


Off with her head!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> We lived in Dunbar up from Spanish Banks for 9 years and I loved it. I found the winters a bit dull, as Calgary is quite sunny, but you don't have to shovel it! and I loved the early spring there and the wonderful flowers and the ocean, and ---- and- Actually, there is a good chance health permitting that we might move out to Duncan on the island as our son and his family are moving out there. We will just have to see. I get tired of the winters and this spring is sooo cold. I loved the west coast - I was born and brought up here and we came back home l5 years ago. I found the city getting too big - but then I lived in the beltline district, near Western Canada Highschool. Very different now.


I don't get into Vancouver very much, but I understand that Dunbar is becoming very different from what it was. There seems to be a desire to tear down all the beautiful old buildings and build shiny new horrors (I can say that because three of them have just gone up beside me, where we thought we would have open space). There is a great debate as to the rationality of this. What one calls progress another calls devastation.

You will enjoy living on the island. I would like to move there, but not yet. My husband is still working and will do so for another 3 or 4 years. My great desire has always been to settle on Saltspring Island. I loved that place and it felt so like home the first time I set foot there. Actually, I hadn't set foot; we drove off the ferry and it felt like paradise. But that too is changing with big modern developments.

But I am sure that wherever you land you will be happy and make lots of new friends.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

"WHY DID THE CHICKEN CROSS THE ROAD?"


SARAH PALIN: The chicken crossed the road because, gosh-darn it, he's a maverick!

BARACK OBAMA: As I have said before, and let me be perfectly clear, if the chickens like their eggs they can keep their eggs. No chicken will be required to cross the road to surrender her eggs. Period.

JOHN McCAIN: My friends, the chicken crossed the road because he recognized the need to engage in cooperation and dialogue with all the chickens on the other side of the road.

HILLARY CLINTON: What difference at this point does it make why the chicken crossed the road?

GEORGE W. BUSH: We don't really care why the chicken crossed the road. We just want to know if the chicken is on our side of the road or not. The chicken is either with us or against us. There is no middle ground here.

DICK CHENEY: Where's my gun?

COLIN POWELL: Now to the left of the screen, you can clearly see the satellite image of the chicken crossing the road.

BILL CLINTON: I did not cross the road with that chicken.

AL GORE: I invented the chicken.

DR. PHIL: The problem we have here is that this chicken won't realize that he must first deal with the problem on this side of the road before it goes after the problem on the other side of the road. What we need to do is help him realize how stupid he is acting by not taking on his current problems before adding any new problems.

OPRAH: Well, I understand that the chicken is having problems, which is why he wants to cross the road so badly. So instead of having the chicken learn from his mistakes and take falls, which is a part of life, I'm going to give this chicken a NEW CAR so that he can just drive across the road and not live his life like the rest of the chickens.

ANDERSON COOPER: We have reason to believe there is a chicken, but we have not yet been allowed to have access to the other side of the road.

NANCY GRACE: That chicken crossed the road because he's guilty! You can see it in his eyes and the way he walks.

PAT BUCHANAN: To steal the job of a decent, hardworking American.

MARTHA STEWART: No one called me to warn me which way the chicken was going. I had a standing order at the Farmer's Market to sell my eggs when the price dropped to a certain level. No little bird gave me any insider information.

DR. SEUSS:
Did the chicken cross the road?
Did he cross it with a toad?
Yes, the chicken crossed the road,
But why it crossed I've not been told.

ERNEST HEMINGWAY: To die. In the rain. Alone.

GRANDPA: In my day we didn't ask why the chicken crossed the road. Somebody told us the chicken crossed the road, and that was good enough for us.

BARBARA WALTERS: Isn't that interesting? In a few moments, we will be listening to the chicken tell, for the first time, the heart warming story of how it experienced a serious case of molting, and went on to accomplish it's lifelong dream of crossing the road.

ARISTOTLE: It is the nature of chickens to cross the road.

JOHN LENNON: Imagine all the chickens in the world crossing roads together, in peace.

BILL GATES: I have just released eChicken2014, which will not only cross roads, but will lay eggs, file your important documents and balance your checkbook. Internet Explorer is an integral part of eChicken2014. This new platform is much more stable and will never reboot.

ALBERT EINSTEIN: Did the chicken really cross the road, or did the road move beneath the chicken?

COLONEL SANDERS: Did I miss one?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> "WHY DID THE CHICKEN CROSS THE ROAD?"
> 
> SARAH PALIN: The chicken crossed the road because, gosh-darn it, he's a maverick!
> 
> ...


Fabulous!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you Gerslay, that gave me a delightful laugh for the evening.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gerslay -- that was hilarious-- a germ of truth in each one! Thanks for posting it. Love it!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Gerri, you closed my day with a great laugh. Thank you!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Funny, but when you're as old as I, you've seen 'em all before.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I lay down this afternoon to read my book at l2:30 and woke up 3 hours later thinking it was morning. I was tired I guess. Had a cat scan yesterday and had to drink a gallon of water with something mixed in it for two hours after fasting since the night before. I was so tired last night I couldn't sleep. Frustrating. 

I went for coffee with our swim group this morning and had a really nice time. I am not doing the swimming exercises until I get my health issues figured out. We always have coffee together after swimming and some non swimming members join us- there are about l0 or 12 people in our group and we go out for lunch and sometimes to plays etc. It is nice and close - (the clubhouse to our condo) so it is good for us. 

It sounds as if I will be teachng another 'conversation workshop with the subject - how to give interest to your projects by using stitch designs different weights of yarns, different ideas and some 
patterns like lacey strips to add to regular patterns. I used a lot of them in my stashbuster cardigan which was made with yarns from my stash - and where I didn't worry too much about whether the weight of the yarn matched. Quite often I used two strands together of fine weight (sock or lace)yarn as well as worsted and even once or twice heavier yarn than that. I think I will do some swatches with different techniques. right now I am finishing up a summer cardigan so will do it once I get it finished.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I lay down this afternoon to read my book at l2:30 and woke up 3 hours later thinking it was morning. I was tired I guess. Had a cat scan yesterday and had to drink a gallon of water with something mixed in it for two hours after fasting since the night before. I was so tired last night I couldn't sleep. Frustrating.
> U
> I went for coffee with our swim group this morning and had a really nice time. I am not doing the swimming exercises until I get my health issues figured out. We always have coffee together after swimming and some non swimming members join us- there are about l0 or 12 people in our group and we go out for lunch and sometimes to plays etc. It is nice and close - (the clubhouse to our condo) so it is good for us.
> 
> -- 2 down, a two day stress test next week, a holter monitor in early july and shortly after that a lower GI (colonoscopy) so I am going to be a member of the Lower GI group! Then the visits to different doctors as well as our physician and we find out what is happening and if anything is in the works.


I'll help you through the prep by long distance!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Well said. Politeness is one thing; unfettered sweetness (and the blood-sugar rise that accompanies it) is altogether something else.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She makes her own hamburger buns? Please, she does enough. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Works for me. It's still fresh bread.



BlueJay21 said:


> She cheats and uses a bread maker.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not sure I can live with this.



bonbf3 said:


> She's just trying to smooth ruffled feathers. (Remember? We started by talking about birds!) We're all trying to keep it friendly. After all, if I don't say anything mean to you - but I say something mean about your friend - that's not the kind of thing we want to do on Neutral Bridges. At least that was the original consensus.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So glad for reality check. I didn't laugh.



alcameron said:


> Funny, but when you're as old as I, you've seen 'em all before.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'll help you through the prep by long distance!


thanks!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Does anyone watch Soccer? the world Soccer cup is starting soon - DH has some chips and has the score card all ready to keep track. It is in Rio and he is a British fan. So we will be hanging around the house for the next while- I am working on a cardigan and maybe will get some information together for the workshop.

What do you all have planned for the weekend? We might take a drive out to Cochrane to Tim Horton's for coffee (donut shop)which is very popular. Cochrane is just west of us on the way to Banff and the views of the Rockies are just beautiful. we often drive out just for the drive. 

Bonnie when do you leave on your second holiday ?-- If I miss your good bye I hope you have a great week. You are such an addition to this thread as we have said before.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I am going to sign off for the evening and read for awhile. 

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> thanks!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll be gone for a while - getting ready to go away, trip, then two weeks with company at our house. You have fun and don't forget to feed the birds! They got us started.

Take care and stay healthy and by all means - stay away from that clear liquid!
Bonnie


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wanted to bring a new book to your attention. A columnist for Gannett newspapers has a blog I follow: Pamela McKenzie "In Stitches". Her latest column mentions "Up,Down, All Around Stitch Dictionary" by Wendy Bernard who has written the "Custom Knits" book series.

It is a book of different stitch designs with word and chart instructions, and for many of them, the upside down of the pattern so if you make a sweater bottom up and pick up the sleeves at the shoulder and go top down the design will go the same way. She also gives instructions in the round which usually entails a different number of stitches than the flat version.

I have no personal interest in promoting the book, and apparently neither does Pam, but the concept seemed worth bringing to your attention.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That would be distracting!
> 
> Reminds me of a time when my daughter was about 12. We were at dinner, and I saw a girl with black fingernail polish. It was rare then, so I turned to my daughter and mouthed "finger nails." We both just about died laughing - still not sure why. We still laugh about it.


My BFF of over 50 years is blind and has developed her sense of hearing greatly. She is a great person to go out with to anywhere people are chatting. She doesn't have to look like she's eavesdropping, either. I call her "Old Swivel Ears", and ask her to get swiveling if I see anyone engaged in what seems like a juicy conversation. It's amazing what people will talk about. In return, I describe visual oddities and read interesting things to her.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> All the brownies are in the freezer, but I'll get you a few. I give away most of what I bake and put the rest in the freezer so I can have one once in awhile. My husband is diabetic. Our freezer has a lock, and I'm the only one with the key.


I am currently using up everything in my freezer so I can give it a good cleaning. Yesterday I made a nectarine pie that is absolutely to die for. My mother and I went through half of it last night!! If any of you want to make this pie yourselves, follow a recipe for fresh peach pie. Don't forget to have vanilla ice cream on hand. If the fruit is fully ripe and sweet, you don't have to add sugar. Maybe a diabetic could have a little of this without the ice cream, even though you'd have to keep the sweetness of the fruit and carbs in the crust in mind.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> ----- Original Message -----
> 
> Subject: Fwd: A good Catholic joke
> I just received an email from a friend and thought I would post the joke she sent me. Please do not take offence as no offence was intended.
> ...


Thank you.:!: :lol: I needed that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad that an effort to use less commonly known fleece is being made. This region has more meat sheep and their fleece usually isn't wanted so it's burned or composted. In the past couple of years, various local fiber producers and processors are working to come up with ways of using the fiber but it's been very slow progress.


Your avatar looks suspiciously like my cat, Faro. Please send him home. Don't forget to give him his modelling fee. That's $50 per shot. I'n joking, of course. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Your cat is either very handsome or very beautiful depending on it's sex.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I am currently using up everything in my freezer so I can give it a good cleaning. Yesterday I made a nectarine pie that is absolutely to die for. My mother and I went through half of it last night!! If any of you want to make this pie yourselves, follow a recipe for fresh peach pie. Don't forget to have vanilla ice cream on hand. If the fruit is fully ripe and sweet, you don't have to add sugar. Maybe a diabetic could have a little of this without the ice cream, even though you'd have to keep the sweetness of the fruit and crabs in the crust in mind.


Hi, MIB
I do the same thing with my old freezer, which is not the frost free variety. 
Now, I have to admit that the last part of your post has me smiling and stymied. I'm sure it's something easy, but I'm just not getting it.
"The crabs in the crust??" Help! I know it's a typo, but my mind isn't working.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll be gone for a while - getting ready to go away, trip, then two weeks with company at our house. You have fun and don't forget to feed the birds! They got us started.
> 
> Take care and stay healthy and by all means - stay away from that clear liquid!
> Bonnie


Have fun! We'll miss you!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Crabs in the crust probably wouldn't work very well. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Of course, I made a typo. I am quite good at that. I meant to type "carbs". I corrected the original post and am heading to the kitchen for some more coffee.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


alcameron said:


> Hi, MIB
> I do the same thing with my old freezer, which is not the frost free variety.
> Now, I have to admit that the last part of your post has me smiling and stymied. I'm sure it's something easy, but I'm just not getting it.
> "The crabs in the crust??" Help! I know it's a typo, but my mind isn't working.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Crabs in the crust probably wouldn't work very well. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Of course, I made a typo. I am quite good at that. I meant to type "carbs". I corrected the original post and am heading to the kitchen for some more coffee.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Isn't that why they're called crustaceans?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Your avatar looks suspiciously like my cat, Faro. Please send him home. Don't forget to give him his modelling fee. That's $50 per shot. I'n joking, of course. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Your cat is either very handsome or very beautiful depending on it's sex.


 :lol: 
Hi, Maid. Just saying hi - leaving for a trip soon. Nice to see you again. (I liked the nice Catholic joke, too.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, MIB
> I do the same thing with my old freezer, which is not the frost free variety.
> Now, I have to admit that the last part of your post has me smiling and stymied. I'm sure it's something easy, but I'm just not getting it.
> "The crabs in the crust??" Help! I know it's a typo, but my mind isn't working.


Carbs, darlin'! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Isn't that why they're called crustaceans?


Brilliant! Love it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol:
> Hi, Maid. Just saying hi - leaving for a trip soon. Nice to see you again. (I liked the nice Catholic joke, too.)


Have a great time on your trip. I've been meaning to catch up with this topic and finally have done it, though I only looked at posts starting yesterday. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Isn't that why they're called crustaceans?


Groan


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Crabs in the crust probably wouldn't work very well. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Of course, I made a typo. I am quite good at that. I meant to type "carbs". I corrected the original post and am heading to the kitchen for some more coffee.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


So I was sitting here trying to come with some other ingredient that could be in crust! Duh! It does show you what a mindset does to one's ability to think outside the box or to see another way of thinking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> So I was sitting here trying to come with some other ingredient that could be in crust! Duh! It does show you what a mindset does to one's ability to think outside the box or to see another way of thinking.


E for Effort, al!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> E for Effort, al!


 :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Isn't that why they're called crustaceans?


All pause to groan.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> All pause to groan.


All but me - I thought it was excellent - and very funny! Good combination - that.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Isn't that why they're called crustaceans?


Very funny.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just a word about diabetics. I guess it depends what type one is. I am type 1, although I didn't acquire the condition until I was in my 50s. I am insulin dependent and so long as I keep the carbs in check and the blood glucose more or less in range, I eat almost anything I like. All I have to think about, really, is balancing what I eat with the amount of insulin I take. Some times that can be difficult. I am supposed to take one unit of fast-acting insulin for every 15 grams of carb. I have nutrition values for everything that I make, but sometimes it is difficult to estimate when eating out. But if I go over and my blood glucose rises, I just take extra insulin and that brings it back into range. I don't know if that is the best way, but it seems to work for me. So far I have not had any of the dreadful conditions a diabetic can have if blood sugar is not kept in check. But it can be a problem when I am trying to lose weight. Because every time my blood glucose gets low, I have to eat something, and that something usually contains sugar or carbs of some kind, which, or course, contains calories.

Well, my housekeeper didn't show up again today, so I had to get up early and make bran muffins for my breakfast, cookies (because I am finding that the granola bars I use to elevate my blood glucose are becoming too expensive), and sausage buns for my husband. I have left the vacuuming, etc., for the housekeeper when she deigns to show up.

I have also watered the garden. Now I am going to have my lunch, walk my doggies, and try to get the painting finished in my bedroom. It will be so nice to get the room back in some sort of order again.

I am so looking forward to my new bedstead. My son is a carpenter and furniture maker so I asked him to make me a bed. I had a queen size in my room but the room is quite small and the bed took up too much room. Since my wee doggies sometimes sleep on my bed I thought a twin would be too small. I opted for what in UK is called a 3/4. Of course, one can't buy a bed frame for that size in North America. So the solution was to have one made. It is a good job I am not one of my son's important customers because he would not get another order. I can't remember when he started this project, but it is several months ago. It will be so nice to get the mattress off the floor. Oh, I had to have the mattress made too. I opted for top of the line memory foam -- so comfortable. But it will be much more comfortable off the floor.

Well, must go now. Have a great day y'all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> All but me - I thought it was excellent - and very funny! Good combination - that.


Bonnie, thanks for coming to my defense. The rest are jealous because they didn't come up with it.

They're lucky I didn't play on "Pause to groan" (because, of course, pause don't groan, they go tap tap tap on wooden floors).


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Bonnie, thanks for coming to my defense. The rest are jealous because they didn't come up with it.
> 
> They're lucky I didn't play on "Pause to groan" (because, of course, pause don't groan, they go tap tap tap on wooden floors).


Oy vey!
It gets worse. . . . .


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> "WHY DID THE CHICKEN CROSS THE ROAD?"
> 
> SARAH PALIN: The chicken crossed the road because, gosh-darn it, he's a maverick!
> 
> ...


Those are wonderful!!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Bonnie, thanks for coming to my defense. The rest are jealous because they didn't come up with it.
> 
> They're lucky I didn't play on "Pause to groan" (because, of course, pause don't groan, they go tap tap tap on wooden floors).


Only if they have long claws--


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Only if they have long claws--


Oh, dear, another one!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Our Purl is very punny today. (hiss and a groan)


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Our Purl is very punny today. (hiss and a groan)


Indeed, she is a gem!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Only if they have long claws--


Wouldn't they have to be independent claws? . . . .


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Very funny.


Thank you, BlueJay. It's so nice to meet someone with a genuine sense of humor.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Wouldn't they have to be independent claws? . . . .


Ok, everyone, let's not encourage this!!!

Groan groan groan


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Bonnie, thanks for coming to my defense. The rest are jealous because they didn't come up with it.
> 
> They're lucky I didn't play on "Pause to groan" (because, of course, pause don't groan, they go tap tap tap on wooden floors).


Sometimes they just take a deep breath through their little pores and join in applause.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Ok, everyone, let's not encourage this!!!
> 
> Groan groan groan


Sissy! Nyah nyah nyah.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sometimes they just take a deep breath through their little pores and join in applause.


You get a point for "pores," but applause? Please.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

As some have said, "Don't applaud, just throw money!" so let us remember buskers far and wide, past, present and future, and move merrily along.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> As some have said, "Don't applaud, just throw money!" so let us remember buskers far and wide, past, present and future, and move merrily along.


Thank you. I'm buskering along . . .


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Ok, everyone, let's not encourage this!!!
> 
> Groan groan groan


Ah, come on. I just love it when people play around with the language. CRUSTacean, independent claws. I think they are very clever.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> Ah, come on. I just love it when people play around with the language. CRUSTacean, independent claws. I think they are very clever.


PP is our best.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have to admit that the word play amuses and delights me. Let it continue, says me. Thanks.



BlueJay21 said:


> Ah, come on. I just love it when people play around with the language. CRUSTacean, independent claws. I think they are very clever.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree although there are others.



SQM said:


> PP is our best.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You get a point for "pores," but applause? Please.


Honest, you don't have to say please. You earn my applause so much of the time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Indeed, she is a gem!


She sparkles like a diamond (in the rough)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning, 5:30 am here in Western Canada-- I have been knitting a colored intarsia scarf for the Conversation about color workshop. 

I wonder if they are all our housekeepers are sitting on a beach somewhere drinking Marguaritas and being delighted that we are all living in untidy houses running out of dishes, beds not made, rugs not vacuumed? Mine sure isn't around here although I do have one who helps her quite a bit. He is sleeping in right now as he is exhausted from doing the dishes, and 'tidying' since our housekeepers met each other and disappeared.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Mine just finished vacuuming the house and is waiting for me to go to exercise class to do the kitchen floor.

Have to go now so I can get the dry laundry into a container to bring up. I use the blue IKEA bag for the clean laundry so I can hold it on my lap and ride my "electric chair" up from the basement before I head out.Much less awkward to carry than an inflexible basket.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> As some have said, "Don't applaud, just throw money!" so let us remember buskers far and wide, past, present and future, and move merrily along.


I'm all for it! $$$$$$$


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Ah, come on. I just love it when people play around with the language. CRUSTacean, independent claws. I think they are very clever.


I agree!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> PP is our best.


For sure - puns make us smart.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Honest, you don't have to say please. You earn my applause so much of the time.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: (And thank you.)


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I love birds and have always wanted to put up a feeder, but I know from the gleam in my cats' eyes when they spot a bluejay on the balcony that that would be a terrible mistake.


Susan,we had an above ground pool at our other house. I kept finding feathers in my yard, one day I watched as the cat saw a bird land and bend over to get a drink and he would sneak around the pool till he was below the bird. then the bird would get a drink the cat would jump and catch it , smart cat.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: (And thank you.)


You belong to a mutual admiration society . . .

Now I'm sending the maid to the gym.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Susan,we had an above ground pool at our other house. I kept finding feathers in my yard, one day I watched as the cat saw a bird land and bend over to get a drink and he would sneak around the pool till he was below the bird. then the bird would get a drink the cat would jump and catch it , smart cat.


Hi, Karverr! I saw a cat lurking around my bird bath yesterday. Now I know why the birds haven't been around. I'll have to move the bird bath away from the "lurking" spot.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Karverr! I saw a cat lurking around my bird bath yesterday. Now I know why the birds haven't been around. I'll have to move the bird bath away from the "lurking" spot.


hey Bonnie,you don't have to move it, just rename it to the cat feeding station.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

OK, folks, here's some money to throw whenever you feel like it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yippee! What fun!



MaidInBedlam said:


> OK, folks, here's some money to throw whenever you feel like it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Announcement of the gravest importance:

I had breakfast with Wombat via Skype. It was amazing. She is super lovely and smart and her accent is ever so charming. It was so much fun having breakfast with her. She caught me in my sloppy sleep clothes and no lipstick but she was so kind to say it did not matter. (Like hell it doesn't) She saw the cat and called her name and the cat saw her too. 

Pretty lady with a NY edge to her. Yay to Wombat! Do come again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good morning ladies! It's a beautiful day here in Uffdaland.
I won't be on much today, my garden needs attention. The forcast is rain for the weekend right into Thursday. Ack!
GD is cutting her molars and has been running fevers on and off. Had her to the doc and all is ok. She just wants her grandma while she is here. Poor baby!
I have some reading to catch up on here. See you all later tonight.
Bonnie, if you haven't left already, have a great trip.
Gerslay, thanks for the chicken jokes. Very funny!
PP- loved your crustacean pun.
Dame- it does seem like we are having tea!!
Bye for now!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I want to thank all the people who went to the trouble to find patterns for knitted parasols. You know, I just might make one of those, and I am crazy enough to use it. You don't see many parasols around, but I do see Asian women with umbrellas on hot days. Wise people.

I am so enjoying this thread. Thank you for initiating it, SQM. The general chit-chat is really fun. No one is getting upset, we are all just having fun. It is great. It is the first thing I turn to when I open my e-mails. Then I go on to the boring stuff.

Can you imagine what fun would be had if we all met up somewhere someday?

I peaked into the nest yesterday. There are three little hatchlings. But I worry about them. The parents seem to be gone for such lengths of time. Yes, there are two birds looking after the kids. This morning one bird flew in, fed the chicks and flew away. Immediately the second bird came and did the same. So I guess they have a strange marital relationship as momma bird has been on her own all this time. But the wee ones seem to be thriving, so I guess they know what they are doing.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> "WHY DID THE CHICKEN CROSS THE ROAD?"
> 
> SARAH PALIN: The chicken crossed the road because, gosh-darn it, he's a maverick!
> 
> ...


When I first started reading this I thought, when I saw all the political names, Oh, surely not. But as I kept reading I realized I was wrong and I quite enjoyed it. Different takes on the same subject!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> When I first started reading this I thought, when I saw all the political names, Oh, surely not. But as I kept reading I realized I was wrong and I quite enjoyed it. Different takes on the same subject!


It is good not to take ourselves too seriously. I think it is priceless- I sent it to a good friend I have kept in touch with since we used to 'snow bird ' in Arizona. We have different views but are best friends and it has never been a problem. I think this post is sooo funny. She wrote back that she has shared it with all her friends-- it is more apropo in the States than here and she wondered how I would know it was funny! - grin.

I told her about these threads so you might have a visitor on the right one of these days!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am having so much fun with the Color workshop. It is so long since I have taught a class myself - and I have been feeling so good about it. It is going really well, and if you are interested and have some spare time go to the link under my post and scroll down to Conversation about color with Designer1234. Say hello and read it from the beginning. 

The lace party was talking about color and even though I don't do lace i know quite a few of the girls and before I knew it we were planning a conversation. Some of the girls from here have joined in too. 

check it out if you quilt or knit or just about anything that uses color.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It is good not to take ourselves too seriously. I think it is priceless- I sent it to a good friend I have kept in touch with since we used to 'snow bird ' in Arizona. We have different views but are best friends and it has never been a problem. I think this post is sooo funny. She wrote back that she has shared it with all her friends-- it is more apropo in the States than here and she wondered how I would know it was funny! - grin.
> 
> I told her about these threads so you might have a visitor on the right one of these days!


Designer, I guess they think that since we live in igloos, we have no sense of humour. Little do they know. Yes, some of the responses are very funny. Whoever wrote them really had a feel for the "person."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> hey Bonnie,you don't have to move it, just rename it to the cat feeding station.


Oh! How COULD you!! :hunf:

I do like the cats. They're so pretty. But, I want them to eat their healthy cat food, not my birds.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am having so much fun with the Color workshop. It is so long since I have taught a class myself - and I have been feeling so good about it. It is going really well, and if you are interested and have some spare time go to the link under my post and scroll down to Conversation about color with Designer1234. Say hello and read it from the beginning.
> 
> The lace party was talking about color and even though I don't do lace i know quite a few of the girls and before I knew it we were planning a conversation. Some of the girls from here have joined in too.
> 
> check it out if you quilt or knit or just about anything that uses color.


I've missed it trying to get ready for this trip. I hope it's still there when I get back. I think I'll devote a whole day to just enjoying that. I think it's fascinating.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

DBrown said:


> We already know what Deborah the nurse (Phil's sister) looks like.
> 
> Ever since he was discovered as the pervert that trolls a knitting board for vulnerable women, Deborah has been trying desperately to cover for him.


Oh Good God. Give it up.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DBrown said:


> Got a picture of her?


Could I have done that? I certainly would have. But I will paint a word picture of My Wombat for you:

great energy, vivacious smile, warm, funny, good natured, intelligent, well-spoken, sensible, attractive blonde with a pony-tail, beautiful home decorations, some NYC edginess, well-traveled, infectious laugh, talented craftswoman, great sense of humor, wonderful laugher, great accent......

Now make this list into a word cloud.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DBrown said:


> I gave it up, but SQM wanted to bring it up again, so I'm simply putting the truth out there.
> 
> Maybe you don't mind that a creep is trolling the board .... maybe you're even hoping he'll eventually make a play for you...
> 
> but, others DO care. I've received many PM's of thanks.


Shoo Fly Shoo. Mayflies live but a day. Do not spend that time on this thread.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Like I said, and SQM verified...Good God, Give it up.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh Good God. Give it up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DBrown said:


> We already know what Deborah the nurse (Phil's sister) looks like.
> 
> Ever since he was discovered as the pervert that trolls a knitting board for vulnerable women, Deborah has been trying desperately to cover for him.


This is NOT the place! I see you are back!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DBrown said:


> I gave it up, but SQM wanted to bring it up again, so I'm simply putting the truth out there.
> 
> Maybe you don't mind that a creep is trolling the board .... maybe you're even hoping he'll eventually make a play for you...
> 
> but, others DO care. I've received many PM's of thanks.


This is not the thread for this-- take it elsewhere-- sheesh!

We are trying -- you are doing your best to sink it once again.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay Sweetie,

You are right. Now let us be a nice girl and move on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Okay Sweetie,
> 
> You are right. Now let us be a nice girl and move on.


Aren't you going to tell her "not cool"? Maybe if you didn't trivialize people's complaints, they wouldn't keep coming back to bite you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Aren't you going to tell her "not cool"? Maybe if you didn't trivialize people's complaints, they wouldn't keep coming back to bite you.


Okay Mom.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Asking a cat not to hunt birds is like asking birds not to fly. Appreciate both.

Now if only I could take my own advice and not get upset with the blue heron who is using my goldfish pond as a private sushi bar.



bonbf3 said:


> Oh! How COULD you!!  :hunf:
> 
> I do like the cats. They're so pretty. But, I want them to eat their healthy cat food, not my birds.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombat is different than I. I usually disappear when the picture-taking starts. I've often thought of trying to find a standin.



DBrown said:


> Got a picture of her?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Troubling. What's really going on? For safety sake, I wish I knew.



DBrown said:


> We already know what Deborah the nurse (Phil's sister) looks like.
> 
> Ever since he was discovered as the pervert that trolls a knitting board for vulnerable women, Deborah has been trying desperately to cover for him.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll tell you honestly that I have no interest in this person's life. I do worry (a lot) about people being harmed who don't know the danger.



DBrown said:


> I gave it up, but SQM wanted to bring it up again, so I'm simply putting the truth out there.
> 
> Maybe you don't mind that a creep is trolling the board .... maybe you're even hoping he'll eventually make a play for you...
> 
> but, others DO care. I've received many PM's of thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Okay Mom.


Now, that wasn't cool.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay. I'm not comfortable here any more. I cannot talk about food and flowers when there appears to be grooming going on to prepare an opportunity for danger. I think enough has been said for everyone to form their own opinion. IMHO

I'll be elsewhere on KP keeping up with my knitting. PM me if you wish.



SQM said:


> Okay Sweetie,
> 
> You are right. Now let us be a nice girl and move on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Asking a cat not to hunt birds is like asking birds not to fly. Appreciate both.
> 
> Now if only I could take my own advice and not get upset with the blue heron who is using my goldfish pond as a private sushi bar.


That blue heron is still hanging around? You could charge him rent.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Could I have done that? I certainly would have. But I will paint a word picture of My Wombat for you:
> 
> great energy, vivacious smile, warm, funny, good natured, intelligent, well-spoken, sensible, attractive blonde with a pony-tail, beautiful home decorations, some NYC edginess, well-traveled, infectious laugh, talented craftswoman, great sense of humor, wonderful laugher, great accent......
> 
> Now make this list into a word cloud.


Thanks SQM, your description of me is very generous and I appreciate that. I enjoyed our Skype time tremendously and I am delighted that we are able to share that into the future. You impressed me greatly and you are someone that I am happy and proud to call a friend.

You don't however, need to feel that you have to defend me. As one poster said on another thread, the women on KP are not naïve and wouldn't tolerate some 'man' on the site 'trolling' for women. And Admin is not stupid. Trust me.

The fool with a thousand hats may or may not continue with this laughable behaviour and really, who cares, save for the couple of others who buy into it?

I am sorry that this thread was poisoned by the predictable behaviour of a few.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Patty - I hope your little one feels better soon. Teething is hard painful work.


'Bye all. Have a great week. Stay sweet - and stomp those critters that come to steal the nourishment on this great site.

It hurts me to do this, but....................computer OFF.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Okay. I'm not comfortable here any more. I cannot talk about food and flowers when there appears to be grooming going on to prepare an opportunity for danger. I think enough has been said for everyone to form their own opinion. IMHO
> 
> I had a reply - but decided to just leave it --I am saddened to say the least. VL is likely happy.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

That's really great to hear. Maybe more of us should be Skyping.


SQM said:


> Announcement of the gravest importance:
> 
> I had breakfast with Wombat via Skype. It was amazing. She is super lovely and smart and her accent is ever so charming. It was so much fun having breakfast with her. She caught me in my sloppy sleep clothes and no lipstick but she was so kind to say it did not matter. (Like hell it doesn't) She saw the cat and called her name and the cat saw her too.
> 
> Pretty lady with a NY edge to her. Yay to Wombat! Do come again.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'll tell you honestly that I have no interest in this person's life. I do worry (a lot) about people being harmed who don't know the danger.


I think it only fair that you explain exactly what you mean by this remark of yours damemary.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Okay. I'm not comfortable here any more. I cannot talk about food and flowers when there appears to be grooming going on to prepare an opportunity for danger. I think enough has been said for everyone to form their own opinion. IMHO
> 
> I'll be elsewhere on KP keeping up with my knitting. PM me if you wish.


And this remark damemary, would you kindly explain exactly what you mean?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's really great to hear. Maybe more of us should be Skyping.


MIB, it was a surreal experience! Just like having a dear friend in your home. You can share things, for example, SQM asked me if I collected things and I was able to show her my collection of old china in a cabinet where I display it.

I also had the great joy of meeting SQMs beautiful cat!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Please stay and add your positive influence. The bigger the flood of positivity, the better we can wash away any negativity. I have a couple of recipes to try out this weekend and I'd like you to see them here.


 damemary said:


> Okay. I'm not comfortable here any more. I cannot talk about food and flowers when there appears to be grooming going on to prepare an opportunity for danger. I think enough has been said for everyone to form their own opinion. IMHO
> 
> I'll be elsewhere on KP keeping up with my knitting. PM me if you wish.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I think it only fair that you explain exactly what you mean by this remark of yours damemary.


I wish you had asked me for an explanation, though not on Neutral Bridges, where we all have to keep smiling. If you're the only person who's written to me using the name Wombatnomore, then there are things _you_ ought to explain. If they were written by somebody else using your account, that takes more than explanation.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm wondering if I have missed something somewhere. I read this thread every day, sometimes several times a day. Where does this negativity come from? I am seeing comments about "lurkers" and can find no references.

This has been one of the most enjoyable threads on KP. There has been nothing but niceness, funnyness, laughter, etc. It has been most uplifting.

Maybe we should just ignore those people who want to upset the apple cart. If you have read other threads you will know that I can be quite opinionated, as can others. But on this thread I have found only joy. It has been a real breath of fresh air. There are enough things in this world to get excited about, but this thread has kept me sane. After reading the very nice and uplifting comments, I am able to go and face my problems with a lighter heart.

Why is it that there always has to be someone who cannot follow the rules and has to make things unpleasant?

As I said, I think I must have missed the beginning of that discourse. I am glad that I did. When someone on this thread wants to muddy the waters, I think we should not give him/her any ammunition. Just ignore the comment. I am sure that the person will soon give up and go away. By telling the poster what we think just keeps the pot boiling. We want things to be at a nice simmer, don't we?

I would be most upset if this thread were to be discontinued because of some rude people. There are other threads where these trouble makers can spew their venom. Let's keep it out of here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I'm wondering if I have missed something somewhere. I read this thread every day, sometimes several times a day. Where does this negativity come from? I am seeing comments about "lurkers" and can find no references.
> 
> This has been one of the most enjoyable threads on KP. There has been nothing but niceness, funnyness, laughter, etc. It has been most uplifting.
> 
> ...


I hope someone listens to you - I have just about given up. Some don't want it to work. Anyway, I am glad you are enjoying this thread.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone -- a new day! It is a lovely morning here at 5:30 am -- I seem to be in a place where I sleep well but for not as long. 

I have to cut out caffeine today - after this morning's coffee- can't drink anything with caffeine until my test is over at lpm on Tuesday - it is a stress test but not on the treadmill. It is a two day test so once that is done I don't have anything until the 4th.

For those who have dropped into the color conversation workshop, I just wanted to thank you for joining in. It is going really well and hopefully some ideas are helpful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so grateful for the new way about thinking of color. Thank you. Great good fortune with your tests. Thinking of you.



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone -- a new day! It is a lovely morning here at 5:30 am -- I seem to be in a place where I sleep well but for not as long.
> 
> I have to cut out caffeine today - after this morning's coffee- can't drink anything with caffeine until my test is over at lpm on Tuesday - it is a stress test but not on the treadmill. It is a two day test so once that is done I don't have anything until the 4th.
> 
> For those who have dropped into the color conversation workshop, I just wanted to thank you for joining in. It is going really well and hopefully some ideas are helpful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm so grateful for the new way about thinking of color. Thank you. Great good fortune with your tests. Thinking of you.


Thanks very much Dame - I appreciate it.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone -- a new day! It is a lovely morning here at 5:30 am -- I seem to be in a place where I sleep well but for not as long.
> 
> I have to cut out caffeine today - after this morning's coffee- can't drink anything with caffeine until my test is over at lpm on Tuesday - it is a stress test but not on the treadmill. It is a two day test so once that is done I don't have anything until the 4th.
> 
> For those who have dropped into the color conversation workshop, I just wanted to thank you for joining in. It is going really well and hopefully some ideas are helpful.


I seem to be with you on the sleep thing. I put out the light at about 1:00 and woke up at 5:00. I am wondering how I am going to get through the day on 4 hours of sleep.

Good luck with your tests. I do hope that you do not have caffeine withdrawal symptoms. When I gave up coffee I had the most dreadful headaches. I would not wish that on anyone. Have a good day.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> I seem to be with you on the sleep thing. I put out the light at about 1:00 and woke up at 5:00. I am wondering how I am going to get through the day on 4 hours of sleep.
> 
> Good luck with your tests. I do hope that you do not have caffeine withdrawal symptoms. When I gave up coffee I had the most dreadful headaches. I would not wish that on anyone. Have a good day.


I went to bed after 5 and woke up close to 10. Now I have to waste a beautiful day finishing sleeping. I cannot make it with just a few hours of sleep, either. One more sleep cycle. experience.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I went to bed after 5 and woke up close to 10. Now I have to waste a beautiful day finishing sleeping. I cannot make it with just a few hours of sleep, either. One more sleep cycle. experience.


Was there something in the air? I went to take a sleeping pill at 4:30 but was still awake at 5:30. It was getting light out. Then the phone rang at 10, so here I am. But I can usually get by on 5 hours' sleep, so 4 hours shouldn't be too big a challenge.

And as an invalid, I get to go back to bed whenever I feel like.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Was there something in the air? I went to take a sleeping pill at 4:30 but was still awake at 5:30. It was getting light out. Then the phone rang at 10, so here I am. But I can usually get by on 5 hours' sleep, so 4 hours shouldn't be too big a challenge.
> 
> And as an invalid, I get to go back to bed whenever I feel like.


Clearly something is on the bridge. Wasted a night listening to this Hindu Jewish actor trying to put the moves on me. Ludicrous. The sun also came up for me too. I best just stay up now. I have to get up so early tomorrow.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Clearly something is on the bridge. Wasted a night listening to this Hindu Jewish actor trying to put the moves on me. Ludicrous. The sun also came up for me too. I best just stay up now. I have to get up so early tomorrow.


Hindu Jewish actor? What a fun combination that must have been.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

HuJew. Google Ranjit Chowdhry. Fantastic writer. Totally smitten by his emails. But he makes these crazy needy Marilyn Monroe calls to me at all hours. I fall in love with his words - not the man.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone -- a new day! It is a lovely morning here at 5:30 am -- I seem to be in a place where I sleep well but for not as long.
> 
> I have to cut out caffeine today - after this morning's coffee- can't drink anything with caffeine until my test is over at lpm on Tuesday - it is a stress test but not on the treadmill. It is a two day test so once that is done I don't have anything until the 4th.
> 
> For those who have dropped into the color conversation workshop, I just wanted to thank you for joining in. It is going really well and hopefully some ideas are helpful.


I think it would be a stress test, no coffee until 1pm on Tuesday. Excuse me for a couple of days, I think I have to chase some cows that have escaped into the far paddock. I will see you after your first coffee after 1 pm on Tuesday, which is probably about 1.00 am on Wednesday for me. Good luck with your tests and try not to bite the head off the person conducting the tests, lack of coffee can cause people to snap. I think you know I am joking and do not mean to offend as you do have a great sense of humour.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"I think I have to chase some cows that have escaped into the far paddock."

This is why KP is so great. A New Yorker cannot say that. I want to spend today chasing cows. Will they bite me?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> "I think I have to chase some cows that have escaped into the far paddock."
> 
> This is why KP is so great. A New Yorker cannot say that. I want to spend today chasing cows. Will they bite me?


Cows? They may chew the leaves in your canopy, but otherwise all they do is ruminate. Kind of like us.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh Purlie you know exactly what I do in all my waking moments - which is more than ever. Ruminate? Are cows OCD?


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

SQM said:


> "I think I have to chase some cows that have escaped into the far paddock."
> 
> This is why KP is so great. A New Yorker cannot say that. I want to spend today chasing cows. Will they bite me?


If you nap perhaps you can dream of cow tipping.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am an animal lover. Would I hurt the cow if I tip her? What skills does one need to cow tip.

Hi Jellen. You are new, it looks like. Why Hi Cowgirl.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

SQM said:


> I am an animal lover. Would I hurt the cow if I tip her? What skills does one need to cow tip.
> 
> Hi Jellen. You are new, it looks like. Why Hi Cowgirl.







http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cow%20tipping


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am an animal lover. Would I hurt the cow if I tip her? What skills does one need to cow tip.
> 
> Hi Jellen. You are new, it looks like. Why Hi Cowgirl.


One needs to be able to calculate 15% of the check. Cows are very hurt when their tips are less than that.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I could not watch the videos - I don't like to see cows mishandled but I loved the definition.


KPers - what do I do? A big moth flew into my apt. and ducked under the couch. I hid the cashmere away but must I now sit up all night guarding my stash? Not a good day.

I will ruminate on my long gone dad.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> One needs to be able to calculate 15% of the check. Cows are very hurt when their tips are less than that.


Love ya Purleeeee. Please do not go back to sleep. I am so tired but I have to keep moving for at least 7 more hours. Did you nap?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Love ya Purleeeee. Please do not go back to sleep. I am so tired but I have to keep moving for at least 7 more hours. Did you nap?


No. I put on a pair of clogs (wow, that looks exactly like dogs) thinking they'd avoid my ankle and went out. Barely got two blocks away and had to come back. Now I have a backache from walking lopsided.

Why would I want to go to sleep when I can stay awake and keep track of which new parts hurt, and how much?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> No. I put on a pair of clogs (wow, that looks exactly like dogs) thinking they'd avoid my ankle and went out. Barely got two blocks away and had to come back. Now I have a backache from walking lopsided.
> 
> Why would I want to go to sleep when I can stay awake and keep track of which new parts hurt, and how much?


Have you seen a doctor or are you playing stoic?

I laughed - what is so funny when people fall or slip on banana peels? Why am I laughing at the description of Our Purlee's pains?


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> One needs to be able to calculate 15% of the check. Cows are very hurt when their tips are less than that.


20% is much easier... or 25... then you can just divide by 4.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Have you seen a doctor or are you playing stoic?
> 
> I laughed - what is so funny when people fall or slip on banana peels? Why am I laughing at the description of Our Purlee's pains?


Doctor tomorrow; stoic today.

You are laughing because I am crying.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> No. I put on a pair of clogs (wow, that looks exactly like dogs) thinking they'd avoid my ankle and went out. Barely got two blocks away and had to come back. Now I have a backache from walking lopsided.
> 
> Why would I want to go to sleep when I can stay awake and keep track of which new parts hurt, and how much?


Well, Dayum. 
Don't smoke pot.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmmm! This new Cowgirl is telling YOU how to do math. "Yep".


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jellen said:


> Well, Dayum.
> Don't smoke pot.


Now this was addressed to PP - not me, right?


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

SQM said:


> Now this was addressed to PP - not me, right?


Yes, Ma'am. (staying in country girl character)


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

SQM said:


> Hmmm! This new Cowgirl is telling YOU how to do math. "Yep".


HAHAHA, I think I was telling how to AVOID doing math.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

And now, I am going to take a nap for all of those who are not sleeping well this week.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jellen said:


> And now, I am going to take a nap for all of those who are not sleeping well this week.


What a dear you are! Please catch a few winks for me too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jellen said:


> 20% is much easier... or 25... then you can just divide by 4.


But the service had better be really good.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jellen said:


> Well, Dayum.
> Don't smoke pot.


I don't get the connection, or have one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jellen said:


> And now, I am going to take a nap for all of those who are not sleeping well this week.


Thank you. You will be repaid in kind one day.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jellen said:


> HAHAHA, I think I was telling how to AVOID doing math.


That connection I got.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> I could not watch the videos - I don't like to see cows mishandled but I loved the definition.
> 
> KPers - what do I do? A big moth flew into my apt. and ducked under the couch. I hid the cashmere away but must I now sit up all night guarding my stash? Not a good day.
> 
> I will ruminate on my long gone dad.


If it was a big moth, you're probably safe - clothes moths are very tiny. You could put a lavender sachet or cedar balls in with your yarn, moths don't like the scent and it smells much better than moth balls.

http://www.infestation.ca/insects/clothes-moths-moths.html


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> One needs to be able to calculate 15% of the check. Cows are very hurt when their tips are less than that.


Now, isn't 20% the accepted amount? Watch out, especially if the cow has horns. And a ring through his nose, he won't be exactly friendly.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Doctor tomorrow; stoic today.
> 
> You are laughing because I am crying.


Aww, don't cry. Who loves you, baby??? (offering lollipop)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Now, isn't 20% the accepted amount? Watch out, especially if the cow has horns. And a ring through his nose, he won't be exactly friendly.


And 20% is easy for the math-challenged. Take 10% times 2. I haven't had any math other than statistics since high school! I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Now, isn't 20% the accepted amount? Watch out, especially if the cow has horns. And a ring through his nose, he won't be exactly friendly.


That's bull!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's bull!


Exactly!! You are a gem, Precious Purl!!
:lol:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Exactly!! You are a gem, Precious Purl!!
> :lol:


You were setting me up, weren't you?

maysmom, Happy Fathers' Day to maysdad.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's bull!


 bulls eye!! good answer.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's bull!


True, our bull, Angus, was a friendly soul. When the milking cow was in season my ex would stand behind the milking cow whilst I did the milking and tell him "not now Angus, wait until mummy has finished milking" and he would stand there as gentle as a lamb. He did not have a mean bone in his body. I also found my friends had quiet and peaceful bulls. People think bulls are always dangerous and charging but have you seen how they are led around the showring? Often small children lead them around. He was an Aberdeen Angus but I have had contact with other breeds as well, including Jersey, Charlotte and Poll Shorthorn. Now our ex race horse, a gelding, well he was another kettle of fish. You had to watch him or he would take command.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> "I think I have to chase some cows that have escaped into the far paddock."
> 
> This is why KP is so great. A New Yorker cannot say that. I want to spend today chasing cows. Will they bite me?


Only if you bite them first. They may lick you to death or knock you over trying to see what you have in your bucket. But just take a bucket of oats or cut up apples and call them and they will come at the trot for a handout. Cows are gentle creatures. They all have their personalities but they love a handout of apples.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jellen said:


> If you nap perhaps you can dream of cow tipping.


That can be fun to watch, the antics of the humans I mean.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jellen said:


> If you nap perhaps you can dream of cow tipping.


That can be fun to watch, the antics of the humans I mean. Perhaps she may like to start with something more gentle, throwing cow pies for example. You can explain what a cow pie is. I think you call it cow pie over there also.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Only if you bite them first. They may lick you to death or knock you over trying to see what you have in your bucket. But just take a bucket of oats or cut up apples and call them and they will come at the trot for a handout. Cows are gentle creatures. They all have their personalities but they love a handout of apples.


Sounds like Perthian cows are more placid than American ones. You have the best animals.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You were setting me up, weren't you?
> 
> maysmom, Happy Fathers' Day to maysdad.


Thanks in advance from maysdad. Same to PapaPurl, too-

:lol:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> That can be fun to watch, the antics of the humans I mean. Perhaps she may like to start with something more gentle, throwing cow pies for example. You can explain what a cow pie is. I think you call it cow pie over there also.


Just be sure it is a dry cow pie--

:shock:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And 20% is easy for the math-challenged. Take 10% times 2. I haven't had any math other than statistics since high school! I need all the help I can get.


I hear ya! A calculator is my friend--


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> bulls eye!! good answer.


Indeed, madame! A wonderful week ahead to you and yours!!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Just be sure it is a dry cow pie--
> 
> :shock:


When my son was young if there was one cow pat in a 20 acre paddock he would fall in it. He never missed.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> When my son was young if there was one cow pat in a 20 acre paddock he would fall in it. He never missed.


Ha Ha.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't get the connection, or have one.


I am so sorry that you have no connection. Or maybe not since you are not in a position to legally smoke. 
Way back in the olden days I sprained an ankle while wearing clogs, I didn't think about it when my BFF and my then partner decided to fire one up as was our habit in the evening. The pain was excruciating. OUCH OUCH OUCH. 
So unlike so many chronic conditions that gain relief from pain, it seems that ligament damage and muscle strains are NOT positively affected by keeping company with MaryJane.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

So sorry you corrected the issue by giving up your pipe dreams. Smarter to have bought sturdier shoes.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

west coast kitty said:


> If it was a big moth, you're probably safe - clothes moths are very tiny. You could put a lavender sachet or cedar balls in with your yarn, moths don't like the scent and it smells much better than moth balls.
> 
> http://www.infestation.ca/insects/clothes-moths-moths.html


I would definitely go with the cedar balls.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jellen said:


> I am so sorry that you have no connection. Or maybe not since you are not in a position to legally smoke.
> Way back in the olden days I sprained an ankle while wearing clogs, I didn't think about it when my BFF and my then partner decided to fire one up as was our habit in the evening. The pain was excruciating. OUCH OUCH OUCH.
> So unlike so many chronic conditions that gain relief from pain, it seems that ligament damage and muscle strains are NOT positively affected by keeping company with MaryJane.


My clogs hurt enough; no Mary Janes for me.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> My clogs hurt enough; no Mary Janes for me.


I broke my wrist after falling on a waxed floor while wearing clogs. I still can't get how so many nurses swear by them, I'd have broken my neck what with all the running I did then.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I broke my wrist after falling on a waxed floor while wearing clogs. I still can't get how so many nurses swear by them, I'd have broken my neck what with all the running I did then.


That must have been painful.

I guess I never look at nurse's feet now, but I remember them all in white oxfords.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> My clogs hurt enough; no Mary Janes for me.


My primary doctor specializes in sports medicine but I am "grandmothered" as one of his patients, partly because I have known him since he was 5 years old.

I have had knee problems he treated with Orthovisc (successfully) and have had a hip replacement. He told me to wear Crocs when I am going to spend time on hard unforgiving floors such as concrete or tile. The composition of the plastic and the thickness of the soles serve to protect from shin splints and fatigue. His wife keeps a pair in the kitchen and when she is on her feet there, she wears hers by doctor's orders.

I wonder whether it would be worth your while to invest in a pair and see whether it helps with your foot problems. They look stupid, but are very comfortable. When I do my volunteer work April and September I am walking on gravel for hours each day, and the days I wear Crocs I feel less fatigue than the rainy muddy days I have to wear my Wellies.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> My primary doctor specializes in sports medicine but I am "grandmothered" as one of his patients, partly because I have known him since he was 5 years old.
> 
> I have had knee problems he treated with Orthovisc (successfully) and have had a hip replacement. He told me to wear Crocs when I am going to spend time on hard unforgiving floors such as concrete or tile. The composition of the plastic and the thickness of the soles serve to protect from shin splints and fatigue. His wife keeps a pair in the kitchen and when she is on her feet there, she wears hers by doctor's orders.
> 
> I wonder whether it would be worth your while to invest in a pair and see whether it helps with your foot problems. They look stupid, but are very comfortable. When I do my volunteer work April and September I am walking on gravel for hours each day, and the days I wear Crocs I feel less fatigue than the rainy muddy days I have to wear my Wellies.


All I wear are crocs. Have pairs for all seasons. And they are rated top three along with Dr. Marten's for great soles that resist skidding.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> All I wear are crocs. Have pairs for all seasons. And they are rated top three along with Dr. Marten's for great soles that resist skidding.


As I indicated elsewhere, we should listen to our multi-talented Sloth. But I had to give up my Doc Marten's because they are so heavy my doc told me they are putting a strain on my knees. My ancient Timberlands were the agreed upon compromise for winter wear as long as I used a cushioned orthotic insert.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> My primary doctor specializes in sports medicine but I am "grandmothered" as one of his patients, partly because I have known him since he was 5 years old.
> 
> I have had knee problems he treated with Orthovisc (successfully) and have had a hip replacement. He told me to wear Crocs when I am going to spend time on hard unforgiving floors such as concrete or tile. The composition of the plastic and the thickness of the soles serve to protect from shin splints and fatigue. His wife keeps a pair in the kitchen and when she is on her feet there, she wears hers by doctor's orders.
> 
> I wonder whether it would be worth your while to invest in a pair and see whether it helps with your foot problems. They look stupid, but are very comfortable. When I do my volunteer work April and September I am walking on gravel for hours each day, and the days I wear Crocs I feel less fatigue than the rainy muddy days I have to wear my Wellies.


I think I'll try them. My feet hurt a lot of the time from tiredness. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> As I indicated elsewhere, we should listen to our multi-talented Sloth. But I had to give up my Doc Marten's because they are so heavy my doc told me they are putting a strain on my knees. My ancient Timberlands were the agreed upon compromise for winter wear as long as I used a cushioned orthotic insert.


Oh god - how depressing. Frankly, I think mine are too heavy for me to wear anymore. I have not tried them in years and they must be 25 years old but still look great. The sole is indestructible. They must be made from tank tires. We are old ladies. No Doc Marten's.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think I'll try them. My feet hurt a lot of the time from tiredness. Thanks for the idea.


There used to be a Crocs store nearish to you. Google to see if they are still there. Once you wear them, you won't go back to other shoes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> There used to be a Crocs store nearish to you. Google to see if they are still there. Once you wear them, you won't go back to other shoes.


There's none there now as far as I know. There's one about 1.5 miles away. The biggest shoe store in the nabe doesn't carry Crocs. I will have to go shopping for them. Phooey. It will have to wait until I can walk more than two blocks.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

There used to be one in the 70s I think on Amsterdam. 


Does all this sound thrilling to the New York fans?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> There used to be one in the 70s I think on Amsterdam.
> 
> Does all this sound thrilling to the New York fans?


It's on Columbus. That's the one that's 1.5 miles away. No apologies from me. I've read about street names in Arizona, bridges in Washington State, everywhere else anyone has been to.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> There used to be one in the 70s I think on Amsterdam.
> 
> Does all this sound thrilling to the New York fans?


It does to me -- I have always wanted to visit New York and see a show, and also Washington but never made it. Have been down the west Coast but not the east coast. Except for Nova Scotial and Prince Edward Island.

Oh well, too late now.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> My clogs hurt enough; no Mary Janes for me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It does to me -- I have always wanted to visit New York and see a show, and also Washington but never made it. Have been down the west Coast but not the east coast. Except for Nova Scotial and Prince Edward Island.
> 
> Oh well, too late now.


Stop it. You and your husband have one good trip let in you. Go for it. Don't like that attitude of resignation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It does to me -- I have always wanted to visit New York and see a show, and also Washington but never made it. Have been down the west Coast but not the east coast. Except for Nova Scotial and Prince Edward Island.
> 
> Oh well, too late now.


The sloth and I can show you a good time!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The sloth and I can show you a good time!


Yeah we will take care of you. And if god forbid you don't feel well, we have wonderful doctors here as you are not visiting the boonies.

Think about it. Another adventure to see different colors - think Lower East Side.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That must have been painful.
> 
> I guess I never look at nurse's feet now, but I remember them all in white oxfords.


Back then drs used plaster for casts, none of the lightweight fiberglas like now. I think the cast made the arm ache more than the broken bones. I wore either white mary janes or better leather white sneakers and white uniforms in the nursing homes. In the group homes we wore street clothes as uniforms seemed to frighten the residents.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yeah we will take care of you. And if god forbid you don't feel well, we have wonderful doctors here as you are not visiting the boonies.
> 
> Think about it. Another adventure to see different colors - think Lower East Side.


Thanks for the invitation. Right now it doesn't look too possible but if it is ever a possibility we will go. I would love to have two 
guides in New York -- and maybe we could see Maysmom too.

who knows, never say never.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

That-a- girl!

"who knows, never say never."


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It does to me -- I have always wanted to visit New York and see a show, and also Washington but never made it. Have been down the west Coast but not the east coast. Except for Nova Scotial and Prince Edward Island.
> 
> Oh well, too late now.


When you are done with medical tests and back up to speed, when you decide to take that trip to New York, please let us New York girls know so we can take the two of you out to lunch and all meet in person. It is a bright and happy prospect to look forward to.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> When you are done with medical tests and back up to speed, when you decide to take that trip to New York, please let us New York girls know so we can take the two of you out to lunch and all meet in person. It is a bright and happy prospect to look forward to.


We will have to see -- it is a long way - but if things are okay we will certainly give it some thought! I would love to meet my New York, area friends each and everyone of you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We will have to see -- it is a long way - but if things are okay we will certainly give it some thought! I would love to meet my New York, area friends each and everyone of you.


And it doesn't have to be just the obvious ones. Tamarque - who's so active on the color workshop - lives about an hour and a half away.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

maysmom said:


> I broke my wrist after falling on a waxed floor while wearing clogs. I still can't get how so many nurses swear by them, I'd have broken my neck what with all the running I did then.


I got some Hush Puppy's sandals a couple of years ago that have the greatest arch support ever. I bought a second pair on eBay last year because they were no longer available from Hush Puppy. One measure of how weird the drought is here in California is that I have been able to wear them year-round.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I got some Hush Puppy's sandals a couple of years ago that have the greatest arch support ever. I bought a second pair on eBay last year because they were no longer available from Hush Puppy. One measure of how weird the drought is here in California is that I have been able to wear them year-round.


I see there was no need to send you here. Here you are, adding to the enthralling discussion of comfortable shoes. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I think sometimes that we don't realize how important our feet are. I bought a pair of house slippers some time ago that were just a teeny bit small, thinking they would stretch since they were made of leather. Fool me! Wearing these slippers did something to my hip. I could hardly walk. Every step was a trail. I don't think of my self as an old lady, but I thought of getting a walking stick so that people would take pity on me for walking so slowly across the street or in the parking lot.

It was partly because of this pain that we moved. I got tired of going up and down the stairs all the time. My husband's solution was to have a chair installed to take me up and down. This would really have made me feel old.

Once I realized what the problem was and got rid of the footwear, the pain went away and I was my old (previous) self again.

My mother always said that you have to have your feet with you when you buy shoes. How right she was. I will never buy shoes that are even a teensy bit too small ever again. I want my remaining years to be as comfortable as possible. Good shoes are worth every penny one spends on them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I loved reading about uncomfortable and dangerous shoes. Should we testify about uncomfortable bras?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I loved reading about uncomfortable and dangerous shoes. Should we testify about uncomfortable bras?


Aren't they all uncomfortable, SQ?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Aren't they all uncomfortable, SQ?


Hi Brat! PP just mentioned on another thread that the most exciting topic here has been colonoscopies. We must remedy that. I thought bra bitching would spice things up.

I will be second.

The first thing I do when I get inside is to take off my bra.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I loved reading about uncomfortable and dangerous shoes. Should we testify about uncomfortable bras?


Remember the movie "Cruel Shoes?"

Now, bras are a different story. I'm very glad that I had a reduction 24 years ago.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Remember the movie "Cruel Shoes?"
> 
> Now, bras are a different story. I'm very glad that I had a reduction 24 years ago.


I hope you donated to the more needy.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I hope you donated to the more needy.


I was unconscious, so I didn't think to ask the dr. Whomever wanted 7 lbs was more than welcome, lol. Freedom!!!

:twisted:


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Buying a bra is one of the most difficult things to do. I recently had to perform this task and I can not tell you how long it took. Not knowing my exact size, having put on some weight and then lost it, I took my measurements and off I went. I must have tried on 20 or more before finding one that I felt would be comfortable.

For the most part it is OK, but after standing for a few hours my back begins to ache and the only way I can relieve this is by removing my bra. Don't know what it is about this bra that makes my back ache. But since I bought four of the dang things I can't afford to go and buy another four. As I say, for the most part they are OK. I just have to remember not to stand for too long.

What I find annoying is that one can choose a bra that is perfect and once it wears out one finds that the design has been discontinued and there is nothing else remotely like it. I personally like front fastening bras, but they are becoming as rare as hens teeth. I wonder who decides the fashion in bras. So many of them are so ugly. I just look at them and say, "I am not wearing that." I still like my underwear to be feminine, not necessarily sexy, even though I am the only one who sees it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I look for sports bras that hook in back. The straps tend to be wider and more comfortable. My problem is finding something without those underwires. I cannot stand them. 

One of the women in the knitting group suggested the Genie bra that pulls over the head. A tad hard to get into but once it is in place it is comfortable. Got mine at Bed Bath of all places and used my 20% off coupon.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I look for sports bras that hook in back. The straps tend to be wider and more comfortable. My problem is finding something without those underwires. I cannot stand them.
> 
> One of the women in the knitting group suggested the Genie bra that pulls over the head. A tad hard to get into but once it is in place it is comfortable. Got mine at Bed Bath of all places and used my 20% off coupon.


I wear a version of the genie bra and all my friends tell me I look crappy in them. I tell them I am no longer in the business of packaging my breasts for men. (Will the Ostrich get me on this last sentence?)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I look for sports bras that hook in back. The straps tend to be wider and more comfortable. My problem is finding something without those underwires. I cannot stand them.
> 
> One of the women in the knitting group suggested the Genie bra that pulls over the head. A tad hard to get into but once it is in place it is comfortable. Got mine at Bed Bath of all places and used my 20% off coupon.


In desperation I got the "Genie Bra", too, and they are dandy. Kind of like a sports with with cups. My back feels much better than it has in a while.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I think sometimes that we don't realize how important our feet are. I bought a pair of house slippers some time ago that were just a teeny bit small, thinking they would stretch since they were made of leather. Fool me! Wearing these slippers did something to my hip. I could hardly walk. Every step was a trail. I don't think of my self as an old lady, but I thought of getting a walking stick so that people would take pity on me for walking so slowly across the street or in the parking lot.
> 
> It was partly because of this pain that we moved. I got tired of going up and down the stairs all the time. My husband's solution was to have a chair installed to take me up and down. This would really have made me feel old.
> 
> ...


BlueJay, you've convinced me that shoes are worth talking about. It was obviously painful if you went so far as to move in order to avoid the pain.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I loved reading about uncomfortable and dangerous shoes. Should we testify about uncomfortable bras?


And dangerous. When an underwire frees itself, it can poke your eye out.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And dangerous. When an underwire frees itself, it can poke your eye out.


Well aren't you the lucky one. Broken wires would stick in my belly button - too far to travel to my eyes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Remember the movie "Cruel Shoes?"
> 
> Now, bras are a different story. I'm very glad that I had a reduction 24 years ago.


There was a movie? I know it was a book by Steve Martin. Now I have to look for the movie.

I think women who tell everyone about their breast reductions are just bragging.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There was a movie? I know it was a book by Steve Martin. Now I have to look for the movie.
> 
> I think women who tell everyone about their breast reductions are just bragging.


Bragging I am not. Both dd and I had reductions, poor kid wore a size 38J. Those harnesses cost $98 each.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Buying a bra is one of the most difficult things to do. I recently had to perform this task and I can not tell you how long it took. Not knowing my exact size, having put on some weight and then lost it, I took my measurements and off I went. I must have tried on 20 or more before finding one that I felt would be comfortable.
> 
> For the most part it is OK, but after standing for a few hours my back begins to ache and the only way I can relieve this is by removing my bra. Don't know what it is about this bra that makes my back ache. But since I bought four of the dang things I can't afford to go and buy another four. As I say, for the most part they are OK. I just have to remember not to stand for too long.
> 
> What I find annoying is that one can choose a bra that is perfect and once it wears out one finds that the design has been discontinued and there is nothing else remotely like it. I personally like front fastening bras, but they are becoming as rare as hens teeth. I wonder who decides the fashion in bras. So many of them are so ugly. I just look at them and say, "I am not wearing that." I still like my underwear to be feminine, not necessarily sexy, even though I am the only one who sees it.


So much of women's underwear these days require somebody else to adjust or fasten it. How can you shorten or lengthen the straps correctly if you have to remove the bra to reach the whatever that changes the length? I can manage hooks in back, so I didn't know front hooks were disappearing, but don't a lot of women depend on them?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I wear a version of the genie bra and all my friends tell me I look crappy in them. I tell them I am no longer in the business of packaging my breasts for men. (Will the Ostrich get me on this last sentence?)


You just put me in the mood to make chicken cutlets for dinner.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Well aren't you the lucky one. Broken wires would stick in my belly button - too far to travel to my eyes.


Mine don't break, they just rip through the stitches that hold them down.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

B'ta ah von!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And dangerous. When an underwire frees itself, it can poke your eye out.[/
> 
> Caveat
> Wearing an underwire bra can poke your eye out----like running with scissors or shooting a BB gun.
> I dont know why that struck me so funny, but it did! I have worn underwire bras for years and still have both my eyes intact.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Bragging I am not. Both dd and I had reductions, poor kid wore a size 38J. Those harnesses cost $98 each.


"Poor kid" is right. Young girls don't want their busts to be the first thing people notice about them. Or do they?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> B'ta ah von!


Merci.


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > And dangerous. When an underwire frees itself, it can poke your eye out.[/
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > And dangerous. When an underwire frees itself, it can poke your eye out.
> ...


Didn't you need surgery on them not long ago? You said it was for cataracts, but how would we know you're telling the truth?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Didn't you need surgery on them not long ago? You said it was for cataracts, but how would we know you're telling the truth?


Proof


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> "Poor kid" is right. Young girls don't want their busts to be the first thing people notice about them. Or do they?


I can tell you that dd did not relish the attention. When she was 13, she and I were at a mall and 2 policemen were checking her out. I turned purple and had steam coming out of my ears.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If you cant find a bra that doesn't give you grief you should go to Nordstrom or someplace to get fitted. I had to do that a lot when I was going through breast cancer surgery and the thngs kept changng.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Proof


I guess I have to take your word - um, picture - for it.

Grandma, what green eyes you have.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I can tell you that dd did not relish the attention. When she was 13, she and I were at a mall and 2 policemen were checking her out. I turned purple and had steam coming out of my ears.


They were checking her out while she was with you? How creepy. (It would have been even more creepy if you hadn't been there, but then we wouldn't have known about it.)


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

maysmom said:


> I can tell you that dd did not relish the attention. When she was 13, she and I were at a mall and 2 policemen were checking her out. I turned purple and had steam coming out of my ears.


Those cops were pigs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If you cant find a bra that doesn't give you grief you should go to Nordstrom or someplace to get fitted. I had to do that a lot when I was going through breast cancer surgery and the thngs kept changng.


I have a serious question for you. How do you open a conversation with an acquaintance you run into, after 15+ years, whose head is bald? You can't ignore it, but what can you ask or say about it?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I have a serious question for you. How do you open a conversation with an acquaintance you run into, after 15+ years, whose head is bald? You can't ignore it, but what can you ask or say about it?


is it a woman or a man? You are cute when you are serious.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I have a serious question for you. How do you open a conversation with an acquaintance you run into, after 15+ years, whose head is bald? You can't ignore it, but what can you ask or say about it?


A woman I guess?


----------



## jellen (Jun 15, 2014)

alcameron said:


> If you cant find a bra that doesn't give you grief you should go to Nordstrom or someplace to get fitted. I had to do that a lot when I was going through breast cancer surgery and the thngs kept changng.


We had an excellent regional chain for intimate clothing here for years. As time went by, though, the staff went downhill and was no longer as knowledgeable or attentive. 
The last time, and this is why it was the last time, that I went in there I took a client in who had lost LOTS of weight so she had long pancake thin breasts which is why I needed their help. 
The young girl working the mall store put a tape measure around her and said "Ah, 34B" and I was astounded, I think you can picture it. 
I asked if I was supposed to roll her breast up and tuck it into the cup. Oh yes, I did. LOL, the client thought that was hilarious. 
The staff person said, oh yeah, well..


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jellen said:


> We had an excellent regional chain for intimate clothing here for years. As time went by, though, the staff went downhill and was no longer as knowledgeable or attentive.
> The last time, and this is why it was the last time, that I went in there I took a client in who had lost LOTS of weight so she had long pancake thin breasts which is why I needed their help.
> The young girl working the mall store put a tape measure around her and said "Ah, 34B" and I was astounded, I think you can picture it.
> I asked if I was supposed to roll her breast up and tuck it into the cup. Oh yes, I did. LOL, the client thought that was hilarious.
> The staff person said, oh yeah, well..


Ha Ha Snort Ha ha


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think women who tell everyone about their breast reductions are just bragging. [


It is not bragging but the uncomfortable truth. I have not had a reduction mainly because I am nearly 74 but I would not break my nose if I ever fell over, face forward and they are still not saying 'hello' to my navel. What I do not like about the 'fairness of nature' is when I was a teenager I needed more than the padded bra to even show I was a female and now in the reclining years of my life I find I could give Diana Dors a run for her money. Who of you remembers that blonde bombshell?

I have to buy some new bra, the two pair I am wearing are getting a bit past it. I bought them from someone who gave us a talk at the gym 4 years ago. They cost me $70 a pair and are white. I had the choice of three colours, white, black or mud coloured. What annoyed me was the vast arrange of colours and styles that were available for the lesser endowed females. At least they did not look like something that is used as a cargo parachute. My daughter was rabbiting on about attending a bra party last week and buying some expensive but comfortable bra, they cost her $80 a pair. She would not believe me when I told her that they were the same bra I had been wearing for the past 4 years. I had to show her the name tag in the bra before she agreed that I knew what I was talking about. I have also been told that if you are amply endowed the genie bra is not for you, it is better suited to ladies who have rosebuds rather then the double or tripple headed, completely opened blossoms.

Also, harking back to shoes. I note that several of you have recommended crocs. I purchased an imitation pair from Big W, they cost $12 a pair. Fine unless you happened to wear them on wet concrete then it was more like slipping on wet concrete. They were downright dangerous. I then went to John ShoeX and bought the genuine article, they cost me $55 a pair. Same problem, they were also extremely dangerous when worn on wet concrete. Whenever I water my pot plants on the back patio I have to remember to take them off first. Sorry, I mean potted plants as I am not growing the ingredients for the singing soup. Being an Aussie I go about bare footed inside the house and very often outside the house. I only wear my ugg boots in the winter for warmth.

We did not wear shoes as children, some of us even went barefooted to school. My eldest son buried his new school shoes when he started school because he did not want to wear them. He said half the class did not wear shoes to school. The headmaster said he could go barefooted if he wished, so he did not wear shoes to school for the first three years He started school in 1967 in a suburban state school not a little country school.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jellen said:


> We had an excellent regional chain for intimate clothing here for years. As time went by, though, the staff went downhill and was no longer as knowledgeable or attentive.
> The last time, and this is why it was the last time, that I went in there I took a client in who had lost LOTS of weight so she had long pancake thin breasts which is why I needed their help.
> The young girl working the mall store put a tape measure around her and said "Ah, 34B" and I was astounded, I think you can picture it.
> I asked if I was supposed to roll her breast up and tuck it into the cup. Oh yes, I did. LOL, the client thought that was hilarious.
> The staff person said, oh yeah, well..


It is funny, but what's the alternative. I think your client needs a better source and a more understanding fitter. Then some surgery!
I'm trying to watch Ed Schultz, knit, and read KP. I just don't have the same abilities I used to have because I'm not doing any of those things well right now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> A woman I guess?


Yes. She's the mother of a former classmate of my son's, and we've rarely spoken since they finished high school, but she was at the bat mitzvah I went to last week, and i was shocked when I saw her across the room but didn't go over to talk to her because i didn't know what to say. I'm sure if we'd gotten closer than that I would have spoken to her, but I was relieved that I didn't have to.

Interestingly, most married women at least wear hats at Jewish services, but she seemed to be making a statement by not wearing one.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes. She's the mother of a former classmate of my son's, and we've rarely spoken since they finished high school, but she was at the bat mitzvah I went to last week, and i was shocked when I saw her across the room but didn't go over to talk to her because i didn't know what to say. I'm sure if we'd gotten closer than that I would have spoken to her, but I was relieved that I didn't have to.
> 
> Interestingly, most married women at least wear hats at Jewish services, but she seemed to be making a statement by not wearing one.


I think I would have started talking about the problems I am having with hypothyroidism and how the side effects of the medication to fix the problem are the same as the symptoms of the disease. Hair loss is a problem with hypothyroidism. I can look at women and think "I think she has an underactive thyroid and hope she is on medication for the problem". I also watched a BBC programme last week and they had a drop dead gorgeous former model who was going bald. She used to hear heavy wigs when she was modelling and the weight of the wigs plus the pins used to keep them in place had caused her hair to stop growing. She had to have hair implant surgery and she was hoping it would be a permanent fix. No she was not old, she was in her late 20s. If you look at women's heads you can detect a lot of women who are loosing their hair. Just another thought, perhaps she was undergoing chemotherapy.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Interestingly, most married women at least wear hats at Jewish services, but she seemed to be making a statement by not wearing one.


I remember a Jewish friend telling me that his wife no longer had to wear a headcovering, she had bought herself a wig and when she wore it it was the same as covering the hair. He was Orthodox, not driving the car on the Sabbath, following the strict dietary rules as well as the other religious rules. He was a wonderful friend, a very caring person who always thought of other people. We lost contact when I left Tasmania in 1990, as often happens when people move to another state.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes. She's the mother of a former classmate of my son's, and we've rarely spoken since they finished high school, but she was at the bat mitzvah I went to last week, and i was shocked when I saw her across the room but didn't go over to talk to her because i didn't know what to say. I'm sure if we'd gotten closer than that I would have spoken to her, but I was relieved that I didn't have to.
> 
> Interestingly, most married women at least wear hats at Jewish services, but she seemed to be making a statement by not wearing one.


I probably would have addressed her normally and asked if she remembered me and inquired about her health. I think she would have been open to talking about it if she wanted you to know---after all, she must have some degree of comfort to be walking around bald. I would be surprised if she didn't say anything at all about it. Then you can't, either. Just my opinion. I talked very openly about my surgery and treatment. Why hide stuff like that? I was working while I was on chemo and I knew there were going to be days when I felt kind of rotten. For me, it was better to talk about it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I probably would have addressed her normally and asked if she remembered me and inquired about her health. I think she would have been open to talking about it if she wanted you to know---after all, she must have some degree of comfort to be walking around bald. I would be surprised if she didn't say anything at all about it. Then you can't, either. Just my opinion. I talked very openly about my surgery and treatment. Why hide stuff like that? I was working while I was on chemo and I knew there were going to be days when I felt kind of rotten. For me, it was better to talk about it.


I hope you are enjoying good health now, and continue to do so for many years to come.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I hope you are enjoying good health now, and continue to do so for many years to come.


Thank you. I'm here and I'm fine 20 years later, except for the wear and tear of aging.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I remember a Jewish friend telling me that his wife no longer had to wear a headcovering, she had bought herself a wig and when she wore it it was the same as covering the hair. He was Orthodox, not driving the car on the Sabbath, following the strict dietary rules as well as the other religious rules. He was a wonderful friend, a very caring person who always thought of other people. We lost contact when I left Tasmania in 1990, as often happens when people move to another state.


You have states in Australia?

Our Contest tonight - Name the states in Australia. (if you live in Australia or NZ or whatever country is nearby - you are not entitled to enter.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> You have states in Australia?
> 
> Our Contest tonight - Name the states in Australia. (if you live in Australia or NZ or whatever country is nearby - you are not entitled to enter.


Without looking I know a few just from reading where KPers are from. Queensland, New South Wales, Western Australia? Tasmania? 
Duh. That's it. Now I'm going to look because I think 4 isn't enough. How about North Australia and South Australia because I think there's Western.
OK. Now I'll look to see what the other 20? are.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> You have states in Australia?
> 
> Our Contest tonight - Name the states in Australia. (if you live in Australia or NZ or whatever country is nearby - you are not entitled to enter.


Just a guess, been over 20 years since I visited Australia

Australian Capital Territory
New South Wales 
Victoria 
Queensland 
South Australia 
Western Australia 
Tasmania 
Northern Territory


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Just a guess, been over 20 years since I visited Australia
> 
> Australian Capital Territory
> New South Wales
> ...


Go ahead. embarrass me, although I wasn't too bad. Besides, I've never been there, smarty-pants.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Go ahead. embarrass me, although I wasn't too bad. Besides, I've never been there, smarty-pants.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

p.s. you did great!!!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> p.s. you did great!!!!


I guess one of us should check the answers. I just assumed you were right.
Later. Dinner time. I'm glad we have Father's Day leftovers.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I guess one of us should check the answers. I just assumed you were right.
> Later. Dinner time. I'm glad we have Father's Day leftovers.


SQM needs to check the answers, it is her question!!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> SQM needs to check the answers, it is her question!!!!


The other state and territory capital cities are:
Adelaide (South Australia)
Brisbane (Queensland)
Darwin (the Northern Territory)
Hobart (Tasmania)
Melbourne (Victoria)
Perth (Western Australia)
Sydney (New South Wales)

Who won?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> The other state and territory capital cities are:
> Adelaide (South Australia)
> Brisbane (Queensland)
> Darwin (the Northern Territory)
> ...


Nobody, I had one too many!!!! Al was short a couple!!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> You have states in Australia?
> 
> Our Contest tonight - Name the states in Australia. (if you live in Australia or NZ or whatever country is nearby - you are not entitled to enter.


Six states and two territories.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Nobody, I had one too many!!!! Al was short a couple!!


No you had it correct, the ACT is not part of NSW, it is one of the two territories. The capital is Canberra, our national capital.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Nobody, I had one too many!!!! Al was short a couple!!


Tilt! Since there were no winners tonight, then The Bookie, Our Own Albino Sloth, will keep all the money that was bet.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-269495-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

